# Lei negligente o io troppo esigente? la lascio o resto?



## berlino443 (30 Agosto 2013)

Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?

La seconda domanda è: io provo ancora dei sentimenti per mia moglie, ma sto valutando molto seriamente di interrompere la relazione in maniera definitiva perchè sono molto stanco e so che episodi come quello citato sopra sono parte integrante della relazione e io non li sopporto più.

La lascio e cerco un nuovo inizio ora che ho le energie per farlo o resto  e cerco di salvare un matrimonio ormai logorato ma nel quale c'è ancora dell'amore?

Grazie e se potete rispondete ad entrambe le domande.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci siamo separati per un mese in quanto indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
> La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?
> ...


Lei rispondeva a telefonate di lavoro durante i rapporti sessuali?
Cioè mollava lì tutto per rispondere al telefono?
Secondo me ha un problema e sono serissima.
Si diventa dipendenti anche dal lavoro, è un'ossessione come un'altra.
So di gente che durante le ferie telefonava in ufficio di nascosto.
Senza che ci fosse reale necessità... non so se sia mania di controllo, paura di non fare abbastanza, senso di inadeguatezza o che so.
C'è stato un periodo, per fortuna piuttosto breve, della mia vita in cui anche io mi ero fatta tirare anche io dentro quella giostra, non ai livelli che descrivi tu, ma ho avuto le mie mancanze verso la famiglia.
Poi mi sono resa conto.
Lei non ha mai pensato di avere un problema?


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

secondo me è molto diverso rispondere ad una chiamata importante, che magari si stava aspettando, piuttosto che farla 
però tu dici che rispondere era evitabilissimo
tuttavia potrebbe essere il tuo punto di vista, e non il suo
diciamo che lei potrebbe staccare il telefono per un po' di tempo, quando sa che è impegnata in cose personali, a meno che non aspetti proprio una chiamata importante
io ad es. a pranzo e cena difficilmente rispondo, figuriamoci se sono impegnata in altro!


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> *Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.*
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
> La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?
> ...


Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse per l'altro. E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza.

Questo è quello che penso. Poi, l'indifferenza non è necessariamente sintomo di mancanza d'amore (anche se spesso lo è): può essere anche una forma di difesa 'emotiva' nei confronti dell'altro.

Sul proseguire o meno la relazione, la risposta puoi dartela solo tu. Per me finché hai dubbi, dovresti rimandare ogni decisione definitiva e scegliere una soluzione temporanea, possibilmente quella che ti dà un minimo di serenità in più.


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma invece di divorziare non potreste spegnere il telefono?


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
> La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?
> ...


Lei è tedesca?


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse per l'altro. E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza.
> 
> Questo è quello che penso. Poi, l'indifferenza non è necessariamente sintomo di mancanza d'amore (anche se spesso lo è): può essere anche una forma di difesa 'emotiva' nei confronti dell'altro.
> 
> Sul proseguire o meno la relazione, la risposta puoi dartela solo tu. Per me finché hai dubbi, dovresti rimandare ogni decisione definitiva e scegliere una soluzione temporanea, possibilmente quella che ti dà un minimo di serenità in più.


In effetti rispondere al telefono in un momento come quello mi è sembrato quanto meno inopportuno. Ci può essere una telefonata di lavoro più importante del proprio matrimonio?


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> In effetti rispondere al telefono in un momento come quello mi è sembrato quanto meno inopportuno. Ci può essere una telefonata di lavoro più importante del proprio matrimonio?


No, ma ci può essere un comportamento compulsivo che non si può controllare.


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> No, ma ci può essere un comportamento compulsivo che non si può controllare.


Questo?
:kiss:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> No, ma ci può essere un comportamento compulsivo che non si può controllare.


ohhh. Di solito tra gli uomini non rarissimo , peraltro.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> No, ma ci può essere un comportamento compulsivo che non si può controllare.



veramente?


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Questo?
> :kiss:


Correre a rispondere al telefono, è per questo che chiedevo perché non si può semplicemente spegnerlo.
Ho avuto colleghi che non iniziavano la giornata senza aver sterilizzato con le salviette telefono e 
tastiera del pc, altri che rispondevano alle mail sempre e comunque entro un minuto al massimo, anche 
di notte, non è una cosa controllabile, è un comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo, se non lo fanno 
stanno male.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Correre a rispondere al telefono, è per questo che chiedevo perché non si può semplicemente spegnerlo.
> Ho avuto colleghi che non iniziavano la giornata senza aver sterilizzato con le salviette telefono e
> tastiera del pc, altri che rispondevano alle mail sempre e comunque entro un minuto al massimo, anche
> di notte, non è una cosa controllabile, è un comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo, se non lo fanno
> stanno male.


quella delle salviette mi mancava, le altre le ho viste tutte.


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Correre a rispondere al telefono, è per questo che chiedevo perché non si può semplicemente spegnerlo.
> Ho avuto colleghi che non iniziavano la giornata senza aver sterilizzato con le salviette telefono e
> tastiera del pc, altri che rispondevano alle mail sempre e comunque entro un minuto al massimo, anche
> di notte, non è una cosa controllabile, è un comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo, se non lo fanno
> stanno male.


E' vero, ne conosco anche io ma in realtà mi riferivo ad una sua particolare frase che non mi ha convinto, e credo che non abbia convinto neanche lui:

*Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice *


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' vero, ne conosco anche io ma in realtà mi riferivo ad una sua particolare frase che non mi ha convinto, e credo che non abbia convinto neanche lui:
> 
> *Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice *


15 minuti davanti a lui, che ha sentito, visto che ha detto che non era nulla di improcrastinabile(ho messo tutte le lettere al posto giusto?): era lavoro.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

io ho visto una casa di quelli che non buttano via niente
in pratica c'era il letto matrimoniale ricoperto da bambole e altre cose, con sopra un plasticone
anche le poltrone erano occupate da valigie con sopra la plastica


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> io ho visto una casa di quelli che non buttano via niente
> in pratica c'era il letto matrimoniale ricoperto da bambole e altre cose, con sopra un plasticone
> anche le poltrone erano occupate da valigie con sopra la plastica


....










....




e?


----------



## erab (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> E' vero, ne conosco anche io ma in realtà mi riferivo ad una sua particolare frase che non mi ha convinto, e credo che non abbia convinto neanche lui:
> 
> *Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice *


Dare importanza a quello che fa potrebbe essere il tentativo di giustificare la compulsione.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

non so se ho letto male ma non si stava parlando di rapporti sessuali ma momenti di intimità nel senso di scambio di idee e sensazioni.
 che è importante, per carità.però se ho un lavoro indipendente e di questo vivo per me anche le telefonate sono importanti.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e è un noto comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo
sai che certe persone hanno i sentieri in casa, per passare tra le cose accumulate?


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> 15 minuti davanti a lui, che ha sentito, visto che ha detto che non era nulla di improcrastinabile(ho messo tutte le lettere al posto giusto?): era lavoro.


Scusa ma non mi sembra che abbia detto così. Già il fatto che abbia scritto "dice", vuol dire che non ha sentito la telefonata.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> e è un noto comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo
> sai che certe persone hanno i sentieri in casa, per passare tra le cose accumulate?


sono accumulatori...ci sono dei video incredibili in rete


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

Scusate, ma non stiamo esagerando?
Accidenti da rispondere a una telefonata ad avere un comportamento compulsivo direi che la strada è lunga
Posso capire se nel bel mezzo di un rapporto una risponde al telefono stile Verdone in Viaggi di Nozze.
Ma, se sto parlando con mio marito, pur in un momento importante e la mia capa mi chiama sul cellulare io rispondo eccome. Semplicemente perchè sono responsabile del mio lavoro e idem fa mio marito. 
Spesso anche in vacanza. Rispondo, chiarisco e poi mi rimetto a parlare con mio marito. Non per questo lui è meno importante del lavoro.


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non stiamo esagerando?
> Accidenti da rispondere a una telefonata ad avere un comportamento compulsivo direi che la strada è lunga
> Posso capire se nel bel mezzo di un rapporto una risponde al telefono stile Verdone in Viaggi di Nozze.
> Ma, se sto parlando con mio marito, pur in un momento importante e la mia capa mi chiama sul cellulare io rispondo eccome. Semplicemente perchè sono responsabile del mio lavoro e idem fa mio marito.
> Spesso anche in vacanza. Rispondo, chiarisco e poi mi rimetto a parlare con mio marito. Non per questo lui è meno importante del lavoro.


quoto


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono accumulatori...ci sono dei video incredibili in rete



sì, ma è curabile, con la serotonina, mi pare
poi se lo scopre la asl o gli assistenti sociali, buttano via tutto perchè è pericoloso anche per gli incendi


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusate, ma non stiamo esagerando?
> Accidenti da rispondere a una telefonata ad avere un comportamento compulsivo direi che la strada è lunga
> Posso capire se nel bel mezzo di un rapporto una risponde al telefono stile Verdone in Viaggi di Nozze.
> Ma, se sto parlando con mio marito, pur in un momento importante e la mia capa mi chiama sul cellulare io rispondo eccome. Semplicemente perchè sono responsabile del mio lavoro e idem fa mio marito.
> Spesso anche in vacanza. Rispondo, chiarisco e poi mi rimetto a parlare con mio marito. Non per questo lui è meno importante del lavoro.



Non era un momento importante, era un:

*Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie*

Sono le parole che ha usato lui. Probabilmente per la moglie non era un momento abbastanza catartico da giustificare la mancata risposta, magari solo per qualche minuto, ad una telefonata di lavoro.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non era un momento importante, era un:
> 
> *Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie*
> 
> Sono le parole che ha usato lui. Probabilmente per la moglie non era un momento abbastanza catartico da giustificare la mancata risposta, magari solo per qualche minuto, ad una telefonata di lavoro.



Io credo che il problema sia che ogni volta che il telefono suoni lui vada in paranoia.
Lo dimostra il "lei dice".
La mia sensazione è che in qualunque momento fossero non avrebbe gradito una telefonata di dubbia provenienza
Ma forse io sono abituata al cell di mio marito che suona a qualunque ora domenica e vacanze all'estero comprese. Per me non è mai stato un problema quindi non colgo il dramma della cosa


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Non era un momento importante, era un:
> 
> *Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie*
> 
> Sono le parole che ha usato lui. Probabilmente per la moglie non era un momento abbastanza catartico da giustificare la mancata risposta, magari solo per qualche minuto, ad una telefonata di lavoro.


dipende.
se ricevendo una telefonata acquisto un cliente è determinante rispondere


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

diciamo che sarebbe molto grave se lei non rispondesse a lui!
negli altri casi, è difficile dirlo e soprattutto sapere prima cosa potrebbe essere importante


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che il problema sia che ogni volta che il telefono suoni lui vada in paranoia.
> Lo dimostra il "lei dice".
> La mia sensazione è che in qualunque momento fossero non avrebbe gradito una telefonata di dubbia provenienza
> Ma forse io sono abituata al cell di mio marito che suona a qualunque ora domenica e vacanze all'estero comprese. Per me non è mai stato un problema quindi non colgo il dramma della cosa


Abbiamo inteso in modo opposto le sue parole. Ci può stare, potrebbe essere paranoico lui o una gran furbacchiona lei. Io davo per scontata la bontà delle sue parole, figurati se per me è un problema sentire squillare il telefono a qualunque ora. Nel mio matrimonio sono io quello che ricevo tel e mail ad ogni ora :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se ho letto male ma non si stava parlando di rapporti sessuali ma momenti di intimità nel senso di scambio di idee e sensazioni.
> che è importante, per carità.però se ho un lavoro indipendente e di questo vivo per me anche le telefonate sono importanti.


ma lui ha scritto che in passato era successo anche mentre erano tutti impegnati in...ehm.A parte il fatto che a mio parere era più grave interrompere questo momento di intimità.


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> se ricevendo una telefonata acquisto un cliente è determinante rispondere


Vale quello che ho già risposto a Farfalla. Il tuo è un caso estremo, mi sembra invece, almeno dalla descrizione che ci fà lui, che per la moglie sia abituale comportarsi così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> se ricevendo una telefonata acquisto un cliente è determinante rispondere


se ti stai giocando il tuo matrimonio in quel momento anche no.
Cioè, a meno che tu non abbia come clienti dei capi di stato, li puoi pure richiamare dopo 5 minuti che non li hai ancora persi.
Credo.
A meno che lei non sia un cardiochirurgo o qualcosa di analogo non vedo perchè debba essere reperibile h24 e stato di allarme rosso quando le suona il cell.
Vedi la trappola? Il cellulare squilla e se non rispondi senti di essere in difetto.
Maledetti ciaffi.
Sarà per questo che io tendo a dimenticarli in macchina quando rientro a casa?


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

ma a me comunque pare un  po' assurda la locuzione giocarsi il matrimonio in pochi minuti
sembra quasi un test


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ti stai giocando il tuo matrimonio in quel momento anche no.
> Cioè, a meno che tu non abbia come clienti dei capi di stato, li puoi pure richiamare dopo 5 minuti che non li hai ancora persi.
> Credo.
> A meno che lei non sia un cardiochirurgo o qualcosa di analogo non vedo perchè debba essere reperibile h24 e stato di allarme rosso quando le suona il cell.
> ...


dipende da troppi fattori.
 è chiaro che non sto parlando di chiaccherare con gli amici ma pensando possa essere  lavoro o la salute di persone vicine ...rispondo sempre


----------



## eagle (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma a me comunque pare un  po' assurda la locuzione giocarsi il matrimonio in pochi minuti
> sembra quasi un test


Giustissimo! Come ha detto Harley Q.:

_*Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse  per l'altro. E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza. *_

Ritorniamo sempre al fatto che per lei quello non era un momento tanto catartico.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Giustissimo! Come ha detto Harley Q.:
> 
> _*Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse  per l'altro. E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza. *_
> 
> Ritorniamo sempre al fatto che per lei quello non era un momento tanto catartico.



eh però anche lui non è che si può attaccare al fatto che per lei non era un momento tanto catartico!
cioè: possibile che da una telefonata venga fuori un tale incomprensione matrimoniale?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

comunque sia le chiacchere stanno a zero se lui non tollera questo tipo di atteggiamento e lei non cambia non vedo molte soluzioni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende da troppi fattori.
> è chiaro che non sto parlando di chiaccherare con gli amici ma pensando possa essere lavoro o la salute di persone vicine ...rispondo sempre


ed è un condizionamento, di fatto. Associ sempre il suono del telefono ad un evento importante o addirittura vitale... ma la maggior parte delle volte non è così.
Il fatto è che se hai un condizionamento lo assecondi senza pensarci, diventa quasi una cosa fisiologica.
Quindi per te è normale e non lo senti come disturbo, anche se interrompe altre attività e quindi è un disturbo.
Anche io di norma quando il telefono suona rispondo, ma ci sono occasioni in cui lo spengo o attivo lo stato di silenzioso.
Se lo si fa quando si va a teatro... lo si può fare anche quando ci si appresta ad un momento di intimità, secondo me. 
E se lei non ci riesce... io ci vedo un problema.


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh però anche lui non è che si può attaccare al fatto che per lei non era un momento tanto catartico!
> cioè: possibile che da una telefonata venga fuori un tale incomprensione matrimoniale?


La storia di berlino io la ricordo. Mi pare che sia un matrimonio già compromesso per motivi abbastanza seri, tra cui anche la difficoltà ad avere figli, se non ricordo male.

Se c'è in ballo una grossa crisi e si sta pensando alla separazione, io penso che qualunque telefonata di lavoro sia insignificante durante un momento in cui si sta tirando fuori tutto. C'è momento e momento, contesto e contesto.
Ecco, mi pare che sia il contesto qui ad essere significativo, non la telefonata in sé.


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La storia di berlino io la ricordo. Mi pare che sia un matrimonio già compromesso per motivi abbastanza seri, tra cui anche la difficoltà ad avere figli, se non ricordo male.
> 
> Se c'è in ballo una grossa crisi e si sta pensando alla separazione, io penso che qualunque telefonata di lavoro sia insignificante durante un momento in cui si sta tirando fuori tutto. C'è momento e momento, contesto e contesto.
> Ecco, mi pare che sia il contesto qui ad essere significativo, non la telefonata in sé.



va bene, però a quel punto la cosa migliore da fare sarebbe che Berlino chiedesse espressamente alla moglie come mai ha risposto, altrimenti sembra veramente un test
tipo che uno semina trappole all'altro, per vedere se ci finisce dentro
che poi qui parliamo sempre di arrivare al dialogo, no?
che poi n. 2, 15 minuti sono tanti per dire cose importanti (per dire cazzate invece mi sembrano pochi), io veramente avrei chiesto di che diavolo avessero da parlare così a lungo
nel senso che un argomento lungo e importante mi sembra essere una bella menata...


----------



## free (30 Agosto 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ed è un condizionamento, di fatto. *Associ sempre il suono del telefono ad un evento importante o addirittura vitale... ma la maggior parte delle volte non è così.*
> Il fatto è che se hai un condizionamento lo assecondi senza pensarci, diventa quasi una cosa fisiologica.
> Quindi per te è normale e non lo senti come disturbo, anche se interrompe altre attività e quindi è un disturbo.
> Anche io di norma quando il telefono suona rispondo, ma ci sono occasioni in cui lo spengo o attivo lo stato di silenzioso.
> ...



idem come sopra: però allora di che parli per 15 minuti?


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

Io non avrei risposto. si può sempre richiamare. Un momento catartico in un periodo di grande sofferenza é importante


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Io non avrei risposto. si può sempre richiamare. Un momento catartico in un periodo di grande sofferenza é importante


Bravo/a! Ho sempre ammirato la sintesi!


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

la telefonata è piuttosto ininfluente ai fini della storia: rileggendo il primo post di berlino si avverte tutta l'insoddisfazione e l'infelicità di una storia finita.
a quel punto almeno gli affari vanno salvati


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *la telefonata è piuttosto ininfluente ai fini della storia: rileggendo il primo post di berlino si avverte tutta l'insoddisfazione e l'infelicità di una storia finita.*
> a quel punto almeno gli affari vanno salvati


Esatto, lo credo anch'io.
Sul resto... no comment :mrgreen:


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la telefonata è piuttosto ininfluente ai fini della storia: rileggendo il primo post di berlino si avverte tutta l'insoddisfazione e l'infelicità di una storia finita.
> a quel punto almeno gli affari vanno salvati


Ma anche se una storia è finita, o sta per finire, è importante finire in modo decente. Se sono stati insieme tanti anni e hanno condiviso tante cose é importante anche dare un finale che non lasci l'amaro in bocca


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma anche se una storia è finita, o sta per finire, è importante finire in modo decente. Se sono stati insieme tanti anni e hanno condiviso tante cose é importante anche dare un finale che non lasci l'amaro in bocca



Se basta una telefonata di 15 minuti a mandare tutto in crisi direi che siamo messi parecchio male


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma anche se una storia è finita, o sta per finire, è importante finire in modo decente. Se sono stati insieme tanti anni e hanno condiviso tante cose é importante anche dare un finale che non lasci l'amaro in bocca


chi l'ha detto?
ormai è andata e in più perdiamo palanche?
son troppo sentimentale per questo forum


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se basta una telefonata di 15 minuti a mandare tutto in crisi direi che siamo messi parecchio male



Ma erano già in crisi. Non è stata la telefonata a mandare tutto in crisi. Sono stati separati un mese. Stanno pensando di lasciarsi. Finalmente di rivedono, si abbracciano, piangono e in un momento così delicato lei molla tutto e risponde al telefono?


----------



## killbill (30 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma erano già in crisi. Non è stata la telefonata a mandare tutto in crisi. Sono stati separati un mese. Stanno pensando di lasciarsi. Finalmente di rivedono, si abbracciano, piangono e in un momento così delicato lei molla tutto e risponde al telefono?


Il giorno del loro anniversario!


----------



## Sole (30 Agosto 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> ​
> Ma erano già in crisi. Non è stata la telefonata a mandare tutto in crisi. Sono stati separati un mese. Stanno pensando di lasciarsi. Finalmente di rivedono, si abbracciano, piangono e in un momento così delicato lei molla tutto e risponde al telefono?


Forse bisogna avere esperienza di cosa vuol dire essere sul punto di lasciarsi per capire. Forse immaginarlo non basta.


----------



## Nordica (30 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse per l'altro. E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza.
> 
> Questo è quello che penso. Poi, l'indifferenza non è necessariamente sintomo di mancanza d'amore (anche se spesso lo è): può essere anche una forma di difesa 'emotiva' nei confronti dell'altro.
> 
> Sul proseguire o meno la relazione, la risposta puoi dartela solo tu. Per me finché hai dubbi, dovresti rimandare ogni decisione definitiva e scegliere una soluzione temporanea, possibilmente quella che ti dà un minimo di serenità in più.


Gravissimo! Io ho rotto con una mia amica perché ogni volta che venivo lei mi lasciava da sola per chiamate (anche con la madre che abita accanto e si vedono tutti giorni)

mancanza di rispetto!

per il divorzio non so, ma se ci sta pensando avrà le sue motivate ragioni!


----------



## Spider (30 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
> La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?
> ...


triste amico mio, che risponda al telefono, o episodi simili.
certo dovrestri pensarci su, ad esempio perchè capita.
allora o è una donna molto impegnata oppure è un mezzo per liberare uan tensione;
per dire " c'ero ma non c'ero".
non ero io.
sai come quando corri 5 km e poi ti accendi una sigaretta?
uguale.
neghi e vuoi negare quello che è stato,
un secondo prima.
forse lei non sa rilassarsi, 
o tu non sei il tipo che la fa rilassare abbastanza...
resta quello che rimane a te, tu sei insoddisfatto.
questo dovrebbe bastarti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Agosto 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> triste amico mio, che risponda al telefono, o episodi simili.
> certo dovrestri pensarci su, ad esempio perchè capita.
> allora o è una donna molto impegnata oppure *è un mezzo per liberare uan tensione*;
> per dire " c'ero ma non c'ero".
> ...


Io capisco questa modalità. Era un momento molto carico. Rispondere era mettere una pausa emotiva per capirsi.
Cos'è successo dopo la telefonata è più importante.


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2013)

Mah.... io credo dipenda molto dal momento che si "interrompe" ma una telefonata non ha mai ucciso nessuno. 
i problemi stanno a monte; la telefonata è solo una scusa. 

per tutto il resto quoto farfalla e zia miny


----------



## killbill (31 Agosto 2013)

Cosa sta a monte l'ha scritto qui:






berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc .



una telefonata non uccide nessuno, ma quella descritta non è mica una situazione di vita quotidiana di ordinaria routine: sono sposati, si stanno separando, è una cosa che - di solito - fa male. Non a caso in caso di separazione si parla di "elaborare un lutto". Lui ha detto che si stavano "denudando l'anima". A me non sembra una cosa da poco. I sentimenti delle persone sono importanti. Qualcuno ha detto giustamente che al cinema o a teatro lo spegniamo tutti il telefono.


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Mah.... io credo dipenda molto dal momento che si "interrompe" ma una telefonata non ha mai ucciso nessuno.
> i problemi stanno a monte; la telefonata è solo una scusa.
> 
> per tutto il resto quoto farfalla e zia miny


La telefonata non è solo una scusa, ma un segnale, l'ennesimo, a quanto dice berlino.
In amore le parole contano, ma sono soprattutto i fatti a parlare. E se tu in un momento così molli tutto per una telefonata, vuol dire che non dai al momento la giusta importanza. O che comunque ti senti a disagio e cerchi una scappatoia. Anche solo la consapevolezza che per berlino è frustrante vederla sempre interrompere i loro momenti, avrebbe dovuto spingerla a lasciar perdere la telefonata e restare lì con lui. Sarebbe stato un segnale forte, un messaggio positivo per lui. Cosí non è stato.


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Dopo che ci  siamo separati per un mese in quanto   indecisi se continuare a stare insieme, finalmente ci rivediamo.Incontro teso ma affettuoso, e insieme decidiamo di andare ad abitare nelle rispettive case per un po' e vedere come vanno le cose.Il giorno dopo lei mi manda un sms molto dolce perche' e' il nostro anniversario di matrimonio , io ricambio, piangiamo al telefono e ci vediamo a casa da me.
> Momento catartico, grande intimità dopo mesi di rabbia e gelo, abbracci e affettuosità varie.....suona il telefono, lei si alza, risponde e rimane a parlare per 15 min.
> Una telefonata importante di lavoro dice. Io mi incazzo e le ricordo la quantità di volte in cui lei interrompe dei momenti importanti di intimità perchè c'è una cosa più importante da fare. Le prime volte è capitato anche durante il sesso.Le dico che rispondere al telefono per l'ennesima urgenza(evitabilissima) lavorativa quando ci si sta denudando l'anima è doloroso. Poi è difficile riprendere etc etc
> La mia prima domanda è: cosa ne pensate di questo episodio? è giusto arrabbiarsi e difendere la privacy dal mondo esterno o pretendo troppo?
> ...



Per rispondere bisognerebbe 
conoscere un attimino di più 
sia te che lei 
cosi la mia prima impressione leggendo è che tu sia troppo ....mmmmm....
più che esigente soffocante 
d'altro canto poteva anche spegnere telefono per un pò 
o poteva avvisare di aspettare chiamata importante , cosa che a te tanto ti sarebbero
comunque girate le balle ...quindisarebbe stata da capo...
forse aveva voglia di vedere te quanto tu lei ma evidentemente ha altre priorità
cosa non è completamente sbagliata , la persone entrsano ed escono all'improvviso 
dalla nostra vita e non è bello restare con un soldo di cacio...


risposte: :mexican:
non so se sia giusto o sbagliato difendere la propria privacy dal mondo esterno
ma penso non sia giusto continuare a sfracassare la testa di una persona con le stesse cose 
sapendo che la cosa non porta a niente ...
Tu stai sulle tue posizioni e lei sulle sue , mi sembra di aver capito che già vi la vostra decisiaone 
di separarvi sia dipesa dal fatto che sei tu che non accetti che lei sia fatta cosi ...quindi la decisione spetta a te 
da come descrivi lei prova per te le cose che tu provo per lei ma non ha intenzione di modificaare i
suoi interessi per i sentimenti che prova...


----------



## lunaiena (31 Agosto 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Questo è il tipico atteggiamento di una persona che non prova interesse per l'altro.* E' un segnale di indifferenza, per la mia esperienza.
> 
> Questo è quello che penso. Poi, l'indifferenza non è necessariamente sintomo di mancanza d'amore (anche se spesso lo è): può essere anche una forma di difesa 'emotiva' nei confronti dell'altro.
> 
> Sul proseguire o meno la relazione, la risposta puoi dartela solo tu. Per me finché hai dubbi, dovresti rimandare ogni decisione definitiva e scegliere una soluzione temporanea, possibilmente quella che ti dà un minimo di serenità in più.


che brutta cosa che pensi ...
e che brutte esperianze che hai avuto 
mi spaice


----------



## Sole (31 Agosto 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che brutta cosa che pensi ...
> e che brutte esperianze che hai avuto
> mi spaice


Grazie.
Sì, è stato brutto per me rendermi conto di essere tanto lontana da mio marito da privilegiare qualunque cazzata ai momenti con lui...da mettere davanti a lui il messaggio di whatsapp o una telefonata.
Brutto scoprirmi indifferente e a volte insofferente perfino alle sue lacrime.
Purtroppo ho capito che capita quando vivere un rapporto diventa pesante: ogni occasione è buona per allontanarsi e a volte si sconfina nell'indifferenza.
Grazie per la tua solidarietà


----------



## Minerva (31 Agosto 2013)

i sentimenti degli altri sono importanti, sì ma tutti.
non date per scontato che chi si lamenta di certi particolari sia sempre il più sensibile e fragile; può essere ma anche no.


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> i sentimenti degli altri sono importanti, sì ma tutti.
> non date per scontato che chi si lamenta di certi particolari sia sempre il più sensibile e fragile; può essere ma anche no.


Quoto
E saró insensibile ma davvero se il fatto che una risponda a una telefonata DI LAVORO crea un'insicurezza così forte io credo che alla base ci sia ben altro.
Ripeto fosse stata un'amica o un parente posso capire. Ma qui si parla di lavoro


----------



## Ultimo (31 Agosto 2013)

Non mi rivolgo a nessuno in particolare.

Eh già ci vogliono almeno tre anni circa per mandare a fanculo il partner e tradire. Tre anni di telefonate? 
Come se la soggettività di un individuo passasse soltanto nell'individualismo di un Thread dove la telefonata non conta nell'ambito della sua importanza per costui, e la ricerca dell'essere desiderati invece contasse nella soggettività dell'individuo a cui si vuole dare ragione. E viceversa. 

In pratica cambiando l'ordine dei fattori, qua dentro, il risultato, cambia.


----------



## berlino443 (31 Agosto 2013)

*COGLIERE  IL PUNTO ESSENZIALE DELLA DISCUSSIONE*

Se non ti sei visto per un mese, ma ti sei scritto messaggi molto affettuosi , pur nell'amarezza di una situazione che si è logorata.Se non senti che i sentimenti sono già del tutto morti ma c'è , forse, una piccola speranza che le cose possano riaggiustarsi. Se poi ti rivedi su iniziativa di tua moglie e insieme vi coccolate nel giorno dell'anniversario del matrimonio e la tensione , il rancore , la rabbia che ti ha soffocato per mesi inizia a sciogliersi. Tu piangi , lei pure, suona il telefono e tu rispondi e rimani a parlare per 15 min invece di richiamare ( non era realmente urgente) significa una sola cosa: quel momento di grandi emozioni, l'intimità che presuppone, il fatto che finalmente ti concedi una tregua, che magari non salva il tuo matrimonio, ma ti fa respirare dopo mesi di tristezza, ecco, se  quel momento tu credi di poterlo mettere tra parentesi e poi riprendere come se nulla fosse accaduto, stai dando un messaggio molto , molto chiaro a chi ti sta di fronte: ci sono cose più importanti di te, delle tue e delle mie lacrime.Queste cose (telefonate, uscite etc)vengono prima di tutto.I miei obblighi sono sempre verso gli altri e non verso di te.
Credo che , come dice Harley, che ha colto perfettamente la questione, il punto essenziale sia l'indifferenza e la mancanza di rispetto ed empatia, il dare priorità ad altro(la telefonata è solo l'ennesimo episodio) rispetto ai nostri sentimenti ed emozioni più profondi. 
Ricordo a chi non lo avesse colto, che non mi infastidisce la telefonata di per se,ne faccio e ricevo molte anch'io, ma la mancanza di sensibilità in un momento di grande emotività per entrambi. L'episodio della  telefonata è , dal mio punto di vista, la rappresentazione precisa  dei sentimenti di rabbia e trascuratezza provata nell'essermi sentito messo da parte in questa relazione.







Harley Q. ha detto:


> Grazie.
> Sì, è stato brutto per me rendermi conto di essere tanto lontana da mio marito da privilegiare qualunque cazzata ai momenti con lui...da mettere davanti a lui il messaggio di whatsapp o una telefonata.
> Brutto scoprirmi indifferente e a volte insofferente perfino alle sue lacrime.
> Purtroppo ho capito che capita quando vivere un rapporto diventa pesante: ogni occasione è buona per allontanarsi e a volte si sconfina nell'indifferenza.
> Grazie per la tua solidarietà


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Se non ti sei visto per un mese, ma ti sei scritto messaggi molto affettuosi , pur nell'amarezza di una situazione che si è logorata.Se non senti che i sentimenti sono già del tutto morti ma c'è , forse, una piccola speranza che le cose possano riaggiustarsi. Se poi ti rivedi su iniziativa di tua moglie e insieme vi coccolate nel giorno dell'anniversario del matrimonio e la tensione , il rancore , la rabbia che ti ha soffocato per mesi inizia a sciogliersi. Tu piangi , lei pure, suona il telefono e tu rispondi e rimani a parlare per 15 min invece di richiamare ( non era realmente urgente) significa una sola cosa: quel momento di grandi emozioni, l'intimità che presuppone, il fatto che finalmente ti concedi una tregua, che magari non salva il tuo matrimonio, ma ti fa respirare dopo mesi di tristezza, ecco, se  quel momento tu credi di poterlo mettere tra parentesi e poi riprendere come se nulla fosse accaduto, stai dando un messaggio molto , molto chiaro a chi ti sta di fronte: ci sono cose più importanti di te, delle tue e delle mie lacrime.Queste cose (telefonate, uscite etc)vengono prima di tutto.I miei obblighi sono sempre verso gli altri e non verso di te.
> Credo che , come dice Harley, che ha colto perfettamente la questione, il punto essenziale sia l'indifferenza e la mancanza di rispetto ed empatia, il dare priorità ad altro(la telefonata è solo l'ennesimo episodio) rispetto ai nostri sentimenti ed emozioni più profondi.
> Ricordo a chi non lo avesse colto, che non mi infastidisce la telefonata di per se,ne faccio e ricevo molte anch'io, ma la mancanza di sensibilità in un momento di grande emotività per entrambi. L'episodio della  telefonata è , dal mio punto di vista, la rappresentazione precisa  dei sentimenti di rabbia e trascuratezza provata nell'essermi sentito messo da parte in questa relazione.


Non puó essere invece che la minima cosa che non va per come speri ti fa sentire messo da parte?
Prova a guardarla da fuori. Lei era li con te. É vero per 15 minuti (non un'eternitá) si ê staccata da te.
Poi? Si ê scusata? Ti ha detto che non poteva non rispondere? Il suo stato d'animo dopo com'era?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Agosto 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Se non ti sei visto per un mese, ma ti sei scritto messaggi molto affettuosi , pur nell'amarezza di una situazione che si è logorata.Se non senti che i sentimenti sono già del tutto morti ma c'è , forse, una piccola speranza che le cose possano riaggiustarsi. Se poi ti rivedi su iniziativa di tua moglie e insieme vi coccolate nel giorno dell'anniversario del matrimonio e la tensione , il rancore , la rabbia che ti ha soffocato per mesi inizia a sciogliersi. Tu piangi , lei pure, suona il telefono e tu rispondi e rimani a parlare per 15 min invece di richiamare ( non era realmente urgente) significa una sola cosa: quel momento di grandi emozioni, l'intimità che presuppone, il fatto che finalmente ti concedi una tregua, che magari non salva il tuo matrimonio, ma ti fa respirare dopo mesi di tristezza, ecco, se  quel momento tu credi di poterlo mettere tra parentesi e poi riprendere come se nulla fosse accaduto, stai dando un messaggio molto , molto chiaro a chi ti sta di fronte: ci sono cose più importanti di te, delle tue e delle mie lacrime.Queste cose (telefonate, uscite etc)vengono prima di tutto.I miei obblighi sono sempre verso gli altri e non verso di te.
> Credo che , come dice Harley, che ha colto perfettamente la questione, il punto essenziale sia l'indifferenza e la mancanza di rispetto ed empatia, il dare priorità ad altro(la telefonata è solo l'ennesimo episodio) rispetto ai nostri sentimenti ed emozioni più profondi.
> Ricordo a chi non lo avesse colto, che non mi infastidisce la telefonata di per se,ne faccio e ricevo molte anch'io, ma la mancanza di sensibilità in un momento di grande emotività per entrambi. L'episodio della  telefonata è , dal mio punto di vista, la rappresentazione precisa  dei sentimenti di rabbia e trascuratezza provata nell'essermi sentito messo da parte in questa relazione.


Tu l'hai interpretato così perché tu sentivi il bisogno di non interrompere quel momento perché questo è il tuo modo.
Ma se invece lei fosse diversa (e dovresti averlo capito dal pregresso) se lei è una che si sente in difficoltà a gestire le emozioni? In questo caso la telefonata sarebbe stato per lei un modo, una scusa, un cogliere la palla al balzo per prendere fiato.
L'avresti presa nello stesso modo se lei ti avesse chiesto una pausa per andare in bagno a sciacquarsi il viso?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2013)

Berlino sai ho conosciuto quella sensazione...
In cui ti senti di venire meno di una telefonata...

Ma ho anche osservato come le persone sanno dare delle priorità.

Cioè io in genere se non voglio o non posso non rispondo.
Ma non metterei nessuno in stand by 15 minuti...mai...

Ma non è l'indifferenza il problema...

Ma il sentirsi di venire dopo tante cose
E peggio il sentirsi che molte cose vengono usate per tenerti distante

Questo fa male.


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Ma invece di divorziare non potreste spegnere il telefono?


  :mrgreen: in effetti...


----------



## passante (1 Settembre 2013)

ma comunque io penso che pochissime telefonate (anche per chi fa lavori di responsabilità) non possono davvero essere procrastinate quantomeno di una mezz'ora. almeno, nella mia esperienza è così. non spaccare i maroni fuori orario di lavoro ai propri collaboratori è, secondo me, buona norma  tra l'altro in questo modo i tuoi collaboratori apprendono anche a cercare di non spaccare i maroni a te  e tutti siamo più sereni.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Berlino sai ho conosciuto quella sensazione...
> In cui ti senti di venire meno di una telefonata...
> 
> Ma ho anche osservato come le persone sanno dare delle priorità.
> ...


Quoto, buongiorno :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Correre a rispondere al telefono, è per questo che chiedevo perché non si può semplicemente spegnerlo.
> Ho avuto colleghi che non iniziavano la giornata senza aver sterilizzato con le salviette telefono e
> tastiera del pc, altri che rispondevano alle mail sempre e comunque entro un minuto al massimo, anche
> di notte, non è una cosa controllabile, è un comportamento ossessivo-compulsivo, se non lo fanno
> stanno male.


Molto male  davvero, ma non son certa sia il caso del nostro amico:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Ma erano già in crisi. Non è stata la telefonata a mandare tutto in crisi. Sono stati separati un mese. Stanno pensando di lasciarsi. Finalmente di rivedono, si abbracciano, piangono e in un momento così delicato lei molla tutto e risponde al telefono?


Nahhhhh ma che lavoro fa la moglie di Berlino lo ha detto?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Cosa sta a monte l'ha scritto qui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se Berlino dice che la telefonata era evitabilissima saprà chi era e quale era il motivo della stessa. A questo punto può essere che lei nel momento catartico fosse n difficoltà ed ha preso la palla al balzo della telefonate per allentare la SUA tensione,peccato non abbia considerato la tensione di Berlino


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Settembre 2013)

berlino443 ha detto:


> Se non ti sei visto per un mese, ma ti sei scritto messaggi molto affettuosi , pur nell'amarezza di una situazione che si è logorata.Se non senti che i sentimenti sono già del tutto morti ma c'è , forse, una piccola speranza che le cose possano riaggiustarsi. Se poi ti rivedi su iniziativa di tua moglie e insieme vi coccolate nel giorno dell'anniversario del matrimonio e la tensione , il rancore , la rabbia che ti ha soffocato per mesi inizia a sciogliersi. Tu piangi , lei pure, suona il telefono e tu rispondi e rimani a parlare per 15 min invece di richiamare ( non era realmente urgente) significa una sola cosa: quel momento di grandi emozioni, l'intimità che presuppone, il fatto che finalmente ti concedi una tregua, che magari non salva il tuo matrimonio, ma ti fa respirare dopo mesi di tristezza, ecco, se  quel momento tu credi di poterlo mettere tra parentesi e poi riprendere come se nulla fosse accaduto, stai dando un messaggio molto , molto chiaro a chi ti sta di fronte: ci sono cose più importanti di te, delle tue e delle mie lacrime.Queste cose (telefonate, uscite etc)vengono prima di tutto.I miei obblighi sono sempre verso gli altri e non verso di te.
> Credo che , come dice Harley, che ha colto perfettamente la questione, il punto essenziale sia l'indifferenza e la mancanza di rispetto ed empatia, il dare priorità ad altro(la telefonata è solo l'ennesimo episodio) rispetto ai nostri sentimenti ed emozioni più profondi.
> Ricordo a chi non lo avesse colto, che non mi infastidisce la telefonata di per se,ne faccio e ricevo molte anch'io, ma la mancanza di sensibilità in un momento di grande emotività per entrambi. L'episodio della  telefonata è , dal mio punto di vista, la rappresentazione precisa  dei sentimenti di rabbia e trascuratezza provata nell'essermi sentito messo da parte in questa relazione.


Appurato che la telefonata non era fondamentale, può essere che lei in sappia gestire la proprie emozioni e vada in tilt nei momenti emotivamente significativi ed ha colto l'opportunità di far scemare la tensione con la telefonata. Concepisco meno, anzi affatto, interrompere per rispondere mentre si sta facendo l'amore a meno che la telefonata non riguardi situazioni di salute gravi di una persona cara, ma in tal caso difficilmente mi verrebbe voglia di far l'amore se ci sono circostanze così pesanti.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> La telefonata non è solo una scusa, ma un segnale, l'ennesimo, a quanto dice berlino.
> In amore le parole contano, ma sono soprattutto i fatti a parlare. E se tu in un momento così molli tutto per una telefonata, vuol dire che non dai al momento la giusta importanza. O che comunque ti senti a disagio e cerchi una scappatoia. Anche solo la consapevolezza che per berlino è frustrante vederla sempre interrompere i loro momenti, avrebbe dovuto spingerla a lasciar perdere la telefonata e restare lì con lui. Sarebbe stato un segnale forte, un messaggio positivo per lui. Cosí non è stato.


non sono d'accordo.. e comunque ripeto, la telefonata è una conseguenza.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Berlino sai ho conosciuto quella sensazione...
> In cui ti senti di venire meno di una telefonata...
> 
> Ma ho anche osservato come le persone sanno dare delle priorità.
> ...



Contuzzo, da qualche giorno non so perchè ma...... mi fai ancora più simpatia.Volevo scrivertelo. 

Sai conte, insegniamo ai nostri figli l'educazione, figlio! spegni la tv mentre pranziamo! figlio quando mangi, le braccia ,mettile così.. che pare che stai a tenerti il piatto come se te lo volessero rubare! figlio mi raccomando, quando sarai adulto e starai a fare un discorso importante con tua moglie, se ti chiamano al cellulare, rispondi! e lascia tua moglie ad aspettarti.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo, da qualche giorno non so perchè ma...... mi fai ancora più simpatia.Volevo scrivertelo.
> 
> Sai conte, insegniamo ai nostri figli l'educazione, figlio! spegni la tv mentre pranziamo! figlio quando mangi, le braccia ,mettile così.. che pare che stai a tenerti il piatto come se te lo volessero rubare! figlio mi raccomando, quando sarai adulto e starai a fare un discorso importante con tua moglie, se ti chiamano al cellulare, rispondi! e lascia tua moglie ad aspettarti.



Che lavoro fai? 
Nel mio lavoro se mi chiamano di sabato o di domenica o nei giorni di festa è perchè qualcosa di imprevisto è successo. Al resto dell'Italia che sta guardando la Tv o alla mia azenda non gliene frega un cazzo se sto litigando con mio marito, facendo sesso, o separandomi. Devo rispondere e risolvere la cosa altrimenti clienti che hanno speso centinaia di migliaia di euro il giorno dopo chiedono il rimborso. La telefonata può durare 10 minuti ma è capitato che durasse un'ora e mezza.
Ora, stabilito che queste urgenze non sono così frequenti, cosa ne sappiamo se la stessa cosa per una coincidenza è avvenuta anche in questo caso?
Continuiamo a parlare ma non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, il fatto che non fosse importante l'ha deciso Berlino o è sicuro che sia così?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lavoro fai?
> Nel mio lavoro se mi chiamano di sabato o di domenica o nei giorni di festa è perchè qualcosa di imprevisto è successo. Al resto dell'Italia che sta guardando la Tv o alla mia azenda non gliene frega un cazzo se sto litigando con mio marito, facendo sesso, o separandomi. Devo rispondere e risolvere la cosa altrimenti clienti che hanno speso centinaia di migliaia di euro il giorno dopo chiedono il rimborso. La telefonata può durare 10 minuti ma è capitato che durasse un'ora e mezza.
> Ora, stabilito che queste urgenze non sono così frequenti, cosa ne sappiamo se la stessa cosa per una coincidenza è avvenuta anche in questo caso?
> Continuiamo a parlare ma non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, il fatto che non fosse importante l'ha deciso Berlino o è sicuro che sia così?



Mi conoscete bene per una parola che uso spesso, "normale". Nella normalità quello che ho scritto è giusto, per me.

Se poi come sempre dobbiamo allargare gli orizzonti, possiamo anche farlo, che problema c'è. D'altronde non c'è il bianco e il nero, e questo me lo avete insegnato voi. 

Basta scriverlo sempre,"non c'è soltanto il bianco e nero.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze  coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.
comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
> non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.
> *comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio*


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
> non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze  coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.
> comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio



Che non è soltanto un "problema" che porta a dei contrasti credo sia palese, no? 

Che lo abbia stabilito, lo ha scritto, se non sbaglio. Se ne sta appunto lamentando. 


Ho cambiato almeno sei sim per il lavoro.
Mi si telefonava a qualunque orario e per qualsiasi sciocchezza, anche per le cose importanti mi si telefonava, questo devo ammetterlo. Nel corso del tempo ho detto chiaramente che la situazione stava diventando insostenibile, non c'è stato nè modo nè maniera per riuscire a far entrare dentro il cervello che avevo bisogno di starmene tranquillo al di fuori degli orari lavorativi. Ora sono passati circa cinque anni, e guarda caso al di fuori degli orari lavorativi non mi telefonano più. E certo ora s'attaccano non hanno più il mio numero, ora sanno che se vogliono dirmi qualcosa d'importante lo devono fare negli orari lavorativi, e guarda caso lo fanno e da cinque anni circa tutto fila liscio e non c'è stato bisogno di contattarmi fuori orario lavorativo. 

Vi garantisco che, sarebbe necessario contattarmi al di fuori degli orari lavorativi, ma quando si supera il limite e si vogliono trovare soluzioni alternative, si trovano. 

Comunque questo vale per me, non per nulla sto scrivendo per me.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
> non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.
> *comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio*


:applauso:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che non è soltanto un "problema" che porta a dei contrasti credo sia palese, no?
> 
> Che lo abbia stabilito, lo ha scritto, se non sbaglio. Se ne sta appunto lamentando.
> 
> ...


ragione da dipendente ed è evidente che a te non cambia nulla...a me sì.
dipende troppo dal lavoro che si fa e da mille altre cose.


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

comunque già dal titolo del 3, Lei negligente o io troppo esigente? la lascio o resto?, è lo stresso autore a chiedersi se per caso sia troppo esigente
poi però se rispondiamo di sì, o di sì abbastanza ma non troppo, non è molto contento!
è indicativo anche il fatto che la seconda domanda sembra legata alla risposta della prima, secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragione da dipendente ed è evidente che a te non cambia nulla...a me sì.
> dipende troppo dal lavoro che si fa e da mille altre cose.



Sono un titolare, ma spiegare oltre non posso.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragione da dipendente ed è evidente che a te non cambia nulla...a me sì.
> dipende troppo dal lavoro che si fa e da mille altre cose.



Anche io e mio marito siamo dipendenti  non credo c'entri
Credo solo sia una questione di senso della responsabilità.


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io e mio marito siamo dipendenti non credo c'entri
> Credo solo sia una questione di senso della responsabilità.


anche io sono dipendente... e mi hanno cercato anche mentre ero in ferie.


----------



## viola di mare (2 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io sono dipendente... e mi hanno cercato anche mentre ero in ferie.


pure a me e stavo sotto l'ombrellone :sorpreso:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Ero in ferie, mi trovo di pomeriggio in un negozio e incontro chi non devo incontrare. Mi dice hai risolto quel problema lavorativo? Rispondo no. Alche mi dice: e stai qua al posto di risolvere il problema? gli rispondo, ma scusa tu dove stai in questo momento o sto parlando con un fantasma? 

Dopo per tranquillizzare il tutto rispondo, di pomeriggio quel problema sai bene che non si può risolvere. 

Abusi sbattuti in faccia.

Basta sapersi organizzare e le cose importanti diventano irrilevanti, certo non sempre e non per tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Contuzzo, da qualche giorno non so perchè ma...... mi fai ancora più simpatia.Volevo scrivertelo.
> 
> Sai conte, insegniamo ai nostri figli l'educazione, figlio! spegni la tv mentre pranziamo! figlio quando mangi, le braccia ,mettile così.. che pare che stai a tenerti il piatto come se te lo volessero rubare! figlio mi raccomando, quando sarai adulto e starai a fare un discorso importante con tua moglie, se ti chiamano al cellulare, rispondi! e lascia tua moglie ad aspettarti.


Ma quale disgrazia...
Sai che io feci sparire la tv dalla cucina
Risultato figlia si prende piatto e va a mangiare sul divano in salotto...

Allora inveisco...
Lei allora va a mangiare in camera sua...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

Mia moglie è abituata quando ha bisogno...
" Molla lì quella telefonata e dammi retta!"...

Poi sai questa sai che malore per educare mia figlia...

Incredibile lei da piccola se uno dei genitori andava al telefono lei cominciava a parlarti e strattonarti 

Ma glielo dissi...figlia mia in questa casa il centro dell'universo sono io e non tu...

E la battaglia continua...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale disgrazia...
> Sai che io feci sparire la tv dalla cucina
> Risultato figlia si prende piatto e va a mangiare sul divano in salotto...
> 
> ...


Io in camera da letto non ho tv, però i ragazzi nella stanzetta si, così ho un po di pace...... auahahaaaaaah scherzo. 

:up:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque già dal titolo del 3, Lei negligente o io troppo esigente? la lascio o resto?, è lo *stresso *autore a chiedersi se per caso sia troppo esigente
> poi però se rispondiamo di sì, o di sì abbastanza ma non troppo, non è molto contento!
> è indicativo anche il fatto che la seconda domanda sembra legata alla risposta della prima, secondo me



ottima analisi 
brava :applauso:


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
> non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze  coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.
> comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio


A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.

Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma mettiamoci nei panni di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.

Detto questo, ricordo che berlino parlava non solo di telefonate, ma anche uscite e impegni che la moglie avrebbe sempre messo davanti a lui. Se riferisce questo, perchè dare per scontato che il problema esista solo nella sua testa e che sia lui particolarmente stressante?


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ottima analisi
> brava :applauso:



ops!

in effetti un po' di stress sembra esserci


----------



## eagle (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
> Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma mettiamoci nei panni di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.
> ...


Quoto, hai spiegato molto bene quello che intendevo dire anche io.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
> Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma mettiamoci nei panni di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.
> ...



Scritto da me medesimo:carneval: :*Che non è soltanto un "problema" che porta a dei contrasti credo sia palese, no? 

Che lo abbia stabilito, lo ha scritto, se non sbaglio. Se ne sta appunto lamentando. 

*Soluzzo ci vuole ermetismo, mii che la fai lunga... :carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per il resto che dirti? mitica.


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scritto da me medesimo:carneval: :*Che non è soltanto un "problema" che porta a dei contrasti credo sia palese, no?
> 
> Che lo abbia stabilito, lo ha scritto, se non sbaglio. Se ne sta appunto lamentando.
> 
> ...


Lo so che scrivo troppo! Mi parte la mano, è più forte di me


----------



## Ultimo (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Lo so che scrivo troppo! Mi parte la mano, è più forte di me


 oh beddamatri!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> oh beddamatri!!! :rotfl:



:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
> Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma mettiamoci nei panni di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.
> ...


non so, bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi lo da per scontato


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, bisognerebbe chiederlo a chi lo da per scontato


È quello che ho fatto.

Non è che quotando te mi sono rivolta solo a te. Mi pareva chiaro.


----------



## killbill (2 Settembre 2013)

Poi ci chiediamo dove cazzo sta andando a finire il mondo, quando una telefonata di lavoro conta più dei sentimenti di un uomo disperato con cui si é condiviso gran parte della vita... Che mondo di merda veramente. Che cazzo, a momenti mi sono messa a piangere io nel leggere le parole di questo uomo. Che tristezza.


----------



## Leda (2 Settembre 2013)

Impegni, telefonate, uscite, altre persone che passano avanti a berlino in una situazione delicatissima possono far sì che questa precipiti anche a seconda di come la moglie gestisce questi fattori di disturbo.
E' mortificata? Dispiaciuta? Fa di tutto per ritrovare il filo del discorso interrotto?
O si comporta come niente fosse, dimostrando di ignorare completamente il senso di esclusione e di indifferenza subìta che berlino avverte?
I fatti possono essere letti molto differentemente a seconda degli atteggiamenti dai quali vengono accompagnati...


----------



## sienne (2 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

è vero, che il lavoro ha una certa importanza ... a fine mese le bollette vanno pagate. 
ma è anche vero, che dipende molto dalla persona, di come gestisce il flusso di comunicazione. 

il mio compagno porta una grande responsabilità ... 
ma come prima cosa, lui ha stabilito, che solo in casi urgentissimi si usa il telefono,
per il resto la mail. tanto il telefonino te lo segnala quando arriva una mail. 
inoltre, lui non ha mai interrotto niente tra di noi quando il telefonino suonava. 
c'è sempre la possibilità di ritelefonare dopo qualche minuto ... 

nessuno può pretendere di essere sempre e comunque raggiungibile proprio in quell'istante,
che si telefona ... 

sienne


----------



## passante (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, *forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
> Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma mettiamoci nei panni di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.
> ...


hai ragione.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> *Poi ci chiediamo dove cazzo sta andando a finire il mondo,* quando una telefonata di lavoro conta più dei sentimenti di un uomo disperato con cui si é condiviso gran parte della vita... Che mondo di merda veramente. Che cazzo, a momenti mi sono messa a piangere io nel leggere le parole di questo uomo. Che tristezza.


meno male che con questo nuovo nick hai una ventata di ottimismo:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lavoro fai?
> *Nel mio lavoro se mi chiamano di sabato o di domenica o nei giorni di festa è perchè qualcosa di imprevisto è successo. Al resto dell'Italia che sta guardando la Tv o alla mia azenda non gliene frega un cazzo se sto litigando con mio marito, facendo sesso, o separandomi. *Devo rispondere e risolvere la cosa altrimenti clienti che hanno speso centinaia di migliaia di euro il giorno dopo chiedono il rimborso. La telefonata può durare 10 minuti ma è capitato che durasse un'ora e mezza.
> Ora, stabilito che queste urgenze non sono così frequenti, cosa ne sappiamo se la stessa cosa per una coincidenza è avvenuta anche in questo caso?
> Continuiamo a parlare ma non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, il fatto che non fosse importante l'ha deciso Berlino o è sicuro che sia così?


quoto
è così anche per me in certi momenti dell'anno


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> lui parla di urgenza lavorativa evitabilissima....ma può davvero stabilirlo?
> non dimentichiamo che quasi sempre queste urgenze  coinvolgono gli altri e non rimane un problema solo individuale rispondere o meno.*
> comunque non è certo questo che porta alla deriva un matrimonio*


già


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A me sembra così chiaro che la telefonata non sia IL problema, ma un episodio emblematico all'interno di una situazione giá gravemente compromessa. Anzichè discutere su quanto sia importante rispondere alle telefonate di lavoro, forse sarebbe il caso di chiedersi quale sia l'impatto su un marito in crisi che sta piangendo tra le braccia della moglie dopo un mese di separazione, vedere lei  che all'improvviso si alza e se ne va a parlare di lavoro come se niente fosse.
> Ripeto, tutti riceviamo telefonate e abbiamo imprevisti. Ma molti di quelli che scrivono non sanno nemmeno la sofferenza che si porta dietro una storia che finisce. E quanto siano proprio i piccoli gesti a fare la differenza, quando uno ha i nervi giá logorati da mesi di scazzi e di tensioni.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che per noi una telefonata di lavoro sia qualcosa di fondamentale. Ma *mettiamoci nei panni *di chi scrive con il cuore a pezzi e vede il suo matrimonio finire: la stessa telefonata per lui è una grandissima cazzata in confronto a tutto il resto.
> ...


ad una che volesse farla finita ( sono o no separati?) dimostrare empatia potrebbe anche creare inutili illusioni:
qualcuno ha pensato a questo?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (2 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che lavoro fai?
> Nel mio lavoro se mi chiamano di sabato o di domenica o nei giorni di festa è perchè qualcosa di imprevisto è successo. Al resto dell'Italia che sta guardando la Tv o alla mia azenda non gliene frega un cazzo se sto litigando con mio marito, facendo sesso, o separandomi. Devo rispondere e risolvere la cosa altrimenti clienti che hanno speso centinaia di migliaia di euro il giorno dopo chiedono il rimborso. La telefonata può durare 10 minuti ma è capitato che durasse un'ora e mezza.
> Ora, stabilito che queste urgenze non sono così frequenti, cosa ne sappiamo se la stessa cosa per una coincidenza è avvenuta anche in questo caso?
> Continuiamo a parlare ma non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, il fatto che non fosse importante l'ha deciso Berlino o è sicuro che sia così?


Saresti da quotare, se non fosse in risposta ad Ultimo & C.
Suvvia, stai parlando di gente che è retta, non viola principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza.
Quindi non gli si rompano i coglioni fuori dagli orari di lavoro.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ero in ferie, mi trovo di pomeriggio in un negozio e incontro chi non devo incontrare. Mi dice hai risolto quel problema lavorativo? Rispondo no. Alche mi dice: e stai qua al posto di risolvere il problema? gli rispondo, ma scusa tu dove stai in questo momento o sto parlando con un fantasma?
> 
> Dopo per tranquillizzare il tutto rispondo,* di pomeriggio quel problema sai bene che non si può risolvere.
> *
> ...









tsk tsk!
...prego


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tsk tsk!
> ...prego


dire GRANDE... è dire poco.
lo sviluppi per un problema amoroso?


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Poi ci chiediamo dove cazzo sta andando a finire il mondo, quando una telefonata di lavoro conta più dei sentimenti di un uomo disperato con cui si é condiviso gran parte della vita... Che mondo di merda veramente. Che cazzo, a momenti mi sono messa a piangere io nel leggere le parole di questo uomo. Che tristezza.


Killbill for president!


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Saresti da quotare, se non fosse in risposta ad Ultimo & C.
> Suvvia, stai parlando di gente che è retta, non viola principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza.
> Quindi non gli si rompano i coglioni fuori dagli orari di lavoro.


Non do rossi per principio, ma ogni volta che ti leggo penso sempre di fare un'eccezione.
Il motivo è sempre lo stesso, a prescindere dagli argomenti: riesci sempre a travisare tutto e a non capire una mazza di quello che viene detto. 
Pochi hanno questo dono, davvero.
Una volta Buscopann ti ha dato un verde perché sei riuscito a scrivere la più grande cazzata che lui abbia letto su un forum. Così ha detto. Posso dire che sto cominciando a capirlo. Prima o poi finirà che ti smeraldo anch'io.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tsk tsk!
> ...prego


:carneval:Si si vero.... Non so se è di tua invenzione ma solo per il fatto di averlo postato ti darei 100 smeraldini


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Nel mio lavoro,si maneggiano soldoni ma se mi vogliono disturbare mentre sono a casa od i ferie mi mandano sms e quando posso rispondo , punto . Se sono in ferie poi devono andarci piano se no si beccano pure un vaff e parlo d del mio capo, e lui lo sa però dipende anche da come si son messe le cose in chiaro con i propri collaboratori e / o superiori.Poi ovvio,dipende dal lavoro che si svolge un medico ospedaliero o un chirurgo quando son reperibili devono scattare e  dalla precarietà del lavoro che si svolge e qui entriamo in un campo "minato". Per il resto tutti siamo utili nel lavoro nessuno è indispensabile, se uno  di noi muore le nostre aziende sanno come sostituirci  "nun ve preoccupate"


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel mio lavoro,si maneggiano soldoni ma se mi vogliono disturbare mentre sono a casa od i ferie mi mandano sms e quando posso rispondo , punto . Se sono in ferie poi devono andarci piano se no si beccano pure un vaff e parlo d del mio capo, e lui lo sa però dipende anche da come si son messe le cose in chiaro con i propri collaboratori e / o superiori.Poi ovvio,dipende dal lavoro che si svolge un medico ospedaliero o un chirurgo quando son reperibili devono scattare e  dalla precarietà del lavoro che si svolge e qui entriamo in un campo "minato". Per il resto tutti siamo utili nel lavoro nessuno è indispensabile, se uno  di noi muore le nostre aziende sanno come sostituirci  "nun ve preoccupate"


Sulla parte finale sono d'accordo. Il problema é che se hai un lavoro di responsabilitá che riguarda qualcosa che non puó essere rimandato l'unica soluzione é rispondere.
Altrimenti il giorno dopo rendi conto di quello che é successo e il tuo incarico ti viene tolto e offerto a chi ha maggiore disponbilitá.
Non si se questo é il caso della moglie ma nessuno sa se é anche il contrario.
Visto che con il proprio lavoro uno cobtribuisce al mantenimento di una famiglia io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare il fatto che mio marito risponde al telefono in ogni momento. Mi fido del criterio con il quale lui stavilisce che non poteva non rispondere e lui fa uguale per me.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tsk tsk!
> ...prego


auhauhauhauhauha


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Poi ci chiediamo dove cazzo sta andando a finire il mondo, quando una telefonata di lavoro conta più dei sentimenti di un uomo disperato con cui si é condiviso gran parte della vita... Che mondo di merda veramente. Che cazzo, a momenti mi sono messa a piangere io nel leggere le parole di questo uomo. Che tristezza.


:smile: Verde mio.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Saresti da quotare, se non fosse in risposta ad Ultimo & C.
> Suvvia, stai parlando di gente che è retta, non viola principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza.
> Quindi non gli si rompano i coglioni fuori dagli orari di lavoro.



Guarda, fino a quando non mi avessi nominato potevo anche leggerti e prendere atto del tuo pensiero. Ma, visto che spari cazzate ( sempre) e le spari senza avermi letto o comunque se mi hai letto non te ne frega una cippa di capire ( sicuro), posso anche scriverti semplicemente, orario di lavoro. Basterebbe questo, ma, qua, tutti perfetti, tutti! come sempre! :carneval: dediti al lavoro, precisini, che non si rompono i coglioni se te li rompono impunemente fuori dal lavoro per lavoro. Viva l'iltalia! fondata sul lavoro e sui fuori orario. ( non pagati)? (pagati)?
Però mi sto dilungando e sto andando oltre, mi ritiro tra le mie stanze spegnendo il cellulare, anzi no sono al lavoro. :carneval:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla parte finale sono d'accordo. Il problema é che se hai un lavoro di responsabilitá che riguarda qualcosa che non puó essere rimandato l'unica soluzione é rispondere.
> Altrimenti il giorno dopo rendi conto di quello che é successo e il tuo incarico ti viene tolto e offerto a chi ha maggiore disponbilitá.
> Non si se questo é il caso della moglie ma nessuno sa se é anche il contrario.
> Visto che con il proprio lavoro uno cobtribuisce al mantenimento di una famiglia io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare il fatto che mio marito risponde al telefono in ogni momento. Mi fido del criterio con il quale lui stavilisce che non poteva non rispondere e lui fa uguale per me.



:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

leggendo anche gli altri post di berlino la mia idea è che lui si lamenti dell'iperattività di una donna che forse lo ha fatto innamorare anche per queste sue caratteristiche; se ora tutto questo non gli sta più bene potrebbe essere nella fase del disamoramento...del resto anche lui s'interroga su questo,chiedendosi addirittura se sia il caso di porre energie nell'inizio di una nuova storia...
finché è ancora in grado.
non mi parrebbe troppo disperato


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval:Si si vero.... Non so se è di tua invenzione ma solo per il fatto di averlo postato ti darei 100 smeraldini



no, è vecchio, mi è stato passato da un amico tempo fa
curioso il fatto che, benchè eticamente scorrettissimo, faccia sorridere:mrgreen:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Non do rossi per principio, ma ogni volta che ti leggo penso sempre di fare un'eccezione.
> Il motivo è sempre lo stesso, a prescindere dagli argomenti: riesci sempre a travisare tutto e a non capire una mazza di quello che viene detto.
> Pochi hanno questo dono, davvero.


All'inizio l'avevo preso per un malcelato insulto, peraltro gratuito perchè in risposta ad un mio post palesemente ironico. Poi, siccome accetto le critiche benevole, ho pensato che io stessi travisando tutto come al solito e ho valutato che:
- qualche tara mentale in effetti ce l'ho ed è inutile negarlo.
- il tuo ex partner era un gran seduttore di nigeriane, un sensibile Gigi Rizzi di Bucarest, cittadino onorario di Valona e autore di apprezzati pamphlet quali "_Come andare bellamente a peripatetiche per anni e, una volta beccato, dichiararsi prigioniero politico delle proprie dipendenze senza ridere_" e "_Il mercato delle donne: una tragedia da fermare subito_"
- il tuo attuale partner è il minus habens, troll con mille nick che ad ogni post si sente di precisare che lui tromba (con te) o ha appena trombato (con te), va al mare (con te), è felice (con te), lui è un vero Uomo (con te), lui ha una vera Donna (te) e gli altri no (senza te).

Ciò premesso, vedendo la caratura morale e mentale dei tuoi partner, ho iniziato ad assaporare il tuo post come un gran complimento che mi inorgoglisce assai.

Grazie dal tuo ritardato mentale. :inlove:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> All'inizio l'avevo preso per un malcelato insulto, peraltro gratuito perchè in risposta ad un mio post palesemente ironico. Poi, siccome accetto le critiche benevole, ho pensato che io stessi travisando tutto come al solito e ho valutato che:
> - qualche tara mentale in effetti ce l'ho ed è inutile negarlo.
> - il tuo ex partner era un gran seduttore di nigeriane, un sensibile Gigi Rizzi di Bucarest, cittadino onorario di Valona e autore di apprezzati pamphlet quali "_Come andare bellamente a peripatetiche per anni e, una volta beccato, dichiararsi prigioniero politico delle proprie dipendenze senza ridere_" e "_Il mercato delle donne: una tragedia da fermare subito_"
> - il tuo attuale partner è il minus habens, troll con mille nick che ad ogni post si sente di precisare che lui tromba (con te) o ha appena trombato (con te), va al mare (con te), è felice (con te), lui è un vero Uomo (con te), lui ha una vera Donna (te) e gli altri no (senza te).
> ...



E' bello leggerti, c'hai classe, non scrivi troia, nè puttana, nè usi il maiuscolo, nè sbagli virgole e punti ( forse  ) 

Un vero uomo di classe, un Gentleman. 

Soprattutto sai contenerti e non cerchi la lite.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> All'inizio l'avevo preso per un malcelato insulto, peraltro gratuito perchè in risposta ad un mio post palesemente ironico. Poi, siccome accetto le critiche benevole, ho pensato che io stessi travisando tutto come al solito e ho valutato che:
> - qualche tara mentale in effetti ce l'ho ed è inutile negarlo.
> - il tuo ex partner era un gran seduttore di nigeriane, un sensibile Gigi Rizzi di Bucarest, cittadino onorario di Valona e autore di apprezzati pamphlet quali "_Come andare bellamente a peripatetiche per anni e, una volta beccato, dichiararsi prigioniero politico delle proprie dipendenze senza ridere_" e "_Il mercato delle donne: una tragedia da fermare subito_"
> - il tuo attuale partner è il minus habens, troll con mille nick che ad ogni post si sente di precisare che lui tromba (con te) o ha appena trombato (con te), va al mare (con te), è felice (con te), lui è un vero Uomo (con te), lui ha una vera Donna (te) e gli altri no (senza te).
> ...


secondo me una discussione può essere anche durissima ma è più corretta se ci si limita ad offendere chi ti ha rivolto critiche senza altri coinvolgimenti


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bello leggerti, c'hai classe, non scrivi troia, nè puttana, nè usi il maiuscolo, nè sbagli virgole e punti ( forse  )
> 
> Un vero uomo di classe, un Gentleman.


Troppo buono. Però faccio anche io la cacca, ogni tanto.



Ultimo ha detto:


> Soprattutto sai contenerti e *non cerchi la lite*.


E' un messaggio mafioso? Un invito a minus habens a (ri)scendere in campo e darti manforte? "_Il forum è il Paese che amo. Qui ho le mie radici, le mie speranze, i miei orizzonti e mille nickname. Qui ho imparato a sparare puttanate come se non ci fosse un domani_."


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Non do rossi per principio,* ma ogni volta che ti leggo penso sempre di fare un'eccezione.
> Il motivo è sempre lo stesso, a prescindere dagli argomenti: riesci sempre a travisare tutto e a non capire una mazza di quello che viene detto.
> Pochi hanno questo dono, davvero.
> Una volta Buscopann ti ha dato un verde perché sei riuscito a scrivere la più grande cazzata che lui abbia letto su un forum. Così ha detto. Posso dire che sto cominciando a capirlo. Prima o poi finirà che ti smeraldo anch'io.


Fosse vero.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Troppo buono. Però faccio anche io la cacca, ogni tanto.
> 
> 
> E' un messaggio mafioso? Un invito a minus habens a (ri)scendere in campo e darti manforte? "_Il forum è il Paese che amo. Qui ho le mie radici, le mie speranze, i miei orizzonti e mille nickname. Qui ho imparato a sparare puttanate come se non ci fosse un domani_."



Bravo, sappiamo che non sei stitico, ottimo contributo per il forum.

Da cosa deduci che sia o possa essere un messaggio mafioso? 

Comunque era una metafora, ma far capire a "te" che se Alex grida mettendo il maiuscolo, e gli parte l'embolo scrivendo male, viene etichettato da te. Da te che nello scrivere ad Harley e nello scrivere ad altri, diventi peggiore di chi stai tanto scrivendo, cioè Alex. Ma tu ripeto non ti fai partire l'embolo, non sbagli le virgole ( forse 2! :mrgreen::mrgreen: ) Non usi il maiuscolo per gridare. e comunque dai un bel contributo al forum. Spero stavolta di essere stato chiaro. Ma  tutto quello che adesso stiamo a scrivere a cosa serve? A nulla, assolutamente a nulla, non per nulla:mrgreen: sto a discutere, con chi?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me una discussione può essere anche durissima ma è più corretta se ci si limita ad offendere chi ti ha rivolto critiche senza altri coinvolgimenti


Dipende.


----------



## killbill (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Saresti da quotare, se non fosse in risposta ad Ultimo & C.
> Suvvia, stai parlando di gente che è retta, non viola principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza.
> Quindi non gli si rompano i coglioni fuori dagli orari di lavoro.


Senti, io non so se quel & C. comprendesse anche me. Comunque io non sono retta, violo molti principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza. I coglioni me li rompono spesso fuori dagli orari di lavoro e a volte rispondo, altre no. Di sicuro se mi sto "denudando l'anima" (parole di Berlino) e sto piangendo con mio marito il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio dopo che siamo stati separati un mese e abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere ognuno nella propria casa non rispondo e richiamo più tardi. E' vero, non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, ma lui ha detto che era possibile evitare di rispondere, quindi immagino che lui lo sappia meglio di noi. Insomma, se questo uomo se lo è sposato e ci ha condiviso parte della sua vita immagino che almeno un po' di bene glielo voglia, non è che sia proprio il primo venuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Senti, io non so se quel & C. comprendesse anche me. Comunque io non sono retta, violo molti principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza. I coglioni me li rompono spesso fuori dagli orari di lavoro e a volte rispondo, altre no. Di sicuro se mi sto "denudando l'anima" (parole di Berlino) e sto piangendo con mio marito il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio dopo che siamo stati separati un mese e abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere ognuno nella propria casa non rispondo e richiamo più tardi. E' vero, non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, ma lui ha detto che era possibile evitare di rispondere, quindi immagino che lui lo sappia meglio di noi. Insomma, se questo uomo se lo è sposato e ci ha condiviso parte della sua vita immagino che almeno un po' di bene glielo voglia, non è che sia proprio il primo venuto.


Ma non d'eri sgangellada du?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Senti, io non so se quel & C. comprendesse anche me. Comunque io non sono retta, violo molti principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza. I coglioni me li rompono spesso fuori dagli orari di lavoro e a volte rispondo, altre no. Di sicuro se mi sto "denudando l'anima" (parole di Berlino) e sto piangendo con mio marito il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio dopo che siamo stati separati un mese e abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere ognuno nella propria casa non rispondo e richiamo più tardi. E' vero, non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, ma lui ha detto che era possibile evitare di rispondere, quindi immagino che lui lo sappia meglio di noi. Insomma, se questo uomo se lo è sposato e ci ha condiviso parte della sua vita immagino che almeno un po' di bene glielo voglia, non è che sia proprio il primo venuto.



:up:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

ma voi l'anima ce l'avete vestita?
la mia è già nuda:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Senti, io non so se quel & C. comprendesse anche me. Comunque io non sono retta, violo molti principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza. I coglioni me li rompono spesso fuori dagli orari di lavoro e a volte rispondo, altre no. Di sicuro se mi sto "denudando l'anima" (parole di Berlino) e sto piangendo con mio marito il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio dopo che siamo stati separati un mese e abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere ognuno nella propria casa non rispondo e richiamo più tardi.* E' vero, non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, ma lui ha detto che era possibile evitare di rispondere*, quindi immagino che lui lo sappia meglio di noi. Insomma, se questo uomo se lo è sposato e ci ha condiviso parte della sua vita immagino che almeno un po' di bene glielo voglia, non è che sia proprio il primo venuto.


E' tutta qui la questione secondo me
L'ha detto lui
E nel momento in cui è credo che qualunque cosa lo avrebbe fatto incazzare.
Se non sei sicuro del fatto che lei sia li per te, ogni piccola intromissione ti fa sentire scavalcato.
Capibile, assolutamente, ma allo stesso tempo secondo me una reazione esagerata. come aver colto un espediente per dirsi "Va bè lei a me non tiene"
Forse non l'ho letto o non lo ha scritto. Dopo 15 minuti di telefonata lei come è stata con lui?
Io credo che questo sia l'importante...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Senti, io non so se quel & C. comprendesse anche me. Comunque io non sono retta, violo molti principi di correttezza, lealtà, onestà e trasparenza. I coglioni me li rompono spesso fuori dagli orari di lavoro e a volte rispondo, altre no. Di sicuro se mi sto "denudando l'anima" (parole di Berlino) e sto piangendo con mio marito il giorno del nostro anniversario di matrimonio dopo che siamo stati separati un mese e abbiamo deciso di andare a vivere ognuno nella propria casa non rispondo e richiamo più tardi. E' vero, non sappiamo che lavoro fa lei, ma lui ha detto che era possibile evitare di rispondere, quindi immagino che lui lo sappia meglio di noi. Insomma, se questo uomo se lo è sposato e ci ha condiviso parte della sua vita immagino che almeno un po' di bene glielo voglia, non è che sia proprio il primo venuto.


E sticazzi?


----------



## killbill (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E sticazzi?


grandissimi?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

ti vogliono al telefono:mrgreen:





killbill ha detto:


> grandissimi?


----------



## killbill (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti vogliono al telefono:mrgreen:


si fottano


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> si fottano


auahuaahahahhahaahhah


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E sticazzi?



Non ce lo metti? :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> si fottano


scusa, non sapevo che stessi denudando l'anima:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> si fottano


Anche se sono io a chiamarti?:smile:


----------



## killbill (3 Settembre 2013)

per stigrandissimicazzi si possono fottere tutti, anima nuda o vestita


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> per stigrandissimicazzi si possono fottere tutti, anima nuda o vestita


va bene, va bene, signora....possiamo mandare una mail?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla parte finale sono d'accordo. Il problema é che se hai un lavoro di responsabilitá che riguarda qualcosa che non puó essere rimandato l'unica soluzione é rispondere.
> Altrimenti il giorno dopo rendi conto di quello che é successo e il tuo incarico ti viene tolto e offerto a chi ha maggiore disponbilitá.
> Non si se questo é il caso della moglie ma nessuno sa se é anche il contrario.
> Visto che con il proprio lavoro uno cobtribuisce al mantenimento di una famiglia io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare il fatto che mio marito risponde al telefono in ogni momento. Mi fido del criterio con il quale lui stavilisce che non poteva non rispondere e lui fa uguale per me.


Non ho parlato di precarietà a caso e per quanto è la mia esperienza non riguarda essenzialmente la ruota del carro ma talvolta anzi nel periodo di crisi attuale anche e soprattutto chi guida il carro. Ho assistito pochi mesi fa al licenziamento in tronco di un dirigente, trattato come "merda" te l'assicuro, il motivo del licenziamento aveva un suo perché non era campato in aria né fatto solo di ripicche ( che a certi livelli ci sono sempre) ma il modus operandi è stato da sputtana mento assoluto, veramente un modo comunque riprovevole, tanto che lui dalla mattina al pomeriggio si è dileguato senza neppure un saluto ai suoi collaboratori e altri colleghi.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> All'inizio l'avevo preso per un malcelato insulto, peraltro gratuito perchè in risposta ad un mio post palesemente ironico. Poi, siccome accetto le critiche benevole, ho pensato che io stessi travisando tutto come al solito e ho valutato che:
> - qualche tara mentale in effetti ce l'ho ed è inutile negarlo.
> - *il tuo ex partner era un gran seduttore di nigeriane, un sensibile Gigi Rizzi di Bucarest, cittadino onorario di Valona e autore di apprezzati pamphlet quali "Come andare bellamente a peripatetiche per anni e, una volta beccato, dichiararsi prigioniero politico delle proprie dipendenze senza ridere" e "Il mercato delle donne: una tragedia da fermare subito"*
> - *il tuo attuale partner è il minus habens, *troll con mille nick che ad ogni post si sente di precisare che lui tromba (con te) o ha appena trombato (con te), va al mare (con te), è felice (con te), lui è un vero Uomo (con te), lui ha una vera Donna (te) e gli altri no (senza te).
> ...


Io non ti ho dato del ritardato mentale, innanzitutto.

Ho solo detto che tendi a capire fischi per fiaschi e a banalizzare e semplificare gli argomenti, quando invece di solito sono leggermente più complessi.
E l'ho detto pure usando lo stesso tipo di ironia che tu sostieni di avere usato.

Ti faccio 1 esempio. In un 3d ho scritto che molti degli uomini sposati che vanno a prostitute hanno un problema di sessodipendenza. Tu hai dedotto che per me chi si tromba la collega è da crocifiggere e chi va a troie è un poverino da aiutare. Il tuo intervento in questo 3d è della stessa pasta. Ergo: non afferri proprio il senso degli interventi che vengono fatti da qualche utente. Banalizzi, semplifichi, rendi tutto molto elementare perché probabilmente di questo hai bisogno. Da qui a dare del ritardato mentale ce ne corre.

Detto questo, quando parli del mio ex marito sciacquati la bocca: qui non ha mai scritto, tu non lo conosci e peccato, perché avresti molto da imparare da uno come lui. Ogni giorno paga le sue colpe più di molti altri e il suo percorso merita rispetto.

Quando parli del mio uomo, sciacquati la bocca allo stesso modo.

E già che ci sei, sciacquatela anche quando parli di Ultimo & C.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bello leggerti, c'hai classe, non scrivi troia, nè puttana, nè usi il maiuscolo, nè sbagli virgole e punti ( forse  )
> 
> *Un vero uomo di classe*, un Gentleman.
> 
> Soprattutto sai contenerti e non cerchi la lite.


Hai notato anche tu? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai notato anche tu? :mrgreen:


Non da ora. Eventualmente se posso consigliarti ( te lo sconsiglio) controlla i suoi contributi al forum.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sulla parte finale sono d'accordo. Il problema é che se hai un lavoro di responsabilitá che riguarda qualcosa che non puó essere rimandato l'unica soluzione é rispondere.
> Altrimenti il giorno dopo rendi conto di quello che é successo e il tuo incarico ti viene tolto e offerto a chi ha maggiore disponbilitá.
> Non si se questo é il caso della moglie ma nessuno sa se é anche il contrario.
> Visto che con il proprio lavoro uno cobtribuisce al mantenimento di una famiglia io non mi permetterei mai di giudicare il fatto che mio marito risponde al telefono in ogni momento. Mi fido del criterio con il quale lui stavilisce che non poteva non rispondere e lui fa uguale per me.


se sei sotto la doccia e hai il telefono in cucina rispondi? Se sei a teatro rispondi? se stai facendo una coloscopia rispondi? se sei in cantina rispondi? se stai parlando con un chirurgo appena uscito dalla sala operatoria in cui hanno operato qualcuno a cui tieni, rispondi?
Io ho risposto al telefono per motivi di lavoro anche alle due di notte, sabato, domenica, l'ultimo dell'anno, mentre faccio la spesa, quando sono in ferie ecc...
Ma ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui NON SI PUO' RISPONDERE.
E questi momenti ci sono per tutti. 
A volte per impossibilità esterne alla nostra volontà... a volte perchè è importante dare priorità ad altro.
E se il nostro futuro dipende dal fatto di dover rispondere sempre a qualunque costo ed in qualunque situazione, 
da NON POTER NON RISPONDERE... abbiamo venduto l'anima al diavolo.
Quest'uomo ci ha descritto un matrimonio naufragato anche per l'eccessiva importanza data al lavoro.
Per il continuo trascurare certi aspetti, risucchiati dalle esigenze del lavoro.
Per aver messo la qualità della propria vita privata al secondo posto, dopo il lavoro.
Se per sua moglie questo va bene... non capisco perchè trovarsi dopo un mese a piangere con lui.
Se invece sta soffrendo per questa situazione, allora deve rivedere un attimo le sue priorità.

Quindi si richiama appena è possibile rispondere.
Quando non c'è altra scelta si è schiavi


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bravo, sappiamo che non sei stitico, ottimo contributo per il forum.
> 
> Da cosa deduci che sia o possa essere un messaggio mafioso?
> 
> Comunque era una metafora, ma far capire a "te" che se Alex grida mettendo il maiuscolo, e gli parte l'embolo scrivendo male, viene etichettato da te. Da te che nello scrivere ad Harley e nello scrivere ad altri, diventi peggiore di chi stai tanto scrivendo, cioè Alex. Ma tu ripeto non ti fai partire l'embolo, non sbagli le virgole ( forse 2! :mrgreen::mrgreen: ) Non usi il maiuscolo per gridare. e comunque dai un bel contributo al forum. Spero stavolta di essere stato chiaro. *Ma  tutto quello che adesso stiamo a scrivere a cosa serve? A nulla*, assolutamente a nulla, non per nulla:mrgreen: sto a discutere, con chi?


Credo anch'io.

Comunque ci tengo a dire che gli insulti ad Alex mi dispiacciono, ma almeno lui sta qui, legge, sa e può difendersi anche in modo pesante.

Quello che trovo davvero meschino e che sì, mi dispiace molto, è leggere certe cose del mio ex marito. Che è una persona sensibile, intelligente come pochi uomini che ho incontrato nella mia vita... una persona che ha fatto degli errori, come molti qui, e che è stato tirato in mezzo senza alcun motivo, solo per farmi male.
Questo mi dispiace e mi sento in colpa, perché mi rendo conto che l'ho esposto troppo in passato e non va bene per niente.
Purtroppo io do per scontato che la gente non sia così, ma alla fine devo sempre ricredermi.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Credo anch'io.
> 
> Comunque ci tengo a dire che gli insulti ad Alex mi dispiacciono, ma almeno lui sta qui, legge, sa e può difendersi anche in modo pesante.
> 
> ...


Se hai notato, adesso io non apro nessun 3D, nè darò alcun contributo che possa aprire delle polemiche costruttive, perchè mi sono accorto di quello che tu hai appena scritto, "ci si espone,  dopo alcuni senza motivo e senza null'altro, spiattellano addosso parolacce e quant'altro è atto a ferirti, perlomeno ci provano". 



Comunque, mi merito almeno un bacio! perchè prima ho cancellato un post ALTAMENTE CALDO! che avrebbe alimentato chissà che.. e non sarei stato preso di mira soltanto io. son riuscito a contenermi e non inviarlo. Sai perchè? :mrgreen: perchè ora conosco. Ora so.

PS. minchia no! niente baci, giorni fa ho ricevuto un rosso per questa tua faccina (  :inlove: ) paura....


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai notato anche tu? :mrgreen:




A me piace


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei sotto la doccia e hai il telefono in cucina rispondi? Se sei a teatro rispondi? se stai facendo una coloscopia rispondi? se sei in cantina rispondi? se stai parlando con un chirurgo appena uscito dalla sala operatoria in cui hanno operato qualcuno a cui tieni, rispondi?
> Io ho risposto al telefono per motivi di lavoro anche alle due di notte, sabato, domenica, l'ultimo dell'anno, mentre faccio la spesa, quando sono in ferie ecc...
> Ma ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui NON SI PUO' RISPONDERE.
> E questi momenti ci sono per tutti.
> ...



Sto ridendo,  qua mi fermo. Fantastica come sempre.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fosse vero.




E' vero. Siamo alle solite?

Sei davvero ottuso. Oppure troppo insicuro per ammettere di aver sbagliato.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A me piace


Il fatto che ti piaccia non giustifica la carognata che ha fatto, solo perché gli è stata mossa una critica, in forma ironica, tra l'altro.

Ma lasciamo perdere.

Questo forum sta diventando un sistema di alleanze dove si è persa totalmente ogni obiettività. Si discute non più sulle idee, ormai, e questo è un vero peccato, secondo me.
Per fortuna ci sono tante che meritano attenzione e con cui si può avere un dialogo sincero.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei sotto la doccia e hai il telefono in cucina rispondi? Se sei a teatro rispondi? se stai facendo una coloscopia rispondi? se sei in cantina rispondi? se stai parlando con un chirurgo appena uscito dalla sala operatoria in cui hanno operato qualcuno a cui tieni, rispondi?
> Io ho risposto al telefono per motivi di lavoro anche alle due di notte, sabato, domenica, l'ultimo dell'anno, mentre faccio la spesa, quando sono in ferie ecc...
> Ma ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui NON SI PUO' RISPONDERE.
> E questi momenti ci sono per tutti.
> ...


Sbri. Ci provo per l'ultima volta a spiegare il mio putno di vista perchè credo davvero di non esserci riuscita.
Stabilito che le chiamate di lavoro le intendo giustificate solo per urgenze, se ricevo una chiamata rispondo perchè so che non mi chiamano per cagate
Per la moglie è la stessa cosa? Si no non lo sappiamo
Per seguire i tuoi esempi:
quanto stai sotto la doccia? 10 minuti. Finisco e in accappatoio rispondo
quanto stai in cantina? se nessuno è in casa il cell lo porto con me (mi possono chiamare i miei figli, i miei genitori, ecc ecc)
Se c'è qualcuno mi avverte e salgo e richiamo
L'esempio del chirurgo mi sembra molto lontano (a mio parere) al contesto di cui stiamo parlando, ma peccherò io di sensibilità di sicuro
E comunque quanto dura un colloquio?
Quanto tempo avevano i due protagonisti per parlare? Tutta una giornata? Ecco se interrompo *per un urgenza*non credo di fare un grosso danno oppure non lo vivrei come tale
Poi ognuno di noi ha sicuramente una sensibilità diversa.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se hai notato, adesso io non apro nessun 3D, nè darò alcun contributo che possa aprire delle polemiche costruttive, perchè mi sono accorto di quello che tu hai appena scritto, "ci si espone,  dopo alcuni senza motivo e senza null'altro, spiattellano addosso parolacce e quant'altro è atto a ferirti, perlomeno ci provano".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ultimo, tu sei un puro.

Sei uno di quelli, insieme a tanti altri (compresi i nuovi utenti) per cui resto qui.

Io da un po' ricevo una media di 2 rossi al giorno, probabilmente finirò bannata come il mio consorte 

Ti dirò che questa cosa spero succeda, così qualcuno si accorgerà che dietro tante belle parole c'è un'idiozia di fondo che serpeggia.

Mi spiace per i tuoi rossi... essermi amico non è consigliabile in questo momento storico del forum... sono una donna pericolosa 

Mi sento molto affascinante per questo, devo dirlo 

Vabbè, scherzi a parte... non inquiniamo oltre il thread di Berlino... mi sa che chi ha dei veri problemi è lui in questo momento.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> View attachment 7414
> 
> E' vero. Siamo alle solite?
> 
> Sei davvero ottuso. Oppure troppo insicuro per ammettere di aver sbagliato.


Sbagliato? A me di rossi ne hai dati eccome. Ovviamente con l'altro pseudonimo che avevi prima. Com'è, funziona che uno cambia nick e cambia pure personalità? Cioè sì: in effetti a qualcuno capita.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei sotto la doccia e hai il telefono in cucina rispondi? Se sei a teatro rispondi? se stai facendo una coloscopia rispondi? se sei in cantina rispondi? se stai parlando con un chirurgo appena uscito dalla sala operatoria in cui hanno operato qualcuno a cui tieni, rispondi?
> Io ho risposto al telefono per motivi di lavoro anche alle due di notte, sabato, domenica, l'ultimo dell'anno, mentre faccio la spesa, quando sono in ferie ecc...
> Ma ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui NON SI PUO' RISPONDERE.
> E questi momenti ci sono per tutti.
> ...


Non posso approvarti, ma quoto tutto. Le ultime due righe sono una sintesi perfetta.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Detto questo, quando parli del mio ex marito sciacquati la bocca: qui non ha mai scritto, tu non lo conosci e peccato, perché avresti molto da imparare da uno come lui. Ogni giorno paga le sue colpe più di molti altri e il suo percorso merita rispetto.
> 
> Quando parli del mio uomo, sciacquati la bocca allo stesso modo.
> 
> E già che ci sei, sciacquatela anche quando parli di Ultimo & C.


Certo che me la sono sciacquata. Dopo aver parlato di loro, viste le tristemente note frequentazioni, mi sono sottoposto ad abluzioni a base di idrossido di sodio.



Harley Q. ha detto:


> Comunque ci tengo a dire che gli insulti ad Alex mi dispiacciono, ma almeno lui sta qui, legge, sa e può difendersi anche in modo pesante.
> 
> Quello che trovo davvero meschino e che sì, mi dispiace molto, è leggere certe cose del mio ex marito. Che è una persona sensibile, intelligente come pochi uomini che ho incontrato nella mia vita... una persona che ha fatto degli errori, come molti qui, e che è stato tirato in mezzo senza alcun motivo, solo per farmi male.
> Questo mi dispiace e mi sento in colpa, perché mi rendo conto che l'ho esposto troppo in passato e non va bene per niente.
> Purtroppo io do per scontato che la gente non sia così, ma alla fine devo sempre ricredermi.


Eh sì. Come da manuale, adesso è tempo di deporre la spada (tanto non andrà persa: c'è minus habens che la raccoglie...) e indossare velo bianco e abito azzurro.


Sancta Maria, ora pro nobis
Sancta Dei Genitrix, ora pro nobis
Sancta Virgo virginum, ora pro nobis
Mater Christi, ora pro nobis
Mater Ecclesiae, ora pro nobis
Mater divinae gratiae, ora pro nobis
Mater purissima, ora pro nobis
Mater castissima, ora pro nobis
Mater inviolata, ora pro nobis
Mater intemerata, ora pro nobis
Mater amabilis, ora pro nobis
Mater admirabilis, ora pro nobis
Mater boni Consilii, ora pro nobis
Mater Creatoris, ora pro nobis
Mater Salvatoris, ora pro nobis
Virgo prudentissima, ora pro nobis
Virgo veneranda, ora pro nobis
Virgo praedicanda, ora pro nobis
Virgo potens, ora pro nobis
Virgo clemens, ora pro nobis
Virgo fidelis, ora pro nobis
Speculum iustitiae, ora pro nobis
Sedes Sapientiae, ora pro nobis
Causa nostrae laetitiae, ora pro nobis
Vas spirituale, ora pro nobis
Vas honorabile, ora pro nobis
Vas insigne devotionis, ora pro nobis
Rosa mystica, ora pro nobis
Turris davidica, ora pro nobis
Turris eburnea, ora pro nobis
Domus aurea, ora pro nobis
Foederis arca, ora pro nobis
Ianua Coeli, ora pro nobis
Stella matutina, ora pro nobis
Salus infirmorum, ora pro nobis
Refugium peccatorum, ora pro nobis
Consolatrix afflictorum, ora pro nobis
Auxilium Christianorum, ora pro nobis
Regina Angelorum, ora pro nobis
Regina Patriarcharum, ora pro nobis
Regina Prophetarum, ora pro nobis
Regina Apostolorum, ora pro nobis
Regina Martyrum, ora pro nobis
Regina Confessorum, ora pro nobis
Regina Virginum, ora pro nobis
Regina Sanctorum omnium, ora pro nobis
Regina sine labe originali concepta, ora pro nobis
Regina in Coelum assumpta, ora pro nobis
Regina sacratissimi Rosarii, ora pro nobis
Regina familiae, ora pro nobis
Regina pacis, ora pro nobis.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Il fatto che ti piaccia non giustifica la carognata che ha fatto, solo perché gli è stata mossa una critica, in forma ironica, tra l'altro.
> 
> Ma lasciamo perdere.
> 
> ...



vabbè ma non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo... 

comunque a me sembra che ultimamente si prenda d'aceto un po troppo facilmente, e parlo in generale.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbagliato? A me di rossi ne hai dati eccome. Ovviamente con l'altro pseudonimo che avevi prima. Com'è, funziona che uno cambia nick e cambia pure personalità? Cioè sì: in effetti a qualcuno capita.


Certo, questo l'ho detto recentemente in altro thread. Come Sole qualche rosso l'ho dato (pochi, in realtà). E mi sono sentita ridicola subito dopo.
Per questo da quando sono rientrata non ho più dato nemmeno quei pochi. Perché se lo facessi finirei in un meccanismo che aborro.

E per rispondere alla tua domanda: non è cambiare personalità. Ma cambiare idea su certe cose. Capita sai? Si cambia idea sull'amore, sul sesso, sull'amicizia, sulle persone, sul tradimento. Pure sui rossi, pensa un po'.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Certo, questo l'ho detto recentemente in altro thread. Come Sole qualche rosso l'ho dato (pochi, in realtà). E mi sono sentita ridicola subito dopo.
> Per questo da quando sono rientrata non ho più dato nemmeno quei pochi. Perché se lo facessi finirei in un meccanismo che aborro.
> 
> E per rispondere alla tua domanda: non è cambiare personalità. Ma cambiare idea su certe cose. Capita sai? Si cambia idea sull'amore, sul sesso, sull'amicizia, sulle persone, sul tradimento. Pure sui rossi, pensa un po'.


Ma tu dovevi sentirti ridicola non tanto per i rossi, ma per tutte le pantomime da svantaggiate tiri fuori quando non reggi la pressione e sbotti la bile che non riesci più a trettenere. Non tanto per i rossi. Non sono i rossi, sei TU che sei per lo più ridicola. Pure con ste cazzate da poverella che non da più i rossi quando il problema è quella capoccia da svitata che hai la sfortuna di avere posata sul collo. Altro che cambiato idea. Lasciando pure perdere coso lì che t'accompagna, che vabbè, che ne parliamo a fare.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu dovevi sentirti ridicola non tanto per i rossi, ma per tutte le pantomime da svantaggiate tiri fuori quando non reggi la pressione e sbotti la bile che non riesci più a trettenere. Non tanto per i rossi. Non sono i rossi, sei TU che sei per lo più ridicola. Pure con ste cazzate da poverella che non da più i rossi quando il problema è quella capoccia da svitata che hai la sfortuna di avere posata sul collo. Altro che cambiato idea. Lasciando pure perdere coso lì che t'accompagna, che vabbè, che ne parliamo a fare.


però l'evidenza è che sole è intervenuta parlando del tred nello specifico ..che poi debba anche rispondere ad offese fatte a chi non c'entra non è correttissimo.
tu hai da dire qualcosa su berlino? (che non sia che preferisci londra)


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'evidenza è che sole è intervenuta parlando del *tred* nello specifico ..che poi debba anche rispondere ad offese fatte a chi non c'entra non è correttissimo.
> tu hai da dire qualcosa su berlino? (che non sia che preferisci londra)


Thread. L'evidenza è che Sole è tutto tranne che onesta. E vieppiù paracula. Questa è l'evidenza. Poi sulle offese a chi/come/perchè non me ne frega un benemerito, nello specifico. 
A Berlino ho chiesto se la moglie è crucca. Attendo numi in merito.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' tutta qui la questione secondo me
> L'ha detto lui
> E nel momento in cui è credo che qualunque cosa lo avrebbe fatto incazzare.
> Se non sei sicuro del fatto che lei sia li per te, ogni piccola intromissione ti fa sentire scavalcato.
> ...


:up:
Se l'ipotesi giusta è la mia, ovvero oltre l'impegno  di lavoro improrogabile (si può pure fingere di non aver sentito...) c'era soprattutto il bisogno di prender fiato, dopo sarà tornata a parlare con maggiore lucidità.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se sei sotto la doccia e hai il telefono in cucina rispondi? Se sei a teatro rispondi? se stai facendo una coloscopia rispondi? se sei in cantina rispondi? se stai parlando con un chirurgo appena uscito dalla sala operatoria in cui hanno operato qualcuno a cui tieni, rispondi?
> Io ho risposto al telefono per motivi di lavoro anche alle due di notte, sabato, domenica, l'ultimo dell'anno, mentre faccio la spesa, quando sono in ferie ecc...
> Ma ci sono dei momenti nella vita in cui NON SI PUO' RISPONDERE.
> E questi momenti ci sono per tutti.
> ...



Ma lasciali piangere no!
Cioè io penso che siano stati felici di ritrovarsi e comunque sia 
di sentire la mancanza uno dell'altro ...
la  cosa balorda è che forse lei :
pensava che lui avesse accettato il suo attaccamento 
al lavoro 
e lui:
pensava che lei fosse disposta a rinunciare ad alcune cose per la loro felicità
ma non è stato cosi ...



OT: passato buone vacanze joey di leggo in forma più che mai...


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Thread. L'evidenza è che Sole è tutto tranne che onesta. E vieppiù paracula. Questa è l'evidenza. Poi sulle offese a chi/come/perchè non me ne frega un benemerito, nello specifico.
> A Berlino ho chiesto se la moglie è crucca. Attendo numi in merito.


Sono anche mezza squilibrata e borderline e falsa come una moneta da 3 euro. Anche handicappata. Ho dimenticato qualcosa? Mi pare di no, ci sono tutte.
E per oggi abbiamo concluso direi.
Buona giornata.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> Se l'ipotesi giusta è la mia, ovvero oltre l'impegno  di lavoro improrogabile (si può pure fingere di non aver sentito...) c'era soprattutto il bisogno di prender fiato, *dopo sarà tornata a parlare con maggiore lucidità*.


A giudicare dal livello di frustrazione espresso da Berlino, non mi pare proprio.

O, almeno, con il suo atteggiamento non ha favorito un dialogo lucido. Ammesso che Berlino in quel momento avesse bisogno di lucidità. A me pare che avesse solo bisogno di sentire la moglie vicina.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> A me piace


:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:
robe proprio da voltastomaco


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A giudicare dal livello di frustrazione espresso da Berlino, non mi pare proprio.
> 
> O, almeno, con il suo atteggiamento non ha favorito un dialogo lucido. Ammesso che Berlino in quel momento avesse bisogno di lucidità. A me pare che avesse solo bisogno di sentire la moglie vicina.


a me pare un po' lagnosetto .poteva prendere la moglie e baciarla mentre lei era al telefono


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Thread. L'evidenza è che Sole è tutto tranne che onesta. E vieppiù paracula. Questa è l'evidenza. Poi sulle offese a chi/come/perchè non me ne frega un benemerito, nello specifico.
> A Berlino ho chiesto se la moglie è crucca. Attendo numi in merito.


Bernardo Provenzano che parla di onestà. Buffo e vieppiù ridicolo


----------



## Brunetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> A giudicare dal livello di frustrazione espresso da Berlino, non mi pare proprio.
> 
> O, almeno, con il suo atteggiamento non ha favorito un dialogo lucido. Ammesso che Berlino in quel momento avesse bisogno di lucidità. A me pare che avesse solo bisogno di sentire la moglie vicina.


Se tornasse a risponderci sarebbe interessante e potremmo saperlo.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare un po' lagnosetto .poteva prendere la moglie e baciarla mentre lei era al telefono


L'ho pensato anch'io


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma lasciali piangere no!
> Cioè io penso che siano stati felici di ritrovarsi e comunque sia
> di sentire la mancanza uno dell'altro ...
> *la cosa balorda è che forse lei :
> ...


sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Tendiamo sempre a sminuire i bisogni degli altri rispetto ai nostri.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

so che siete tutti estremamente contrari alla violenza ma rispetto ad un uomo che aspetta che stia al telefono per 15 minuti con l'anima denudata e il mugugno sulle labbra sbuffanti 
preferisco uno che arriva, mi strappa la cornetta e le mutande 
oddio ...ho sbagliato pastiglia


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:
> *Se l'ipotesi giusta è la mia, *ovvero oltre l'impegno  di lavoro improrogabile (si può pure fingere di non aver sentito...) c'era soprattutto il bisogno di prender fiato, dopo sarà tornata a parlare con maggiore lucidità.



Secondo me è la mia 

Su signori e signore venghino raccolgo altre ipotesi e poi lanciamio un sondaggio:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo con te. Tendiamo sempre a sminuire i bisogni degli altri rispetto ai nostri.


Quello è uno dei motivi per cui spendo sempre poco tempo a pensare 

Pensare fa male e molte volte ti corrode il cervello


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> tsk tsk!
> ...prego


Muoroooooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

(verde)


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me pare un po' lagnosetto .poteva prendere la moglie e baciarla mentre lei era al telefono


Sapevo che sotto quella scorza altera si nasconde una donna passionale


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Muoroooooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (verde)


minchia ma è vecchio come il cucco 'sto diagramma di flusso.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> so che siete tutti estremamente contrari alla violenza ma rispetto ad un uomo che aspetta che stia al telefono per 15 minuti con l'anima denudata e il mugugno sulle labbra sbuffanti
> preferisco uno che arriva, mi strappa la cornetta e le mutande
> oddio ...ho sbagliato pastiglia


Ops...ho letto ora la cosa delle mutande. E poi dicevi che io ho l'erotismo friccicarello (o come cavolo si dice) 
Alla faccia!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> però l'evidenza è che sole è intervenuta parlando del tred nello specifico ..che poi debba anche rispondere ad offese fatte a chi non c'entra non è correttissimo.
> tu hai da dire qualcosa su berlino? (che non sia che preferisci londra)


Senti minerva, ecco una bella occasione in cui non dimostri per nulla obiettività. Mi riservai di risponderti alla prima occasione, e si è presentata.
Stai facendo un grosso torto alla tua intelligenza con questo post in cui difendi una che si indigna se parlano male di suo marito e lascia che i figli degli altri bvengano bellamente insultati dal suo Uomo senza alzare un  dito. Salvo poi continuare a postare pagine dei manuali di psicologia per farsi vedere. Veramente uno schifo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Thread. L'evidenza è che Sole è tutto tranne che onesta. E vieppiù paracula. Questa è l'evidenza. Poi sulle offese a chi/come/perchè non me ne frega un benemerito, nello specifico.
> A Berlino ho chiesto se la moglie è crucca. Attendo numi in merito.


Da quotare e incorniciare. Tutto fuorché onesta.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senti minerva, ecco una bella occasione in cui non dimostri per nulla obiettività. Mi riservai di risponderti alla prima occasione, e si è presentata.
> Stai facendo un grosso torto alla tua intelligenza con questo post in cui difendi una che si indigna se parlano male di suo marito e lascia che i figli degli altri bvengano bellamente insultati dal suo Uomo senza alzare un  dito. Salvo poi continuare a postare pagine dei manuali di psicologia per farsi vedere. Veramente uno schifo.


zoccolona, da schifo sei tu che porti quella dement di tua figlia a casa del tuo amante e scrivi pure che prima di lei vieni tu. se c'è una che fa schifo come madre e come donna sei proprio tu. grande troia di merda.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> zoccolona, da schifo sei tu che porti quella dement di tua figlia a casa del tuo amante e scrivi pure che prima di lei vieni tu. se c'è una che fa schifo come madre e come donna sei proprio tu. grande troia di merda.


Ecco la merda. Sei in ritardo, ritardato.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Da quotare e incorniciare. Tutto fuorché onesta.


te lo sei ficcato in gola il cazzino che ti ha proposto via mp il vecchio e caro buon Joey eh? ma d'altronde da una troietta da 2 soldi che ti puoi aspettare?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senti minerva, ecco una bella occasione in cui non dimostri per nulla obiettività. Mi riservai di risponderti alla prima occasione, e si è presentata.
> Stai facendo un grosso torto alla tua intelligenza con questo post in cui difendi una che si indigna se parlano male di suo marito e lascia che i figli degli altri bvengano bellamente insultati dal suo Uomo senza alzare un  dito. Salvo poi continuare a postare pagine dei manuali di psicologia per farsi vedere. Veramente uno schifo.


che non sia perfetta è un fatto.
però non ho particolare conoscenza di sole come di tutti gli altri , quindi nessuna ragione per parteggiare...ora non so bene a cosa tu ti riferisca ma nel caso di alex direi che ti sbagli perché parecchie volte sono intervenuta.
magari non tutte quelle opportune dirai...ma a volte ne ho voglia , altre no.
poi non leggo tutto , sono distratta ragion per cui mai farei da moderatrice imparziale.non ne ho la stoffa


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco la merda. Sei in ritardo, ritardato.


a proposito di ritardi e ritardati, sto ancora aspettando a casa quel vigliacco coglione del tuo amante. ancora non si vede. ahahahahahhahhh


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> minchia ma è vecchio come il cucco 'sto diagramma di flusso.


Eh, pazienza. A differenza degli insulti che stanno volando, anch'essi frusti e gratuiti come non mai, almeno fa ridere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che non sia perfetta è un fatto.
> però non ho particolare conoscenza di sole come di tutti gli altri , quindi nessuna ragione per parteggiare...ora non so bene a cosa tu ti riferisca ma nel caso di alex direi che ti sbagli perché parecchie volte sono intervenuta.
> magari non tutte quelle opportune dirai...ma a volte ne ho voglia , altre no.
> poi non leggo tutto , sono distratta ragion per cui mai farei da moderatrice imparziale.non ne ho la stoffa


Non parlavo di Alex.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

e pure con sole mi pare che ci siamo beccate parecchio,...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> te lo sei ficcato in gola il cazzino che ti ha proposto via mp il vecchio e caro buon Joey eh? ma d'altronde da una troietta da 2 soldi che ti puoi aspettare?


Guarda che io sono abituata alle travi: e la tua che apprezza le pagliuzze, se non ricordo male.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eh, pazienza. A differenza degli insulti che stanno volando, anch'essi frusti e gratuiti come non mai, almeno fa ridere.


gratuiti eh, dici gratutiti?sai leggere o no? devi avere la lettura mirata per dira una cosa del genere
minchia...lasciamo perdere và...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non parlavo di Alex.


si che parlavi di alex. hai scritto il suo uomo riferendoti a sole/harley. Alex  il suo uomo. ergo parlavi di alex. fai tanto la figa ma sei solo una poveretta demente. almeno evita di fare figuracce. davanti all'evidenza perlomeno, troietta


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che io sono abituata alle travi: e la tua che apprezza le pagliuzze, se non ricordo male.


ma certo altrimenti nell'antro di polifemo che ci fa una pagliuzza? non ritrova la strada vista l'eco e l'affollamento che c'è, patetica puttanella


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> a proposito di ritardi e ritardati, sto ancora aspettando a casa quel vigliacco coglione del tuo amante. ancora non si vede. ahahahahahhahhh


alla fine chi riesce ad mettere più in imbarazzo sole sei tu.
ok, come non detto


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:
> robe proprio da voltastomaco


ne prendo atto


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ma alla fin fine ... dove si vuole arrivare? 
che esito ha questo scenario? 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e pure con sole mi pare che ci siamo beccate parecchio,...


Probabilmente non vuoi cogliere certi meccanismi che ti indico, e fai bene.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine chi riesce ad mettere più in imbarazzo sole sei tu.
> ok, come non detto


ma lascia stare và


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ne prendo atto


prendi un po' quello che vuoi. non sei meglio di questi qui che insultano Sole ogni due per tre, Salvo uscirtene fuori a difendere chi lo fa e magri pure scrivendo come hai già fatto che l'hai difesa. vergognati và. prendi atto che ti sei comportata proprio in una maniera schifosa. di questo devi prenderne atto.


----------



## Leda (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> gratuiti eh, dici gratutiti?sai leggere o no? devi avere la lettura mirata per dira una cosa del genere
> minchia...lasciamo perdere và...


Leggo tutto, e capisco anche quello che leggo. Resta che odio i flame e che non voglio farmi tirare dentro in nessuna fazione, com'è sempre stato. 




sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma alla fin fine ... dove si vuole arrivare?
> che esito ha questo scenario?
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda, ha come scenario che mi passa la voglia di leggere questo thread.


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

killbill ha detto:


> Poi ci chiediamo dove cazzo sta andando a finire il mondo, quando una telefonata di lavoro conta più dei sentimenti di un uomo disperato con cui si é condiviso gran parte della vita... Che mondo di merda veramente. Che cazzo, a momenti mi sono messa a piangere io nel leggere le parole di questo uomo. Che tristezza.


se una telefonata di lavoro,quindi una cui NON puoi non rispondere, crea tutto questo psicodramma vuol dire che la crisi del rapporto è molto più profonda del previsto.

mi spiace per Berlino,se è arrivato a questo punto,ovvero al punto da non riuscire a sopportare l'attività quotidiana della moglie,direi che il matrimonio è bello che finito.

e non è lei che è negligente.  lei semmai è fin troppo presente a se stessa ed agganciata alla realtà


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono anche mezza squilibrata e borderline e falsa come una moneta da 3 euro. Anche handicappata. Ho dimenticato qualcosa? Mi pare di no, ci sono tutte.
> E per oggi abbiamo concluso direi.
> Buona giornata.


Non fare la vittima, dai. Che non è proprio il caso. Non con me, per lo meno.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo tutto, e capisco anche quello che leggo. Resta che odio i flame e che non voglio farmi tirare dentro in nessuna fazione, com'è sempre stato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non vuoi essere tirata dentro ma i giudizi li dai eh? se non vuoi ti fai i cazzi tuoi del tutto. non credi?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non fare la vittima, dai. Che non è proprio il caso. Non con me, per lo meno.


ma non con me cosa, ritardato? spiega su, dai...ma perché non avete mai il fegato di dire le cose chiare prcise. c'è quela gran puttana di chiara matraini che fa da mesi come te in questo momento. sole non è onesta, sole è falsa, sole si deve vergognare. TIRATE FUORI LE PAROLE. PARLATE, GRANDISSIMI VIGLIACCHI TESTA DI CAZZO. Spiegate il come dove quando e perché. ma d'altronde siete fatti tutti con lo stampino. mentitori, falsi e subdoli. mai le cose chiare e limpide. mezze parole, mezze accuse, codardi che non siete altro.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> se una telefonata di lavoro,quindi una cui NON puoi non rispondere, crea tutto questo psicodramma vuol dire che la crisi del rapporto è molto più profonda del previsto.
> 
> mi spiace per Berlino,se è arrivato a questo punto,ovvero al punto da non riuscire a sopportare l'attività quotidiana della moglie,direi che il matrimonio è bello che finito.
> 
> e non è lei che è negligente.  lei semmai è fin troppo presente a se stessa ed agganciata alla realtà


Ecco riassunto quello che intendevo. Io ci ho mesdo 10 post e più, tu uno


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Muoroooooooo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> (verde)



potresti cortesemente scrivere per Spider la versione Problemi d'Ammmore?
tu che sei brava:mrgreen:
per la solita connessione sua, dalle 2 alle 3 di notte!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma non con me cosa, ritardato? spiega su, dai...ma perché non avete mai il fegato di dire le cose chiare prcise. c'è quela gran puttana di chiara matraini che fa da mesi come te in questo momento. sole non è onesta, sole è falsa, sole si deve vergognare. TIRATE FUORI LE PAROLE. PARLATE, GRANDISSIMI VIGLIACCHI TESTA DI CAZZO. Spiegate il come dove quando e perché. ma d'altronde siete fatti tutti con lo stampino. mentitori, falsi e subdoli. mai le cose chiare e limpide. mezze parole, mezze accuse, codardi che non siete altro.


Mah, per quanto mi riguarda, a me ha raccontato proprio una fesseria spacciandola per vera. A me. Poi è facile constatare che molte delle cose che scrive riferita a sè stessa ed al suo comportamento con me/altri che le stanno sul cazzo perchè non l'apprezzano nella misura che lei vorrebbe sono o palesi scemenze, o mezze verità rimaneggiate con cura. Tipo i rossi e quant'è bello cambiare idea. Per dire.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, per quanto mi riguarda, a me ha raccontato proprio una fesseria spacciandola per vera. A me. Poi è facile constatare che molte delle cose che scrive riferita a sè stessa ed al suo comportamento con me/altri che le stanno sul cazzo perchè non l'apprezzano nella misura che lei vorrebbe sono o palesi scemenze, o mezze verità rimaneggiate con cura. Tipo i rossi e quant'è bello cambiare idea. Per dire.


lo hai rifatto. hai scritto 4 righe senza dire nulla.
di' quale è la mezza verità. scrivila chiara e comprensibile. qui e in perfetto italiano. ora, luogo e parole precise. dopodichè, ma proprio al limite eh, se ne potrebbe discutere. il fumo, tu come altri, te lo puoi schiaffare bellamente dove penso puoi capirlo da solo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco riassunto quello che intendevo. Io ci ho mesdo 10 post e più, tu uno


Ecco due post degni di esser letti( il tuo e di perpli )  però dissento con entrambi almeno parzialmente credo che la moglie di Berlino abbia almeno una parte della colpa  se sai che a  tuo marito gli rompe sta cosa almeno in quella circostanza eviti  mandi un sms a chi ti chiama e scrivi sono in un momento difficile stop :smile:richiamo appena posso :smile:sempre che la moglie di BErlino non sia una pediatra per  esempio in quel caso Berlino se deve rassegnare :smile:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> lo hai rifatto. hai scritto 4 righe senza dire nulla.
> di' quale è la mezza verità. scrivila chiara e comprensibile. qui e in perfetto italiano. ora, luogo e parole precise. dopodichè, ma proprio al limite eh, se ne potrebbe discutere. il fumo, tu come altri, te lo puoi schiaffare bellamente dove penso puoi capirlo da solo.


hai
rotto
il 
cazzo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> lo hai rifatto. hai scritto 4 righe senza dire nulla.
> di' quale è la mezza verità. scrivila chiara e comprensibile. qui e in perfetto italiano. ora, luogo e parole precise. dopodichè, ma proprio al limite eh, se ne potrebbe discutere. il fumo, tu come altri, te lo puoi schiaffare bellamente dove penso puoi capirlo da solo.


No no, quale mezza verità: a me ha raccontato proprio una cosa per un'altra. L'ha anche ammesso, poi. Chiedilo a lei, se vuoi. Poi: mezza verità vuol dire scrivere qualcosa che non è realmente una bugia ma una rilettura della realtà a vantaggio di chi la scrive. Questo, per la cronaca, implica la rilettura di fatti e persone a posteriori. La cosidetta "dietrologia", non so se hai presente. Anche con te. Io dico che sei un vaccaro di merda stupido come una scatoletta di tonno, lei dice che sei buono e sensibile e che ogni volta che parli o scrivi escono violette. Non so, vedi tu se è obiettiva. Ah, dici tu, ma io non ti conosco, lei sì. Io penso che vi trovate d'accordo nel rosicaggio violento che consuma il fegato. Sicuramente. Penso anche che la tua "bontà" in realtà sia solo un aspetto di una stupidità di fondo che, ovviamente, è sempre presente in quello che fai. Anche qui e adesso. Altrimenti, non staresti qui (adesso). Non è difficile.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> *Leggo tutto,* e capisco anche quello che leggo. Resta che odio i flame e che non voglio farmi tirare dentro in nessuna fazione, com'è sempre stato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



azz!:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco due post degni di esser letti( il tuo e di perpli )  però dissento con entrambi almeno parzialmente credo che la moglie di Berlino abbia almeno una parte della colpa  se sai che a  tuo marito gli rompe sta cosa almeno in quella circostanza eviti  mandi un sms a chi ti chiama e scrivi sono in un momento difficile stop :smile:richiamo appena posso :smile:sempre che la moglie di BErlino non sia una pediatra per  esempio in quel caso Berlino se deve rassegnare :smile:


Pensi che se avesse mandato il messaggio lui non avrebbe avuto nulla da dire?
Io ho i miei dubbi...


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco due post degni di esser letti( il tuo e di perpli )  però dissento con entrambi almeno parzialmente credo che la moglie di Berlino abbia almeno una parte della colpa  se sai che a  tuo marito gli rompe sta cosa almeno in quella circostanza eviti  mandi un sms a chi ti chiama e scrivi sono in un momento difficile stop :smile:richiamo appena posso :smile:sempre che la moglie di BErlino non sia una pediatra per  esempio in quel caso Berlino se deve rassegnare :smile:


anche se non fosse così,resta il fatto che era una telefonata di lavoro.    sai anche tu che a chi ti stipendia non può e non deve fregare nulla della tua vita privata,nel bene e nel male.

io immagino però che la moglie abbia avvisato chi di dovere che aveva un impegno.    un messaggio del tipo "chiamate solo se veramente è questione di vita o di morte"


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> hai
> rotto
> il
> cazzo


lo so. anche tu non scherzi però


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che se avesse mandato il messaggio lui non avrebbe avuto nulla da dire?
> Io ho i miei dubbi...


Be' se la metti così posso darti ragione ma lui parlava di telefonata,sarà  che a me ha fatto specie che lei lo facesse anche quando stavano facendo l'amore  per me una cosa incomprensibile... :smile::singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> hai
> rotto
> il
> cazzo


Però....una volta non eri così,forse così sei più aggressiva,mi piace essere preso a parolacce!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche se non fosse così,resta il fatto che era una telefonata di lavoro.    sai anche tu che a chi ti stipendia non può e non deve fregare nulla della tua vita privata,nel bene e nel male.
> 
> io immagino però che la moglie abbia avvisato chi di dovere che aveva un impegno.    un messaggio del tipo "chiamate solo se veramente è questione di vita o di morte"


Ok :carneval: voglio la testimonianza della moglie di Berlino, il Giudice lo fai te? :smile::carneval:


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Pensi che se avesse mandato il messaggio lui non avrebbe avuto nulla da dire?
> Io ho i miei dubbi...


anche io.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però....una volta non eri così,forse così sei più aggressiva,mi piace essere preso a parolacce!



una volta i ricchi stavano bene e i poveri stavano male...
ora invece i ricchi non stanno male e i poveri non stanno bene:singleeye:


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok :carneval: voglio la testimonianza della moglie di Berlino, il Giudice lo fai te? :smile::carneval:


ok


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> anche io.


Ok tocca chiamare a testimoniare entrambi :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> una volta i ricchi stavano bene e i poveri stavano male...
> ora invece i ricchi non stanno male e i poveri non stanno bene:singleeye:


Mi prendi a parolacce?ti prego.....


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> una volta i ricchi stavano bene e i poveri stavano male...
> ora invece i ricchi non stanno male e i poveri non stanno bene:singleeye:


:singleeye::singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, quale mezza verità: a me ha raccontato proprio una cosa per un'altra. L'ha anche ammesso, poi. Chiedilo a lei, se vuoi. Poi: mezza verità vuol dire scrivere qualcosa che non è realmente una bugia ma una rilettura della realtà a vantaggio di chi la scrive. Questo, per la cronaca, implica la rilettura di fatti e persone a posteriori. La cosidetta "dietrologia", non so se hai presente. Anche con te. Io dico che sei un vaccaro di merda stupido come una scatoletta di tonno, lei dice che sei buono e sensibile e che ogni volta che parli o scrivi escono violette. Non so, vedi tu se è obiettiva. Ah, dici tu, ma io non ti conosco, lei sì. Io penso che vi trovate d'accordo nel rosicaggio violento che consuma il fegato. Sicuramente. Penso anche che la tua "bontà" in realtà sia solo un aspetto di una stupidità di fondo che, ovviamente, è sempre presente in quello che fai. Anche qui e adesso. Altrimenti, non staresti qui (adesso). Non è difficile.


ahahahahahhahahahaha tu pensi che io sia stupido. ripeto. quello che hai scritto non significa nulla. scrivi la cosa che ha ritrattato e ne parliamo. altrimenti ribadisco che il fumo te lo puoi ficcare in culo. io sarò scurrile ma tu sei proprio un ometto vigliacco e codardo.
paura di qualcuno eh? ti capisco. ma quando si ha paura di qualcuno si dovrebbe avere l'intelligenza (che tu evidentemente non hai) di non fare figure di merda scrivendo cose fumose volendole spacciare per verità. e a proposito di stupidità, stupido è credere di beccare figa raccontando alle donne di quanto si è grandi scopatori. stupido e ridicolo. ma tant'è


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi prendi a parolacce?ti prego.....



in effetti è da un po' che non hai personal trolls!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*No*



free ha detto:


> in effetti è da un po' che non hai personal trolls!


Parcheggiati tutti,mi piace essere preso a parolacce da una donna.......dai che puoi farcela.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però....una volta non eri così,forse così sei più aggressiva,mi piace essere preso a parolacce!


vedi di mollare free che sta prendendo a parolacce me. prendi il numerino, fai la fila e aspetta il tuo turno


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok


Bene  :smile: io assumo la difesa di B.:smile:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Hannibal ha detto:


> vedi di mollare free che sta prendendo a parolacce me. prendi il numerino, fai la fila e aspetta il tuo turno


Vabbè ma tu ci sei abituato....!Adesso spetterebbe a me.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu ci sei abituato....!*Adesso spetterebbe a me*.


no:incazzato:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma tu ci sei abituato....!Adesso spetterebbe a me.


nun ce prova'!!!!
tu sei dietro la vecchietta col vestito a fiori e le ciabattine. Stai lì e aspetta!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ahahahahahhahahahaha tu pensi che io sia stupido. ripeto. quello che hai scritto non significa nulla. scrivi la cosa che ha ritrattato e ne parliamo. altrimenti ribadisco che il fumo te lo puoi ficcare in culo. io sarò scurrile ma tu sei proprio un ometto vigliacco e codardo.
> paura di qualcuno eh? ti capisco. ma quando si ha paura di qualcuno si dovrebbe avere l'intelligenza (che tu evidentemente non hai) di non fare figure di merda scrivendo cose fumose volendole spacciare per verità. e a proposito di stupidità, stupido è credere di beccare figa raccontando alle donne di quanto si è grandi scopatori. stupido e ridicolo. ma tant'è


Io non "racconto" cose. Se parliamo di sesso, parliamo di sesso. Se im capita di farlo in pubblico (com'è capitato qui) lo faccio, in provato idem. Non ho problemi a parlarne, ed in generale cerco di essere piuttosto sciutto su quello che dico in merito, non farcisco, non arricchisco. Scrivo cos'è per me, fine. Se lo chiami vantarsi, credo che tu abbia forse qualche problema di autostima in merito.
Poi: io non ho "paura" (?). Di che poi? Ne parlammo con tanto di pubblicazione (partita incautamente dalla tua signora) in merito. Lei mi mandò un pm di puro delirio nel quale, tra le altre cose, mi informava che in una conversazione avuta al mare con altre persone del forum, tra le quali Quintina e Chiara, quest'ultima mi avrebbe dipinto come uno smargiasso buffone, o qualcosa di simile. In reraltà poi fu smentita dalla stessa Chiara e poi anche da Quintina, salvo poi ammettere (Sole) che magari aveva frainteso o capito male. Cosa che si chiama, in gergo tecnico, "exit strategy". Anche se alla cazzo di cane, vabbè.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> no:incazzato:


Pure tu,ma una parolaccia,oscuro qui oscuro li....sempre ste cazzo di mutande saldate ar culo,che palle ste donne del forum...!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu,ma una parolaccia,oscuro qui oscuro li....sempre ste cazzo di mutande saldate ar culo,che palle ste donne del forum...!



:rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non "racconto" cose. Se parliamo di sesso, parliamo di sesso. Se im capita di farlo in pubblico (com'è capitato qui) lo faccio, in provato idem. Non ho problemi a parlarne, ed in generale cerco di essere piuttosto sciutto su quello che dico in merito, non farcisco, non arricchisco. Scrivo cos'è per me, fine. Se lo chiami vantarsi, credo che tu abbia forse qualche problema di autostima in merito.
> Poi: io non ho "paura" (?). Di che poi? Ne parlammo con tanto di pubblicazione (partita incautamente dalla tua signora) in merito. Lei mi mandò un pm di puro delirio nel quale, tra le altre cose, mi informava che in una conversazione avuta al mare con altre persone del forum, tra le quali Quintina e Chiara, quest'ultima mi avrebbe dipinto come uno smargiasso buffone, o qualcosa di simile. In reraltà poi fu smentita dalla stessa Chiara e poi anche da Quintina, salvo poi ammettere (Sole) che magari aveva frainteso o capito male. Cosa che si chiama, in gergo tecnico, "exit strategy". Anche se alla cazzo di cane, vabbè.



ma tu ti immergi in questi pettegolezzi?
come mai?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Azzo*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non "racconto" cose. Se parliamo di sesso, parliamo di sesso. Se im capita di farlo in pubblico (com'è capitato qui) lo faccio, in provato idem. Non ho problemi a parlarne, ed in generale cerco di essere piuttosto sciutto su quello che dico in merito, non farcisco, non arricchisco. Scrivo cos'è per me, fine. Se lo chiami vantarsi, credo che tu abbia forse qualche problema di autostima in merito.
> Poi: io non ho "paura" (?). Di che poi? Ne parlammo con tanto di pubblicazione (partita incautamente dalla tua signora) in merito. Lei mi mandò un pm di puro delirio nel quale, tra le altre cose, mi informava che in una conversazione avuta al mare con altre persone del forum, tra le quali Quintina e Chiara, quest'ultima mi avrebbe dipinto come uno smargiasso buffone, o qualcosa di simile. In reraltà poi fu smentita dalla stessa Chiara e poi anche da Quintina, salvo poi ammettere (Sole) che magari aveva frainteso o capito male. Cosa che si chiama, in gergo tecnico, "exit strategy". Anche se alla cazzo di cane, vabbè.


Hai capito ste donne......!:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu ti immergi in questi pettegolezzi?
> come mai?


Non è che mi immergo, mi ci hanno immerso. E' diverso.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Ridi*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl:


E si ridi ridi..........................................


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu ti immergi in questi pettegolezzi?
> come mai?



Ciao 

questa domanda me la sono posta più volte.
la sostengo ... 

come mai?

sienne


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si ridi ridi..........................................



io te l'ho già detto di non provocarmi... poi alla prossima colazione che facciamo insieme so affari tuoi :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu,ma una parolaccia,oscuro qui oscuro li....sempre ste cazzo di mutande saldate ar culo,che palle ste donne del forum...!


Chi dice donna dice danno, nun ce lo sapevi???!!!!


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi immergo, mi ci hanno immerso. E' diverso.



vabbè, ma che te ne fotte?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> io te l'ho già detto di non provocarmi... poi alla prossima colazione che facciamo insieme so affari tuoi :mrgreen:


Si come no....che paura....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!Sei come free,n'altra cazzara de niente.:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure tu,ma una parolaccia,oscuro qui oscuro li....sempre ste cazzo di mutande saldate ar culo,che palle ste donne del forum...!


Non generalizzare...ci sono eccezioni


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi immergo, mi ci hanno immerso. E' diverso.


Detta così da un'idea ben precisa


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Chi dice donna dice danno, nun ce lo sapevi???!!!!


Ormai.............ma almeno una che mi strappasse le mutande a morsi........niente!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

che retroscena loffi , mi sa che non perdo nulla


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si come no....che paura....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!Sei come free,n'altra cazzara de niente.:incazzato:


vuoi scommetere? :blank:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi immergo, mi ci hanno immerso. E' diverso.



questa volta, oltre al bel disegno del pisello in gola, 
non sei stato messo in mezzo ... o ti rifai di quella volta,
sai ... mi sembra ... non ricordo ... ma quando era.

forse mi sbaglio ... ma lascia stare ... mi permetto, ne perdi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Però*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che mi immergo, mi ci hanno immerso. E' diverso.


Sono scosso,immaginare tre forumiste che stanno al mare a parlare di jb mi prende male,con tutti sti super dotati chiaccherare di un povero pijanculo?


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> questa volta, oltre al bel disegno del pisello in gola,
> non sei stato messo in mezzo ... o ti rifai di quella volta,
> sai ... mi sembra ... non ricordo ... ma quando era.
> 
> forse mi sbaglio ... ma lascia stare ... mi permetto, ne perdi.



eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questa domanda me la sono posta più volte.
> la sostengo ...
> ...


Adesso ti illustro. Via pm io e Chiara capita che chiacchieramo. Anche di sesso, ma non solo. Di musica ed altro. Capita, lo fanno un po' tutti. Succede che Chiara conosce Quintina che conosce Sole che sta con Alex. Siccome, come ben sai, può capitare che io non stia molto simpatico a qualcuno, nella fattispecie Sole, e questa sta fuori come un balcone, ecco le chiacchiere sul sottoscritto.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ormai.............ma almeno una che mi strappasse le mutande a morsi........niente!!!!!!!!!!!!


ABC non chiedere mai ad una donna di strapparci le mutande a morsi che non lo fa di sicuro... ..anzi mostrati un po' sostenuto


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Simy ha detto:


> vuoi scommetere? :blank:


Suor simona cosa vuoi scommettere?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

anfatti





oscuro ha detto:


> Sono scosso,immaginare tre forumiste che stanno al mare a parlare di jb mi prende male,con tutti sti super dotati chiaccherare di un povero pijanculo?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non "racconto" cose. Se parliamo di sesso, parliamo di sesso. Se im capita di farlo in pubblico (com'è capitato qui) lo faccio, in provato idem. Non ho problemi a parlarne, ed in generale cerco di essere piuttosto sciutto su quello che dico in merito, non farcisco, non arricchisco. Scrivo cos'è per me, fine. Se lo chiami vantarsi, credo che tu abbia forse qualche problema di autostima in merito.
> Poi: io non ho "paura" (?). Di che poi? Ne parlammo con tanto di pubblicazione (partita incautamente dalla tua signora) in merito. Lei mi mandò un pm di puro delirio nel quale, tra le altre cose, mi informava che in una conversazione avuta al mare con altre persone del forum, tra le quali Quintina e Chiara, quest'ultima mi avrebbe dipinto come uno smargiasso buffone, o qualcosa di simile. In reraltà poi fu smentita dalla stessa Chiara e poi anche da Quintina, salvo poi ammettere (Sole) che magari aveva frainteso o capito male. Cosa che si chiama, in gergo tecnico, "exit strategy". Anche se alla cazzo di cane, vabbè.


beh, che dirti? hai ragione. sicuro, chiara si sarebbe precipitata a confermarti cose non lusinghiere dette su di te. mente a tutte le persone che in teoria dovrebbe amare e dovrebbe farsi scrupoli di mentire a te? e chi sei? ahahahahahahha per il resto che dire? scendi  dal pero. Puro delirio? pubblica il pm.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh?:singleeye:


Ciao

hahaha ... !!!! stupenda!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: .... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> questa volta, oltre al bel disegno del pisello in gola,
> non sei stato messo in mezzo ... o ti rifai di quella volta,
> sai ... mi sembra ... non ricordo ... ma quando era.
> 
> forse mi sbaglio ... ma lascia stare ... mi permetto, ne perdi.


Non ho capito cosa stai dicendo. Tanto meno la cosa del "pisello in gola" (?).


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ABC non chiedere mai ad una donna di strapparci le mutande a morsi che non lo fa di sicuro... ..anzi mostrati un po' sostenuto


Mancate di iniziative e aggressività.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta  ....mamma mia





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso ti illustro. Via pm io e Chiara capita che chiacchieramo. Anche di sesso, ma non solo. Di musica ed altro. Capita, lo fanno un po' tutti. Succede che Chiara conosce Quintina che conosce Sole che sta con Alex. Siccome, come ben sai, può capitare che io non stia molto simpatico a qualcuno, nella fattispecie Sole, e questa sta fuori come un balcone, ecco le chiacchiere sul sottoscritto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> anfatti


Anvedi!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ultimo, tu sei un puro.
> 
> Sei uno di quelli, insieme a tanti altri (compresi i nuovi utenti) per cui resto qui.
> 
> ...



Io sono un puro? e tu che di dispiaci dei miei rossi?  dici che non ci azzecca come esempio?.... Si so che tu capisci che ci azzecca eccome, tu però. Non dispiacertene, a parte i verdi che appaiono sempre d'incanto e mai rivelati ( meglio così) perchè si da conferma a quello che noi sappiamo.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> beh, che dirti? hai ragione. sicuro, chiara si sarebbe precipitata a confermarti cose non lusinghiere dette su di te. mente a tutte le persone che in teoria dovrebbe amare e dovrebbe farsi scrupoli di mentire a te? e chi sei? ahahahahahahha per il resto che dire? scendi  dal pero. Puro delirio? pubblica il pm.



osti c'è anche il doppio/triplogioco carpiato con avvitamento?:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa stai dicendo. Tanto meno la cosa del "pisello in gola" (?).



ritiro tutto ... ho letto o colto male. probabilmente. 
non ritorno a cercare, dove ho letto qualcosa del genere. 
aspetta ... perché no. vado a rileggere, forse ho colto proprio malissimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mancate di iniziative e aggressività.


Tu non chiedere dammi retta ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io sono un puro? e tu che di dispiaci dei miei rossi?  dici che non ci azzecca come esempio?.... Si so che tu capisci che ci azzecca eccome, tu però. Non dispiacertene, a parte i verdi che appaiono sempre d'incanto e mai rivelati ( meglio così) perchè si da conferma a quello che noi sappiamo.


Sarai pure un puro ma c'hai er culo parecchio impuro....!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

pisello in gola?:racchia:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tu non chiedere dammi retta ...


Aspetterò,mi è stato profferto solo un culo in 4 anni....!


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetterò,mi è stato profferto solo un culo in 4 anni....!


Il problema é che anche se lo ti si offre viene rifiutato (faccine che ridono )


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma tu ti immergi in questi pettegolezzi?
> come mai?


Esperanza d'Escobar


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarai pure un puro ma c'hai er culo parecchio impuro....!


auahhahahahhahah


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetterò,mi è stato profferto solo un culo in 4 anni....!


Ma tu straparli cacchio!!!!!!  Va be' vi saluto che devo andare ... Poi mi riaggiorno


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> beh, che dirti? hai ragione. sicuro, chiara si sarebbe precipitata a confermarti cose non lusinghiere dette su di te. mente a tutte le persone che in teoria dovrebbe amare e dovrebbe farsi scrupoli di mentire a te? e chi sei? ahahahahahahha per il resto che dire? scendi dal pero. Puro delirio? pubblica il pm.


Chiara "cose non lusinghiere sulla mia persona", se è il caso, me le dice. Non sarebbe nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Il punto è che c'era sta terza persona (Quintina) che ha confermato la cosa di Chiara. C'era anche Sole e la exit tragedy di mezza ammissione. Non è un pm, lo scrisse su un thread fiume che adesso, francamente, non saprei manco ritrovare. C'è anche un pm recente mandato a Chiara alle tre del mattino dove so giustificava dicendo che eri il periodo, lei era tesa, blablabla. Che, ovviamente, è una fesseria da squilibrata ma tant'è. Ovviamente non ho il pm, se Chiara vuole lo pubblicherà per la perte che dico altrimenti no. Anche sticazzi, voglio dire. Certo che ho ragione, peraltro.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema é che anche se lo ti si offre viene rifiutato (faccine che ridono )


Mi sembra che questo non puoi asserirlo visto che non mi hai mai offerto incontri anali!E per fortuna..........!:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema é che anche se lo ti si offre viene rifiutato (faccine che ridono )


Ma allora è Fuffa apa: ciaoooooo :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Amo*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu straparli cacchio!!!!!!  Va be' vi saluto che devo andare ... Poi mi riaggiorno


Amo la verità!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma allora è Fuffa apa: ciaoooooo :carneval:


Quando si parla di offerte sparisci sempre....!


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

ma qual è il punto?
voglio dire...se è veramente tutto qui perché dovresti dare della disonesta a sole?direi che siete tutti solo un branco di pettegoli .





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara "cose non lusinghiere sulla mia persona", se è il caso, me le dice. Non sarebbe nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Il punto è che c'era sta terza persona (Quintina) che ha confermato la cosa di Chiara. C'era anche Sole e la exit tragedy di mezza ammissione. Non è un pm, lo scrisse su un thread fiume che adesso, francamente, non saprei manco ritrovare. C'è anche un pm recente mandato a Chiara alle tre del mattino dove so giustificava dicendo che eri il periodo, lei era tesa, blablabla. Che, ovviamente, è una fesseria da squilibrata ma tant'è. Ovviamente non ho il pm, se Chiara vuole lo pubblicherà per la perte che dico altrimenti no. Anche sticazzi, voglio dire. Certo che ho ragione, peraltro.


----------



## perplesso (3 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema é che anche se lo ti si offre viene rifiutato (faccine che ridono )


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta ....mamma mia


Minni cosa ti perplime? Lo so che aborri i pm (e poi ci rimani male che leggi le cose brutte che le altri ti scrivono in qualche gruppo occulto per iniziate al taglio e cucito), ma di solito non è un reato nè mandarne, nè riceverne.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sembra che questo non puoi asserirlo visto che non mi hai mai offerto incontri anali!E per fortuna..........!:rotfl:


Per fortuna perché non gradiresti o perché hai paura di tu sai chi? (Sembro Harry Potter che parla di Voldemort)


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> osti c'è anche il doppio/triplogioco carpiato con avvitamento?:singleeye:


tu hai un'amica x (amica si fa per dire). Amica x parla (non sollecitata) dicendo che ne so, che sei una stronza a persone y e z. Z viene da te e ti dice: sai, x dice di te che sei una stronza. tu vai da x e le chiedi se è vero. quante probabilità hai che x ti dica :si ha ragione z, le ho detto che sei una stronza. 
probabilità che tu Free ti sofferma ora solo sul perché possa esser successa una cosa simile e che z te lo sia venuto a riferire? 90%. Prova a soffermarti su te stessa e x. accadrebbe che x conferma o fa di tutto per non fare una figura di merda?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qual è il punto?
> voglio dire...se è veramente tutto qui perché dovresti dare della disonesta a sole?direi che siete tutti solo un branco di pettegoli .


Il punto, Minni, è che mandarsi i pm non è pettegolezzo. Lo so che cozza con le tue fervide convizioni, ma è così. Raccontare una COSA PER L'ALTRA, è dire appunto, una cosa per l'altra. Disonestà. Non so se ti è chiaro.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> si che parlavi di alex. hai scritto il suo uomo riferendoti a sole/harley. Alex  il suo uomo. ergo parlavi di alex. fai tanto la figa ma sei solo una poveretta demente. almeno evita di fare figuracce. davanti all'evidenza perlomeno, troietta


Se parlava di te o dell'ex marito non cambia nulla. E' uno schifo leggere una donna attaccare così senza nessun motivo. Ora Alex daranno la colpa a te di aver cominciato e di dire parolacce. La storia si ripete.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Cara*



farfalla ha detto:


> Per fortuna perché non gradiresti o perché hai paura di tu sai chi? (Sembro Harry Potter che parla di Voldemort)


La seconda....per rispetto!


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara "cose non lusinghiere sulla mia persona", se è il caso, me le dice. Non sarebbe nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Il punto è che c'era sta terza persona (Quintina) che ha confermato la cosa di Chiara. C'era anche Sole e la exit tragedy di mezza ammissione. Non è un pm, lo scrisse su un thread fiume che adesso, francamente, non saprei manco ritrovare. C'è anche un pm recente mandato a Chiara alle tre del mattino dove so giustificava dicendo che eri il periodo, lei era tesa, blablabla. Che, ovviamente, è una fesseria da squilibrata ma tant'è. Ovviamente non ho il pm, se Chiara vuole lo pubblicherà per la perte che dico altrimenti no. Anche sticazzi, voglio dire. Certo che ho ragione, peraltro.


sei un idiota. è evidente che c'è un motivo per il quale non ti si è stato confermato. scendi dal pero e cresci


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

ma figuriamoci.è un anno che lanci le frecciatine lasciando intendere che sole chissà cosa ha fatto e poi racconti questa immane cazzata.
ma dai





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il punto, Minni, è che mandarsi i pm non è pettegolezzo. Lo so che cozza con le tue fervide convizioni, ma è così. Raccontare una COSA PER L'ALTRA, è dire appunto, una cosa per l'altra.* Disonestà.* Non so se ti è chiaro.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> tu hai un'amica x (amica si fa per dire). Amica x parla (non sollecitata) dicendo che ne so, che sei una stronza a persone y e z. Z viene da te e ti dice: sai, x dice di te che sei una stronza. tu vai da x e le chiedi se è vero. quante probabilità hai che x ti dica :si ha ragione z, le ho detto che sei una stronza.
> probabilità che tu Free ti sofferma ora solo sul perché possa esser successa una cosa simile e che z te lo sia venuto a riferire? 90%. Prova a soffermarti su te stessa e x. accadrebbe che x conferma o fa di tutto per non fare una figura di merda?



ma seriamente, non ti/vi sembrano cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano?
da che mondo è mondo la gente parla e sparla...
che poi il punto è solo distinguere tra amici (pochi/pochissimi) e conoscenti (tanti, anche buoni/ottimi) secondo me


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine chi riesce ad mettere più in imbarazzo sole sei tu.
> ok, come non detto



Una volta mi sarei stato muto, ora no. Non fa differenza la parolaccia evidente da scritture colte che spesso offendono ancor di più della parolaccia. Smettila per piacere, dovrebbe darti fastidio la vera offesa e non la parolaccia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non "racconto" cose. Se parliamo di sesso, parliamo di sesso. Se im capita di farlo in pubblico (com'è capitato qui) lo faccio, in provato idem. Non ho problemi a parlarne, ed in generale cerco di essere piuttosto sciutto su quello che dico in merito, non farcisco, non arricchisco. Scrivo cos'è per me, fine. Se lo chiami vantarsi, credo che tu abbia forse qualche problema di autostima in merito.
> Poi: io non ho "paura" (?). Di che poi? Ne parlammo con tanto di pubblicazione (partita incautamente dalla tua signora) in merito. Lei mi mandò un pm di puro delirio nel quale, tra le altre cose, mi informava che in una conversazione avuta al mare con altre persone del forum, tra le quali Quintina e Chiara, quest'ultima mi avrebbe dipinto come uno smargiasso buffone, o qualcosa di simile. In reraltà poi fu smentita dalla stessa Chiara e poi anche da Quintina, salvo poi ammettere (Sole) che magari aveva frainteso o capito male. Cosa che si chiama, in gergo tecnico, "exit strategy". Anche se alla cazzo di cane, vabbè.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Adesso ti illustro. Via pm io e Chiara capita che chiacchieramo. Anche di sesso, ma non solo. Di musica ed altro. Capita, lo fanno un po' tutti. Succede che Chiara conosce Quintina che conosce Sole che sta con Alex. Siccome, come ben sai, può capitare che io non stia molto simpatico a qualcuno, nella fattispecie Sole, e questa sta fuori come un balcone, ecco le chiacchiere sul sottoscritto.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chiara "cose non lusinghiere sulla mia persona", se è il caso, me le dice. Non sarebbe nè la prima, nè l'ultima. Il punto è che c'era sta terza persona (Quintina) che ha confermato la cosa di Chiara. C'era anche Sole e la exit tragedy di mezza ammissione. Non è un pm, lo scrisse su un thread fiume che adesso, francamente, non saprei manco ritrovare. C'è anche un pm recente mandato a Chiara alle tre del mattino dove so giustificava dicendo che eri il periodo, lei era tesa, blablabla. Che, ovviamente, è una fesseria da squilibrata ma tant'è. Ovviamente non ho il pm, se Chiara vuole lo pubblicherà per la perte che dico altrimenti no. Anche sticazzi, voglio dire. Certo che ho ragione, peraltro.


confermo tutto, e mi prendo la responsabilità di aver parlato di joey con la persona sbagliata
capita anche a me di parlare delle persone che vengo a conoscere con altre persone che conosco già

nel caso specifico non ho mai nascosto che apprezzo joey (per il livello di conoscenza che ho di lui) e ho parlato di lui con persone di cui non dovevo fidarmi: ma l'errore è stato mio perchè mi avevano preventivamente avvertito con chi avevo a che fare.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma non con me cosa, ritardato? spiega su, dai...ma perché non avete mai il fegato di dire le cose chiare prcise. c'è quela gran puttana di chiara matraini che fa da mesi come te in questo momento. sole non è onesta, sole è falsa, sole si deve vergognare. TIRATE FUORI LE PAROLE. PARLATE, GRANDISSIMI VIGLIACCHI TESTA DI CAZZO. Spiegate il come dove quando e perché. ma d'altronde siete fatti tutti con lo stampino. mentitori, falsi e subdoli. mai le cose chiare e limpide. mezze parole, mezze accuse, codardi che non siete altro.



Pallino verde autenticato.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci.è un anno che lanci le frecciatine lasciando intendere che sole chissà cosa ha fatto e poi racconti questa immane cazzata.
> ma dai


Ahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Ma se tu sei SCEMA e chissà cosa pensavi, che posso farci? Se tu leggi e capisci fischi per fiaschi, cosa posso dirti? E' chiaro che si parla di cose di forum, quindi va da sè che sono piccolezze o stupidaggini. Ma ci siamo, su un forum. Diamine, non è che mi abbia ammazzato il cane. E poi, ti ripeto* NON SONO IO QUELLO CHE CI RIMANE MALE SE POI LEGGE SU QUALCHE GRUPPO SU FACEBOOK O FORUM DEL CAZZO CHE HANNO PARLATO MALE DI ME. *


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> sei un idiota. è evidente che c'è un motivo per il quale non ti si è stato confermato. scendi dal pero e cresci


Perchè la odiano e vogliono SOLO il SUO MALE? Perchè sono invidiosissime?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Ma se tu sei SCEMA e chissà cosa pensavi, che posso farci? Se tu leggi e capisci fischi per fiaschi, cosa posso dirti? E' chiaro che si parla di cose di forum, quindi va da sè che sono piccolezze o stupidaggini. Ma ci siamo, su un forum. Diamine, non è che mi abbia ammazzato il cane. E poi, ti ripeto* NON SONO IO QUELLO CHE CI RIMANE MALE SE POI LEGGE SU QUALCHE GRUPPO SU FACEBOOK O FORUM DEL CAZZO CHE HANNO PARLATO MALE DI ME. *


che voce stridula:unhappy:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahahahah! Ma se tu sei SCEMA e chissà cosa pensavi, che posso farci? Se tu leggi e capisci fischi per fiaschi, cosa posso dirti? *E' chiaro che si parla di cose di forum, quindi va da sè che sono piccolezze o stupidaggini. *Ma ci siamo, su un forum. Diamine, non è che mi abbia ammazzato il cane. E poi, ti ripeto* NON SONO IO QUELLO CHE CI RIMANE MALE SE POI LEGGE SU QUALCHE GRUPPO SU FACEBOOK O FORUM DEL CAZZO CHE HANNO PARLATO MALE DI ME. *



eh, ma allora lo sono quelle di tutti, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma figuriamoci.è un anno che lanci le frecciatine lasciando intendere che sole chissà cosa ha fatto e poi racconti questa immane cazzata.
> ma dai


era già stata ampiamente raccontata, minerva

aggiungiamo pure che questi due campioni di onestà hanno cominciato la loro carriera dalla mia festa di compleanno (privata) sputtanata in lungo e in largo qui sul forum
sinceramente da te mi aspettavo una maggiore perspicacia nel capire chi tra i due è l'istigatore e chi il burattino


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che voce stridula:unhappy:


Tutta colpa tua.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> eh, ma allora lo sono quelle di tutti, no?


Per quanto posso dire sì. Sicuramente lo sono per me.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

*Per oscuro*

Oscuro ....Carina quella delle offerte:up::mexicaner il resto delle chiacchiere rimescolate ....ma che sega sto 3D :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se parlava di te o dell'ex marito non cambia nulla. E' uno schifo leggere una donna attaccare così senza nessun motivo. Ora Alex daranno la colpa a te di aver cominciato e di dire parolacce. La storia si ripete.


come se me ne importasse


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se parlava di te o dell'ex marito non cambia nulla. E' uno schifo leggere una donna attaccare così senza nessun motivo. Ora Alex daranno la colpa a te di aver cominciato e di dire parolacce. La storia si ripete.



sole a dire il vero mi fa pena:  qui sul forum ha tre avvocati difensori a cui io non darei neanche cinque centesimi per farmi portare a pisciare il cane.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto posso dire sì. Sicuramente lo sono per me.



appunto per questo chiedevo come mai ti/vi fate prendere dai pettegolezzi


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> appunto per questo chiedevo come mai ti/vi fate prendere dai pettegolezzi


Free, io ci sono finito dentro perchè sono stato oggetto (io) di chiacchiere. IO.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> era già stata ampiamente raccontata, minerva
> 
> aggiungiamo pure che questi due campioni di onestà hanno cominciato la loro carriera dalla mia festa di compleanno (privata) sputtanata in lungo e in largo qui sul forum
> sinceramente da te mi aspettavo una maggiore perspicacia nel capire chi tra i due è l'istigatore e chi il burattino


data l'età sarò pure rintronata, ci sta.
lo sai bene che trovo imperdonabili tutte le invasioni fatte nel tuo privato e a nessuno deve interessare cosa fai o non fai ...lo devo ripetere?
detto ciò a leggere solo qui non posso che notare che sole scrive per i fatti suoi e viene insultata  spesso.
ti dico la verità che se qualcuno mi avesse dato della disonestà per questa cazzata non l'avrei presa per nulla bene.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sole a dire il vero mi fa pena:  qui sul forum ha tre avvocati difensori a cui io non darei neanche cinque centesimi per farmi portare a pisciare il cane.



Se Sole a te ti fa pena sono solo cazzi tuoi, evita di scriverlo a noi, se ti interessa farglielo sapere gli scrivi in privato. 

Usare un mio post per attaccarla come lo chiami? datti tu una definizione.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sole a dire il vero mi fa pena:  qui sul forum ha tre avvocati difensori a cui io non darei neanche cinque centesimi per farmi portare a pisciare il cane.



ma dai!
non so e non voglio sapere a chi ti riferisci, ma non ti sembra di esagerare?
veramente, trovate un modo di ridimensionare...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

cioè?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sole a dire il vero mi fa pena:  qui sul forum ha *tre* avvocati difensori a cui io non darei neanche cinque centesimi per farmi portare a pisciare il cane.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> come se me ne importasse


A me si, volevo sottolinearlo, non servirà a nulla, ma almeno IO mi sento meglio adesso.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, io ci sono finito dentro perchè sono stato oggetto (io) di chiacchiere. IO.



ma "non ne voglio sapere niente" non si può più dire??


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?


alex, ultimo e in una occasione brunetta: e a lei lo dissi sedutastante


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma seriamente, non ti/vi sembrano cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano?
> da che mondo è mondo la gente parla e sparla...
> che poi il punto è solo distinguere tra amici (pochi/pochissimi) e conoscenti (tanti, anche buoni/ottimi) secondo me


infatti. Io e sole queste persone le abbiamo ignorate per mesi e mesi mentre questi qui ogni volta che scrive qualcosa la offendono. Troia matraini in testa. detto questo. è come prendersi un insulto da Adolf Hitler perché gli hai detto che ha un ciuffo che fa cagare. Hitler, capisci? è questo che non posso sopportare. da chi arriva l'insulto.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se Sole a te ti fa pena sono solo cazzi tuoi, evita di scriverlo a noi, se ti interessa farglielo sapere gli scrivi in privato.
> 
> Usare un mio post per attaccarla come lo chiami? datti tu una definizione.



dai anche tu Ultimo!
ma ti pare il caso?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma "non me voglio sapere niente" non si può più dire??


Free, anche se non ne vuoi sapere niente rimane il fatto che nei pettegolezzi ci sei eccome.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> data l'età sarò pure rintronata, ci sta.
> lo sai bene che trovo imperdonabili tutte le invasioni fatte nel tuo privato e a nessuno deve interessare cosa fai o non fai ...lo devo ripetere?
> detto ciò a leggere solo qui non posso che notare che sole scrive per i fatti suoi e viene insultata  spesso.
> ti dico la verità che se qualcuno mi avesse dato della disonestà per questa cazzata non l'avrei presa per nulla bene.


e secondo te come dovrei prenderla io per il fatto che fidandomi di lei e raccontandole certe cose trovo mia figlia tirata in mezzo a certi discorsi infamanti?
solo perchè lei deve svuotarsi la coscienza con lo psicolabile del suo fidanzato raccontandogli anche quante volte va in bagno?

edit: infamatnti e falsi


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Free, anche se non ne vuoi sapere niente rimane il fatto che nei pettegolezzi ci sei eccome.



e quindi?
prima non hai detto che sono piccolezze etc.?
dove stai andando a parare, si può sapere?
se lo sai


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dai anche tu Ultimo!
> ma ti pare il caso?



Hai
rotto
il
:carneval::bacio: 

Se hai cani da portare a pisciare, sappi che sono libero. :carneval: Potrei evè?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e secondo te come dovrei prenderla io per il fatto che fidandomi di lei e raccontandole certe cose trovo mia figlia tirata in mezzo a certi discorsi infamanti?
> solo perchè lei deve svuotarsi la coscienza con lo psicolabile del suo fidanzato raccontandogli anche quante volte va in bagno?


 trovo che  la prima  sia una cosa disgustosa ma la seconda non è tanto colpa di chi ha confidenza con il compagno ma della reazione non opportuna di lui.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma seriamente, non ti/vi sembrano cose che lasciano il tempo che trovano?
> da che mondo è mondo la gente parla e sparla...
> che poi il punto è solo distinguere tra amici (pochi/pochissimi) e conoscenti (tanti, anche buoni/ottimi) secondo me


comunque volevo mi stupissi e che facessi parte del 10%
ma non è un delitto. mi sei troppo simpatica comunque


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi?
> prima non hai detto che sono piccolezze etc.?
> dove stai andando a parare, si può sapere?
> se lo sai


...

IO lo so. IO. Madonna. Sono piccolezze, sì. Appunto. Roba da forum, minchiate. Ed anche pettegolezzi. Cioè, qui non è che si sta stracciando le vesti nessuno, eh. Io no, perlomeno.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> comunque volevo mi stupissi e che facessi parte del 10%
> ma non è un delitto. mi sei troppo simpatica comunque



ma che 2 palle con 'sta storia che free è simpatica!:unhappy:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> IO lo so. IO. Madonna. Sono piccolezze, sì. Appunto. Roba da forum, minchiate. Ed anche pettegolezzi. Cioè,* qui non è che si sta stracciando le vesti nessuno*, eh. Io no, perlomeno.



peccato!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> peccato!


Porcona.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che 2 palle con 'sta storia che free è simpatica!:unhappy:



Simpaticissima sei. Da notare l'accento siculo. Solo per te lo misi. :rotfl:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porcona.



era per cambiare argomento ed attirare nuovi utenti/esse
per il bene del forum
che ci leggono e dicono va che manicomio


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> IO lo so. IO. Madonna. Sono piccolezze, sì. Appunto. Roba da forum, minchiate. Ed anche pettegolezzi. Cioè, qui non è che si sta stracciando le vesti nessuno, eh. Io no, perlomeno.


ma ti permetti di dare della disonesta , parola che, per me , ha un valore.
vorrei invitare a fare una semplice riflessione: qualcuno dirà :che tred indegno è diventato pensando che sole possa aver fatto scaturire tutto ciò
quando lei stava parlando dei sentimenti di berlino.
questo non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno.
e guardate che a suo tempo sole mi fece incazzare non poco affermando "son ben contenta di non essere come te o roba varia  " e le ho già rinfacciato di non essere coerente bla bla e alex mi ha dato dell'ambigua..una delle cose peggiori mai state dette.non ha capito una mazza di me, ovvio

ma sono abituata a cercare di vedere le cose come stanno, non dando priorità a chi mi loda e approva.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e secondo te come dovrei prenderla io per il fatto che fidandomi di lei e raccontandole certe cose trovo mia figlia tirata in mezzo a certi discorsi infamanti?
> solo perchè lei deve svuotarsi la coscienza con lo psicolabile del suo fidanzato raccontandogli anche quante volte va in bagno?
> 
> edit: infamatnti e falsi


non hai portato tua figlia a casa di tubarao? vero. e ha ragione minerva. è disgustoso portare la propria figlia a casa del proprio amante. qualunque sia la ragione. detto questo, se tu non ti fossi permessa di offenderla per prima non ti saresti trovata né tu né tua figlia da nessuna parte. cosa credi che le persone si fanno trattare da merda da te e speri che se la mangino pure, la tua merda? potevi ignorare e non lo hai fatto. è solo che colpa tua. so tante cose di tante persone che non ho mai divulgato perché so cos'è il rispetto. ma il tutto si ferma davanti al rispetto per me e per chi mi sta vicino. ne hai avuto tu per prima? se lanci merda la merda ti torna indietro cara la mia troietta. non ti va bene? fattene una ragione e ignora. ma invece la signora no, non ce la fa ad ignorare. e questo è quello che raccogli. e ringrazia  piuttosto, perché per me non avresti raccolto abbastanza, troione dei miei stivali.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo che  la prima  sia una cosa disgustosa *ma la seconda non è tanto colpa di chi ha confidenza con il compagno ma* *della reazione non opportuna di lui*.


concordo: reazione da cui ci si può sempre dissociare pubblicamente, cosa mai fatta nei miei confronti


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

no, èdisgustoso che tu ne debba parlare.sono fatti suoi e non ne frega nulla a nessuno





Hannibal ha detto:


> non hai portato tua figlia a casa di tubarao? vero. e ha ragione minerva. è* disgustoso portare la propria figlia a casa del proprio amante. q*ualunque sia la ragione. detto questo, se tu non ti fossi permessa di offenderla per prima non ti saresti trovata né tu né tua figlia da nessuna parte. cosa credi che le persone si fanno trattare da merda da te e speri che se la mangino pure, la tua merda? potevi ignorare e non lo hai fatto. è solo che colpa tua. so tante cose di tante persone che non ho mai divulgato perché so cos'è il rispetto. ma il tutto si ferma davanti al rispetto per me e per chi mi sta vicino. ne hai avuto tu per prima? se lanci merda la merda ti torna indietro cara la mia troietta. non ti va bene? fattene una ragione e ignora. ma invece la signora no, non ce la fa ad ignorare. e questo è quello che raccogli. e ringrazia  piuttosto, perché per me non avresti raccolto abbastanza, troione dei miei stivali.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ti permetti di dare della disonesta , parola che, per me , ha un valore.
> vorrei invitare a fare una semplice riflessione: qualcuno dirà :che *tred *indegno è diventato pensando che sole possa aver fatto scaturire tutto ciò
> quando lei stava parlando dei sentimenti di berlino.
> questo non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno.
> ...


Thread. Minni: no. Stava parlando con uno (Presidentvattelappesca), che evidentemente non la loda quanto dovrebbe, circa l'uso che fa (o non fa) dei rossi. Quando sono arrivato io, GIA' ne stavano parlando e ne stava parlando LEI. Non stava parlando di altro e nessuno (NESSUNO) l'ha insultata mentre chiacchierava dei problemi di Berlino. 
Poi: a me che Sole anni fa ti abbia fatto uno sgarro che tu ancora ti ricordi non frega assoltamente nulla. Questo non ti rende nè obiettiva, nè coerente, al limite un filo rancorosa. Al limite.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, èdisgustoso che tu ne debba parlare.sono fatti suoi e non ne frega nulla a nessuno


è disgustoso che si insulti sole per nulla. questo si. il resto è conseguenza. saresti contenta se tua figlia fosse portata a tua e sua insaputa da tuo marito a dormire dalla sua mante? non credo. sono cazzi tuoi? si lo sono. lo sono, PERO', fintanto non mi insulti al posto di ignorami come faccio io. e a questo punto anche insulti alla tua  terza generazione valgono. compresi i tuoi disgustosi comportamenti


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

sì


Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Thread. Minn*i: no. Stava parlando con uno (Presidentvattelappesca), che evidentemente non la loda quanto dovrebbe, circa l'uso che fa (o non fa) dei rossi. Quando sono arrivato io, GIA' ne stavano parlando e ne stava parlando LEI. Non stava parlando di altro e nessuno (NESSUNO) l'ha insultata mentre chiacchierava dei problemi di Berlino.
> Poi: a me che Sole anni fa ti abbia fatto uno sgarro che tu ancora ti ricordi non frega assoltamente nulla. Questo non ti rende nè obiettiva, nè coerente, al limite un filo rancorosa. Al limite.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

no





Hannibal ha detto:


> è disgustoso che si insulti sole per nulla. questo si. il resto è conseguenza. saresti contenta se tua figlia fosse portata a tua e sua insaputa da tuo marito a dormire dalla sua mante? non credo. sono cazzi tuoi? si lo sono. lo sono, PERO', fintanto non mi insulti al posto di ignorami come faccio io. e a* questo punto anche insulti alla tua  terza generazione valgono. *compresi i tuoi disgustosi comportamenti


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, èdisgustoso che tu ne debba parlare.sono fatti suoi e non ne frega nulla a nessuno


E' vero è disgustoso, in questo caso l'artefice è stata la Matraini cominciando il tutto. Questo non scordiamolo. Stavamo scrivendo altro, arriva lei e.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> *non hai portato tua figlia a casa di tubarao?* vero. e ha ragione minerva. è disgustoso portare la propria figlia a casa del proprio amante. qualunque sia la ragione. detto questo, se tu non ti fossi permessa di offenderla per prima non ti saresti trovata né tu né tua figlia da nessuna parte. cosa credi che le persone si fanno trattare da merda da te e speri che se la mangino pure, la tua merda? potevi ignorare e non lo hai fatto. è solo che colpa tua.* so tante cose di tante persone che non ho mai divulgato perché so cos'è il rispetto.* ma il tutto si ferma davanti al rispetto per me e per chi mi sta vicino. ne hai avuto tu per prima? se lanci merda la merda ti torna indietro cara la mia troietta. non ti va bene? fattene una ragione e ignora. ma invece la signora no, non ce la fa ad ignorare. e questo è quello che raccogli. e ringrazia  piuttosto, perché per me non avresti raccolto abbastanza, troione dei miei stivali.


non mi risulta che tu fossi presente al fatto
come non eri presente alla mia festa di compleanno


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

è vero, non l'ho digerita:rotfl:





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Thread. Minni: no. Stava parlando con uno (Presidentvattelappesca), che evidentemente non la loda quanto dovrebbe, circa l'uso che fa (o non fa) dei rossi. Quando sono arrivato io, GIA' ne stavano parlando e ne stava parlando LEI. Non stava parlando di altro e nessuno (NESSUNO) l'ha insultata mentre chiacchierava dei problemi di Berlino.
> *Poi: a me che Sole anni fa ti abbia fatto uno sgarro che tu ancora ti ricordi non frega assoltamente nulla. Questo non ti rende nè obiettiva, nè coerente, al limite un filo rancorosa. Al limit*e.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> concordo: reazione da cui ci si può sempre dissociare pubblicamente, cosa mai fatta nei miei confronti


la avevi già insultata pesantemente diverse volte , prima che io tirassi fuori questa cosa. e ci mancherebbe pure. ti ripeto, la tua merda non la si mangia. te la si ritira in faccia. rincarando la dose, possibilmente, visto da chi proviene.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' vero è disgustoso, in questo caso l'artefice è stata la Matraini cominciando il tutto. Questo non scordiamolo. Stavamo scrivendo altro, arriva lei e.....


la prima volta che fu scritto non avevo cominciato io
stai zitto se non sai di cosa si sta parlando


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> *la avevi già insultata pesantemente diverse volte* , prima che io tirassi fuori questa cosa. e ci mancherebbe pure. ti ripeto, la tua merda non la si mangia. te la si ritira in faccia. rincarando la dose, possibilmente, visto da chi proviene.


palle
hai anche la memoria corta


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> no


per te. per me è anche poco.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la prima volta che fu scritto non avevo cominciato io
> stai zitto se non sai di cosa si sta parlando


ma l'avevi già bell'e che insultata, troietta da due soldi.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

secondo voi ci stiamo un po' denudando l'anima?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> palle
> hai anche la memoria corta


palle tue.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma l'avevi già bell'e che insultata*, troietta da due soldi*.


anche poco fantasioso
che tedio


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la prima volta che fu scritto non avevo cominciato io
> stai zitto se non sai di cosa si sta parlando



Parlo di questo 3D,  e delle circa ultime dieci pagine. O per caso in questo 3D sole ti ha attaccata? se è è si, dimmelo, mi leggo tutto il 3D, a meno che non sai dirmi la pagina.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo voi ci stiamo un po' denudando l'anima?


Secondo me, mi sto acculturando. :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

*cazzerola...*

... ho letto e... stiamo agli argomenti di... un anno fa? Ancora quelli?

Bello.
Utile, soprattutto.

Va beh, mi sembrava doveroso richiamare chi abbia capacità intellettive maggiori di quelle di un pollo ad un comportamento adulto.
Ovviamente sarebbe inutile farlo con un pollo, anche perchè magari ha l'aviaria e non possiamo fargliene una colpa, se sragiona.

Cosa si fa con i polli con l'aviaria?
ah già...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi risulta che tu fossi presente al fatto
> come non eri presente alla mia festa di compleanno


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

che si fa che si fa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlo di questo 3D,  e delle circa ultime dieci pagine. O per caso in questo 3D sole ti ha attaccata? se è è si, dimmelo, mi leggo tutto il 3D, a meno che non sai dirmi la pagina.


in compenso ci sei tu
senti ultimo, è inutile che fai tanto il difensore dei buoni sentimenti, della famiglia e blablabla e poi lasci bellamente insultare i figli degli altri, anzi, sostieni gli squilibrati che lo fanno
sei poco credibile, davvero

capisco che io rappresento quanto di peggio può esserci al mondo per te, ma  ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere questa tua difesa a oltranza: veramente, credi che non ne vale la pena.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ho letto e... stiamo agli argomenti di... un anno fa? Ancora quelli?
> 
> Bello.
> Utile, soprattutto.
> ...


la differenza è che da un anno sole li ignora e loro continuano ad insultarla. e i motivi sono quelli. noi saremmo andati avnti ma questi 4 smandrappati ancora al dito ce l'hanno legata. ora. perché si dovrebbe ignorare l'insulto. si potrebbe. io non ignoro. però io sono la merda che risponde agli insulti a me e alla mia donna. a questi qua non viene detto praticamente nulla. anzi, li si difende pure.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

se chiamano io non ci sono


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

la tua donna è capace di intendere e volere,direi meglio di te 





Hannibal ha detto:


> la differenza è che da un anno sole li ignora e loro continuano ad insultarla. e i motivi sono quelli. noi saremmo andati avnti ma questi 4 smandrappati ancora al dito ce l'hanno legata. ora. perché si dovrebbe ignorare l'insulto. si potrebbe. io non ignoro. però io sono la merda che risponde agli insulti a me e alla mia donna. a questi qua non viene detto praticamente nulla. anzi, li si difende pure.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Una sola precisazione, poi chiudo davvero qui perchè sono disgustata.

Festa di compleanno: io non ero presente e i vari pettegolezzi sono usciti in cene da chi era presente alla festa, che ha divulgato e commentato pubblicamente. Io non potevo sapere nulla di nulla.

Per il resto, io non ho mai ricevuto confidenza private. Chiara ha scritto su un gruppo di fb con almeno una decina di.iscritti di aver passato la notte con la figlia a casa dell'amante. Questo episodio è stato poi commentato da alcuni, non solo da me. Come SEMPRE succedeva nel gruppo e alle cene, dove i pettegolezzi non si sono mai risparmiati. Io ho la colpa di aver commentato privatamente col MIO UOMO certe cose che mi avevano colpito. Non ho divulgato proprio niente.

Mp a JB: già spiegato e rispiegato fino alla nausea. E chiesto pure scusa.

Vogliamo dire dei pettegolezzi alle mie spalle? Il fatto che un mio episodio intimo è stato divulgato da qualcuno che sapeva?
Oltre alle tante cose che sono arrivate a occhi e orecchie a cui non dovevano arrivare?

Me ne sono mai lamentata qua sopra? Ho mai lanciato accuse e frecciate?
Mai.

Sono sempre stata una persona discreta, ma in mezzo a gente che chiacchiera ho chiacchierato anch'io, e ho commentato certe cose col mio fidanzato. Sul forum da ma non è mai uscito nulla, non mi sarei mai permessa.

Vogliamo dirlo? Se io ho chiacchierato, c'é chi lo ha fatto più di me. La differenza è che chi lo ha fatto non sta con Alex.
Che risponde personalmente di ciò che scrive.

E comunque posso dirlo? Mille volte meglio lui di tanti qui dentro. Pettegoli, ipocriti e vigliacchi. Lui almeno parla in modo diretto. E si prende le sue colpe. 

E direi di finirla qui davvero. Io mi sarei un po' rotta di essere sempre insultata, diffamata e tirata in mezzo.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in compenso ci sei tu
> senti ultimo, è inutile che fai tanto il difensore dei buoni sentimenti, della famiglia e blablabla e poi lasci bellamente insultare i figli degli altri, anzi, sostieni gli squilibrati che lo fanno
> sei poco credibile, davvero
> 
> capisco che io rappresento quanto di peggio può esserci al mondo per te, ma  ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere questa tua difesa a oltranza: veramente, credi che non ne vale la pena.



*Senti, sbaglio o non hai risposto alla mia domanda? 
*
O devo per caso andarmi a leggere 3D di anni passati per rendermi agggulturato e capire i tuoi insulti di ORA a Sole?

Francamente e credimi, m'interessa soltanto il tema del forum,  non se tu porti figli dall'amante o no... Chiaro?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in compenso ci sei tu
> senti ultimo, è inutile che fai tanto il difensore dei buoni sentimenti, della famiglia e blablabla e poi lasci bellamente insultare i figli degli altri, anzi, sostieni gli squilibrati che lo fanno
> sei poco credibile, davvero
> 
> capisco che io rappresento quanto di peggio può esserci al mondo per te, ma  ti consiglio vivamente di lasciar perdere questa tua difesa a oltranza: veramente, credi che non ne vale la pena.


troietta, scrivi perché ce l'hai tanto con sole. ma non ripetere la tiritera che è perchè io ti ho insultata perché  che dovrebbe vergognarsi glielo hai scritto ben prima che io scrivessi di tua figlia. scrivilo troietta. la verità però.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

*Matraini*

Tu per me sei come tutti gli altri utenti,precisa. questo che tu ci creda oppure no, è la verità.

M'incazo a volte è vero, ma è anche vero che dopo do il giusto equilibrio riconoscendo volta per volta che siamo in un forum.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrei invitare a fare una semplice riflessione: qualcuno dirà :che tred indegno è diventato pensando che sole possa aver fatto scaturire tutto ciò
> quando lei stava parlando dei sentimenti di berlino.
> questo non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno.


Vero. State condannando un'innocente. Ho iniziato io. 

Se non fosse che Harley ha posto il minus habens davanti ad un bivio: "Neanderthalensis, tu adesso fare come Ultimo e difendere e ringhiare in forum, altrimenti seghe fino a glaciazione di inferno. Piglia clava e dimostrati uomo che difende donna. Scrivi italiano comprensibile, perchè Ultimo ottenuto licenza media con punti Mulino Bianco."


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la tua donna è capace di intendere e volere,direi meglio di te


perché si prende gli insulti? sono d'accordo. non fino in fondo però. tutto ha un limite. tu sei testimone di quanto li ha sempre ignorati. tutti quanti. e si è beccata comunque gli insulti. credo che sarebbe ora di finirla. e invece no. squilibrata, falsa, dovresti vergognati ecc.... il tutto senza mai dire nemmeno perché. io farò schifo e sarà pure disgustoso, ma lo faccio alla luce del sole. questi qui non hanno nemmeno il coraggo di farlo. doppiamente disgustosi di me. e nessuno si chiede il perché o chiede come si fa con me conto di quanto si insulta sole


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vero. State condannando un'innocente. Ho iniziato io.
> 
> Se non fosse che Harley ha posto il minus habens davanti ad un bivio: "Neanderthalensis, tu adesso fare come Ultimo e difendere e ringhiare in forum, altrimenti seghe fino a glaciazione di inferno. Piglia clava e dimostrati uomo che difende donna. Scrivi italiano comprensibile, perchè Ultimo ottenuto licenza media con punti Mulino Bianco."


sei solo un patetico frustrato


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> troietta, scrivi perché ce l'hai tanto con sole. ma non ripetere la tiritera che è perchè io ti ho insultata perché  che dovrebbe vergognarsi glielo hai scritto ben prima che io scrivessi di tua figlia. scrivilo troietta. la verità però.


e il post tornò solo.....


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> perché si prende gli insulti? sono d'accordo. non fino in fondo però. tutto ha un limite. tu sei testimone di quanto li ha sempre ignorati. tutti quanti. e si è beccata comunque gli insulti. credo che sarebbe ora di finirla. e invece no. squilibrata, falsa, dovresti vergognati ecc.... il tutto senza mai dire nemmeno perché. io farò schifo e sarà pure disgustoso, ma lo faccio alla luce del sole. questi qui non hanno nemmeno il coraggo di farlo. doppiamente disgustosi di me. e nessuno si chiede il perché o chiede come si fa con me conto di quanto si insulta sole


Hannibal,premetto che manco so di cosa stai parlando,poi magari qualcuno mi raccontera'....percepisco che si tratti di cose vecchie...perche'le tiri fuori ora???


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Una sola precisazione, poi chiudo davvero qui perchè sono disgustata.
> 
> Festa di compleanno: io non ero presente e i vari pettegolezzi sono usciti in cene da chi era presente alla festa, che ha divulgato e commentato pubblicamente. Io non potevo sapere nulla di nulla.
> 
> ...


Lui PARLA A VANVERA. Anche adesso, mi sta triturando i coglioni in pm con i suoi insulti da bambino di quinta elementare. Non si prende NESSUNA COLPA. Non so se è chiaro. Lui è convinto che quando insulta qualcuno/a per difendere il tuo onore messo in pericolo da noialtri villani bifolchi i malafede e cattivi dentro (perchè tutti quelli che non sono d'accordo con te/con quello che scrivi nella misura in cui tu lo ritieni soddisfacente lo sono, dopotutto, me compreso) FA BENE e lo fa A RAGION VEDUTA. Capito? E' matto. Odia le persone, lui. Non so se è chiaro, ripeto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Vero. State condannando un'innocente. Ho iniziato io.
> 
> Se non fosse che Harley ha posto il minus habens davanti ad un bivio: "Neanderthalensis, tu adesso fare come Ultimo e difendere e ringhiare in forum, altrimenti seghe fino a glaciazione di inferno. Piglia clava e dimostrati uomo che difende donna. Scrivi italiano comprensibile, perchè Ultimo ottenuto licenza media con punti Mulino Bianco."



Sei soltanto un povero coglione che da del mafioso. Non sono incazzato è un pensiero sincero e palesato.

Il non saper esattamente formulare un discorso scritto, non solo non ti permette di scrivermelo per offendermi, ma, rende evidente cosa tu puoi dare ad un forum. 

Pensi di sentirti un figo con quattro parole ben scritte? Ti assicuro che non sono nè delle virgole nè dei punti che fanno la differenza in una persona. Che possano qualificarla ignorante in questo senso è vero, ma c'è di peggio e tu lo hai appena dimostrato con la tua spesso e tanto decantata cultura grammaticale.


----------



## passante (3 Settembre 2013)

io non so (e non voglio sapere) nulla delle vostre faccende private, ma mi pare che in questo thread si sia arrivati a attaccare sole senza motivo, nemmeno pretestuoso. e, secondo me, accade anche in altri thread. a me sole sta simpatica.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hannibal,premetto che manco so di cosa stai parlando,poi magari qualcuno mi raccontera'....percepisco che si tratti di cose vecchie...perche'le tiri fuori ora???


senti lothar, vai a farti due seghe e non rompere i coglioni. oppure rileggiti il thread e cerca di capire e poi rispondere senza uscire con post scritti alla cazzo di cane come questo. capisco che la comprensione non sia il tuo forte ma cerca di impegnarti e di mettercela tutta. Dai, che poi ti faccio recapitare a casa il mongolino d'oro. Che sicuramente andrà a completare la tua collezione degli innumerevoli d'argento che già hai.
Saluti, baci e abbracci. Vai a disquisire col tuo amico conte di mutande, fighe e giovani donzelle che te la smollano ad ogni angolo di strada.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> senti lothar, vai a farti due seghe e non rompere i coglioni. oppure rileggiti il thread e cerca di capire e poi rispondere senza uscire con post scritti alla cazzo di cane come questo. capisco che la comprensione non sia il tuo forte ma cerca di impegnarti e di mettercela tutta. Dai, che poi ti faccio recapitare a casa il mongolino d'oro. Che sicuramente andrà a completare la tua collezione degli innumerevoli d'argento che già hai.
> Saluti, baci e abbracci. Vai a disquisire col tuo amico conte di mutande, fighe e giovani donzelle che te la smollano ad ogni angolo di strada.



auahuahaahahaahahah


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> senti lothar, vai a farti due seghe e non rompere i coglioni. oppure rileggiti il thread e cerca di capire e poi rispondere senza uscire con post scritti alla cazzo di cane come questo. capisco che la comprensione non sia il tuo forte ma cerca di impegnarti e di mettercela tutta. Dai, che poi ti faccio recapitare a casa il mongolino d'oro. Che sicuramente andrà a completare la tua collezione degli innumerevoli d'argento che già hai.
> Saluti, baci e abbracci. Vai a disquisire col tuo amico conte di mutande, fighe e giovani donzelle che te la smollano ad ogni angolo di strada.


patetico pezzente


----------



## ilnikko (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo voi ci stiamo un po' denudando l'anima?





Minerva ha detto:


> se chiamano io non ci sono


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: "intervalli"


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lui PARLA A VANVERA. Anche adesso, mi sta triturando i coglioni in pm con i suoi insulti da bambino di quinta elementare. Non si prende NESSUNA COLPA. Non so se è chiaro. Lui è convinto che quando insulta qualcuno/a per difendere il tuo onore messo in pericolo da noialtri villani bifolchi i malafede e cattivi dentro (perchè tutti quelli che non sono d'accordo con te/con quello che scrivi nella misura in cui tu lo ritieni soddisfacente lo sono, dopotutto, me compreso) FA BENE e lo fa A RAGION VEDUTA. Capito? E' matto. Odia le persone, lui. Non so se è chiaro, ripeto.


uè pirletta, se non volevi essere rotto i coglioni non avresti risposto. ti ho insultato come credo meriti e l'ho fatto in pm come l'ho fatto qui tantissime volte. se sono matto ignorami no? eh nononono, lo sai che non sono matto e allora mi rispondi dicendo che ti rompo i coglioni. ahahahahahahaahhaahhah sei proprio divertente.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io non so (e non voglio sapere) nulla delle vostre faccende private, ma mi pare che in questo thread si sia arrivati a attaccare sole senza motivo, nemmeno pretestuoso. e, secondo me, accade anche in altri thread. a me sole sta simpatica.



Mi dispiace usare il tuo post, e ti chiedo scusa fin da adesso. Aspetto ancora una risposta della Matraini, e se la risposta dovesse essere che- si Sole in questo 3D mi ha attaccato per prima ...... Sarò il primo a scusarmi con la Matraini. 

Anche se attaccare per primi oppure no, si è oltrepassata completamente la misura.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> patetico pezzente


ahahahahhahahahahahahahahhah
ecco, adesso puoi andare. hai scritto perlomeno qualcosa di inerente al thread. e ci hai messo meno tempo di quanto pensassi, sono colpito. il mongoilno è tuo. ma adesso vai, che sicuramente hai qualche giovane troia incontrata su meetic che ti aspetta per un aperitivo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei soltanto un povero coglione che da del mafioso. Non sono incazzato è un pensiero sincero e palesato.
> 
> Il non saper esattamente formulare un discorso scritto, non solo non ti permette di scrivermelo per offendermi, ma, rende evidente cosa tu puoi dare ad un forum.
> 
> Pensi di sentirti un figo con quattro parole ben scritte? Ti assicuro che non sono nè delle virgole nè dei punti che fanno la differenza in una persona. Che possano qualificarla ignorante in questo senso è vero, ma c'è di peggio e tu lo hai appena dimostrato con la tua spesso e tanto decantata cultura grammaticale.


 Non ti ho scritto "ignorante di merda" (cosa che non penso e non mi permetterei mai di scrivere). Ho fatto una battuta. Perchè ti incazzi, scusa? Ridici, rispondi a tono e sii orgoglioso delle tue origini e dei tuoi difetti. Non lo dico con ironia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> la differenza è che da un anno sole li ignora e loro continuano ad insultarla. e i motivi sono quelli. noi saremmo andati avnti ma questi 4 smandrappati ancora al dito ce l'hanno legata. ora. perché si dovrebbe ignorare l'insulto. si potrebbe. io non ignoro. però io sono la merda che risponde agli insulti a me e alla mia donna. a questi qua non viene detto praticamente nulla. anzi, li si difende pure.


Come io tendo ad ignorare sole e te da un anno.
Ma per me è facile.
Mi sono presa solo una minaccia che fossero rivelati il mio nome e cognome, un augurio di un cancro e qualcos'altro che riguardava mia figlia per averti fatto presente che avevi rotto i coglioni tra minacce, auguri di cancro e similari.
Prega di non doverlo mai sapere, cosa è un cancro: io personalmente auguro a te e a tutti quanti che non dobbiate mai saperlo.
E soprattutto NON NOMINARE I FIGLI.
Prenditela con noi, che abbiamo le spalle larghe, ma nominare i figli è un abominio, tu da padre dovresti ben saperlo.
Perchè il loro dolore non ti porterà nessuna fortuna, loro sono fuori da questi giochi e devono restare fuori.  
Però tu adesso hai chiesto scusa e secondo te siamo a posto.
E una sportellata virtuale in faccia da parte di sole che ha pensato me la meritassi visto come io mi ero comportata con te. IO.
 Tra l'altro lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, nonostante abbia ammesso di essersi comportata in modo non lucido in quel periodo, in generale.

Devo dire che la cosa che mi è più dispiaciuta è stato il fatto che mi abbia fatto dubitare di quintina, dicendomi che era stata lei a dirti chi ero, visto che siete amici e vi collegavate assieme.
E io da un giorno all'altro ho chiuso la porta in faccia anche a lei che non c'entrava nulla.
Poi Sole ha ammesso di essere stata lei a dirti chi ero... ma io la porta l'avevo già chiusa. 
Questo mi è dispiaciuto.

Comunque, dicevo, per me è facile.
Per altri evidentemente meno.
Se ci fosse un modo perchè voi(tu e sole) poteste frequentare questo posto ancora senza dare adito a situazioni per i più spiacevoli, per alcuni dolorose... io continuerei ad evitarvi e sarei a posto.
Ma non c'è, è evidente.
Credo che sia evidente anche a voi. 
A questo punto, se rimanete, è evidente a tutti che rimanete per provocare, a torto o ragione che sia.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> uè pirletta, se non volevi essere rotto i coglioni non avresti risposto. ti ho insultato come credo meriti e l'ho fatto in pm come l'ho fatto qui tantissime volte. se sono matto ignorami no? eh nononono, lo sai che non sono matto e allora mi rispondi dicendo che ti rompo i coglioni. ahahahahahahaahhaahhah sei proprio divertente.


Se "non volevo essere rotto i coglioni" non dovevi proprio scrivere. Quando hai scritto già solo il primo pm il danno l'avevi fatto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non ti ho scritto "ignorante di merda" (cosa che non penso e non mi permetterei mai di scrivere). Ho fatto una battuta. Perchè ti incazzi, scusa? Ridici, rispondi a tono e sii orgoglioso delle tue origini e dei tuoi difetti. Non lo dico con ironia.


Allora non mi hai letto, ho scritto, non sono incazzato, il darti del coglione è sentito, ma sentire una cosa non vuol dire esserne contenti o felici, anzi, in questo caso assolutamente non sono contento. 

E poi, è inutile che usi le buone parole, ci sono tanti post che parlano per te, quindi non tirare indietro la mano, è da vigliacchi.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come io tendo ad ignorare sole e te da un anno.
> Ma per me è facile.
> Mi sono presa solo una minaccia che fossero rivelati il mio nome e cognome, un augurio di un cancro e qualcos'altro che riguardava mia figlia per averti fatto presente che avevi rotto i coglioni tra minacce, auguri di cancro e similari.
> Prega di non doverlo mai sapere, cosa è un cancro: io personalmente auguro a te e a tutti quanti che non dobbiate mai saperlo.
> ...


Cara Sbri,non ne vale la pena..basta che tu lo ignori,l'emerito coglione mai goduto sparisce.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

certo che se si arriva al punto di non poter esprimere un'opinione (giusta o sbagliata) perchè poi si viene massacrati non ha senso stare qui


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Senti, sbaglio o non hai risposto alla mia domanda?
> *
> O devo per caso andarmi a leggere 3D di anni passati per rendermi agggulturato e capire i tuoi insulti di ORA a Sole?
> 
> Francamente e credimi, m'interessa soltanto il tema del forum,  non se tu porti figli dall'amante o no... Chiaro?


i motivi per i quali insulta sole non sono scritti qui. ma non li scriverà mai perché sono così risibili e hanno una spiegazione così infantile da parte dlla matraini che farebbero cadere le braccia a chiunque e siccome (qui dentro) si è creata un personaggio sarebbe troppa la figura di merda conseguente che è impossibile che vengano fuori. una piccola parte lo ha scritto sole. ma ovviamente non è lei che deve divulgare i motivi per i quali sta zoccola ce l'ha con lei. e con lei altri. sono un pettegolo? lo sono, forse. ma non sempre e non con tutti. ribadisco, il rispetto per le cose private che mi sono state riferite direttamente o indirettamente chi mi conosce bene e mi ha sempre rispettato sa benissimo che l'ho sempre avuto. per gli altri, che si chiedano (ma quando mai? è un'utopia) il perché sono uscite fuori. non vale per tutti ma per me vale: non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te. non avete rispettato me e la mia donna. non rompete la ualleraallora  e beccatevi tutto quello che vi siete meritati. insulti compresi


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Adesso*

Ho ritenuto giusto mettermi in disparte fino ad ora ma adesso basta.Sono nauseato,possibile che tre forumiste vanno al mare senza parlare di oscuro?possibile che non ci sia un cazzo di scoop sulla mia persona?una maldicenza?possibile che non mi s'incula nessuna?Vengo a sapere che si spettegola di jb,che con tutto il rispetto ha la simpatia di un Marzullo calvo,con l'onestà intellettuale di emilio fede,e la mascolinità di lele mora....!Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?Sto cazzo di jb che si diverta ad appellare gli altri"svantaggiati"tranne poi dissanguarci il cazzo con pettegolezzi di bassa risma dove non ci sono neanche io!i vostri insulti poi:UNA CHIAVICA,non sapete neanche insultarvi come si deve,ma andate affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vogliamo dirlo? Se io ho chiacchierato, c'é chi lo ha fatto più di me. La differenza è che chi lo ha fatto non sta con Alex.
> *Che risponde personalmente di ciò che scrive*.


 Minus habens, ti vedo messo male. Te manget minga el panetùn, se prende le distanze e si dissocia pure lei. Sembrate il PD, cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto giusto mettermi in disparte fino ad ora ma adesso basta.Sono nauseato,possibile che tre forumiste vanno al mare senza parlare di oscuro?possibile che non ci sia un cazzo di scoop sulla mia persona?una maldicenza?possibile che non mi s'incula nessuna?Vengo a sapere che si spettegola di jb,che con tutto il rispetto ha la simpatia di un Marzullo calvo,con l'onestà intellettuale di emilio fede,e la mascolinità di lele mora....!Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?Sto cazzo di jb che si diverta ad appellare gli altri"svantaggiati"tranne poi dissanguarci il cazzo con pettegolezzi di bassa risma dove non ci sono neanche io!i vostri insulti poi:UNA CHIAVICA,non sapete neanche insultarvi come si deve,ma andate affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.


Non ti sai scegliere le amiche. Simy tiene la bocca cucita, ci ho provato... niente da fare.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti sai scegliere le amiche. Simy tiene la bocca cucita, ci ho provato... niente da fare.


Pensa che fine.....piaccio alle brave ragazze....che culo.:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti sai scegliere le amiche. Simy tiene la bocca cucita, ci ho provato... niente da fare.


Quoto
Mai un particolare, nemmeno minimo...troppa paura che glielo portiamo via


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Farfalla*



farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Mai un particolare, nemmeno minimo...troppa paura che glielo portiamo via


Proprio stronza la simy...............:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> i motivi per i quali insulta sole non sono scritti qui. ma non li scriverà mai perché sono così risibili e hanno una spiegazione così infantile da parte dlla matraini che farebbero cadere le braccia a chiunque e siccome (qui dentro) si è creata un personaggio sarebbe troppa la figura di merda conseguente che è impossibile che vengano fuori. una piccola parte lo ha scritto sole. ma ovviamente non è lei che deve divulgare i motivi per i quali sta zoccola ce l'ha con lei. e con lei altri. sono un pettegolo? lo sono, forse. ma non sempre e non con tutti. ribadisco, il rispetto per le cose private che mi sono state riferite direttamente o indirettamente chi mi conosce bene e mi ha sempre rispettato sa benissimo che l'ho sempre avuto. per gli altri, che si chiedano (ma quando mai? è un'utopia) il perché sono uscite fuori. non vale per tutti ma per me vale: non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te. non avete rispettato me e la mia donna. non rompete la ualleraallora  e beccatevi tutto quello che vi siete meritati. insulti compresi



Capito. 

In più vorrei dire la mia, se la mia compagna o moglie che sia, fosse insultata a ragione oppure a torto, starei in qualunque caso non solo a difenderla, ma farei come te e ancora di più. In privato poi sarebbero fatti miei e della mia compagna o moglie che sia.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come io tendo ad ignorare sole e te da un anno.
> Ma per me è facile.
> Mi sono presa solo una minaccia che fossero rivelati il mio nome e cognome, un augurio di un cancro e qualcos'altro che riguardava mia figlia per averti fatto presente che avevi rotto i coglioni tra minacce, auguri di cancro e similari.
> Prega di non doverlo mai sapere, cosa è un cancro: io personalmente auguro a te e a tutti quanti che non dobbiate mai saperlo.
> ...


una precisazione. Sole mi ha solo detto di dove eri. Nessun nome e nessun cognome.  E' bastato che andassi sul suo profilo, cercare una donna di quel posto (eri l'unica)e  il gioco è stato fatto. Per il resto sei tu che continuavi a chiamarmi per nome e io ho fatto non certo la stessa cosa, ma simile. Due iniziali non significano nulla. e per questo, ma solo per questo smettila di fare la vittima che nessuno ha divulgato nulla e manco c'era intenzione. poi, ovviamente, puoi credere quello che ti pare.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto giusto mettermi in disparte fino ad ora ma adesso basta.Sono nauseato,possibile che tre forumiste vanno al mare senza parlare di oscuro?possibile che non ci sia un cazzo di scoop sulla mia persona?una maldicenza?possibile che non mi s'incula nessuna?*Vengo a sapere che si spettegola di jb,che con tutto il rispetto ha la simpatia di un Marzullo calvo,con l'onestà intellettuale di emilio fede,e la mascolinità di lele mora....!*Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?Sto cazzo di jb che si diverta ad appellare gli altri"svantaggiati"tranne poi dissanguarci il cazzo con pettegolezzi di bassa risma dove non ci sono neanche io!i vostri insulti poi:UNA CHIAVICA,non sapete neanche insultarvi come si deve,ma andate affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.


Ellamadò.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Proprio stronza la simy...............:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


lo hai capito adesso?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ellamadò.


E cazzo dai,non è che fai della simpatia il tuo punto di forza,poi che si mettono a ridere quando ti tiri giù le mutande mica significa essere simpatici!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> lo hai capito adesso?


Da mò...................!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> una precisazione. Sole mi ha solo detto di dove eri. Nessun nome e nessun cognome. E' bastato che andassi sul suo profilo, cercare una donna di quel posto (eri l'unica)e il gioco è stato fatto. Per il resto sei tu che continuavi a chiamarmi per nome e io ho fatto non certo la stessa cosa, ma simile. Due iniziali non significano nulla. e per questo, ma solo per questo smettila di fare la vittima che nessuno ha divulgato nulla e *manco c'era intenzione. *poi, ovviamente, puoi credere quello che ti pare.


Compà, tu l'hai prima insultata dandole della mignotta e poi minacciata proprio di divulgare nome e cognome.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto giusto mettermi in disparte fino ad ora ma adesso basta.Sono nauseato,possibile che tre forumiste vanno al mare senza parlare di oscuro?possibile che non ci sia un cazzo di scoop sulla mia persona?una maldicenza?*possibile che non mi s'incula *nessuna?Vengo a sapere che si spettegola di jb,che con tutto il rispetto ha la simpatia di un Marzullo calvo,con l'onestà intellettuale di emilio fede,e la mascolinità di lele mora....!Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?Sto cazzo di jb che si diverta ad appellare gli altri"svantaggiati"tranne poi dissanguarci il cazzo con pettegolezzi di bassa risma dove non ci sono neanche io!i vostri insulti poi:UNA CHIAVICA,non sapete neanche insultarvi come si deve,ma andate affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.



 Spero lapsus... Santa Rosalia! mi cade un mito.:rotfl:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> certo che se si arriva al punto di non poter esprimere un'opinione (giusta o sbagliata) perchè poi si viene massacrati non ha senso stare qui


se avessi espresso (adesso e non un anno fa) ANCHE a chi veniva insultato (adesso e non un anno fa) una certa "solidarietà" nessuno ti avrebbe massacrato. e nessuno ti avrebbe detto nulla se fossi stata neutrale con tutti. lo fai solo a cazzi tuoi. e visto che ci si conosce qualcuno ci può rimanere anche male. non è la prima volta che lo fai. quindi è una tua modalità. per me, e solo PER ME, disgustosa.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Spero lapsus... Santa Rosalia! mi cade un mito.:rotfl:


In senso figurato,queste parlano,ma solo una mi ha offerto il culo.Come mai?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Ennesimo Thread che...... mah...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In senso figurato,queste parlano,ma solo una mi ha offerto il culo.Come mai?



Per i 30 cm! cazzi tuoi.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Per i 30 cm! cazzi tuoi.


Ah.......ho capito.Grazie!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E cazzo dai,non è che fai della simpatia il tuo punto di forza,poi che si mettono a ridere quando ti tiri giù le mutande mica significa essere simpatici!!!!









Non sono simpatico?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah.......ho capito.Grazie!



Per un amico questo e.. basta eh! che dopo quel lapsus o no... sto preoccupato. :carneval::rotfl:

:amici:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sono simpatico?


Nonostante i nostri scazzi,io ti trovo quasi figo,con quest'aria alla carlo lucarelli...anche se dei tuoi enigmi non frega un cazzo a nessuno.:up:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Compà, tu l'hai prima insultata dandole della mignotta e poi minacciata proprio di divulgare nome e cognome.


compà vatti a rileggere tu il post. solo iniziali puntate. nessun altro commento. la minaccia è stata dedotta. postami dove ho scritto che avrei divulgato nome e cognome di sbriciolata e giuro su quello che ho di più caro che ti chiedo scusa a carattere cubitali. cosa che non succederà mai perché così non è andata. Stiamo esagerando. Se scrivo che ti chiami F. R. ho divulgato qualcosa? ma state andando (come lo eravate quella volt) fuori di melone. lei mi ha chiamato per nome e io le ho risposto con le sue iniziali. benissimo. ti do le iniziali del mio vicino di casa. P. L. (e sono quelle vere). ti sfido adesso a trovare il nome e cognome del mio vicino di casa e dire che sto minacciando di divulgare al sua identità senza che io scriva altro. ripigliati, COMPA'


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

però ... però ... ammesso e non concesso ... 

se mi fai capire, che tu sai ... 
che reazione ti aspetti? o cosa sta a significare?

ehhh ... non ci vogliono in questo caso le parole chiare.
scatta tutto da se ... 
del tipo ... se non faccio attenzione ... chi lo sa ... 
forse scoprite che mi chiamo Carmensita de Dullo ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però ... però ... ammesso e non concesso ...
> 
> ...


Meglio sienne allora!


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meglio sienne allora!


Ciao 

:rotfl: ... è vero ... 

anche perché, dietro il nome "sienne" ... vi è una bella storia. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> compà vatti a rileggere tu il post. solo iniziali puntate. nessun altro commento. la minaccia è stata dedotta. postami dove ho scritto che avrei divulgato nome e cognome di sbriciolata e giuro su quello che ho di più caro che ti chiedo scusa a carattere cubitali. cosa che non succederà mai perché così non è andata. Stiamo esagerando. Se scrivo che ti chiami F. R. ho divulgato qualcosa? ma state andando (come lo eravate quella volt) fuori di melone. lei* mi ha chiamato per nome* e io le ho risposto con le sue iniziali. benissimo. ti do le iniziali del mio vicino di casa. P. L. (e sono quelle vere). ti sfido adesso a trovare il nome e cognome del mio vicino di casa e dire che sto minacciando di divulgare al sua identità senza che io scriva altro. ripigliati, COMPA'


ti ha forse chiamato alex come ho fatto io e mi hai tirato addosso un mega malocchio?
è una vita che tutti ti chiamano così e poi quando lo si scrive accusi di entrare nella tua privacy e ti incazzi minacciando morte e miseria per l'eternità.
non è gentile:singleeye:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> però ... però ... ammesso e non concesso ...
> 
> ...


io non avevo detto chi fossi e lei mi chiamava per nome di battesimo. ho fatto la stessa cosa. non proprio, perché nessuno ha mai saputo il nome e cognome di sbriciolata se non le su iniziali che non significano nulla di nulla e per nessuno.. ergo stiamo facendo solo speculazoni su una cazzata.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> compà vatti a rileggere tu il post. solo iniziali puntate. nessun altro commento. la minaccia è stata dedotta. postami dove ho scritto che avrei divulgato nome e cognome di sbriciolata e giuro su quello che ho di più caro che ti chiedo scusa a carattere cubitali. cosa che non succederà mai perché così non è andata. *Stiamo esagerando.* Se scrivo che ti chiami F. R. ho divulgato qualcosa? ma state andando (come lo eravate quella volt) fuori di melone. lei mi ha chiamato per nome e io le ho risposto con le sue iniziali. benissimo. ti do le iniziali del mio vicino di casa. P. L. (e sono quelle vere). ti sfido adesso a trovare il nome e cognome del mio vicino di casa e dire che sto minacciando di divulgare al sua identità senza che io scriva altro. ripigliati, COMPA'


E' una battuta?

Per il resto: non faccio dossieraggio. Non ricordo il thread dove è successo e non saprei ritrovarlo, onestamente. Ma è successo eccome. L'hai minacciata, direttamente ed indirettamente. Non m'invento nulla, non ne ho proprio il motivo. E che per te non sià una novità minacciare a destra e a manca è palese. Senza contare che GIA' anche solo scrivere le iniziali di qualcuno così come hai fatto tu quella volta è una minaccia eccome. Non mi pare che ci sia da discuterci.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti ha forse chiamato alex come ho fatto io e mi hai tirato addosso un mega malocchio?
> è una vita che tutti ti chiamano così e poi quando lo si scrive accusi di entrare nella tua privacy e ti incazzi minacciando morte e miseria per l'eternità.
> non è gentile:singleeye:


se volevo far sapere chi fossi lo avrei fatto io. chi sei tu o sbriciolata per continuare imperterrite fare questo? nessuno.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una battuta?
> 
> Per il resto: non faccio dossieraggio. Non ricordo il thread dove è successo e non saprei ritrovarlo, onestamente. Ma è successo eccome. L'hai minacciata, direttamente ed indirettamente. Non m'invento nulla, non ne ho proprio il motivo. E che per te non sià una novità minacciare a destra e a manca è palese. Senza contare che GIA' anche solo scrivere le iniziali di qualcuno così come hai fatto tu quella volta è una minaccia eccome. Non mi pare che ci sia da discuterci.


io se minaccio lo faccio chiaramente come ho fatto con la matraini, idiota. chiaramente, in maniera esplicita e diretta. le tue speculazioni fanno solo ridere i polli.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> io non avevo detto chi fossi e lei mi chiamava per nome di battesimo. ho fatto la stessa cosa. non proprio, perché nessuno ha mai saputo il nome e cognome di sbriciolata se non le su iniziali che non significano nulla di nulla e per nessuno.. ergo stiamo facendo solo speculazoni su una cazzata.


Ciao Hannibal

ti prego, veramente ... 

te lo devo spiegare? se io - anche come reazione ad una cosa brutta - rispondo 
mettendo le iniziali ... certo, per gli altri, non significano nulla ... 
ma lei sa, che tu sai ... e tu sai, che lei ora sa ... e se lei non fa, tu fai ... 
forse, ma questo chi lo sa?

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una battuta?
> 
> Per il resto: non faccio dossieraggio. Non ricordo il thread dove è successo e non saprei ritrovarlo, onestamente. Ma è successo eccome. L'hai minacciata, direttamente ed indirettamente. Non m'invento nulla, non ne ho proprio il motivo. E che per te non sià una novità minacciare a destra e a manca è palese. Senza contare che GIA' anche solo scrivere le iniziali di qualcuno così come hai fatto tu quella volta è una minaccia eccome. Non mi pare che ci sia da discuterci.


PS: non fai dossieraggio perché faresti solo una figura di merda


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> se volevo far sapere chi fossi lo avrei fatto io. chi sei tu o sbriciolata per continuare imperterrite fare questo? nessuno.


vero.però se noti anche quando la tua compagna scrive di te ti chiama per nome.
dobbiamo usare ogni volta il nuovo capisci che è un lavoraccio


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' una battuta?
> 
> Per il resto: non faccio dossieraggio. Non ricordo il thread dove è successo e non saprei ritrovarlo, onestamente. Ma è successo eccome. L'hai minacciata, direttamente ed indirettamente. Non m'invento nulla, non ne ho proprio il motivo. E che per te non sià una novità minacciare a destra e a manca è palese. Senza contare che GIA' anche solo scrivere le iniziali di qualcuno così come hai fatto tu quella volta è una minaccia eccome. Non mi pare che ci sia da discuterci.


e comunque vedo che il mio vicino di casa ha ancora nome e cognome protetti da privacy...ahahahaha sei patetico


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> io se minaccio lo faccio chiaramente come ho fatto con la matraini, idiota. chiaramente, in maniera esplicita e diretta. le tue speculazioni fanno solo ridere i polli.


Scrivere le iniziali di qualcuno quando di suppone che tu non le conosca, qualcuno con il quale stai avendo un acceso diverbio, è minacciare. Scrivere anche che sai benissimo dove abita è ancora un passo in più in quella direzione. O sei talmente stupido che non sai cosa fai?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

l'hai usato per una vita come nick e le prime volte ho veramente usato in questo modo.
poi, sei forte...fra un po' scrivete quante volte trombate e vuoi la privacy


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Magari*



Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai usato per una vita come nick e le prime volte ho veramente usato in questo modo.
> poi, sei forte...fra un po' scrivete quante volte trombate e vuoi la privacy


E magari,perchè mi annoio un pò,vorrei leggere qualcosa di piccante....


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal
> 
> ti prego, veramente ...
> 
> ...


è evidente (ma solo a me. devo esser particolarmente intelligente io...anzi fammi pensare..no, dopo aver scritto le sue iniziali ho anche scritto questo. sia a minerva che a lei. ma ancora evidentemente non hanno capito. eppure era scritto in italiano come lo è scritto adesso) che volevo farle sentire come ci si sente quando qualcuno non vuole fare sapere chi è come tutti qui dentro viene chiamato per nome. certo il mio nome è conosciuto perché io l'ho sempre detto. ma se mi riscrivo e non voglio far sapere chi sono io come tutti qui dentro (repetita iuvant) se non avevo detto che ero io un motivo c'era ed era che non volevo si iniziasse ad insultarmi e litigare come sempre.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come io tendo ad ignorare sole e te da un anno.
> Ma per me è facile.
> Mi sono presa solo una minaccia che fossero rivelati il mio nome e cognome, un augurio di un cancro e qualcos'altro che riguardava mia figlia per averti fatto presente che avevi rotto i coglioni tra minacce, auguri di cancro e similari.
> Prega di non doverlo mai sapere, cosa è un cancro: io personalmente auguro a te e a tutti quanti che non dobbiate mai saperlo.
> ...


Nego nel modo più assoluto di aver detto ad Alex il tuo nome e cognome e di averlo ammesso!
Ma stiamo scherzando??
Ora non posso e su fb ho cambiato nome, ma se riesco e se ce l'ho ancora vado a ripescare il messaggio privato che ti mandai su fb per spiegarti che probabilmente, avendo solo una ventina di amici molti dei quali conosciuti da Alex, lui è risalito a te andando per esclusione.

Qui stiamo rasentando la diffamazione. Mi si accusa pubblicamente di aver divulgato dati personali, cosa che non ho mai fatto, nemmeno con il mio fidanzato. Vanno bene gli insulti e le insinuazioni, ma non mi si fa passare per una che non sono.
Questo non lo accetto. Non sono una santa, ho fatto le mie cazzate, ma ho sempre cercato di essere corretta.

Spero di ritrovare il messaggio privato perchè un'accusa di questo.genere può fare terra bruciata intorno a una persona. E non mi sembra giusto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> PS: non fai dossieraggio perché faresti solo una figura di merda



Non faccio dossieraggio perchè non sono uso e non me ne frega nulla. Non chiedo nè nome e cognome delle persone nè dove abitano se non ai diretti interessati, in caso.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai usato per una vita come nick e le prime volte ho veramente usato in questo modo.
> poi, sei forte...fra un po' scrivete quante volte trombate e vuoi la privacy


minerva quando sono rientrato non ho detto chi fossi e tu più di chiunque altro dovresti sapere perché. ovvio che lo hai fatto per ripicca e lo capisco. avessi conosciuto le tue iniziali avrei essi pure le tue. non volevo che si iniziasse il solito tra tran. evidentemente tu lo volevi e lo hai anche ottenuto. va benissimo, ma non ci si lamenti dopo se alle proprie azioni una reazione arriva. e pur con tutte le divergenze ti riconosco una mente lucida e brillante. smettila di volermi far ricredere a tutti i costi. lo hai fatto per un motivo ben preciso. come l'ho fatto io per un motivo ben preciso (scritto allora e rispiegato adesso) ma fai ancora finta di non capire. sii onesta visto che per te è un valore.


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Hannibal*



Hannibal ha detto:


> minerva quando sono rientrato non ho detto chi fossi e tu più di chiunque altro dovresti sapere perché. ovvio che lo hai fatto per ripicca e lo capisco. avessi conosciuto le tue iniziali avrei essi pure le tue. non volevo che si iniziasse il solito tra tran. evidentemente tu lo volevi e lo hai anche ottenuto. va benissimo, ma non ci si lamenti dopo se alle proprie azioni una reazione arriva. e pur con tutte le divergenze ti riconosco una mente lucida e brillante. smettila di volermi far ricredere a tutti i costi. lo hai fatto per un motivo ben preciso. come l'ho fatto io per un motivo ben preciso (scritto allora e rispiegato adesso) ma fai ancora finta di non capire. sii onesta visto che per te è un valore.


E vai con il festival della cazzata oggi,minerva mente lucida e brillante.....te ne sei accorto solo tu,ma solo tu!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> minerva quando sono rientrato non ho detto chi fossi e tu più di chiunque altro dovresti sapere perché.* ovvio che lo hai fatto per ripicca* e lo capisco. avessi conosciuto le tue iniziali avrei essi pure le tue. non volevo che si iniziasse il solito tra tran. evidentemente tu lo volevi e lo hai anche ottenuto. va benissimo, ma non ci si lamenti dopo se alle proprie azioni una reazione arriva. e pur con tutte le divergenze ti riconosco una mente lucida e brillante. smettila di volermi far ricredere a tutti i costi. lo hai fatto per un motivo ben preciso. come l'ho fatto io per un motivo ben preciso (scritto allora e rispiegato adesso) ma fai ancora finta di non capire. sii onesta visto che per te è un valore.


ovvio una sega...non è che ho cinquant'anni solo per farmi dare della vegliarda , mon dieu .
nemmeno da bimbetta facevo le ripicche


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> è evidente (ma solo a me. devo esser particolarmente intelligente io...anzi fammi pensare..no, dopo aver scritto le sue iniziali ho anche scritto questo. sia a minerva che a lei. ma ancora evidentemente non hanno capito. eppure era scritto in italiano come lo è scritto adesso) che volevo farle sentire come ci si sente quando qualcuno non vuole fare sapere chi è come tutti qui dentro viene chiamato per nome. certo il mio nome è conosciuto perché io l'ho sempre detto. ma se mi riscrivo e non voglio far sapere chi sono io come tutti qui dentro (repetita iuvant) se non avevo detto che ero io un motivo c'era ed era che non volevo si iniziasse ad insultarmi e litigare come sempre.


Ciao Hannibal

ecco, bene ... lo hai scritto. 
da parte tua, hai voluto far sentire come ci si sente ... 
apparentemente, questo messaggio non è arrivato,
perché è arrivato, la tua intenzione in modo errata,
cioè tipo minaccia. questo però lo riesci a cogliere, 
penso di si. 

ora se è perché hai aggiunto di tutto e di più
(tipo ... auguri di non so che cosa, che in un paese
come l'italia viene presa moooolto male) ... 
il tutto assume una triplica e amplificata dimensione ... 

un po' la zappa sui piedi, te la sei dato da solo ... 
è uno "scacco matto" ... quando arrivi a quel punto. 
anzi, lo hai superato ... non te la perdonano ... 

paese ... anche se molti dicono di no ... ma 
il senso della "superstizione" c'è ... 
e non viene visto che, questo è strapieno ... 


sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nego nel modo più assoluto di aver detto ad Alex il tuo nome e cognome e di averlo ammesso!
> Ma stiamo scherzando??
> Ora non posso e su fb ho cambiato nome, ma se riesco e se ce l'ho ancora vado a ripescare il messaggio privato che ti mandai su fb per spiegarti che probabilmente, avendo solo una ventina di amici molti dei quali conosciuti da Alex, lui è risalito a te andando per esclusione.


Minus habens, ti vedo sempre peggio. Il prossimo nick quale sarà?"sedottoeabbandonatonellareadiserviziodimelegnano"?
Più che il PD, sembrate Silvio e Veronica versione poracci.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nego nel modo più assoluto di aver detto ad Alex il tuo nome e cognome e di averlo ammesso!
> Ma stiamo scherzando??
> Ora non posso e su fb ho cambiato nome, ma se riesco e se ce l'ho ancora vado a ripescare il messaggio privato che ti mandai su fb per spiegarti che probabilmente, avendo solo una ventina di amici molti dei quali conosciuti da Alex, lui è risalito a te andando per esclusione.
> 
> ...


Ma voialtri due PRIMA fate i cazzo e cucchiara e POI "eh, ma io nego qui e lì gli ho solo detto dove abitavi!": cosa pensi ci avrebbe fatto lui con quell'informazione? Eh? No, dico. Questo mettilo tra le cazzate che hai fatto, dai. Ma di buon ordine.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Nego nel modo più assoluto di aver detto ad Alex il tuo nome e cognome e di averlo ammesso!
> Ma stiamo scherzando??
> Ora non posso e su fb ho cambiato nome, ma se riesco e se ce l'ho ancora vado a ripescare il messaggio privato che ti mandai su fb per spiegarti che probabilmente, avendo solo una ventina di amici molti dei quali conosciuti da Alex, lui è risalito a te andando per esclusione.
> 
> ...


ho spiegato (e adesso non ricordo esattamente  ma mi pare lo feci anche allora ma evidentemente non riesco a farmi spiegare) come sono risalito a lei. mi hai detto che era una tua amica su fb e che era di una particolare città. stop. nessun'altra informazione. né che lavoro facesse, sposata o nubile, bella o brutta, alta o magra. nulla di nulla. diverso tempo prima che succedesse quello che è successo. mi sono ricordato la città, che è una donna. era l'unica donna di quella città fra i tuoi amici e l'ho trovata. anche a tua insaputa oltretutto.  punto!!!!
chi ha altre prove dissonanti da quello che ho scritto scriva atro altrimenti stia zitto e la smetta di rompere i coglioni su un'emerita puttanata.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri due PRIMA fate i cazzo e cucchiara e POI "eh, ma io nego qui e lì gli ho solo detto dove abitavi!": cosa pensi ci avrebbe fatto lui con quell'informazione? Eh? No, dico. Questo mettilo tra le cazzate che hai fatto, dai. Ma di buon ordine.


coglione, le ho chiesto se la conosceva molto tempo prima dell'episodio e mi ha detto solo questo. cretino coglione, cosa avrebbe fatto di strano, eh? se non vuoi essere beccato su fb non ti iscrivi., ritardato


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao xxxxxxx, penso non sia più il caso di mantenere questo collegamento tra noi su fb, visto ció che ho letto tra ieri e oggi sul forum. Prima peró ci tengo a chiarire che io non sono una che si diverte a divulgare dati personali a vantaggio di altri. Ho pochissimi amici su fb, in tutto al momento sono 25. l'unico che puó vederli è Alex. Conoscendo gli altri, molti di persona, e sapendo che tu sei fra questi, penso non abbia avuto difficoltá a capire chi sei. Io ho con lui l'abitudine di parlare anche di terze persone che conosciamo entrambi e, essendo il mio uomo, per quanto io sia una persona molto discreta sui fatti altrui, capita che passino informazioni tra noi, penso sia normale. Ma francamente non ricordo di avergli mai detto come ti chiami, anche xchè non ce n'è mai stato motivo. Libera di pensare ció che vuoi, comunque. Buon proseguimento.

Ho ritrovato il messaggio. Non posso fare lo screenshot perchè compare il tuo nome. Accanto a me c'è una forumista che l'ha visto coi suoi occhi e nel caso può testimoniare.
A questo messaggio non hai mai risposto.

Sono davvero delusa. Io non devo chiedere scusa DI NIENTE.

E se serve lo screenshot faccio pure quello.

Scusate tutti, ma essere accusati in questo modo mi.fa ripiombare nell'ansia.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ho spiegato (e adesso non ricordo esattamente ma mi pare lo feci anche allora ma evidentemente non riesco a farmi spiegare) come sono risalito a lei. mi hai detto che era una tua amica su fb e che era di una particolare città. stop. nessun'altra informazione. né che lavoro facesse, sposata o nubile, bella o brutta, alta o magra. nulla di nulla. *diverso tempo prima che succedesse quello che è successo.* *mi sono ricordato la città, che è una donna. era l'unica donna di quella città fra i tuoi amici e l'ho trovata. anche a tua insaputa oltretutto. punto!!!!
> *chi ha altre prove dissonanti da quello che ho scritto scriva atro altrimenti stia zitto e la smetta di rompere i coglioni su un'emerita puttanata.


Tu stai male ad un certo livello, fattelo dire. Che teatrino.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ovvio una sega...non è che ho cinquant'anni solo per farmi dare della vegliarda , mon dieu .
> nemmeno da bimbetta facevo le ripicche


ok. volevi vedere cosa sarebbe successo anche pur sapendolo. come la vogliamo chiamare, una pochettino di cattiveria? ok non ripicca, una piccola malignità/cattiveria. scusa per la parola sbagliata


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> coglione, le ho chiesto se la conosceva molto tempo prima dell'episodio e mi ha detto solo questo. cretino coglione, cosa avrebbe fatto di strano, eh? se non vuoi essere beccato su fb non ti iscrivi., ritardato


Sì sì, anni prima. Ere prima, addirittura. E magari eri solo curioso. E quell'altra che via pm voleva pure sapere come mi chiamassi che lei era una che parlava "a viso aperto". Poveri noi.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> coglione, le ho chiesto se la conosceva molto tempo prima dell'episodio e mi ha detto solo questo. cretino coglione, cosa avrebbe fatto di strano, eh? *se non vuoi essere beccato su fb non ti iscrivi*., ritardato



Ciao Hannibal,

non rompo ... spiego solo.

se non vuoi essere beccato ...
puoi essere solo beccato, se sai chi cercare. 

non è che vai alla cieca ... 
e giochi a dati ... o fai "Ene mene mu, und du bisch tuss" ... 

solo appunto logico ... 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu stai male ad un certo livello, fattelo dire. Che teatrino.


incrdibile. vuoi dirmi che con tua moglie non dite. sai il mio collega oggi ha fatto questo, oppure ha detto questo? stai proprio male tu.... stiamo tutti e due sullo stesso forum ed è normale che se ne parli. se parlando del forum mi ha detto che una tale utente era sua maica su fb e che era di una tale città e tu lo reputi un teatrino fatti curare perché lo squilibrato sei tu. e non poco, coglione ritardato


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> incrdibile. vuoi dirmi che con tua moglie non dite. sai il mio collega oggi ha fatto questo, oppure ha detto questo? stai proprio male tu.... stiamo tutti e due sullo stesso forum ed è normale che se ne parli. se parlando del forum mi ha detto che una tale utente era sua maica su fb e che era di una tale città e tu lo reputi un teatrino fatti curare perché lo squilibrato sei tu. e non poco, coglione ritardato


A) io non sto con uyna squilibrata che va minacciando a destra ed a manca e B) nell'improbabilissima eventualità che stessi con una così che non sa come stare al mondo perchè immaturo a morte ed incapace di controllare le proprie pulsioni non gli direi nulla. Senza contare che l'avrei già mandato affanculo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> incrdibile. vuoi dirmi che con tua moglie non dite. sai il mio collega oggi ha fatto questo, oppure ha detto questo? stai proprio male tu.... stiamo tutti e due sullo stesso forum ed è normale che se ne parli. se parlando del forum mi ha detto che una tale utente era sua maica su fb e che era di una tale città e tu lo reputi un teatrino fatti curare perché lo squilibrato sei tu. e non poco, coglione ritardato


Ma sua moglie è normale. Tu sei a piede libero oggettivamente grazie alla legge Basaglia. Se ne sta accorgendo anche Harley, se leggi fra le righe di quello che scrive.


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

peggio che andar di nottedobbiamo proprio chiamarla?





Hannibal ha detto:


> ok. volevi vedere cosa sarebbe successo anche pur sapendolo. come la vogliamo chiamare, una pochettino di cattiveria? ok non ripicca, una piccola *malignità*/cattiveria. scusa per la parola sbagliata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Senti, sbaglio o non hai risposto alla mia domanda?
> *
> O devo per caso andarmi a leggere 3D di anni passati per rendermi agggulturato e capire i tuoi insulti di ORA a Sole?
> 
> Francamente e credimi, m'interessa soltanto il tema del forum,  non se tu porti figli dall'amante o no... Chiaro?





Hannibal ha detto:


> i motivi per i quali insulta sole non sono scritti qui. ma non li scriverà mai perché sono così risibili e hanno una spiegazione così infantile da parte dlla matraini che farebbero cadere le braccia a chiunque e siccome (qui dentro) si è creata un personaggio sarebbe troppa la figura di merda conseguente che è impossibile che vengano fuori. una piccola parte lo ha scritto sole. ma ovviamente non è lei che deve divulgare i motivi per i quali sta zoccola ce l'ha con lei. e con lei altri. sono un pettegolo? lo sono, forse. ma non sempre e non con tutti. ribadisco, il rispetto per le cose private che mi sono state riferite direttamente o indirettamente chi mi conosce bene e mi ha sempre rispettato sa benissimo che l'ho sempre avuto. per gli altri, che si chiedano (ma quando mai? è un'utopia) il perché sono uscite fuori. non vale per tutti ma per me vale: non fare agli altri quello che non vuoi sia fatto a te. non avete rispettato me e la mia donna. non rompete la ualleraallora  e beccatevi tutto quello che vi siete meritati. insulti compresi


Scusatemi tanto, ero andata a correre come faccio ogni sera: con uno dei miei tanti amici maschi.
I risibili motivi, Alex .....li spieghi anche a me, che non li conosco?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> non rompo ... spiego solo.
> 
> ...


ma infatti...logica...ho spiegato come sono arrivato. lei era una sua amica su fb prima che ci mettessimo insieme. ci siamo conosciuti tramite amici comuni (un solo utente per la verità) di questo forum e quindi a me sembra normale che se ti conosci in una comunità e la si frequenti insieme se ne parli. senza nessun doppio fine. LEI senza che io abbia  scritto chi fossi ( io non volevo si sapesse) mi ha chiamato per nome e quindi avendo quelle due informazioni (sole e uniche e dette così per caso, in un semplice discorso intercorso tra due compagni come potrebbe capitare a chiunque parlando di un vicino di casa) sono risalito  e ho fatto a lei quello che stava facendo a me. con la differenza che a ne se qui mi chiami er nome sanno tutti chi sono ma se io metto  due lettere e dico che sono le tue nessuno ptrebbe mai risalire a te. quindi? cosa ancora non ti è chiaro?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come io tendo ad ignorare sole e te da un anno.
> Ma per me è facile.
> Mi sono presa solo una minaccia che fossero rivelati il mio nome e cognome, un augurio di un cancro e qualcos'altro che riguardava mia figlia per averti fatto presente che avevi rotto i coglioni tra minacce, auguri di cancro e similari.
> Prega di non doverlo mai sapere, cosa è un cancro: io personalmente auguro a te e a tutti quanti che non dobbiate mai saperlo.
> ...


Quoto, condivido, approvo e ti ammiro per quanto hai scritto.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> peggio che andar di nottedobbiamo proprio chiamarla?


smettila che sai di che parlo. che va bene eh? però non puoi lamentarti se mi incazzo come una iena però. esagerato? sicuramente. ma non farmi passare per visionario.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma sua moglie è normale. Tu sei a piede libero oggettivamente grazie alla legge Basaglia. Se ne sta accorgendo anche Harley, se leggi fra le righe di quello che scrive.


uomo tu mi stai uccidendo. credo che dopo aver letto queste tue parole così sferzanti andrò a buttarmi nel lambro, per giunta inquinato (io sono di Milano, tu invece di dove sei, emerito coglione?).


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto, condivido, approvo e ti ammiro per quanto hai scritto.


ma che condividi, troia?


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma sua moglie è normale. Tu sei a piede libero oggettivamente grazie alla legge Basaglia. Se ne sta accorgendo anche Harley, se leggi fra le righe di quello che scrive.



Grandissimo Pres.........sei un mito.:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*Zio*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Grandissimo Pres.........sei un mito.:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


Ma chi è il president?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quoto, condivido, approvo e ti ammiro per quanto hai scritto.


l troia che è stata ignorata da tempo e che continua ad insultare Sole ogni volta che può, quota e condivide. se condividi, puttanella, perché non la ignori come ha fatto lei?
su, zoccola, dì perché ce l'hai con lei


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> uomo tu mi stai uccidendo. credo che dopo aver letto queste tue parole così sferzanti andrò a buttarmi nel lambro, per giunta inquinato (io sono di Milano, tu invece di dove sei, emerito coglione?).


Milano anche io, uomo. Piano con questo testosterone, però, che poi Harley si eccita. Oggi non hai ancora scritto che la trombi.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Scusatemi tanto, ero andata a correre come faccio ogni sera: con uno dei miei tanti amici maschi.
> I risibili motivi, Alex .....li spieghi anche a me, che non li conosco?


eh no zoccola, visto che Sole ti h ignorata in tutto questo tempo sei tu che devi spiegare perché si deve vergognare e perché è falsa dentro e fuori come hai scritto. scrivi su, spiega tutti questi motivi tanto gravi per cui dovrebbe vergognarsi


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma infatti...logica...ho spiegato come sono arrivato. lei era una sua amica su fb prima che ci mettessimo insieme. ci siamo conosciuti tramite amici comuni (un solo utente per la verità) di questo forum e quindi a me sembra normale che se ti conosci in una comunità e la si frequenti insieme se ne parli. senza nessun doppio fine. LEI senza che io abbia  scritto chi fossi ( io non volevo si sapesse) mi ha chiamato per nome e quindi avendo quelle due informazioni (sole e uniche e dette così per caso, in un semplice discorso intercorso tra due compagni come potrebbe capitare a chiunque parlando di un vicino di casa) sono risalito  e ho fatto a lei quello che stava facendo a me. con la differenza che a ne se qui mi chiami er nome sanno tutti chi sono ma se io metto  due lettere e dico che sono le tue nessuno ptrebbe mai risalire a te. quindi? cosa ancora non ti è chiaro?



Ciao Hannibal,

no no ... mi è chiaro, per una volta. 
era solo un appunto, nada mas. 

si è capito, che hai fatto ... praticamente tutto tu. 

ma hai capito quello che intendevo prima ... 
con la mazza sui piedi? 
ti ritorna sempre come un bumerang ... 

ma poi ... alla fin fine ... cosa ha scaturito la miccia? 
non si capisce ... 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Milano anche io, uomo. Piano con questo testosterone, però, che poi Harley si eccita. Oggi non hai ancora scritto che la trombi.


avete visto tutti? ha scritto che vive vicino a me. Mi sta minacciando. No perché se scrive che è di milano significa che mi sta minacciando. le sue iniziali sono G. T.. Lo sto minacciando di divugare la sua identità
 Ma ripigliatevi va'


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> no no ... mi è chiaro, per una volta.
> era solo un appunto, nada mas.
> ...


ma la miccia quando? adesso o quando ho scritto le iniziali di sbriciolata?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro tu lo ricordi nada mas?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro tu lo ricordi nada mas?




Kativa!!!


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro tu lo ricordi nada mas?


non è che potresti aggiungere nel nome utente Io utente maligno?


----------



## oscuro (3 Settembre 2013)

*No*



Minerva ha detto:


> oscuro tu lo ricordi nada mas?


No,chi era?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma la miccia quando? adesso o quando ho scritto le iniziali di sbriciolata?



Ciao Hannibal

ma tutto questo casino di rancori ... 
da qualcosa è nato ... 
uno non si alza alla mattina e dice,
ecco ... quella è "letame", quello è "maiale" ecc. 

cioè ... cosa ha dato talmente fastidio,
che è andato talmente di traverso ...
che vi è il bisogno dopo tanto tempo di dover
gettarsi di tutto e di più addosso? 

sai come è, leggendo le domande sorgono ... 

sienne ...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,chi era?


era nel primo tradimento e in metropolis, secondo me buscopan lo ricorda.
un tipaccio broccolatore attempato


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,chi era?


un utente di Reggio Calabria che faceva l'impiegato allo sportello delle poste. Minchia ma non sarà che torna e mi dice che l'ho minacciato di divulgare la sua identità? Ho paura:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,chi era?


Oddio oscuro ma perché? Sei rimasto traumatizzato nelle ultime due ore? ( ovviamente mi riferisco al tuo avatar)


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal
> 
> ma tutto questo casino di rancori ...
> da qualcosa è nato ...
> ...


chiedilo alla matriani & co.
la mia parte è che ho divulgato notizie loro DOPO che hanno cominciato a trattare di merda la mia donna. quello che non dicono è perché ce l'hanno tanto con lei e hammo iniziato ad insultarla. perché ci sta anche che non volessero avere niente a che fare con me. ma se quello è il motivo basta ignorare. perché insultarla? ecco questo dovrebbero scrivere. ma non lo fanno, chiediamoci perchè


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> chiedilo alla matriani & co.
> la mia parte è che ho divulgato notizie loro DOPO che hanno cominciato a trattare di merda la mia donna. quello che non dicono è perché ce l'hanno tanto con lei e hammo iniziato ad insultarla. perché ci sta anche che non volessero avere niente a che fare con me. ma se quello è il motivo basta ignorare. perché insultarla? ecco questo dovrebbero scrivere. ma non lo fanno, chiediamoci perchè


Ciao Hannibal,

allora ... piccolo consiglio ... entre mi y ti.

lascia stare tutti i merletti e racconti e chi più ne ha, più ne metta. 
rimani fermo, ferreo ... sul perché ... ecco, nada mas. 
perché scendere ad insultare ... arrivando sotto la cintura ... 
non da senso ... è un ring ... e non più la ricerca del perché. 

ti sei dato come minimo già due volte la mazza sui piedi ... 
credo che basti ... tanto, è andato di traverso a tanti ... 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> allora ... piccolo consiglio ... entre mi y ti.
> 
> ...


la mia donna la ignora. pretendo lo stesso. finchè non la ignora così sarà. lei e tutta la combriccola appresso che si spalleggiano a vicenda. Più o meno in maniera diretta. Più o meno dentro e fuori il forum. Quello che deve/devono fare è passare oltre quando la leggono. nemmeno un buongiorno. nulla. Come ha sempre fatto lei. Non credo che mai lo farà/faranno e quindi mi spiace che si debba leggere questo. per la mazza sui piedi, a me non interessa


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> era nel primo tradimento e in metropolis, secondo me buscopan lo ricorda.
> un tipaccio broccolatore attempato


io utente cattiva?


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> la mia donna la ignora. pretendo lo stesso. finchè non la ignora così sarà. lei e tutta la combriccola appresso che si spalleggiano a vicenda. Più o meno in maniera diretta. Più o meno dentro e fuori il forum. Quello che deve/devono fare è passare oltre quando la leggono. nemmeno un buongiorno. nulla. Come ha sempre fatto lei. Non credo che mai lo farà/faranno e quindi mi spiace che si debba leggere questo. per la mazza sui piedi, a me non interessa



Ciao

cioè, non ci siamo capiti,
cambia tattica ... te ne sei accorto, 
che non funziona? 
non ho consigliato, di stare a guardare ... 

solo così ... 

ok ... scrivi anche fuori il forum ... 

ne sapete molto più di me ... ovvio,
siete i protagonisti ... tutti intendo. 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cioè, non ci siamo capiti,
> cambia tattica ... te ne sei accorto,
> ...


nono funziona. sembra che siano tutti impassibili ma ti garantisco che travasa loro/a lei la bile molto di più di quello che trapela.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> nono funziona. sembra che siano tutti impassibili ma ti garantisco che travasa loro/a lei la bile molto di più di quello che trapela.



Ciao Hannibal,

ok ... può essere. 

ma "per favore", veramente, lascia stare la figlia. 
è minorenne ... se un giorno, uno/a ... capisce, conosce, battute ecc. 
lei non centra nulla! è indifesa ... ha una sua strada da fare ... 
e non quella di altri ... qui, ora, non centra la superstizione, 
ma il rispetto per chi è definitivamente più debole e che devo crescere!
ma secondo le sue idee ... e le sue decisioni!

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> ok ... può essere.
> 
> ...


questa gente si merita il peggio


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> questa gente si merita il peggio



Ciao

non riesci a distinguere? a differenziare?

che centra la figlia? sono due persone differenti ... 

così non vai molto lontano ... scusa ... dove sei arrivato?

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesci a distinguere? a differenziare?
> 
> ...


quando hanno allontanato lei perché non gli piacevo io non sapevano distinguere? differenziare?  che c'entra lei? siamo 2 persone differenti. vado dove voglio arrivare, tranquilla...


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voialtri due PRIMA fate i cazzo e cucchiara e POI "eh, *ma io nego qui e lì gli ho solo detto dove abitavi*!": cosa pensi ci avrebbe fatto lui con quell'informazione? Eh? No, dico. Questo mettilo tra le cazzate che hai fatto, dai. Ma di buon ordine.


Senti intelligentone, dove abitava Sbriciolata io gliel'avrò detto forse (non ne sono nemmeno sicura eh), ma non certo mentre stavano litigando perché io in quei giorni avevo scelto DI NON COLLEGARMI perché mi metteva ansia leggere. L'ho scritto varie volte ma tu non mi credi. E vabbè.

Poi dove abita l'ha scritto pubblicamente sul forum, ricordo che durante il terremoto si teneva in contatto con altri utenti suoi corregionali. Di molti utenti si conosce la regione di provenienza.

E comunque, sfido chiunque a ritenere una colpa dire una cosa del genere al proprio fidanzato. Ma le leggete le assurdità che scrivete o no? Per una roba così meriterei la gogna e dovrei chiedere scusa? Ma siamo fuori di brutto. Ripigliatevi.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E una sportellata virtuale in faccia da parte di sole che ha pensato me la meritassi visto come io mi ero comportata con te. IO.
> Tra l'altro lei non mi ha mai chiesto scusa, nonostante abbia ammesso di essersi comportata in modo non lucido in quel periodo, in generale.
> 
> *Devo dire che la cosa che mi è più dispiaciuta è stato il fatto che mi abbia fatto dubitare di quintina, dicendomi che era stata lei a dirti chi ero, visto che siete amici e vi collegavate assieme.
> ...


Sul neretto: allego lo screenshot del messaggio che ti mandai dopo che Alex pubblicò le tue iniziali. Ho tolto tutte le informazioni personali e ho lasciato il messaggio, che è stato visualizzato il 3 novembre scorso. Eccolo:




Ora, sul neretto, ti invito caldamente a dirmi quando ti avrei detto che a dare le tue iniziali ad Alex sarebbe stata Quintina. Perché, per scrupolo, sono pure andata a vedere 2 mp che ti ho mandato e non mi pare di aver letto nulla. E visto che io e te non ci siamo MAI sentite per telefono, voglio capire da dove esce questa tua versione dei fatti. Perché prima di scrivere una roba del genere in un 3d dove c'è gente che, tanto per cambiare, mi accusa di essere una pettegola diffamatrice eccetera, io ci avrei pensato bene.

Per inciso, come ho già detto ad altri, proprio per la cosa delle tue iniziali mi ero incazzata come una biscia con Alex e avevamo pure litigato di brutto. Ero molto dispiaciuta, anche per altri suoi eccessi.

Sul rosso, sono davvero attonita e mi cascano le braccia, per non dire altro. Anche qui, ti invito a trovarmi un post dove, DI MIA INIZIATIVA (e non in risposta a qualcuno) provoco gli altri utenti.

Io non sono stata alla festa di compleanno della Matraini, non c'ero... eppure sono responsabile della divulgazione di fatti personali che la riguardano.
Commento PRIVATAMENTE col mio uomo episodi che sanno tutti gli appartenenti a un gruppo di persone, e sono una diffamatrice.

Io sono stufa, stufa che il fatto di stare con Alex mi getti sempre un'ombra addosso.

Io non sono una santa, ma chi mi ha conosciuto (e che ora si guarda bene dall'intervenire) sa che non sono una persona scorretta. Che non ho mai usato Alex per fare del male a qualcuno, godendo del fatto che sclerasse sul forum, anzi. Me ne sono sempre dispiaciuta e in privata sede ho sempre cercato di fargli capire il mio punto di vista, litigandoci spesso.

Si continuano a scrivere falsità su di me, ma me ne frego ormai.
Ma questa cosa di Sbriciolata mi ha ferita, perché non la reputavo una persona capace di travisare così la realtà.

Mi scuso ancora con tutti, so che può essere pesante leggermi. Ma cazzo, vorrei vedere qualcun altro al posto mio.

@passante e Ultimo: grazie, di cuore. Può essere stupido, ma leggere certe cose rasserena l'anima, in certi momenti.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Senti intelligentone, dove abitava Sbriciolata io gliel'avrò detto forse (non ne sono nemmeno sicura eh), ma non certo mentre stavano litigando perché io in quei giorni avevo scelto DI NON COLLEGARMI perché mi metteva ansia leggere. L'ho scritto varie volte ma tu non mi credi. E vabbè.
> 
> Poi dove abita l'ha scritto pubblicamente sul forum, ricordo che durante il terremoto si teneva in contatto con altri utenti suoi corregionali. Di molti utenti si conosce la regione di provenienza.
> 
> ...


Ma non è che sono intelligentone io, è che l'hai scritto lui che gliel'hai detto tu dove abita e che poi lui da lì è risalito a nome e cognome. Altro che non ne sei sicura. Che poi lei è emiliana, o romagnola, ma io (io davvero, ma anche il peones medio che frequenta il forum) mica lo so davvero di quale accidente di ridente paesino o cittadina o cittadona o frazione in effetti sia la nostra passionaria emiliotta (o romagnotta). Per dire, se non gliel'hai detto tu sto cazzo che l'amico tuo, sveglio com'è, ci si raccapezzava. E poi, ripeto: l'ha scritto lui. 
Ma poi quale non leggi. Hai sempre letto eccome. Lo so io e lo sai tu. Il resto non lo commento che manco me tiene, dai.

EDIT: sulla cosa del dire o non dire cose al tuo fidanzato c'è da dire che l'uso che poi ne fa di quello che gli dici è quello che è. Ma lui è quello che è, temo. E se tanto mi da tanto, lui è peggio di te ma stai lì pure tu, se non lo capisci. Ma tu non è che non lo capisci, lo capisci eccome. Solo che ti torce le budella sta cosa. Già.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono intelligentone io, è che l'hai scritto lui che gliel'hai detto tu dove abita e che poi lui da lì è risalito a nome e cognome. Altro che non ne sei sicura. Che poi lei è emiliana, o romagnola, ma io (io davvero, ma anche il peones medio che frequenta il forum) mica lo so davvero di quale accidente di ridente paesino o cittadina o cittadona o frazione in effetti sia la nostra passionaria emiliotta (o romagnotta). Per dire, se non gliel'hai detto tu sto cazzo che l'amico tuo, sveglio com'è, ci si raccapezzava. E poi, ripeto: l'ha scritto lui.
> Ma poi quale non leggi. Hai sempre letto eccome. Lo so io e lo sai tu. Il resto non lo commento che manco me tiene, dai.


Sì, può essere che gliel'abbia detto io prima di tutto il casino, lui lo ricorda io no.
Proprio perché gliel'ho detto in buona fede, visto che non c'era motivo di tenerlo nascosto. Ti faccio presente che lui è il mio compagno. Se mi chiede di dove è Minerva, io devo dirgli 'no comment: informazione riservata?'

Stai come i pazzi, lasciatelo dire.

Il resto non lo commenti perché dovresti ammettere che è stata detta una falsità su di me. Ma ti preme commentare solo quello che ti fa comodo.
Sei davvero uno spettacolo.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono intelligentone io, è che l'hai scritto lui che gliel'hai detto tu dove abita e che poi lui da lì è risalito a nome e cognome. Altro che non ne sei sicura. Che poi lei è emiliana, o romagnola, ma io (io davvero, ma anche il peones medio che frequenta il forum) mica lo so davvero di quale accidente di ridente paesino o cittadina o cittadona o frazione in effetti sia la nostra passionaria emiliotta (o romagnotta). Per dire, se non gliel'hai detto tu sto cazzo che l'amico tuo, sveglio com'è, ci si raccapezzava. E poi, ripeto: l'ha scritto lui.
> Ma poi quale non leggi. Hai sempre letto eccome. Lo so io e lo sai tu. Il resto non lo commento che manco me tiene, dai.


ma che intelligentone! tu sei proprio un ritardato idiota. IO ricordo che lei me lo ha detto, lei manco se lo ricorda più.. una informazione così, en passant parlando del forum e che io ho usato tempo dopo per risalire a lei, come si potrebbe tranquillamente dire di te che sei un coglione. cosa innocentissima e peraltro vera.. ma ti ostini come una scimmietta ritardata e pedante a ripete questa cosa come fosse di una inaudita gravità. non è che se la ripeti per migliaia di volte avrà un peso diverso da quello che ha. e cioè come una cosa banalissima e senza peso. esattamente come è banale scrivere la data di nascita di qualcuno o che è biondo o che  è alto 1,78 cm  oppure che ha un cazzo grosso come fai tu rivolgendosi in pvt a donne sperando che siano impressionate e te la smollino, patetico coglione ed esattamente come non ha avuto nessun peso scrivere le iniziali di sbriciolata. non ne ha avuto allora a e non ne ha adesso. paranoico ritardato che non sei altro.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

e per inciso, *cara Sbriciolata*, se ti è venuta in mente quintina dove quintina nel caso delle tue iniziali non è mai stata nominata né da me né da Sole 2 sono le cose
1) essendo/essendo stato amico di quintina ti è balenato per la mente che fosse stata lei a dirmi chi sei (AH, peraltro io le tue iniziali manco me le ricordo più, tanto che mi interessavano, tantomeno il tuo nome
2)qualcuno ti ha detto che è stata lei , ipotizzandolo o dandolo per certo, per il motivo di cui sopra

in ogni caso dovresti rimangiarti 'sta cosa. almeno per rispetto di quintina. a me, non so a Sole, frega meno di zero ma mi rode il culo che sia stata tirata in ballo dove non c'è mai entrata manco per sbaglio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sì, può essere che gliel'abbia detto io prima di tutto il casino, lui lo ricorda io no.
> Proprio perché gliel'ho detto in buona fede, visto che non c'era motivo di tenerlo nascosto. Ti faccio presente che lui è il mio compagno. Se mi chiede di dove è Minerva, io devo dirgli 'no comment: informazione riservata?'
> 
> Stai come i pazzi, lasciatelo dire.
> ...


Sì, può essere che gliel'hai detto tu. Evvè? Ma guarda. E, lasciatelo dire, sveglio com'è ci manca poco che te lo chieda davvero di dov'è Minni. Sì, comunque visto com'è lui dovresti andarci coi piedi di piombo. Tipo. Anche perchè il risultato di quel "sì forse gliel'ho detto io" ce l'hai avuto sotto gli occhi. Sto come i pazzi io o tu che dici cose a quello che poi siccome e scemo fa quello che fa, o io che ti dico che magari dovresti andarci cauta? Vedi tu.
Il resto non lo commento che davvero a) non ti si può leggere che piagni che il mondo è brutto e ce l'ha con te e b) col telefono sto scomodo. Domani è un altro giorno.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono intelligentone io, è che l'hai scritto lui che gliel'hai detto tu dove abita e che poi lui da lì è risalito a nome e cognome. Altro che non ne sei sicura. Che poi lei è emiliana, o romagnola, ma io (io davvero, ma anche il peones medio che frequenta il forum) mica lo so davvero di quale accidente di ridente paesino o cittadina o cittadona o frazione in effetti sia la nostra passionaria emiliotta (o romagnotta). Per dire, se non gliel'hai detto tu sto cazzo che l'amico tuo, sveglio com'è, ci si raccapezzava. E poi, ripeto: l'ha scritto lui.
> Ma poi quale non leggi. Hai sempre letto eccome. Lo so io e lo sai tu. Il resto non lo commento che manco me tiene, dai.
> 
> EDIT: sulla cosa del dire o non dire cose al tuo fidanzato c'è da dire che l'uso che poi ne fa di quello che gli dici è quello che è. Ma lui è quello che è, temo. E se tanto mi da tanto, lui è peggio di te ma stai lì pure tu, se non lo capisci. Ma tu non è che non lo capisci, lo capisci eccome. Solo che ti torce le budella sta cosa. Già.


grazie a dio io sono quello che sono e non certo ho lo spessore di uno che va meravigliando le sue arti scoperecce o quanto ce l'ha grosso per farsi una su un forum. cosa peraltro pateticissima, coglione ritardato. e dire che la matraini ha scritto che si è fatta cani e porci. se non l'ha data a te pensa quanto ti trova ridicolo e ribadisco, patetico, caro il mio maschio dominante di 'sta cippa


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, può essere che gliel'hai detto tu. Evvè? Ma guarda. E, lasciatelo dire, sveglio com'è ci manca poco che te lo chieda davvero di dov'è Minni. Sì, comunque visto com'è lui dovresti andarci coi piedi di piombo. Tipo. Anche perchè il risultato di quel "sì forse gliel'ho detto io" ce l'hai avuto sotto gli occhi. Sto come i pazzi io o tu che dici cose a quello che poi siccome e scemo fa quello che fa, o io che ti dico che magari dovresti andarci cauta? Vedi tu.
> Il resto non lo commento che davvero a) non ti si può leggere che piagni che il mondo è brutto e ce l'ha con te e b) col telefono sto scomodo. Domani è un altro giorno.


ma io lo so di dov'è Minni, ritardato coglione. come so una milionata di altre cose che tengo per me. ecco, non tengo per me che sei un idiota ritardato minorato patetico (invano) cercafiga


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> > Sul rosso, sono davvero attonita e mi cascano le braccia, per non dire altro. Anche qui, ti invito a trovarmi un post dove, DI MIA INIZIATIVA (e non in risposta a qualcuno) provoco gli altri utenti.
> 
> 
> da quando hi deciso di tagliare con noi, per un bel periodo ogni tuo post trasudava di moralismo e malcelato disprezzo verso persone non ben identificate che avevi frequentato
> ...


per finire: a te e solo a te mi riferisco e gradirei che quella palla al piede che ti porti smettesse di intervenire dove non c'entra
da quando non abbiamo più niente a che fare io ti tratto da utente del forum e quando la fai troppo fuori dal vaso ti critico, a volte pesantemente.
perchè spesso e volentieri le discrepanze fra quello che predichi e quello che fai (sul forum, intendo) si notano eccome: e non a caso le notano anche utenti che non ti conoscono.

con tutto questo io non intendo farti nessuna morale: scrivi quello che vuoi,come a me vengono cancellati post quando non sono graditi, impara a tua volta ad accettare le critiche senza fare la perseguitata.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Porca puttana, c'è veramente del genio nel mettersi con uno spostato che minaccia a destra e a manca, dirgli e farsi confidenze su conoscenze comuni del forum (ma anche no) e poi quando questo impiastro fa il suo solito show da disadattato/rinfanciullito prima è tutto un "noooo, ma tu stai ai pazzi, io non gli ho detto ASSOLUTAMENTE nulla" e poi "bè sì, forse qualche cosa gli ho detto, ma è il mio FIDANZATO, che mi devo scusare o essere messa alla gogna per le confidenze al mio FIDANZATO, tu stai AI PAZZI!". Che figata, la teoria della relatività riscoperta, roba da nobel per la scienza e contemporaneamente oscar per l'interpretazione alla madre coraggio.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono intelligentone io, è che l'hai scritto lui che gliel'hai detto tu dove abita e che poi lui da lì è risalito a nome e cognome. Altro che non ne sei sicura. Che poi lei è emiliana, o romagnola, ma io (io davvero, ma anche il peones medio che frequenta il forum) mica lo so davvero di quale accidente di ridente paesino o cittadina o cittadona o frazione in effetti sia la nostra passionaria emiliotta (o romagnotta). Per dire, se non gliel'hai detto tu sto cazzo che l'amico tuo, sveglio com'è, ci si raccapezzava. E poi, ripeto: l'ha scritto lui.
> Ma poi quale non leggi. Hai sempre letto eccome. Lo so io e lo sai tu. Il resto non lo commento che manco me tiene, dai.
> 
> EDIT: sulla cosa del dire o non dire cose al tuo fidanzato c'è da dire che l'uso che poi ne fa di quello che gli dici è quello che è. Ma lui è quello che è, temo. E se tanto mi da tanto, lui è peggio di te ma stai lì pure tu, se non lo capisci. Ma tu non è che non lo capisci, lo capisci eccome. Solo che ti torce le budella sta cosa. Già.


Ciao Joey,lascia perdere,questo non ci arriva,serve subito tso.e'nato cosi',nn puoi farci niente.at salut...alex  pero'lo vedo bene ,a nuotare nel naviglio.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per finire: a te e solo a te mi riferisco e gradirei che quella palla al piede che ti porti smettesse di intervenire dove non c'entra
> da quando non abbiamo più niente a che fare io ti tratto da utente del forum e quando la fai troppo fuori dal vaso ti critico, a volte pesantemente.
> perchè spesso e volentieri le discrepanze fra quello che predichi e quello che fai (sul forum, intendo) si notano eccome: e non a caso le notano anche utenti che non ti conoscono.
> 
> con tutto questo io non intendo farti nessuna morale: scrivi quello che vuoi,come a me vengono cancellati post quando non sono graditi, impara a tua volta ad accettare le critiche senza fare la perseguitata.


pronto? qui palla al piede a troietta da due soldi. ma ancora non ci dici perché e falsa fuori e dentro il forum e dovrebbe vergognarsi. non ce la fai eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> pronto? qui palla al piede a troietta da due soldi. ma ancora non ci dici perché e falsa fuori e dentro il forum e dovrebbe vergognarsi. non ce la fai eh?


l'ho appena scritto, è che tu non leggi....


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Joey,lascia perdere,questo non ci arriva,serve subito tso.e'nato cosi',nn puoi farci niente.at salut...alex  pero'lo vedo bene ,a nuotare nel naviglio.


il polso ha inziato a farti male per le troppe seghe,eh?
vai a guardarti i film di alvaro vitali e lino banfi degli anni '70 così ti ci puoi identificare e non rompere i coglioni alle persone normointelligenti, minorato mentale


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> l'ho appena scritto, è che tu non leggi....


quello che hai scritto non è minimamente vicino ad una spiegazione di un motivo per un minimo insulto che dura da un anno, troietta da due soldi. riprova con la verità, puttanella da strada:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?
scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
non si è dissociata abbastanza in pubblico?
sapete che vi dico? se spesso non si dissocia nessuno quando piovono altre cose il fatto che leilo faccia in separata sede non mi pare incredibile.se poi c'è dell'altro mi scuso ...era solo ignoranza .
poi andando avanti mi accorgo che credevo di essere quella blindata quando in realtà di notizie di me a tutti ne ho sempre date  a iosa...dal lavoro, la città il nome del cane etc etcsiccome non parlo in privato lo faccio in chiaro
minchia che furbona


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> il polso ha inziato a farti male per le troppe seghe,eh?
> vai a guardarti i film di alvaro vitali e lino banfi degli anni '70 così ti ci puoi identificare e non rompere i coglioni alle persone normointelligenti, minorato mentale


La diagnosi e'semplice utenti,trattasi  di impotente,.poi,lessballs,tu nn e'che rosichi?perche'Chiara,un pezzente come te'manco lo degna


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

il limite
  vero e chiaro di questo Forum,
 si vede in queste beghe di paese.
ma lo volete capire, almeno una volta soltanto, che dei vostri cazzi personali non ci frega un cazzo?
Insulti, allusioni, minacce...tu hai detto, tu sai, ti hai fatto.
 ma andate a fare in culo.
il forum per risolvere la vostra personalissima vita, dove buttare di tutto senza far capire niente, se mai ci fosse qualcosa d'interessante da capire.
Sicuramente saranno corna e scopate extra come tutti.
niente di speciale.
Questa non è la piazza del vostro paesotto e se avete beccato o cornificato altri utenti, sono solo cazzi vostri.
uscite dal forum
 questo sarebbe giusto,
 tutti i vecchi,
 tutti i colpevoli,
 tutti quelli che sanno.
pulitelo stò forum.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La diagnosi e'semplice utenti,trattasi  di impotente,.poi,lessballs,tu nn e'che rosichi?perche'Chiara,un pezzente come te'manco lo degna


ascoltami bene, decerebrato. chiara matraini, fisicamente e moralmente non potrebbe stare vicino a me manco fosse l'ultima donna sulla terra. e non farmi scendere in vari particolari fisici e somatici della signora (si fa per dire, nevvero?:mrgreen per cui ho ribrezzo per la stessa, sono sempre un gentleman:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il limi
> rte vero e chiaro di questo Forum,
> si vede in queste bege di paese.
> ma lo volte capire, almeno una volta soltato che dei vostri cazzi personali non ci frega un cazzo?
> ...


hai ragione. la bega di paese si sarebbe potuta evitare non degnando, e figuriamoci manco a parlarne di evitare di rispondere, di un minimo sguardo i post di Harley q (cosa auspicabilissima e più volte caldamente sollecitata) ma non funziona. non funziona manco insultarla/li ma almeno si dà a cesare quel che è di cesare e cioè una sferzata di insulti ultrameritati


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
> davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
> è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?
> scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
> ...


Ma porca puttana, Minni, mi pari l'avvocato del Diavolo epperò ritardato grave. Cazzodio, ma io sto con uno e LO VEDO COSA CI FA CON LE MIE CONFIDENZE. Eh. O no? Perchè o non me ne accorgo e sono palesemente ritardata, o me ne accorgo e quando dico "ah io non so nulla/non ho detto nulla ad Alex/Alex risponde per sé" sono PALESEMENTE in malafede. E che cazzo è come mettere la doppietta in mano al bambino che poi spara alla nonna: o sai che poteva lasciarci secco qualcuno e magari speravi fosse proprio la vecchia, o sei un coglione. 

P.S: potresti evitare di esternare ulteriormente la tua balogia da gabibba ubriaca su questo thread? Sei disturbante nella tua inettitudine. Grazie.


----------



## lothar57 (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il limite
> vero e chiaro di questo Forum,
> si vede in queste beghe di paese.
> ma lo volete capire, almeno una volta soltanto, che dei vostri cazzi personali non ci frega un cazzo?
> ...


E,vero Spider,hai ragione.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, Minni, mi pari l'avvocato del Diavolo epperò ritardato grave. Cazzodio, ma io sto con uno e LO VEDO COSA CI FA CON LE MIE CONFIDENZE. Eh. O no? Perchè o non me ne accorgo e sono palesemente ritardata, o me ne accorgo e quando dico "ah io non so nulla/non ho detto nulla ad Alex/Alex risponde per sé" sono PALESEMENTE in malafede. E che cazzo è come mettere la doppietta in mano al bambino che poi spara alla nonna: o sai che poteva lasciarci secco qualcuno e magari speravi fosse proprio la vecchia, o sei un coglione.
> 
> P.S: potresti evitare di esternare ulteriormente la tua balogia da gabibba ubriaca su questo thread? Sei disturbante nella tua inettitudine. Grazie.


hai omesso artificiosamente, coglione bastardo ritardato, che se mi ha messo in mano la doppietta io l'ho usata contro la nonna che voleva sventrarmi con un'accetta. mentecatto minorato


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, Minni, mi pari l'avvocato del Diavolo epperò ritardato grave. Cazzodio, ma io sto con uno e LO VEDO COSA CI FA CON LE MIE CONFIDENZE. Eh. O no? Perchè o non me ne accorgo e sono palesemente ritardata, o me ne accorgo e quando dico "ah io non so nulla/non ho detto nulla ad Alex/Alex risponde per sé" sono PALESEMENTE in malafede. E che cazzo è come mettere la doppietta in mano al bambino che poi spara alla nonna: o sai che poteva lasciarci secco qualcuno e magari speravi fosse proprio la vecchia, o sei un coglione.
> 
> P.S: potresti evitare di esternare ulteriormente la tua balogia da gabibba ubriaca su questo thread? Sei disturbante nella tua inettitudine. Grazie.


visto il vuoto pneumatico del tuo cervello il posto qui non manca


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ascoltami bene, decerebrato. chiara matraini, fisicamente e moralmente non potrebbe stare vicino a me manco fosse l'ultima donna sulla terra. e non farmi scendere in vari particolari fisici e somatici della signora (si fa per dire, nevvero?:mrgreen per cui ho ribrezzo per la stessa, sono sempre un gentleman:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
proprio limitato anche negli insulti
bravo bravo continua così, veramente uno spettacolo


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> hai ragione. la bega di paese si sarebbe potuta evitare non degnando, e figuriamoci manco a parlarne di evitare di rispondere, di un minimo sguardo i post di Harley q (cosa auspicabilissima e più volte caldamente sollecitata) ma non funziona. non funziona manco insultarla/li ma almeno si dà a cesare quel che è di cesare e cioè una sferzata di insulti ultrameritati


si, ma dopo che hai insultatato cosa resta? niente.
solo una serie di insulti che credimi stanca anche volendo mnetterci tutta la buona voolntà.
 anzi produce l'effetto contrario per cui chi era buono passa inesorabilmente per cattivo.
non sarebbe meglio risolvere una volta per tutte?
vuoi usare il forum?
la pubblica piazza?
allora fai nomi e cognomi, cita dettagliatamente i fatti, le modalità, e le cause di cosa è stato. 
fai un accusa ragionata e motivata.
allora noi ignari possiamo seguirti, ed eventualmente capire,
decidere chi ha torto o ragione.
con gli insulti manifesti solo la tua rabbia e il tuo dolore.
in fondo rendi l'altro più forte e se è cinico... avrà anche da ridere del tuo rodimento.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
> davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
> è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?
> scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
> ...


Guarda, ti ringrazio. Quando ci sono 'ste discussioni a volte mi sembra di stare in una specie di realtà parallela, uno di quegli incubi dove urli e non si sente quello che dici.

@Spider: hai ragione, queste discussioni sono inutili... e mi spiace tanto per berlino, io penso che se poteva trovare un minimo conforto qui, leggendo 'sta roba si sarà dato alla fuga  
Ma pensandoci...  forse fa bene a scappare finchè è in tempo


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> hai omesso artificiosamente, coglione bastardo ritardato, che se mi ha messo in mano la doppietta io l'ho usata contro la nonna che voleva sventrarmi con un'accetta. mentecatto minorato


Ma quale sventrarti con un'accetta. Ma chi? Cosa? Che cazzo dici? Sbricioscema voleva farti la bua? Quintina voleva farti la bua? Chiara? Farfalla? Vogliono tutte sventrarti con un'accetta? Ce l'hanno tutte con te? Mannaggia ste vecchie.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> visto il vuoto pneumatico del tuo cervello il posto qui non manca


Ah ah? Mi stai offendendo? Attenta che io so dove abiti, nome, cognome, avanzata età anagrafica, professione e stato di famiglia. Occhio.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
> davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
> è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?
> scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
> ...


no. tra di loro non scopano, figuriamoci se parano coi loro compagni/e. e ripeto, porca di quella troia. se io vedo uno stupratore in mezzo alla strada e lo addito sono uno spione io o fa schifo lo stupratore? qui in questo forum (visto l'argomento) i valori sono ribaltati. va bene essendo sposati/accompagnati farsi scopare da chiunque ma non va bene dirlo in pubblico. ognuno fa ciò che vuole della propria vita, salvo mai e poi mai permettersi di offendere quacuno quando non si è nella condizione di farlo. ma stiamo alla pazzia o cosa?


----------



## Ultimo (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
> davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
> è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?
> scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
> ...





Spider ha detto:


> il limite
> vero e chiaro di questo Forum,
> si vede in queste beghe di paese.
> ma lo volete capire, almeno una volta soltanto, che dei vostri cazzi personali non ci frega un cazzo?
> ...


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale sventrarti con un'accetta. Ma chi? Cosa? Che cazzo dici? Sbricioscema voleva farti la bua? Quintina voleva farti la bua? Chiara? Farfalla? Vogliono tutte sventrarti con un'accetta? Ce l'hanno tutte con te? Mannaggia ste vecchie.


idiota, se hai esagerato tu con il parallelo non posso farlo io? e si, le vecchiette traditrici dei loro mariti/figli/zie e nipoti si sono permesse di fare cose che non si sarebbero nemmeno lontanamente permesse di fare. cose che non sai e che non ti dico. esattamente come lei/loro non ti dicono la verità sul motivo per il quale stanno qui ad insultarla o lo hanno fatto fuori di qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> idiota, se hai esagerato tu con il parallelo non posso farlo io? e si, le vecchiette traditrici dei loro mariti/figli/zie e nipoti si sono permesse di fare cose che non si sarebbero nemmeno lontanamente permesse di fare. cose che non sai e che non ti dico. esattamente come lei/loro non ti dicono la verità sul motivo per il quale stanno qui ad insultarla o lo hanno fatto fuori di qui.


Ma falla finita, dai. Che pena.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> proprio limitato anche negli insulti
> bravo bravo continua così, veramente uno spettacolo


paga il biglietto allora, troietta da due soldi. anzi i 2 soldi mandali pure al Don Gnocchi. Lì hanno sempre bisogno. :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah ah? Mi stai offendendo? Attenta che io so dove abiti, nome, cognome, avanzata età anagrafica, professione e stato di famiglia. Occhio.


ma come cazzo fate a conoscervi tutti?
pensavo che rispondessero nel forum non dico l'Italia intera , ma almeno mezza.
scopro che siamo in provincia... 
anzi nella bassa provincia.
nel vicinato.
nella stessa via.

p.s. se accendi la luce in bagno... tira la tenda, i peli mi fanno impressione.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Hannibal,

ok ... se lo sai, perché non lo dici.
oramai ... una in più, non fa la differenza. 
o quale principio morale o non so, 
ti sofferma a scriverlo? 
così ... forse ... la fine si avvicina. 

comunque ... sei di Milano? 
Bene ... non toccare più, chi non centra. 
Vengo ...

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma falla finita, dai. Che pena.


se non sai cosa dire almeno non rispondere che la pena la eviti a chi ti legge. Io la farei finita se non ci fossero persone come te che continuano a rompere i coglioni. Passa oltre e non voltarti se provi pena no? eh no, stai ancora qui a scrivere.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come cazzo fate a conoscervi tutti?
> pensavo che rispondessero nel forum non dico l'Italia intera , ma almeno mezza.
> scopro che siamo in provincia...
> anzi nella bassa provincia.
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

tu girati dall'altra parte ... qui sto io ora ...

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma come cazzo fate a conoscervi tutti?
> pensavo che rispondessero nel forum non dico l'Italia intera , ma almeno mezza.
> scopro che siamo in provincia...
> anzi nella bassa provincia.
> ...


No vabbè Spidy, sgherzavo era pe' ride. Minni non la conosco, che però si altera sniffando basilico è facilmente intuibile. Spidy ti voglio bene.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> no. tra di loro non scopano, figuriamoci se parano coi loro compagni/e. e ripeto, porca di quella troia. se io vedo uno stupratore in mezzo alla strada e lo addito sono uno spione io o fa schifo lo stupratore? qui in questo forum (visto l'argomento) i valori sono ribaltati. va bene essendo sposati/accompagnati farsi scopare da chiunque ma non va bene dirlo in pubblico. ognuno fa ciò che vuole della propria vita, salvo mai e poi mai permettersi di offendere quacuno quando non si è nella condizione di farlo. ma stiamo alla pazzia o cosa?



a parte che da come la vedo io, alcune cose bisognerebbe proprio tenersele per sè
per dire, il mio compagno è una nota testa calda ed io me ne guardo bene da raccontargli di tutto e di più
perchè lo conosco bene, perchè non vado in cerca di guai gratis e perchè sono pure un po' paracula
tuttavia, quello che non va qui nel forum, secondo me, non è che sono uscite delle cose personali, che in un forum a tema riguardante argomenti delicati è normale, anzi ovvio che escano, ma è che sono state riferite de relata, ovvero da altri utenti, a titolo di amicizie di amicizie, finite o non
questo te lo devi mettere in testa, secondo me


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> ok ... se lo sai, perché non lo dici.
> oramai ... una in più, non fa la differenza.
> ...


si sono di milano
Vieni?e dove?
eh no, non sarò io a dirlo. quello che voglio è che la si smetta con gli insulti a Sole e che la ignorino come fa lei. il resto non mi frega nulla. della fine intendo. non funziona ignorare, non funziona insultare. non funziona nulla. ma non sto a leggere insulti immotivati senza ribadire.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> 
> Vengo ...
> ...


Muoio.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, Minni, mi pari l'avvocato del Diavolo epperò ritardato grave. Cazzodio, ma io sto con uno e *LO VEDO COSA CI FA CON LE MIE CONFIDENZE*. Eh. O no? Perchè o non me ne accorgo e sono palesemente ritardata, o me ne accorgo e quando dico "ah io non so nulla/non ho detto nulla ad Alex/Alex risponde per sé" sono PALESEMENTE in malafede. E che cazzo è come mettere la doppietta in mano al bambino che poi spara alla nonna: o sai che poteva lasciarci secco qualcuno e magari speravi fosse proprio la vecchia, o sei un coglione.
> 
> P.S: potresti evitare di esternare ulteriormente la tua balogia da gabibba ubriaca su questo thread? Sei disturbante nella tua inettitudine. Grazie.


Ma se certe cose non gliele ho nemmeno dette io! Io e Alex siamo stati insieme un tot di mesi prima che dicesse certe cose. Ma secondo te io gli sussurravo all'orecchio le notizie mentre era incazzato perché le divulgasse?

Ma sai quante liti ho fatto proprio per evitare questo?

LUI voleva farla pagare a chi da settimane mi insultava. E ha utilizzato cose che già sapeva.
Accusarmi per questo è da folli.

Io sto sul cazzo a certa gente perché sono uscita bruscamente da un gruppo chiuso, dove ci si spalleggia a vicenda. E mi sono messa con uno che, se qualcuno lo provoca e gli fa girare il belino, non ci pensa due volte prima di sparare (metaforicamente parlando). E mi sta anche bene stare sul cazzo a questa gente! Va benissimo! 

Basta che ogni 2 x 3 non si tiri fuori la tiritera di quanto sono falsa e diffamatrice e bugiarda eccetera. Questo non è giusto, punto. Io sul forum penso di essere stata sempre un'utente corretta. Se avevo da insultare o spiegare, ho sempre scritto mp. Vi sta sul belino Alex? va bene, vi capisco... a volte sta sul belino pure a me 
Ma lasciatemi scrivere le mie 4 cazzate su 'sto belin di forum come fanno tutti! Eccheccazzo!


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè Spidy, sgherzavo era pe' ride. Minni non la conosco, che però si altera sniffando basilico è facilmente intuibile. Spidy ti voglio bene.


...sgherzi un pochino troppo.
pure io ti voglio bene.
io voglio bene a tutti.


----------



## sienne (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Muoio.


 ...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che da come la vedo io, *alcune cose bisognerebbe proprio tenersele per sè*
> per dire, il mio compagno è una nota testa calda ed io me ne guardo bene da raccontargli di tutto e di più
> perchè lo conosco bene, perchè non vado in cerca di guai gratis e perchè sono pure un po' paracula
> tuttavia, quello che non va qui nel forum, secondo me, non è che sono uscite delle cose personali, che in un forum a tema riguardante argomenti delicati è normale, anzi ovvio che escano, ma è che sono state riferite de relata, ovvero da altri utenti, a titolo di amicizie di amicizie, finite o non
> questo te lo devi mettere in testa, secondo me


sì, free.tipo quello mi fa l'occhiolino etc..
però è diverso se parlando ti dico la pantera rosa mi pare sia di gorgonzola...e lo dico ingenuamente in un contesto di chiacchera


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che da come la vedo io, alcune cose bisognerebbe proprio tenersele per sè
> per dire, il mio compagno è una nota testa calda ed io me ne guardo bene da raccontargli di tutto e di più
> perchè lo conosco bene, perchè non vado in cerca di guai gratis e perchè sono pure un po' paracula
> tuttavia, quello che non va qui nel forum, secondo me, non è che sono uscite delle cose personali, che in un forum a tema riguardante argomenti delicati è normale, anzi ovvio che escano, ma è che sono state riferite de relata, ovvero da altri utenti, a titolo di amicizie di amicizie, finite o non
> questo te lo devi mettere in testa, secondo me


puoi girare la frittata come vuoi. la questione è che Sole deve essere ignorata. punto con qualsiasi mezzo. lei non li calcola, non li caga di striscio eppure viene comunque insultata. in pvt o in chiaro. è questo che ci si deve mettere in testa invece. anche tu

Mi sei troppo simpatica lo stesso


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma se certe cose non gliele ho nemmeno dette io! Io e Alex siamo stati insieme un tot di mesi. Ma secondo te io gli sussurravo all'orecchio le notizie mentre era incazzato perché le divulgasse?
> 
> Ma sai quante liti ho fatto proprio per evitare questo?
> 
> ...


Taglio corto: io penso che se stai incazzata diventi realmente cattiva. Penso anche che serbi rancore. Da ultimo penso che magari non è che gli hai detto tutto quello che sa del vario utentame ma che tra di voi abbiate fatto/facciate lavori di taglio e cucito degli utenti bruti che ti "perseguitano" da fa fare invidia al miglior sarto che si ricordi. Vabbè, buonanotte fiorellino.


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma se certe cose non gliele ho nemmeno dette io! Io e Alex siamo stati insieme un tot di mesi prima che dicesse certe cose. Ma secondo te io gli sussurravo all'orecchio le notizie mentre era incazzato perché le divulgasse?
> 
> Ma sai quante liti ho fatto proprio per evitare questo?
> 
> ...


scusami Sole, ma gli insulti che ricevi , li ricevi in diretta'
voglio dire... sono insulti o frasi sceme o bacate dette all'interno di una discussione?
tutti siamo in discussione.
oppure ricevi insulti privati in Mp?
perchè la cosa cambia e molto.


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, free.tipo quello mi fa l'occhiolino etc..
> però è diverso se parlando ti dico la pantera rosa mi pare sia di gorgonzola...e lo dico ingenuamente in un contesto di chiacchera



hai ragione
comunque mi riferivo anche a cose pesanti, che io personalmente non dico, a meno che non lo riguardino


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> puoi girare la frittata come vuoi. la questione è che Sole deve essere ignorata. punto con qualsiasi mezzo. lei non li calcola, non li caga di striscio eppure viene comunque insultata. in pvt o in chiaro. è questo che ci si deve mettere in testa invece. anche tu
> 
> Mi sei troppo simpatica lo stesso



ma io infatti non ho problemi con Sole, chiedi a lei, credo che te lo possa tranquillamente confermare

ops! ora che ci penso, non ho problemi con nessuno...e non è che io sia un'aquila, eh?:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...sgherzi un pochino troppo.
> pure io ti voglio bene.
> io voglio bene a tutti.


Ma se non altro sgherzo ebbasta. Spidy io voglio bene a te. Spidy sei il mio miglior amico, stanotte ti sognerò e correremo nei campi di girasole nudi mano nella mano, tu tutto bello depilato. Notte.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, free.tipo quello mi fa l'occhiolino etc..
> però è diverso se parlando ti dico la pantera rosa mi pare sia di gorgonzola...e lo dico ingenuamente in un contesto di chiacchera


cazzo vicino casa......panther non è che ci possiamo incontrare? nonostante tutto mi sei simpatica.:mrgreen::mrgreen:
anche tu minni ,nonostante tutto...ogni tanto io e Sole facciamo un gioco: e se quella donna fosse Minerva?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
io utente minimamente antipatica come la vedi? :mrgreen:


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> cazzo vicino casa......panther non è che ci possiamo incontrare? nonostante tutto mi sei simpatica.:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> anche tu minni ,nonostante tutto...ogni tanto io e Sole facciamo un gioco: e se quella donna fosse Minerva?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> io utente minimamente antipatica come la vedi? :mrgreen:



non ho problemi ad incontrare nessuno
perchè dovrei?


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> scusami Sole, ma gli insulti che ricevi , li ricevi in diretta'
> voglio dire... sono insulti o frasi sceme o bacate dette all'interno di una discussione?
> tutti siamo in discussione.
> oppure ricevi insulti privati in Mp?
> perchè la cosa cambia e molto.


Gli insulti li ho ricevuti l'anno scorso Spider. Un po' in tutte le modalità, anche in forma anonima. Anche in mp, ma soprattutto qui in chiaro. Vai a rileggerti le discussioni, io non ho voglia di rivangare, son cose vecchie.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Taglio corto: io penso che se stai incazzata diventi realmente cattiva. Penso anche che serbi rancore. Da ultimo penso che magari non è che gli hai detto tutto quello che sa del vario utentame ma che tra di voi abbiate fatto/facciate lavori di taglio e cucito degli utenti bruti che ti "perseguitano" da fa fare invidia al miglior sarto che si ricordi. Vabbè, buonanotte fiorellino.


ma brutto pezza di merda stronzo che non sei altro. ma quale rancore se non vi caga e risponde mai se non le cagate il cazzo con insulti e quant'altro? ma qui stiamo al manicomio. io dovrò forse farmi curare. ma tu è CERTO che hai bisogno di uno bravo. il migliore su piazza mi spingo a dire. a proposito di obiettività, obbiettività una cippa di minchia. ridicolo patetico figaprivo:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> puoi girare la frittata come vuoi. la questione è che Sole deve essere ignorata. punto con qualsiasi mezzo. lei non li calcola, non li caga di striscio eppure viene comunque insultata. in pvt o in chiaro. è questo che ci si deve mettere in testa invece. anche tu
> 
> Mi sei troppo simpatica lo stesso


Deficiente, lei non ci caga di striscio?
Lei scrive mail A ME alle tre di notte per spiegarmi cose che a me non interessano. Per dirmi quanto è confusa, per spiegarsi lei stessa, sia mai per chiedere scusa. Dopo mesi che io la ignoro come mi ha chiesto di fare.
Questo è il suo non cagare di striscio.
Sul forum scrivo quello che mi pare di lei, come utente, che tu piaccia  o no.
Per il resto: lei si è comportata male con farfalla e con simy, si è comportata male con altra gente che non sta qui, ha scaricato gente da un giorno all'altro trattandoli come merde inutili dopo che l'avevano aiutata. Io la chiamo mancanza di rispetto. 
Per inciso: nessuno ha mai parlato delle sue faccende private qui, solo lei. Tu invece hai ampiamente parlato di quelle degli altri.


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se non altro sgherzo ebbasta. Spidy io voglio bene a te. Spidy sei il mio miglior amico, stanotte ti sognerò e correremo nei campi di girasole nudi mano nella mano, tu tutto bello depilato. Notte.


amore mio,
 quanto sei *frocesco*...
 finalmente ti sei liberato!!!!!!!!! 

p.s. però a me piacciono di più i campi di papaveri...
ma la tenda non l'hai tirata... zozzone!!!!


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Gli insulti li ho ricevuti l'anno scorso Spider. Un po' in tutte le modalità, anche in forma anonima. Anche in mp, ma soprattutto qui in chiaro. Vai a rileggerti le discussioni, io non ho voglia di rivangare, son cose vecchie.


mi sembra che ci siano anche insulti nuovi. ribaditi, ma recenti


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma brutto pezza di merda stronzo che non sei altro. ma quale rancore se non vi caga e risponde mai se non le cagate il cazzo con insulti e quant'altro? ma qui stiamo al manicomio. io dovrò forse farmi curare. ma tu è CERTO che hai bisogno di uno bravo. il migliore su piazza mi spingo a dire. a proposito di obiettività, obbiettività una cippa di minchia. ridicolo patetico figaprivo:mrgreen:


Arridaje, ci caga anche troppo, credimi.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Taglio corto: io penso che se stai incazzata diventi realmente cattiva. Penso anche che serbi rancore. Da ultimo penso che magari non è che gli hai detto tutto quello che sa del vario utentame ma che tra di voi abbiate fatto/facciate lavori di taglio e cucito degli utenti bruti che ti "perseguitano" da fa fare invidia al miglior sarto che si ricordi. Vabbè, buonanotte fiorellino.


Pensa un po' quello che ti pare! La realtà è che non riesco ad essere cattiva e non so portare rancore...ne parlavo giusto oggi con una cara amica. Ma sono impulsiva, a volte non ragiono, e nel periodo in cui c'era tutto sto casino lo sono stata molto.
Notte intelligentone.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Pensa un po' quello che ti pare! La realtà è che non riesco ad essere cattiva e non so portare rancore...ne parlavo giusto oggi con una cara amica. Ma sono impulsiva, a volte non ragiono, e nel periodo in cui c'era tutto sto casino lo sono stata molto.
> Notte intelligentone.


Certo,la scusa dell'incapacità di intendere e di volere vale per tutto.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Deficiente, lei non ci caga di striscio?
> Lei scrive mail A ME alle tre di notte per spiegarmi cose che a me non interessano. Per dirmi quanto è confusa, per spiegarsi lei stessa, sia mai per chiedere scusa. Dopo mesi che io la ignoro come mi ha chiesto di fare.
> Questo è il suo non cagare di striscio.
> Sul forum scrivo quello che mi pare di lei, come utente, che tu piaccia  o no.
> Per il resto: lei si è comportata male con farfalla e con simy, si è c


troia, la mail era per rispondere al tuo insulto di bugiarda dentro e fuori il forum che le hai scritto immotivatamente (o meglio non lo dici ma il motivo c'è). puttanella, se non le avessi dato della bugiarda non ti avrebbe cagato di striscio. ma ancora stai qui a pretendere che mentre cerchi di spandere merda sulle persone questi stiano a guardare e ti debbano pur ringraziare col sorriso sulle labbra mentre lo fai? siamo al paradosso, baldracca della mia cippa....


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Arridaje, ci caga anche troppo, credimi.


posta i post dove ti caga per prima, bagascia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> troia, la mail era per rispondere al tuo insulto di bugiarda dentro e fuori il forum che le hai scritto immotivatamente (o meglio non lo dici ma il motivo c'è). puttanella, se non le avessi dato della bugiarda non ti avrebbe cagato di striscio. ma ancora stai qui a pretendere che mentre cerchi di spandere merda sulle persone questi stiano a guardare e ti debbano pur ringraziare col sorriso sulle labbra mentre lo fai? siamo al paradosso, baldracca della mia cippa....


Il teatrino oggi l'avete fatto voi.
Vi siete sputtanati abbastanza da soli.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo,la scusa dell'incapacità di intendere e di volere vale per tutto.


 fai proprio pietà, troietta


----------



## free (3 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho ritenuto giusto mettermi in disparte fino ad ora ma adesso basta.Sono nauseato,possibile che tre forumiste vanno al mare senza parlare di oscuro?possibile che non ci sia un cazzo di scoop sulla mia persona?una maldicenza?possibile che non mi s'incula nessuna?Vengo a sapere che si spettegola di jb,che con tutto il rispetto ha la simpatia di un Marzullo calvo,con l'onestà intellettuale di emilio fede,e la mascolinità di lele mora....!Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?Sto cazzo di jb che si diverta ad appellare gli altri"svantaggiati"tranne poi dissanguarci il cazzo con pettegolezzi di bassa risma dove non ci sono neanche io!i vostri insulti poi:UNA CHIAVICA,non sapete neanche insultarvi come si deve,ma andate affanculo dal primo all'ultimo.


oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Arridaje, ci caga anche troppo, credimi.


guarda per credere a te dovrei alzare gli occhi e vedere prima un asino volare, cara la mia zoccola...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Pensa un po' quello che ti pare! La realtà è che non riesco ad essere cattiva e non so portare rancore...ne parlavo giusto oggi con una cara amica. Ma sono impulsiva, a volte non ragiono, e nel periodo in cui c'era tutto sto casino lo sono stata molto.
> Notte intelligentone.


E peccato che tu quando parli di te stessa sei anche meno obiettiva di quando ti descrivi continuamente brutalizzata da queste brutte ceffe che ce l'hanno con te perchè sono invidiose. Porca puttana, un mashup tra il genio relativo di Einstein e la Magnani di Roma città aperta.


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Gli insulti li ho ricevuti l'anno scorso Spider. Un po' in tutte le modalità, anche in forma anonima. Anche in mp, ma soprattutto qui in chiaro. Vai a rileggerti le discussioni, io non ho voglia di rivangare, son cose vecchie.


...e allora sole se cosi è... significa una sola cosa.
non c'è spazio per questo forum.
e non dico che sia una cosa giusta ma probabilmente ormai si sonoinstaurate dimamiche che sfuggono anche a te stessa.
l'errore forse è stato mischiare il privato con questo anonimato e pensare con presunzione o ingenuità che gli altri non avrebbero approfittato di questo.
come hai potuto vedre , non hanno perso occasione per rivangarti qualcosa...
fossi in te e anche se a malincure, manderei tutto affanculo, senza far sapere più niente di me.
un giorno si chiederanno... ma Sole?
cosa fa?
dove sta?
... loro ancora impantanati qui...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> amore mio,
> quanto sei *frocesco*...
> finalmente ti sei liberato!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Dai che te piace. Notte amico papavero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> compà vatti a rileggere tu il post. solo iniziali puntate. nessun altro commento. la minaccia è stata dedotta. postami dove ho scritto che avrei divulgato nome e cognome di sbriciolata e giuro su quello che ho di più caro che ti chiedo scusa a carattere cubitali. cosa che non succederà mai perché così non è andata. Stiamo esagerando. Se scrivo che ti chiami F. R. ho divulgato qualcosa? ma state andando (come lo eravate quella volt) fuori di melone. lei mi ha chiamato per nome e io le ho risposto con le sue iniziali. benissimo. ti do le iniziali del mio vicino di casa. P. L. (e sono quelle vere). ti sfido adesso a trovare il nome e cognome del mio vicino di casa e dire che sto minacciando di divulgare al sua identità senza che io scriva altro. ripigliati, COMPA'


cosa ho fatto io? Non dire puttanate, manco so chi sei, di dove sei e tantomeno come ti chiami. Gli unici nomi che faccio sono scritti in chiaro nei post o quelli di nick che si nascondono dietro altri nick. Quindi al massimo posso averti chiamato alex. Se sei un fulmine di guerra e posti col tuo nome non è colpa mia.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Deficiente, lei non ci caga di striscio?
> Lei scrive mail A ME alle tre di notte per spiegarmi cose che a me non interessano. *Per dirmi quanto è confusa, per spiegarsi lei stessa, sia mai per chiedere scusa. Dopo mesi che io la ignoro come mi ha chiesto di fare.*
> Questo è il suo non cagare di striscio.
> Sul forum scrivo quello che mi pare di lei, come utente, che tu piaccia  o no.
> ...


E dai!

Sul primo neretto: dopo che qui mi hai scritto 'sei bugiarda, qui dentro e fuori' ti ho scritto un mp molto sereno e disteso per spiegarti civilmente il mio punto di vista. Mai detto che sono confusa! Anzi.

Sul secondo neretto: io con farfalla e simy non mi sono comportata male proprio per niente! Con Simy via fb siamo in contatto. Con farfalla ho deciso di troncare dopo essermi accorta che, a parte rispondere ai miei messaggi, da parte sua non c'era interesse a contattarmi. Poi avevo altre ragioni che qui non è il caso di spiegare. L'ho fatto civilmente e lei altrettanto civilmente ha risposto. E si è chiusa qui, come succede tra adulti che non trovano più motivi per restare in contatto.

Di cosa stai farneticando?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il teatrino oggi l'avete fatto voi.
> Vi siete sputtanati abbastanza da soli.


ahahahahahahahahhahahahah sai la novità? che a me non frega un cazzo perché io non ho nulla da nascondere. mai portato figli a casa del mio amante oppure invitato amanti alle mie feste con la mia famiglia. Io. Tu e altri come te dovete nascondervi tutti i giorni come dei topi di fogna, io no. chiuso il pc io dormo tranquillo. niente da dover nascondere e nulla per cui dover mentire mentre   tu e atri dovete stare attenti a non uscire troppo dalla fogna, altrimenti il topastro che vi sta accanto ve se magna in un boccone se dovesse veramente scoprirvi. ma nulla di più facile che i vostri compagni siano delle merde come voi. ma la cosa più tragica è che fate le personcine a modo ma siete marce dentro.e da persone così la morale a me o chi mi sta  accanto nemmeno lontamente dovreste permettervi di farla. te capi', troietta com'è la storia?


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai che te piace. Notte amico papavero.


mi conosci,
pure tu sei di Busto Arsizzio?
le voci corrono in provincia.
 e visto la provincia da cui scrivi, mi viene da pensarlo...
tranquillo... a te ti difendo io....maschio dominante alfa.
non sia mai si dicesse...
che malelingue.

p.s. ma la moto l'hai riparata??????


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> cosa ho fatto io? Non dire puttanate, manco so chi sei, di dove sei e tantomeno come ti chiami. Gli unici nomi che faccio sono scritti in chiaro nei post o quelli di nick che si nascondono dietro altri nick. Quindi al massimo posso averti chiamato alex. Se sei un fulmine di guerra e posti col tuo nome non è colpa mia.


eh no. in quel periodo ero angelo merkel. quindi di che cazzo vai parlando?


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Berlino sai ho conosciuto quella sensazione...
> In cui ti senti di venire meno di una telefonata...
> 
> Ma ho anche osservato come le persone sanno dare delle priorità.
> ...


:up:
non si può vivere di briciole,
si è destinati a morire di fame


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2013)

Sole a me non ha fatto nulla; semmai chi se la sta prendendo con me per cose inesistenti è Alex, non Sole. 

io con Sole posso anche aver avuto dei diverbi ma ci siamo sempre parlate e chiarite. Le ho sempre detto quello che pensavo nel bene o nel male. 
mi spiace leggere da parte di Alex delle cose sul mio conto che non sono vere ma tant'è.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E dai!
> 
> Sul primo neretto: dopo che qui mi hai scritto 'sei bugiarda, qui dentro e fuori' ti ho scritto un mp molto sereno e disteso per spiegarti civilmente il mio punto di vista. Mai detto che sono confusa! Anzi.
> 
> ...


farnetica del fatto che IO ho contattate farfalla l'anno scorso per dirle quanto è stronza e simy ultimamente per lo stesso motivo. è che non sa distinguere le cose e le persone, la puttanella.


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Arridaje, ci caga anche troppo, credimi.


[video=youtube;LeQ3EuXEQpE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeQ3EuXEQpE[/video]


----------



## Flavia (3 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> non si può vivere di briciole,
> si è destinati a morire di fame


 ho visto che la discussione
aveva bel 56 pagine
mi accorgo solo ora che
c'è in atto una lite....
auguri a Berlino, se legge


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> non si può vivere di briciole,
> si è destinati a morire di fame


Ah già questo ERA  il 3D di Berlino , me ne ero dimenticata buonanotte


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho visto che la discussione
> aveva bel 56 pagine
> mi accorgo solo ora che
> c'è in atto una lite....
> auguri a Berlino, se legge


In effetti .... Porino :carneval: ciao Flavia viva il Liga :up:


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah già questo ERA  il 3D di Berlino , me ne ero dimenticata buonanotte


ho letto le prime pagine
non mi ero accorta 
del "diverbio in atto"


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> *Sole a me non ha fatto nulla*; semmai chi se la sta prendendo con me per cose inesistenti è Alex, non Sole.
> 
> io con Sole posso anche aver avuto dei diverbi ma ci siamo sempre parlate e chiarite. Le ho sempre detto quello che pensavo nel bene o nel male.
> mi spiace leggere da parte di Alex delle cose sul mio conto che non sono vere ma tant'è.


Oh, grazie anche a te per averlo detto.


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti .... Porino :carneval: ciao Flavia viva il Liga :up:


Liga for president!:up:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> farnetica del fatto che IO ho contattate farfalla l'anno scorso per dirle quanto è stronza e *simy ultimamente per lo stesso motivo*. è che non sa distinguere le cose e le persone, la puttanella.


e quanto siamo stronze è ancora da dimostrare, perchè IO non ho mai fatto nulla per fare del male a Sole (cosi come Farfalla e Chiara) se non ero d'accordo su una cosa sono sempre stata chiara e diretta con lei in privato e in chiaro, come sono stata dalla sua parte quando ho ritenuto di doverlo essere. questa è amicizia, non dare solo la pacca sulla spalla e offrire appoggio incondizionato. 

io ritengo di essermi sempre comportata con lei in maniera trasparente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> E dai!
> 
> Sul primo neretto: dopo che qui mi hai scritto 'sei bugiarda, qui dentro e fuori' ti ho scritto un mp molto sereno e disteso per spiegarti civilmente il mio punto di vista. Mai detto che sono confusa! Anzi.
> 
> ...


Fermati qui, non fai che confermare la tesi. Vergognati, lo ribadisco molto serenamente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> farnetica del fatto che IO ho contattate farfalla l'anno scorso per dirle quanto è stronza e simy ultimamente per lo stesso motivo. è che non sa distinguere le cose e le persone, la puttanella.


Tu faresti bene a indagare a fondo sulle cose che ti raccontano o che ti omettono. 
Sei fortunato che non sono come te.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Sole a me non ha fatto nulla; semmai chi se la sta prendendo con me per cose inesistenti è Alex, non Sole.
> 
> io con Sole posso anche aver avuto dei diverbi ma ci siamo sempre parlate e chiarite. Le ho sempre detto quello che pensavo nel bene o nel male.
> mi spiace leggere da parte di Alex delle cose sul mio conto che non sono vere ma tant'è.


questo discorso lo facemmo già una volta l'anno scorso. va benissimo non prender parte quando qualcuno viene insultato. si è adulti e a bene così. ma è la seconda volta in due mesi che te ne esci a difesa di qualcuno e lo hai fatto pure oggi. agli insulti  compreso quello di oggi non ti sei mai alzata (e parlo di adesso) a dire nulla. alla faccia della chiarezza. va benissimo voler non prendere parte ma quando si è trattato come oggi di dire anche solo una frasetta come " ma a me piace" sei ben capace di farlo, a quanto pare. cosa che evidentemente non sei capace di fare quando Sole viene insultata. non mi pare tu abbia scritto nulla.Mi sbaglio? eh no, non mi sbaglio. quindi non venirmi a dire che ti spiace leggere cose non vere perché è tutto scritto, anzi no scritto qui sul forum e io non mi sono proprio inventato niente
beh, perlomeno hai fatto fare una figura di merda alla zoccola che reputi una gran signora e persona in gamba . un grazie


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Oh, grazie anche a te per averlo detto.


c'è solo una cosa che mi dispiace, e te lo dico davvero col cuore, che tu permetti a lui di trattare in questo modo quelle che tu ritieni amiche; io per te ci sono sempre stata - e se vuoi ci sarò ancora - ma non credo di meritare quello che lui mi ha scritto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non capisco...ma voi ai vostri compagni, mariti, mogli non raccontate le cose?
> davvero non arrivo a capire le colpe di sole in questo senso .
> è chiaro che se lei sta con lui non penserà mai di stare con un tizio pericoloso e che potrebbe recar danni.*perché sbriciolata deve ignorarla quando in realtà scrivono spesso cose in piena sintonia di idee ?*
> scusate ma fin'ora non ho letto nulla che giustifichi le accuse a sole e parlo solo di lei, ovviamente.
> ...


perché con me si è comportata in modo non corretto e ho spiegato dove, come e quando. Non ha fatto nulla di grave o orribile ma quando una persona con me si comporta in modo non corretto, la tengo d'occhio. E quello che ho visto, anche dopo, non mi è piaciuto. Questione di gusti.
Non sempre mi piace quello che non mi torna. 
Tra l'altro, per il mio modo di vedere, trovo molto più interessante il confronto con chi ha idee diverse dalle mie. 
Ma mica l'ho linciata, no?
Mi sono limitata a dire quello che penso perché credo che quando una persona si ostina a contribuire a situazioni spiacevoli si debba almeno farle presente il proprio disagio.
In questo caso, per me, le persone sono due.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Tu faresti bene a indagare a fondo sulle cose che ti raccontano o che ti omettono.
> Sei fortunato che non sono come te.


parla troietta, parla....è la stessa cosa che testè hai fatto con simy. inventarti una cosa di sanap ianta. con me non attacca ma sarebbe carino parassi solo per farti fare una figura di merda. hai ragione, è meglio che la pianti altrimenti il tuo bel castello di menzogne cade come è successo ora.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> questo discorso lo facemmo già una volta l'anno scorso. va benissimo non prender parte quando qualcuno viene insultato. si è adulti e a bene così. ma è la seconda volta in due mesi che te ne esci a difesa di qualcuno e lo hai fatto pure oggi. agli insulti  compreso quello di oggi non ti sei mai alzata (e parlo di adesso) a dire nulla. alla faccia della chiarezza. va benissimo voler non prendere parte ma quando si è trattato come oggi di dire anche solo una frasetta come " ma a me piace" sei ben capace di farlo, a quanto pare. cosa che evidentemente non sei capace di fare quando Sole viene insultata. non mi pare tu abbia scritto nulla.Mi sbaglio? eh no, non mi sbaglio. quindi non venirmi a dire che ti spiace leggere cose non vere perché è tutto scritto, anzi no scritto qui sul forum e io non mi sono proprio inventato niente
> beh, perlomeno hai fatto fare una figura di merda alla zoccola che reputi una gran signora e persona in gamba . un grazie


non ho fatto fare la figura di merda a nessuno caro mio, perchè ho appena scritto a Sole cosa mi spiace del suo atteggiamento. 

"a me piace" con tanto di faccina in risposta ad un post ironico (con tanto di faccina) scritto da sole non mi pare un abominio... tra l'altro sole mi sembra in grado di difendersi da sola tant'è che a quel post mi ha risposto. 

si, io Chiara e Farfalla le ritengo due grandi amiche, e non le giudico per quello che fanno della loro vita privata (visto che sono beati cazzi loro) ma le giudico per quello che danno a me a livello di amicizia. e questo lo dirò sempre: io le considero Amiche con la A maiuscola....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> parla troietta, parla....è la stessa cosa che testè hai fatto con simy. inventarti una cosa di sanap ianta. con me non attacca ma sarebbe carino parassi solo per farti fare una figura di merda. hai ragione, è meglio che la pianti altrimenti il tuo bel castello di menzogne cade come è successo ora.


Non scendo al tuo livello, scordatelo.
La tua donna bugiarda è....tua. Un problema tuo, non mio.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

ma tanto rancore da dove nasce?
perchè visto che c'avete rotto le palle fino adesso e che BLOW JOB è finalmente andato a ninna, 
qualche domanda voglio farla io.
quale è il problema di Alex?
è stato tradito?
immagino... ma da qualcuno qui dentro?
e sole, qul'è stato il suo ruolo, è lei l'amate?
propongo una discussione senza insulti.
ALEX, SOLE, e gli altri... ovvero, tutti quelli che hanno
 involntariamente o consapevolmente partecipato a  tutta la storia.
ma nei fatti, non nelle parole, quindi avanti terzi incomodi, amanti, amici veri e falsi, 
mettiamo ordine al carrozzone.

p.s. Blow.. tu continua a dormire,
 domani devi andare in ufficio e...rispondere ad una nuova discussione.
 e già.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è solo una cosa che mi dispiace, e te lo dico davvero col cuore, che tu permetti a lui di trattare in questo modo quelle che tu ritieni amiche; io per te ci sono sempre stata - e se vuoi ci sarò ancora - ma non credo di meritare quello che lui mi ha scritto.


non ti sei comportata da tale. se lo sei lo sei sempre. e non mi pare tu abbia fatto nulla. se non ribadire che ti piace una persona che insultava una persona per la quale dici che ci sarai sempre. ammappela. ripeto. la difesa ad oltranza nessuno l'ha mai chiesta. sei sempre rimasta fuori e hai fatto benissimo ma una volat che entri e lo hai già fatto lo devi fare con tutti altrimenti è quello che ti ribadisco. un comportamento da stronzi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fermati qui, non fai che confermare la tesi. Vergognati, lo ribadisco molto serenamente.


serenamente dovresti infilarti un palo in culo e andare a fanculo.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eh no. in quel periodo ero angelo merkel. quindi di che cazzo vai parlando?


minchia! no! davvero! oddio che news.
Scusa, ti avevo scambiato per alex.
....
ma allora merovingio eri sempre tu?
oddio no non me lo dire.
Io che non ho mai neppure sospettato esistessero i multinick.
maronnaocarmine.
vado a sniffarmi un processore per dimenticare


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Fermati qui, non fai che confermare la tesi. Vergognati, lo ribadisco molto serenamente.


Ok, mi vergogno.

In realtà sono una vera merda e Alex è un uomo-cyborg manovrato da me per seminare il terrore su Tradimento.net.

Io sono una gran zoccola che recita la parte della donna innamorata, ma ogni giorno partecipa a orge e si dà al sesso estremo.

Ho trattato tutti di merda qui dentro, sono spietata e cattiva, come dice JB.

Sono scappata da un ospedale psichiatrico e sono fortemente squilibrata e pericolosa e sarebbe meglio che tutti gli utenti mi stessero lontani, se non vogliono vedere le loro iniziali pubblicate qui sopra!

Era giusto dirvelo.

Buonanotte.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non ti sei comportata da tale. se lo sei lo sei sempre. e non mi pare tu abbia fatto nulla. se non ribadire che ti piace una persona che insultava una persona per la quale dici che ci sarai sempre. ammappela. ripeto. la difesa ad oltranza nessuno l'ha mai chiesta. sei sempre rimasta fuori e hai fatto benissimo ma una volat che entri e lo hai già fatto lo devi fare con tutti altrimenti è quello che ti ribadisco. un comportamento da stronzi.



e allora? io posso essere amica di entrambe senza dover per forza scegliere.
a casa mia non c'è la regola del "o sei con me o sei contro di me" ... con me nessuna delle due è stata stronza... e allora perchè devo allontanarne per forza una?

comunque Alex di quello che pensi di me a questo punto non me ne frega nulla. liberissimo di pensare che io sia una stronza.....


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perché con me si è comportata in modo non corretto e ho spiegato dove, come e quando. Non ha fatto nulla di grave o orribile ma quando una persona con me si comporta in modo non corretto, la tengo d'occhio. E quello che ho visto, anche dopo, non mi è piaciuto. Questione di gusti.
> Non sempre mi piace quello che non mi torna.
> Tra l'altro, per il mio modo di vedere, trovo molto più interessante il confronto con chi ha idee diverse dalle mie.
> Ma mica l'ho linciata, no?
> ...


e continui eh?
ma che cazzo non ti torna? il tuo nome è trapelato? no. dove abiti è trapelato? qualcuno ti è venuto a cercare? quindi di che cazzo non ti torna vai blaterando?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma tanto rancore da dove nasce?
> perchè visto che c'avete rotto le palle fino adesso e che BLOW JOB è finalmente andato a ninna,
> qualche domanda voglio farla io.
> quale è il problema di Alex?
> ...


Guarda, se te lo raccontassi da dove nasce, sentiresti il botto del fegato di Alex anche se fossi in Australia. Per cui è meglio chiuderla qui. Di solito non fornisco versioni di cose private sul forum, gli specialisti in giustificazioni sono questi due campioni di trasparenza: ma pensare come hanno trattato e si permettono di trattare certe persone (simy e farfalla, lo  ribadisco ) mi ha fatto veramente saltare la mosca al naso.

Edit: anche sbriciolata, visti i risvolti.


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perché *con me si è comportata in modo non corretto *e ho spiegato dove, come e quando. Non ha fatto nulla di grave o orribile ma quando una persona con me si comporta in modo non corretto, la tengo d'occhio. E quello che ho visto, anche dopo, non mi è piaciuto. Questione di gusti.
> Non sempre mi piace quello che non mi torna.
> Tra l'altro, per il mio modo di vedere, trovo molto più interessante il confronto con chi ha idee diverse dalle mie.
> Ma mica l'ho linciata, no?
> ...


Posta, per piacere, il messaggio dove ti ho scritto che è stata Quintina a dire il tuo nome ad Alex e poi quello in cui ammetto di averlo fatto io.

Poi, se puoi, dimmi come si colloca in tutto quello che hai detto il messaggio che io ti ho mandato e spiegami dove sono stata scorretta.

Ti ri-allego lo screenshot:


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> questo discorso lo facemmo già una volta l'anno scorso. va benissimo non prender parte quando qualcuno viene insultato. si è adulti e a bene così. ma è la seconda volta in due mesi che te ne esci a difesa di qualcuno e lo hai fatto pure oggi. agli insulti  compreso quello di oggi non ti sei mai alzata (e parlo di adesso) a dire nulla. alla faccia della chiarezza. va benissimo voler non prendere parte ma quando si è trattato come oggi di dire anche solo una frasetta come " ma a me piace" sei ben capace di farlo, a quanto pare. cosa che evidentemente non sei capace di fare quando Sole viene insultata. non mi pare tu abbia scritto nulla.Mi sbaglio? eh no, non mi sbaglio. quindi non venirmi a dire che ti spiace leggere cose non vere perché è tutto scritto, anzi no scritto qui sul forum e io non mi sono proprio inventato niente
> beh, perlomeno hai fatto fare una figura di merda alla zoccola che reputi una gran signora e persona in gamba . un grazie


ma hannibal, non è che se uno omette o tace,
 accosente, come pensi tu.
Forese c'è bisogno di chiarezza.
di capire veramente.
Simy posso giurarlo è una persona trasparente, tanto, tantissimo.
è difficile esserlo con qualcuno e poi non esserlo con un altro.
per esempio i tuoi insulti, non trasmettomo questo, anzi fanno desistere dal prender una parte, una decisione.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora? io posso essere amica di entrambe senza dover per forza scegliere.
> a casa mia non c'è la regola del "o sei con me o sei contro di me" ... con me nessuna delle due è stata stronza... e allora perchè devo allontanarne per forza una?
> 
> comunque Alex di quello che pensi di me a questo punto non me ne frega nulla. liberissimo di pensare che io sia una stronza.....


non girare la frittata che nessuno ti ha mai chiesto questo e tu lo sai. puoi intrattener relazioni con chi ti pare, ma una volta che ti impelaghi per una lo fai con tutti. non lo fai? evidentemente qualcosa non torna e questo è da stronzi. per me.
 hai difeso le tue amiche e va benissimo....non hai difeso Sole e va benissimo. Quello che mi da da pensare e che alla prima occasione quando uno stronzo qualsiasi insulta una persona alla quale dici di tenere non solo non dici nulla ( e va benissimo) ma addirittura e ne esci che a te piace pure. mi spiace ma qualcosa di quello che dici non torna. mi sono spiegato o te lo devo ribadire in un'altra lingua?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non girare la frittata che nessuno ti ha mai chiesto questo e tu lo sai. puoi intrattener relazioni con chi ti pare, ma una volta che ti impelaghi per una lo fai con tutti. non lo fai? evidentemente qualcosa non torna e questo è da stronzi. per me.
> hai difeso le tue amiche e va benissimo....non hai difeso Sole e va benissimo. Quello che mi da da pensare e che alla prima occasione quando uno stronzo qualsiasi insulta una persona alla quale dici di tenere non solo non dici nulla ( e va benissimo) ma addirittura e ne esci che a te piace pure. mi spiace ma qualcosa di quello che dici non torna. mi sono spiegato o te lo devo ribadire in un'altra lingua?


va bene hai ragione


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

sono stato ospite di lunapiena e mi ha fatto dormire nel cottage insieme ai suoi cagnacci...
peli dappertutto...
alcuni petavano di notte...

Sgredevole. Pessimo direi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda, se te lo raccontassi da dove nasce, sentiresti il botto del fegato di Alex anche se fossi in Australia. Per cui è meglio chiuderla qui. Di solito non fornisco versioni di cose private sul forum, gli specialisti in giustificazioni sono questi due campioni di trasparenza: ma pensare come hanno trattato e si permettono di trattare certe persone (simy e farfalla, lo  ribadisco ) mi ha fatto veramente saltare la mosca al naso.
> 
> Edit: anche sbriciolata, visti i risvolti.


ahahahhaah zoccola e mafiosa. un binomio eccezionale


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> va bene hai ragione


e c'ho ragione si. purtroppo. non mi fa piacere ma tant'è.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

Sono stata a letto con il Conte 
ce lo ha piccolo 
e non gli tira per niente...
inoffensivo
bocciato


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono stata a letto con il Conte
> ce lo ha piccolo
> e non gli tira per niente...
> inoffensivo
> bocciato


Taci tu stronzetta che ce l'hai troppo larga
e puzzava di marito maritoso quindi non potevo
sei una troietta da due soldi...
adesso ti scrivo in mp...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Non avrei voluto intervenire ma non é corretto che due amiche mi nominino difendendomi e io resti a guardare.
Primo quoto tutti gli interventi di simy. Vivo l'amicizia nello stesso modo e sono felice di essere considerata una delle sue migliore amiche.
Ho un'idea dell'amicizia in cui si danno consigli, che possono essere avcettati o respinti. Non smetto di essere amica di chi quei consigli non li segue. Rispetto le scelte degli altri. 
Io e sole siamo state amiche, lei sa molto di me e io di lei. 
In un suo momento difficile le ho dato dei consigli che sono identici a un post che Minerva ha scritto giorni fa.
Il tutto é stato letto come astio nei confronti di Alex. Partendo dal presupposto che io e alex non potremmo convivere un solo giorno insieme (e questo ce lo siamo detti da subito, forse la prima volta che ci siamo conosciuti) ho sempre creduto che se lei ritenesse fosse l'uomo che la puó rendere felice non avevo nulla da obiettare. E poi chi sono io


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Taci tu stronzetta che ce l'hai troppo larga
> e puzzava di marito maritoso quindi non potevo
> sei una troietta da due soldi...
> adesso ti scrivo in mp...


Proprio due soldi non direi...
con quello che ti ho fatto pagare 
sono riuscita ad acquistarmi una polaroid..


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avrei voluto intervenire ma non é corretto che due amiche mi nominino difendendomi e io resti a guardare.
> Primo quoto tutti gli interventi di simy. Vivo l'amicizia nello stesso modo e sono felice di essere considerata una delle sue migliore amiche.
> Ho un'idea dell'amicizia in cui si danno consigli, che possono essere avcettati o respinti. Non smetto di essere amica di chi quei consigli non li segue. Rispetto le scelte degli altri.
> Io e sole siamo state amiche, lei sa molto di me e io di lei.
> ...


eccallà. e con questa falsità si può anche andare a dormire signore e signori.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avrei voluto intervenire ma non é corretto che due amiche mi nominino difendendomi e io resti a guardare.
> Primo quoto tutti gli interventi di simy. Vivo l'amicizia nello stesso modo e sono felice di essere considerata una delle sue migliore amiche.
> Ho un'idea dell'amicizia in cui si danno consigli, che possono essere avcettati o respinti. Non smetto di essere amica di chi quei consigli non li segue. Rispetto le scelte degli altri.
> Io e sole siamo state amiche, lei sa molto di me e io di lei.
> ...


e no, non ce lo siamo detti. Tu lo hai detto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Proprio due soldi non direi...
> con quello che ti ho fatto pagare
> sono riuscita ad acquistarmi una polaroid..


Beh comunque io nella settimana che sono venuto da te
mi sono scopato altre tre di questo forum e con loro tirava
perchè erano gentili con me...tu invece sei stata scorbutica...

Me l'hai sbattuta in faccia senza dirmi che eri mestruata
e il filo del tampax si è impigliato in un dente....


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Per farlo?
Ribadisco ció che dissi allora. Il mio consiglio sarebbe stato il medesimo se il suo fidanzato fosse stato Papa Giovanni. 
Questo ê stato frainteso, non capito non lo so e da qui io sono diventata quella che ha allontanato Sole.
Cosa che lei stessa ha smentito scrivendo che ha deciso di chiudere con me perché io sbravo poco interessata alla sua vita. Peccato, lo dissi a suo tempo, che anxhe per me non era un periodo facile.
Questa la mia verità. Poi pgnuno creda a chi vuole.
Aggiungo solo un fatto. Il giorno che mi troveró con mia figlia in una stazione malfamata come la Centrale piuttosto che far dormire mio figlio su una panca con dei barboni accetteró di portare mio figlio a casa di quello che lui sa e saprá sempre che è um amico. Perché per quella notte questo lui sarà, un amico e nulla di più.
Tengo a precisare cje non risponderó a commenti su questo post
Tanto dovevo almeno per rispetto a Simy e Matraini che mi hanno nominato


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma hannibal, non è che se uno omette o tace,
> accosente, come pensi tu.
> Forese c'è bisogno di chiarezza.
> di capire veramente.
> ...


grazie


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non girare la frittata che nessuno ti ha mai chiesto questo e tu lo sai. puoi intrattener relazioni con chi ti pare, ma una volta che ti impelaghi per una lo fai con tutti. non lo fai? evidentemente qualcosa non torna e questo è da stronzi. per me.
> hai difeso le tue amiche e va benissimo....non hai difeso Sole e va benissimo. Quello che mi da da pensare e che alla prima occasione quando uno stronzo qualsiasi insulta una persona alla quale dici di tenere non solo non dici nulla ( e va benissimo) ma addirittura e ne esci che a te piace pure. mi spiace ma qualcosa di quello che dici non torna. mi sono spiegato o te lo devo ribadire in un'altra lingua?


Rispondo per come la vedo io.

Penso che quando stai in un gruppo dove ogni membro sostiene l'altro e parteggia per l'altro (e questa è la dinamica di questo gruppo) tendi a non schierarti apertamente e agisci, magari non consapevolmente, in modo da non urtare i tuoi amici.

Io ricordo le discussioni sul gruppo di fb parallelo su ciò che avveniva qui dentro. Tutti dicevano la loro, ma la tendenza era quella di criticare più o meno gli stessi utenti e solidarizzare. 

Quando io sono volontariamente uscita dal gruppo, sono uscita anche da queste dinamiche.

Ricordo che quando l'anno scorso JB mi insultava, Simy non disse nulla. Anzi, a Kid che si indignava e mi difendeva (quanto mi manchi, Kid  )una volta disse 'è stato detto di peggio', minimizzando.

Non me la sono presa allora e non me la prendo adesso perché 1) non mi interessa essere difesa... ci sei tu e basti e avanzi 
2) capisco le dinamiche, ci sono stata dentro anch'io e sono felice di essermene liberata, sinceramente.

Il commento di oggi di Simy mi ha lasciata un po' stupita, questo sì, ma le ho risposto e amen, è finita lì.

Qui dentro, ripeto, ho solo una grande e vera amica, che è Quintina. Voglio bene a lei e alla sua famiglia e per me è l'unica persona che conta davvero, insieme all'uomo che amo (che sei tu).

Di tutto il resto, difese e non difese, accuse e non accuse, non mi frega una cippa e lo sai.

Quindi piantiamola qui e andiamo a dormire, è meglio


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh comunque io nella settimana che sono venuto da te
> mi sono scopato altre tre di questo forum e con loro tirava
> perchè erano gentili con me...tu invece sei stata scorbutica...
> 
> ...


scusa ma questo è al livello del ddito el cculo molto 
basso direi ...
per l'età che hai...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma lasciatemi scrivere le mie 4 cazzate su 'sto belin di forum come fanno tutti! Eccheccazzo!


Sei un sepolcro imbiancato. Che spregevole essere immondo...
Crei la lite, armi i due cerebrolesi (Basaglia & Accademia) e poi con ste frasi artefatte cerchi di passare per  la vittima a cui vengono tolti i diritti civili. 
Lo specchi di casa tua non ti sputano in faccia quando gli passi davanti?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Mi scuso il mio 3d si é spezzato in due. Colpa del cell


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ma questo è al livello del ddito el cculo molto
> basso direi ...
> per l'età che hai...


Io mi sto adeguando al registro espressivo di questo 3d...
Ma sei tu negligente e io troppo esigente
o tu troppo esigente e io negligente
o io deficente e tu non capisci niente?

Comunque divulgo subito il tuo ultimo mp...
vergognati un colpo surrealeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

contepinceton,
lunapiena has recently quoted you in a post he made. This user's quotes of you are:
Citazione Originariamente Scritto da contepinceton
Taci tu stronzetta che ce l'hai troppo larga
e puzzava di marito maritoso quindi non potevo
sei una troietta da due soldi...
adesso ti scrivo in mp...
To view the post where you were quoted, click here.


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei un sepolcro imbiancato. *Che spregevole essere immondo...*
> *Crei la lite,* armi i due cerebrolesi (Basaglia & Accademia) e poi con ste frasi artefatte cerchi di passare per  la vittima a cui vengono tolti i diritti civili.
> *Lo specchi di casa tua non ti sputano in faccia quando gli passi davanti*?


Ecco Spider. Ne è arrivato un altro fresco fresco.

Valuta tu, io non ho nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ahahahhaah zoccola e mafiosa. un binomio eccezionale


resta il fatto che nessuno racconta.
ma allora vi divertite?
ho capito èsolo un gioco... dopo andate a mangiarvi una pizza insieme... come angelino e bersani.
bravi.
allora Alex, vuoi raccontarci cosa è successo?
io mi stupisco di chi dopo anni ancora sta qui.
quando entrAi avevo un problema, ma vedo che con la risoluzione dei miei problemi sono sempre meno qui.

diviene naturale e necessario allontanarsi... anzi sarebbe sintomatico di qualcosa ancor peggiore se non fosse cosi.
allora Tu stai bene con la tua donna.
questo è tutto.
spero tu abbia risolto.
perchè stai ancora qui?
attacchi e insulti cose e fatti accaduti almeno 10 anni fa.

inoltre perchè stanno ancora qui persone che del loro tradimento hanno fatto una consetudine di vìta?
una vita parallela,
anche loro hanno risolto.
queste persone sono ormai sterili e controproducenti al forum, agli utenti.
sono spinte da emozioni che non gli appartengono più.
dovrebbero avere l'umiltà di mollare.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per farlo?
> Ribadisco ció che dissi allora. Il mio consiglio sarebbe stato il medesimo se il suo fidanzato fosse stato Papa Giovanni.
> Questo ê stato frainteso, non capito non lo so e da qui io sono diventata quella che ha allontanato Sole.
> Cosa che lei stessa ha smentito scrivendo che ha deciso di chiudere con me perché io sbravo poco interessata alla sua vita. Peccato, lo dissi a suo tempo, che anxhe per me non era un periodo facile.
> ...


non rispondere ma non è che tu sia molto meglio di lei. esistono gli alberghi. e mia figlia (a parte che mia figlia mai e poi mai si sarebbe trovata nella situazione in cui io abbia avuto un'amante perché sono una persona fedele e corretta, IO) mai la porterei a dormire da una mia eventuale amante. che ne sia a conoscenza o meno. Stomachevole è e stomachevole resta. d'altronde non è che scoparsi l'amico di famiglia sia molto meglio, eh?


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi sto adeguando al registro espressivo di questo 3d...
> Ma sei tu negligente e io troppo esigente
> o tu troppo esigente e io negligente
> o io deficente e tu non capisci niente?
> ...


ehm...
non so come dirtelo 
ma questo non è un mp...
Rileggiti...
sempre partendo dal presupposto 
che non capisco niente...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco Spider. Ne è arrivato un altro fresco fresco.
> 
> Valuta tu, io non ho nulla da aggiungere.


ma che importa, piace a simy


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quando entrAi avevo un problema, ma vedo che con la risoluzione dei miei problemi sono sempre meno qui.


Mi fa piacere che tu ci sia arrivato.
per fortuna non hai corso il rischio mio che fu quello di aggiungere nuovi problemi a quelli che avevo già.
Con la moglie incarognita che mi guardava in cagnesco e diceva...ma non è che vai dietro troppo a quella manica di esaurite...vuoi proprio che ci riduciamo a quel tipo di coppia? Dopo tutto quel che abbiamo vissuto assieme nel reale....ti sposti a scimmioattare il virtuale? 

Comunque sia mi sono chiarito le idee e mi sono ornato di certe persone...

Oddio per me non sono speciali, straordinarie, meravigliose...ma così tremendamente UMANE...

Che mi fanno sentire meno mostro!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ehm...
> non so come dirtelo
> ma questo non è un mp...
> Rileggiti...
> ...



me come non è un mp?

Io ricevo solo questi, e non ho mai capito perchè si chiamino quote notification...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> resta il fatto che nessuno racconta.
> ma allora vi divertite?
> ho capito èsolo un gioco... dopo andate a mangiarvi una pizza insieme... come angelino e bersani.
> bravi.
> ...


non sono io che devo raccontare. non sono io che devo giustificar continui attacchi a Sole. io so e questo mi basta per continuar ad insultare sti smandrappati falsi ipocriti e bugiardi con l amoralità di un armadillo in calore


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non rispondere ma non è che tu sia molto meglio di lei. esistono gli alberghi. e mia figlia (a parte che mia figlia mai e poi mai si sarebbe trovata nella situazione in cui io abbia avuto un'amante perché sono una persona fedele e corretta, IO) mai la porterei a dormire da una mia eventuale amante. che ne sia a conoscenza o meno. Stomachevole è e stomachevole resta. d'altronde non è che scoparsi l'amico di famiglia sia molto meglio, eh?


Sei di milano li conosco gli hotel intorno alla stazione?
Io non porto mio figlio in un hotel a ore e di ritorno da un viaggio posdo non avere la disponbilità economica per un grande hotel.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Rispondo per come la vedo io.
> 
> Penso che quando stai in un gruppo dove ogni membro sostiene l'altro e parteggia per l'altro (e questa è la dinamica di questo gruppo) tendi a non schierarti apertamente e agisci, magari non consapevolmente, in modo da non urtare i tuoi amici.
> 
> ...


non sempre intervengo nelle discussioni... e se dovessi intervenire ogni volta che JB "insulta" qualcuno starei sempre a litigare. come non sono intervenuta - se non a mo di cazzeggio - quando l'altro giorno Massimo Meridio ha discusso con Farfalla e Viola di Mare... esattamente per lo stesso motivo non voglio che nessuno intervenga per "difendere" me perchè so farlo benissimo da sola. tutte ste difese non fanno altro che alimentare polemiche su polemiche che rendono il forum illeggibile

per il commento di oggi era una battuta in risposta alla tua di ultimo... fermo restando che al di là di quello che ti ha scritto president (che non condivido) non posso negare che sia un utente che a me piace e che spesso mi trovo d'accordo con lui.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> me come non è un mp?
> 
> Io ricevo solo questi, e non ho mai capito perchè si chiamino quote notification...


Si cciao buonanotte ...
E io ci credo 
sei falso come una moneta da 2cent...
Saluti...
piccoletto


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si cciao buonanotte ...
> E io ci credo
> sei falso come una moneta da 2cent...
> Saluti...
> piccoletto


Si dei è tardi buonanotte ti dedico questa musicheta...in pieno tema forumistico...

Il dottor lechter ascoltava questa....

Stanotte sognerai che mi mangio i tuoi cani....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rot  fl:

[video=youtube;N2YMSt3yfko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2YMSt3yfko[/video]


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei di milano li conosco gli hotel intorno alla stazione?
> Io non porto mio figlio in un hotel a ore e di ritorno da un viaggio posdo non avere la disponbilità economica per un grande hotel.


non dire puttanate che ci sono hotel anche da 2000 euro a notte in zona. a 200 metri dalla stazione. Una catena di alberghi spagnoli (ibis hotel) non a ore. puliti e a buon mercato . e ce ne sono a iosa. ha amiche a milano. più di una e nessuno poteva ospitarla? ma fammi il piacere. se l'è portata dall'amante. stomachevole e vomitevole. e la signora ha disponibilità economiche oltre che carte di credito. ma smettila di aggrapparti sugli specchi che ti rovini le unghiette e con i tacchi 15 che ti ritrovi finisce che ti rompi pure un femore. che alla tua età va mica bene, neh? lo dico con preoccupazione lo giuro.
e Buona notte.


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non sempre intervengo nelle discussioni... e se dovessi intervenire ogni volta che JB "insulta" qualcuno starei sempre a litigare. come non sono intervenuta - se non a mo di cazzeggio - quando l'altro giorno Massimo Meridio ha discusso con Farfalla e Viola di Mare... esattamente per lo stesso motivo non voglio che nessuno intervenga per "difendere" me perchè so farlo benissimo da sola. tutte ste difese non fanno altro che alimentare polemiche su polemiche che rendono il forum illeggibile
> 
> per il commento di oggi era una battuta in risposta alla tua di ultimo... fermo restando che al di là di quello che ti ha scritto president (che non condivido) non posso negare che sia un utente che a me piace e che spesso mi trovo d'accordo con lui.


Ma infatti Simy, lo capisco e va benissimo così. Non mi sono mica lamentata, anzi. Ho detto che non mi importa.

Ho solo detto che in quel contesto, con quello che President aveva detto su mio marito e su Alex, leggere che a te piace mi è sembrato fuori luogo. Tutto qui. Sarò stata mille volte fuori luogo anch'io mille altre volte. Chi se ne frega.


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei è tardi buonanotte ti dedico questa musicheta...in pieno tema forumistico...
> 
> Il dottor lechter ascoltava questa....
> 
> ...


i miei cani non si toccano
stronzetto...
te capi...


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma infatti Simy, lo capisco e va benissimo così. Non mi sono mica lamentata, anzi. Ho detto che non mi importa.
> 
> Ho solo detto che in quel contesto, con quello che President aveva detto su mio marito e su Alex, leggere che a te piace mi è sembrato fuori luogo. Tutto qui. Sarò stata mille volte fuori luogo anch'io mille altre volte. Chi se ne frega.


tu no cara, ma leggi quello che Alex ha scritto a me in pvt se non lo hai già fatto.... parlando anche al plurale...

lo so perfettamente quello che hai detto tu, e posso anche condividere il tuo punto di vista, ci mancherebbe altro. quello che non condivido è altro... e non serve che lo ripeta.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> resta il fatto che nessuno racconta.
> ma allora vi divertite?
> ho capito èsolo un gioco... dopo andate a mangiarvi una pizza insieme... come angelino e bersani.
> bravi.
> ...


si sta su di un forum nel tempo perchè ci si trova a proprio agio,perchè si trovano persone con cui si hanno cose,idee e gusti in comune.     per questo non si molla,anche dopo che la propria vicenda ha trovato una qualche soluzione.

a volte si trovano persone come la Matraini,che ha fatto nella vita scelte molto controcorrente e le vive con serenità.
non posso dire che tutte le sue scelte sarebbero le mie (soprattutto una.....ci siamo capito,vero?)  ma so che leggerla mi consente di girare l'obbiettivo di quei gradi necessari da vedere le stelle da un altro lato.

a volte ci si innamora persino tra forumisti,altre volte si incrociano  persone che si sarebbero volute prima nella propria vita a qualsiasi titolo.
a me ad esempio è capitato con Farfalla,Simy e Viola di Mare.  o anche Fiammetta. sapere che persone così esistono mi fa sentire in pace col mondo e mi placa quella furia che a volte anche qui scappa fuori

e leggendo come vengono percepite dagli altri,mi conforto nel vedere come la mia impressione sia confermata da tutti.

per cui....non leggete questo mio post come una difesa d'ufficio.   anche perchè so che a Simy e Farfalla non piacciono.

sono solo mie riflessioni.    e se qualcuno riesce a scorgere qualcosa di sporco in loro....beh....credo sia il caso che consulti un oculista di quelli bravi.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> tu no cara, ma leggi quello che Alex ha scritto a me in pvt se non lo hai già fatto.... parlando anche al plurale...
> 
> lo so perfettamente quello che hai detto tu, e posso anche condividere il tuo punto di vista, ci mancherebbe altro. quello che non condivido è altro... e non serve che lo ripeta.



cosa cosa cosa???????
io ti ho scritto che abbiamo fatto bene ad allontanarti. non che lo abbiamo fatto di comune accordo o che io ho parlato anche per sole. questo lo stai deducendo tu. io non ti ho più contattato e lei (anche vicendevolmente) ti ha tagliato molto. separatamente ma questo è un fatto. e per me ha fatto bene, visto il tuo comportamento. e anche io. lei con le sue motivazioni  e io con le mie


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> cosa cosa cosa???????
> io ti ho scritto *che abbiamo fatto bene ad allontanarti.* non che lo abbiamo fatto di comune accordo o che io ho parato anche per sole. questo lo stai deducendo tu. io non ti ho più contattato e lei (anche vicendevolmente) ti ha tagliato molto. separatamente ma questo è un fatto. e per me ha fatto bene, visto il tuo comportamento. e anche io. lei con le sue motivazioni  e io con le mie


ok... ho capito male io allora! stop... 
Sole ignora quello che ho scritto


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ok... ho capito male io allora! stop...
> Sole ignora quello che ho scritto


eco. ignoriamoci a vicenda tutti. e questa è la mia opinione. mia soltanto


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eco. ignoriamoci a vicenda tutti. e questa è la mia opinione. mia soltanto


concordo :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo :mrgreen:


io non scherzavo. ma so che non succederà


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> io non scherzavo. ma so che non succederà


nemmeno io stavo scherzando, al di la della faccina.
basterebbe semplicemente evitare di rivangare sempre il passato e commentare i semplici concetti dei post. 
basterebbe non prendere sul personale qualunque cosa si scriva.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Chiara ha scritto su un gruppo di fb con almeno una decina di.iscritti di aver passato la notte con la figlia a casa dell'amante. Questo episodio è stato poi commentato da alcuni, non solo da me.


Ho letto il thread fino a questo post, continuerò poi nella lettura.

Come in ogni trama che si rispetti, ad un certo punto bisogna dare una svolta, altrimenti poi l'audience si annoia.

Potrebbe sembrare una spiegazione non dovuta e in effetti lo è, ma sempre per amor di trama bisogna darla.

Ho un vizio maledetto: se posso aiuto gli amici, e Chiara. è prima di tutto un'AMICA. Ripeto: un'AMICA e vorrei che su questo concetto si evitasse di fare della facile ironia.

Bene, detto questo, se un'AMICA mi chiama a notte inoltrata, molto inoltrata, dicendomi che per le ben nota efficienza di Trenitalia è bloccata in Centrale a Milano per aver perso, per diverse ore di ritardo, la coincidenza che l'avrebbe riportata a casa e che il prossimo treno ci sarebbe stato il giorno seguente e per di più è con la bimba che si presuppone stanca e anche un pò affamata, forse, alle persone normali, viene in mente di dar loro una mano.

Avendo la disponibiltà di un casa con diverse stanze libere, perdonami se non sono stato capace di dire a una MIA AMICA: "Bella vatti a cercare un'albergo perchè tu ed io ci si vede solo per fare fuochi d'artificio fra le lenzuola". In quel momento la cosa che più mi è venuta naturale, immaginandole tra l'altro da sole in Centrale a Milano,( che è risaputo che a Milano dopo Via Montenapoleone e Piazza Duomo, come luogo della movida in classifica ci stà la Stazione Centrale) dire loro prendete un taxi e venite a dormire da me. E mentre arrivavano mi è venuto ancora più naturale preparare la stanza per lei e la bimba che l'accompagnava. Si chiama Amicizia. Si chiama comportarsi da Amici e ho il maledetto vizio di dimostrare l'amicizia e la disponibiltà con i fatti, e non con l'augurare morte ad altri e alla loro progenie fra dolori indicibili. E' vero, me lo dico anche io, sono fatto un pò ad catzum.

Questa mio post potrebbe sembrare una precisazione non dovuta ma in verità l'ho fatto solo per l'audience. Sappiatelo


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io stavo scherzando, al di la della faccina.
> basterebbe semplicemente evitare di rivangare sempre il passato e commentare i semplici concetti dei post.
> basterebbe non prendere sul personale qualunque cosa si scriva.


gli insulti sono personali si. e comportarsi in maniera indifferente ma addirittura come hai fatto tu non è bello. anzi.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> gli insulti sono personali si. e comportarsi in maniera indifferente ma addirittura come hai fatto tu non è bello. anzi.


e vabbè, nessuno è perfetto, anche io sbaglio come i poveri comuni mortali .... anche io posso fare qualcosa che urta qualcun altro.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho letto il thread fino a questo post, continuerò poi nella lettura.
> 
> Come in ogni trama che si rispetti, ad un certo punto bisogna dare una svolta, altrimenti poi l'audience si annoia.
> 
> ...


eh si, sei fatto proprio ad catzum. san tubarao da torvajanica. il detentore del comportamento amichevole. minchia! proprio amichevole. ma vai a cacare và....


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè, nessuno è perfetto, anche io sbaglio come i poveri comuni mortali .... anche io posso fare qualcosa che urta qualcun altro.


beh pure la vittima mi sembra eccessivo


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> nemmeno io stavo scherzando, al di la della faccina.
> basterebbe semplicemente evitare di rivangare sempre il passato e commentare i semplici concetti dei post.
> basterebbe non prendere sul personale qualunque cosa si scriva.


Ecco, concordo.

E almeno su questo, spero riconoscerai che io l'ho sempre fatto.

Se si va indietro nella discussione, tutto è nato da una cosa che io ho detto a President in merito al thread. Poi tutto è degenerato, tanto che io ho letto (ero in spiaggia) per caso che sono stata tirata in ballo per l'ennesima volta, stavolta pure da Sbriciolata.

Ripeto: vi sta sul cazzo Alex? Bene, io e lui siamo persone diverse e io non posso sempre giustificarmi e difendermi per le cose che lui ha detto e scritto, su cui ho detto fino alla nausea di essere a volte in disaccordo.
Sto sul cazzo io per quello che scrivo? Mi si controbatta su quello che scrivo QUI SUL FORUM, e non per cose dette o fatte altrove.

Altrimenti io potrei aprire un libro e tenervi in piedi fino a mezzanotte. Anch'io ho subito qualche torto, e tu lo sai. Però non mi sono mai sognata di accennare a 'ste robe qui sul forum.
Qui mi limito a scrivere e pretendo che chi è in disaccordo si esprima sulle idee, senza finire i suoi interventi dicendo quanto sono handicappata o bugiarda o squilibrata.

E' chiedere troppo?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco, concordo.
> 
> E almeno su questo, spero riconoscerai che io l'ho sempre fatto.
> 
> ...


dai mentecatti che non hanno argomenti certo che è chiedere troppo. è chiedere l'impossibile


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco, concordo.
> 
> E almeno su questo, spero riconoscerai che io l'ho sempre fatto.
> 
> ...


si, concordo.
non mi pare di averti mai detto il contrario

nemmeno io ho tirato mai in ballo cose personali di altri.  perchè la trovo davvero una cosa vomitevole. quello che fa ognuno della sua vita privata è insindacabile giusto o sbagliato che sia per la nostra morale.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> beh pure la vittima mi sembra eccessivo


mica faccio la vittima... non è da me


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si, concordo.
> non mi pare di averti mai detto il contrario
> 
> nemmeno io ho tirato mai in ballo cose personali di altri.  perchè la trovo davvero una cosa vomitevole. quello che fa ognuno della sua vita privata è insindacabile giusto o sbagliato che sia per la nostra morale.


esatto. fatto salvo non fare la morale agli altri però


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> mica faccio la vittima... non è da me


a me così pare. ma direi che il discorso è sterile. ammetto di essere stomachevole. amettere di essere stato se non sgradevole perlomeno stridente no eh?
comunque non serve perché per quanto ti sforzi i fatti parlano chiaro.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> esatto. fatto salvo non fare la morale agli altri però


non si tratta di fare la morale ma di vedere le cose su piani diversi e da punti di vista differenti. 
la "morale" nel bene o nel male un po la facciamo tutti io, te, Sole, Chiara... ognuno la fa in base a la sua percezioni di alcune cose... 

quello che non condivido nella maniera più assoluta è mettere in mezzo chi non c'entra nulla (figli e parentume vario ad esempio) o cose estremamente personali che sul forum non dovrebbero nemmeno venire fuori.

perchè dire che Chiara ha chiesto aiuto ad un AMICO (in quel momento era un amico) in un momento di difficoltà... non sono cose che riguardano il forum, gli utenti etc. 

non ha senso e non è giusto, come non è giusto "far pagare" a Sole quello che dici e fai tu... 

il problema è che dal momento che giustamente Sole ha un rapporto trasparente con te (come è normale e giusto che sia) alcune persone hanno "allontanato" lei per tutelare in primis le loro famiglie da racconti personali vari su questo forum.... e di questo allontanamento purtroppo sei tu la causa.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non si tratta di fare la morale ma di vedere le cose su piani diversi e da punti di vista differenti.
> la "morale" nel bene o nel male un po la facciamo tutti io, te, Sole, Chiara... ognuno la fa in base a la sua percezioni di alcune cose...
> 
> quello che non condivido nella maniera più assoluta è mettere in mezzo chi non c'entra nulla (figli e parentume vario ad esempio) o cose estremamente personali che sul forum non dovrebbero nemmeno venire fuori.
> ...


hai dimenticato di aggiungere grazie a dio e togliere purtroppo.

purtroppo, questo si,  sono trasparente e se qualcuno insulta me o chi mi sta accanto  la motivazione del perché nemmeno ha la facoltà di farlo e la motivazione del perché faccio altrettanto se non peggio sono solito spiegarglielo in faccia.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eh si, sei fatto proprio ad catzum. san tubarao da torvajanica. il detentore del comportamento amichevole. minchia! proprio amichevole. ma vai a cacare và....


Volendo concedo pure Grazie e Miracoli 

Come ? No.....per  quello manco tutto i Santi del Calendario in congiunzione con la Sacra Trimurti e Manitù in panchina pronto a subentrare potrebbero fare qualcosa. Vabbè esse Santi......


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Volendo concedo pure Grazie e Miracoli
> 
> Come ? No.....per  quello manco tutto i Santi del Calendario in congiunzione con la Sacra Trimurti e Manitù in panchina pronto a subentrare potrebbero fare qualcosa. Vabbè esse Santi......


sei patetico per come vuoi sembrare tranquillo e non lo sei per niente. come jb. uguale. e io mi preoccuperei per questo.:mrgreen:
non hai ancora trovato il tempo perv enirmi a trovare sotto casa per trattaree la cosa da uomini come hai scritto nel mp che mi hai mandato? eh si sei proprio un uomo indaffarato, intento ad aiutare tutte le donnine in difficolta, ti capisco...:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ma se certe cose non gliele ho nemmeno dette io! Io e Alex siamo stati insieme un tot di mesi prima che dicesse certe cose. Ma secondo te io gli sussurravo all'orecchio le notizie mentre era incazzato perché le divulgasse?
> 
> Ma sai quante liti ho fatto proprio per evitare questo?
> 
> ...



:abbraccio:


Puoi e devi, per piacere, scrivere.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io infatti non ho problemi con Sole, chiedi a lei, credo che te lo possa tranquillamente confermare
> 
> ops! ora che ci penso, non ho problemi con nessuno...e non è che io sia un'aquila, eh?:singleeye:


Razzista si però :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il teatrino oggi l'avete fatto voi.
> Vi siete sputtanati abbastanza da soli.



Teatrino? 

Parlavo proprio di teatrino con te, ti feci per ben due volte una domanda. Dove in questo Thread Sole ti ha insultato?

Perchè io il teatrino l'ho visto cominciare a te, scrivendo offese a Sole mentre si stava discutendo di altro. Sei spuntata all'improvviso e hai scritto offese che non centravano nulla con quello che si stava scrivendo, sei stata contemporaneamente lampo e tuono.

Tutti conosciamo Alex, sappiamo benissimo come lui risponde, anche tu lo sai, era premeditato quindi? La mia risposta o il mio pensiero sarebbe , no. Ma ad Alex lo conosciamo bene, ed era scontato vederlo scrivere in questa maniera. Come si dice? quel che si semina si raccoglie, sempre che, non mi dimostri che in questo Thread io non mi sia accorto che sia stata per primo Sole ad offenderti.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perché con me si è comportata in modo non corretto e ho spiegato dove, come e quando. Non ha fatto nulla di grave o orribile ma quando una persona con me si comporta in modo non corretto, la tengo d'occhio. E quello che ho visto, anche dopo, non mi è piaciuto. Questione di gusti.
> Non sempre mi piace quello che non mi torna.
> *Tra l'altro, per il mio modo di vedere, trovo molto più interessante il confronto con chi ha idee diverse dalle mie. *
> Ma mica l'ho linciata, no?
> ...


vabbé, hai capito cosa intendevo.
fatti vostri, però a me non è piaciuto il modo in cui hai parlato di lei che sembrava dipingerla ben oltre le poche cose che poi sono risultate, siccome ti stimo sono portata a dare credito a quello che dici e mi sono "allarmata" .
ma mi pare che non ve ne fosse ragione.perché rimango dell'idea che se altri non fossero intervenuti qui si parlava solo di berlino e lei abbia ben diritto di essere qui come tutti quanti.
era il caso di fare un post pubblico che la dipingeva come bugiarda? per me no.
non sono l'avvocato di sole, tanto meno sua amica ma ricordo come mi aveva infastidita ai tempi dell'era glaciale l'atmosfera del chissàche avranno fatto ma se sono stati bannati qualcosa c'è.
non c'era proprio nulla


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sono stata a letto con il Conte
> ce lo ha piccolo
> e non gli tira per niente...
> inoffensivo
> bocciato


auahahhaahahahaa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Teatrino?
> 
> Parlavo proprio di teatrino con te, ti feci per ben due volte una domanda. Dove in questo Thread Sole ti ha insultato?
> 
> ...


Nessun offesa, ho semplicemente portato un esempio a minerva, posticipando la risposta a una domanda che lei mi aveva fatto circa un mese fa. Riguardante la sua ( di minerva) presunta obiettività. Le offese sono spuntate subito dopo, nei miei confronti, dimostrando chiaramente chi offende chi. siccome anche a me non piace essere offesa gratuitamente ho risposo a chi mi offendeva.
Ora levati dai coglioni che cominci a essere molesto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Sei un sepolcro imbiancato. Che spregevole essere immondo...
> Crei la lite, armi i due cerebrolesi (Basaglia & Accademia) e poi con ste frasi artefatte cerchi di passare per  la vittima a cui vengono tolti i diritti civili.
> Lo specchi di casa tua non ti sputano in faccia quando gli passi davanti?



Wuau! che contributo al forum! da scrivere in maiuscolo  conservarselo.  

Ma ti rendi conto che hai scritto soltanto insulti senza nè motivare nè null'altro che l'insulto soltanto? E tu sei un uomo? Fai pena.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessun offesa, ho semplicemente portato un esempio a minerva, posticipando la risposta a una domanda che lei mi aveva fatto circa un mese fa. Riguardante la sua ( di minerva) presunta obiettività. Le offese sono spuntate subito dopo, nei miei confronti, dimostrando chiaramente *chi offende chi.* siccome anche a me non piace essere offesa gratuitamente ho risposo a chi mi offendeva.
> Ora levati dai coglioni che cominci a essere molesto.


hannibal ti offende in maniera pesante e scandalosa, non vi è dubbio.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> sei patetico per come vuoi sembrare tranquillo e non lo sei per niente. *come jb. uguale*. e io mi preoccuperei per questo.:mrgreen:
> non hai ancora trovato il tempo perv enirmi a trovare sotto casa per trattaree la cosa da uomini come hai scritto nel mp che mi hai mandato? eh si sei proprio un uomo indaffarato, intento ad aiutare tutte le donnine in difficolta, ti capisco...:mrgreen:


Gli piacerebbe. Il punto è che, anche se ti piace pensare il contrario per soddisfare la tua volontà di pestare i piedi e fare i capricci come il bimbino mai cresciuto che sei, a me tutto sto circo sollazza. Cioè, ti preciso: da me non avrai mai nè numeri di telefono, nè promesse di mazzate o richieste di appuntamenti per spaccarti il grugno, nè in pubblico, nè via pm. D'altra parte via pm non è che io mi comporti diversamente da come faccio in pubblico, come hai potuto constatare. Non me ne frega nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hannibal ti offende in maniera pesante e scandalosa, non vi è dubbio.


Ed è altrettanto vero che sole non è artefice di queste offese, e non è lei a istigarle. Come riesca a stare con una persona che  ragiona parla e agisce in questo modo è per me un mistero.
Sicuramente c'è anche chi pensa che col mio comportamento mi meriti certe offese, o che vada a cercarmele.
Va bene cosi


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gli piacerebbe. Il punto è che, anche se ti piace pensare il contrario per soddisfare la tua volontà di pestare i piedi e fare i capricci come il bimbino mai cresciuto che sei, a me tutto sto circo sollazza. Cioè, ti preciso: da me non avrai mai nè numeri di telefono, nè promesse di mazzate o richieste di appuntamenti per spaccarti il grugno, nè in pubblico, nè via pm. D'altra parte via pm non è che io mi comporti diversamente da come faccio in pubblico, come hai potuto constatare. Non me ne frega nulla.


tu sei tutto d'un pezzo: qui ancora non l'hanno capito. non sei stato abbastanza incisivo.





però belli sti 3d dove ci si insulta aggratis. belli davvero, anche perchè si basano sull'incomprensione reciproca e anche perchè c'è chi ci sguazza e tanti poveri tonti che abboccano.  mha.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ed è altrettanto vero che sole non è artefice di queste offese, e non è lei a istigarle. Come riesca a stare con una persona che  ragiona parla e agisce in questo modo è per me un mistero.
> Sicuramente c'è anche chi pensa che col mio comportamento mi meriti certe offese, o che vada a cercarmele.
> Va bene cosi


sono offese ingiustificabili.
però come faccia a stare sole con il compagno è una domanda che se avessi fatto in un tred qualsiasi tu mi avresti risposto ...che non ci è dato giudicare le scelte degli altri


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sei tutto d'un pezzo: qui ancora non l'hanno capito. non sei stato abbastanza incisivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





se lo dici tu... a me francamente mi ha inibito parecchio... non pensavo si potesse arrivare a tanto...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Originariamente Scritto da *Minerva* 
però l'evidenza è che sole è intervenuta parlando del tred nello specifico ..che poi debba anche rispondere ad offese fatte a chi non c'entra non è correttissimo.
tu hai da dire qualcosa su berlino? (che non sia che preferisci londra)




Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Senti minerva, ecco una bella occasione in cui non dimostri per nulla obiettività. Mi riservai di risponderti alla prima occasione, e si è presentata.
> Stai facendo un grosso torto alla tua intelligenza con questo post in cui difendi una che si indigna se parlano male di suo marito e lascia che i figli degli altri bvengano bellamente insultati dal suo Uomo senza alzare un  dito. Salvo poi continuare a postare pagine dei manuali di psicologia per farsi vedere. Veramente uno schifo.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Nessun offesa, ho semplicemente portato un esempio a minerva, posticipando la risposta a una domanda che lei mi aveva fatto circa un mese fa. Riguardante la sua ( di minerva) presunta obiettività. Le offese sono spuntate subito dopo, nei miei confronti, dimostrando chiaramente chi offende chi. siccome anche a me non piace essere offesa gratuitamente ho risposo a chi mi offendeva.
> Ora levati dai coglioni che cominci a essere molesto.


Stavamo discutendo di altro, arrivi tu e scrivi quello sopra. Discorsi vecchi. Sempre che tutto sia cominciato da qua, ho l'impressione che i rossi abbiano cancellato qualche post. 

Sono molesto io che non ti insulto? e tu che mi dai del coglione e mi dici di togliermi da 

discorsi che stiamo affrontando in pubblica che sei?


Datti una calmata, sono un uomo e mi sentirei davvero male a risponderti malamente, ma sono anche un essere umano che può sbiellare, e come è già accaduto mi sentirei mortificato nell'insultarti difendendomi.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hannibal ti offende in maniera pesante e scandalosa, non vi è dubbio.



Vero, hannibal offende la matraini, e la matraini non sta offendendo me, adesso?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, hannibal offende la matraini, e la matraini non sta offendendo me, adesso?


ve la giocate alla pari


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> se lo dici tu... a me francamente mi ha inibito parecchio... non pensavo si potesse arrivare a tanto...



e se noi due ce ne andassimo un pò da soli in qualche isola sperduta, io e te e nessun altro intorno? fino a svenimento?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e se noi due ce ne andassimo un pò da soli in qualche isola sperduta, io e te e nessun altro intorno? fino a svenimento?



mmmmmmmh.... aspetta che ci penso... ma nella mia di isola o nella tua?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mmmmmmmh.... aspetta che ci penso... ma nella mia di isola o nella tua?


preferirei la tua, posto nuovo, nuove emozioni, nuovi odori, spunti di luce diversi, meglio la tua.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ve la giocate alla pari



No, personalmente no, trovami un post dove io abbia offeso la Matraini. Trovami un post dove io non faccio domande cercando delle risposte. Trovami un post dove non esprimo la mia dandone le motivazioni o cercando un confronto "palese" e chiaro. 


Spero di non ricevere delle risposte senza ausilio di un post di conferma e non illazioni soltanto, sarebbe come continuare senza senso. Visto che abbiamo dietro decine di pagine che parlano per noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ecco, concordo.
> 
> E almeno su questo, spero riconoscerai che io l'ho sempre fatto.
> 
> ...


Non funziona così, manco fuori da un simpatico salottino virtuale come questo. Cioè, non è che siete micini miciò e poi quando quello fa il matto con la bava alla bocca "bè siamo persone diverse, non posso giustificarmi per lui" e poi micini miciò di nuovo. Non è che sei fidanzata con un cane sbavante, lo porti all'ora del tè dalle amiche e quello fracassa teiera e tazzine, sventra le poltrone, crepa il gatto di casa epperò siete due persone diverse, non ti puoi o devi giustificare, neanche se lo fa tutte le sacrosantissime volte. Questo è un ragionamento che può andare bene a qualcuno che o è poco maturo da capire che quando stai con una persona ed avete amicizie comuni è in filo più complesso di così (caso tuo) oppure a persone tipo Simy che sono buone non hanno voglia di litigare e ti dicono che sì, brava, sono d'accordo per quieto vivere. 
Poi: io ti ho sempre controbattuta per cose SUL FORUM. Tra me e te tutto l'impiccio è nato perchè io ti ho criticata sul forum, per cose di forum. Come faccio con tutti, peraltro. Come fanno gli altri con me. Il fatto è che via pm hai messo TU in mezzo terze persone ed hai spostato il contesto verso l'esterno. Senza contare, ovviamente, i brillanti contributi del cane che dicevo, che non ci riesce/non ce la fa ed ogni volta che uno si trova a discutere con te deve dire la sua scemenza e rendere il tutto tanto divertente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono offese ingiustificabili.
> però come faccia a stare sole con il compagno è una domanda che se avessi fatto in un tred qualsiasi tu mi avresti risposto ...che non ci è dato giudicare le scelte degli altri


Hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e vabbè, nessuno è perfetto, anche io sbaglio come i poveri comuni mortali .... anche io posso fare qualcosa che urta qualcun altro.


Si, sbagli anche tu,
e penso che tu possa ammettere che non sono un pezzo di merda
per aver detto al dottor Oscuro che non mi va che si giudichi genitore di merda uno che tradisce...
Perchè allora se quell'utente era merda lo sarebbero anche genitori di merda tutte le madri che sono traditrici...

E sbagli anche quando affermi che io sapevo che Oscuro aveva perso un figlio.
Non lo sapevo e non potevo saperlo.

Hai dato al mio dire un'intenzionalità che non c'era...

Ma noto vieppiù che alla lunga i fatti mi danno ragione...

E non ti sei mai abbassata a chiarire con me quella faccenda...

Tanto per essere precisini precisò.

Vero capita a tutti di pisciare fuori dal vaso...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ve la giocate alla pari


Esatto.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


In altre parole ti è chiesto di passare oltre e lassar perdere tutte quelle cose...

Se te fe un passo indrio
te le vardi e te vedi che le xe tute monade...
Certo non sono roba da galantomini...

Ma tant'è...
Mejo starghe distante...no?

Dai smolate un attimo con Ultimo...che ormai ve vedì come el fogo in te i oci...


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> preferirei la tua, posto nuovo, nuove emozioni, nuovi odori, spunti di luce diversi, meglio la tua.



anche perchè nella tua io ci sono stata più volte :inlove:


ma oggi è Santa Rosalia?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, personalmente no, trovami un post dove io abbia offeso la Matraini. *Trovami un pos*t dove io non faccio domande cercando delle risposte.* Trovami un pos*t dove non esprimo la mia dandone le motivazioni o cercando un confronto "palese" e chiaro.
> 
> 
> Spero di non ricevere delle risposte senza ausilio di un post di conferma e non illazioni soltanto, sarebbe come continuare senza senso. Visto che abbiamo dietro decine di pagine che parlano per noi.


non vedo perché dovrei


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In altre parole ti è chiesto di passare oltre e lassar perdere tutte quelle cose...
> 
> Se te fe un passo indrio
> te le vardi e te vedi che le xe tute monade...
> ...



Parlaci di luna, descrivila cm per cm.. capello per capello, pelo per pelo tampax per tampax :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In altre parole ti è chiesto di passare oltre e lassar perdere tutte quelle cose...
> 
> Se te fe un passo indrio
> te le vardi e te vedi che le xe tute monade...
> ...


Dio can. (mi pareva appropriato al contesto)


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eco.* ignoriamoci a vicenda tutti.* e questa è la mia opinione. mia soltanto



bella regola per un forum
che figata!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si, sbagli anche tu,
> e penso che tu possa ammettere che non sono un pezzo di merda
> per aver detto al dottor Oscuro che non mi va che si giudichi genitore di merda uno che tradisce...
> Perchè allora se quell'utente era merda lo sarebbero anche genitori di merda tutte le madri che sono traditrici...
> ...


ma che c'entra adesso :unhappy:

comunque magari non c'era intenzionalità ...ma io la risposta tua ad oscuro sulla perdita del figlio me la ricordo perfettamente.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Parlaci di luna, descrivila cm per cm.. capello per capello, pelo per pelo tampax per tampax :carneval:


Si dei ho già pagato con una notte insonne a furia di sms per chiarire come mai ho scritto sta roba del tampax...che ho violato la sua privazy...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Sai luna è come il suo avatar...assomiglia a quella...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio can. (mi pareva appropriato al contesto)


Per favore no...
Vero che da noi è tutta una bestema
Ma io non bestemo
SOno credente e mi fa male leggere na bestema...
Cioè digerisco meglio gli insulti di un alex che na bestema...

Per favore Joey.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ve la giocate alla pari





Minerva ha detto:


> non vedo perché dovrei



Per questa tua affermazione, coadiuvala, ripeto ci sono un mucchio di post, altrimenti il tuo "ve la giocate alla pari " risulta soltanto illazione.

Io ho letto ripetutamente insulti da parte della Matraini nei miei confronti, gli ultimi sono stati "coglione e molesto". E in più si è sentita autorizzata da non so quale autorità conferitagli, di non mischiarmi più in discorsi che vengono fatti in pubblica.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per favore no...
> Vero che da noi è tutta una bestema
> Ma io non bestemo
> SOno credente e mi fa male leggere na bestema...
> ...


Vabbè, allora mona.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In altre parole ti è chiesto di passare oltre e lassar perdere tutte quelle cose...
> 
> Se te fe un passo indrio
> te le vardi e te vedi che le xe tute monade...
> ...


*ma magari!!!!.* invece la troietta che evidentemente ha qualcosa che le rode e che non ha niente a che vedere col forum ma con il gruppo in cui è stata fatta entrare col suo meraviglioso amante dopo che Sole si era volontariamente (diciamo così va) allontanata dallo stesso ad ogni occasione buona viene qui e cerca di farsi passare il rodimento quando poi non viene cagata di striscio se non in risposta. e ovviamente è scandaloso quelo ce le dico. ma è la verità. non ho ragione, troietta?:mrgreen:
si che ce l'ho
se l'hai data a cani e orci da anni solo perché il tuo maritino ha fatto di te una donna desiderabile (oviamente da quelli di bocca super buona) e lo vai sbandierando in giro da anni su questo forum la colpa è di Sole. Al posto di farti girare i coglioni dovresti andarne fiera, ma capisco che anche tu ti renda conto di quanto fai schifo e sentirtelo dire o leggerlo non ti piace. Beh, è un problema tuo, smazzatelo da sola, rincoglionita:up:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che c'entra adesso :unhappy:
> 
> comunque magari non c'era intenzionalità ...ma io la risposta tua ad oscuro sulla perdita del figlio me la ricordo perfettamente.


Allora postela...
Perchè io non me la ricordo...

Io mi ricordo solo che ho ribadito in mille modi che non mi andava come insultava quel genitore no?

In ogni caso Oscuro sapeva difendersi benissimo da sè...

Tu hai preferito permetterti di considerarmi un pezzo di merda...

Sta roba, scusami, non ti ha fatto per nulla onore...

Perchè io a te, non ti ho mai fatto nulla di male...nulla...


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per questa tua affermazione, coadiuvala, ripeto ci sono un mucchio di post, altrimenti il tuo "ve la giocate alla pari " risulta soltanto illazione.
> 
> Io ho letto ripetutamente insulti da parte della Matraini nei miei confronti, gli ultimi sono stati "coglione e molesto". E in più si è sentita autorizzata da non so quale autorità conferitagli, di non mischiarmi più in discorsi che vengono fatti in pubblica.


vada per l'illazione o ,ancor meglio ,parere personale.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bella regola per un forum
> che figata!:mrgreen:


Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si dei ho già pagato con una notte insonne a furia di sms per chiarire come mai ho scritto sta roba del tampax...che ho violato la sua privazy...ecc..ecc..ecc...
> Sai luna è come il suo avatar...assomiglia a quella...



Effettivamente sei stato molto pesante, troppo. Come potresti scusarti o sopperire a tutto ciò? comprandole dei tampax? :rotfl:

Megghiu pasta e cafè e un c'è chiu nianti!  meglio un cornetto e un caffè e non c'è più nulla, ritorniamo amici. :smile:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> si sta su di un forum nel tempo perchè ci si trova a proprio agio,perchè si trovano persone con cui si hanno cose,idee e gusti in comune.     per questo non si molla,anche dopo che la propria vicenda ha trovato una qualche soluzione.
> 
> a volte si trovano persone come la Matraini,che ha fatto nella vita scelte molto controcorrente e le vive con serenità.
> non posso dire che tutte le sue scelte sarebbero le mie (soprattutto una.....ci siamo capito,vero?)  ma so che leggerla mi consente di girare l'obbiettivo di quei gradi necessari da vedere le stelle da un altro lato.
> ...



vabbè dai, la centrale di notte non è che sia così pericolosa, basta stare sopra e non uscire per nessun motivo
lo dico solo per mia esperienza, e non per criticare il resto

comunque, quello che non quadra, secondo me, è che così facendo si mettono gli altri utenti che non c'entrano nulla nella scomoda posizione di "guardoni involontari", non so se rendo l'idea
perchè appunto, come dicevo prima, escono cose riportate e che non c'entrano nulla col forum

non ce l'ho con te, dico in generale, anzi vorrei sapere che ne pensi


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> bella regola per un forum
> che figata!:mrgreen:


tutti quelli che fanno parte di questo teatrino ovviamente. e sole lo ha ben dimostrato che si può fare non cagandoli mai di striscio. eppure gli insulti sono lì scritti in bella vista, quotabili e leggibili.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

ma in questo gruppo parallelo cosa si diceva di me...che son tanto simpatica ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora postela...
> Perchè io non me la ricordo...
> 
> Io mi ricordo solo che ho ribadito in mille modi che non mi andava come insultava quel genitore no?
> ...


è una roba vecchia e non la trovo. altrimenti la posterei...
comunque se mi ha fatto onore o meno non me ne importa un cippa.. punto.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, la centrale di notte non è che sia così pericolosa, basta stare sopra e non uscire per nessun motivo
> lo dico solo per mia esperienza, e non per criticare il resto
> 
> comunque, quello che non quadra, secondo me, è che così facendo si mettono gli altri utenti che non c'entrano nulla nella scomoda posizione di "guardoni involontari", non so se rendo l'idea
> ...


esattamente come la matraini vi rende guardoni dei sui insulti a sole. esatto


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora postela...
> Perchè io non me la ricordo...
> 
> Io mi ricordo solo che ho ribadito in mille modi che non mi andava come insultava quel genitore no?
> ...


Si, ma Simy ed Oscuro fanno un cervello in due (o mezzo cervello ciascuno, come preferisci), e quindi ecco l'inghippo. Quella (ciao Simy), è partita in quarta perchè ha visto rosso che povero Oscuro. Ed invece no. Certo è, PERO', che tu che prendi il telefono alla cazzo di cane non è che stai tanto meglio. Diciamo che siete pari e patta.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in questo gruppo parallelo cosa si diceva di me...che son tanto simpatica ?:mrgreen:


non saprei, io non c'ero


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma Simy ed Oscuro fanno un cervello in due (o mezzo cervello ciascuno, come preferisci), e quindi ecco l'inghippo. Quella (*ciao Simy*), è partita in quarta perchè ha visto rosso che povero Oscuro. Ed invece no. Certo è, PERO', che tu che prendi il telefono alla cazzo di cane non è che stai tanto meglio. Diciamo che siete pari e patta.


ciao JB :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, la centrale di notte non è che sia così pericolosa, basta stare sopra e non uscire per nessun motivo
> lo dico solo per mia esperienza, e non per criticare il resto
> 
> comunque, quello che non quadra, secondo me, è che così facendo si mettono gli altri utenti che non c'entrano nulla nella scomoda posizione di "guardoni involontari", non so se rendo l'idea
> ...


Ma scolta na roba...
Cioè dato che....
Insomma noi veniamo da paesini veneti ok?
Cosa vuoi che sappiamo girare hotel fuori dalla stazione di Milano di notte?

Free la prima volta che sono in giro e non so dove andare a pernottare chiamo te no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Per cosa credi che ho fatto il contetrophy?

Per assicurarmi una donna in ogni città no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Il mio porto sicuro...no?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in questo gruppo parallelo cosa si diceva di me...che son tanto simpatica ?:mrgreen:


ne hai di coraggio, per chiedere.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba...
> Cioè dato che....
> Insomma noi veniamo da paesini veneti ok?
> Cosa vuoi che sappiamo girare hotel fuori dalla stazione di Milano di notte?
> ...


stanotte nessuno lo ha cagato di striscio insieme alla sua amichetta (questi due si che fanno mezzo cervello in due, manco uno) e per interagire con qualcuno altrimenti si sente (e lo è) un povero sfigato da compatire deve sempre intromettersi in cazzi che non lo riguardano. che vorrebbero gli riguardassero, ma così non è


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma Simy ed Oscuro fanno un cervello in due (o mezzo cervello ciascuno, come preferisci), e quindi ecco l'inghippo. Quella (ciao Simy), è partita in quarta perchè ha visto rosso che povero Oscuro. Ed invece no. Certo è, PERO', che tu che prendi il telefono alla cazzo di cane non è che stai tanto meglio. Diciamo che siete pari e patta.


Ma insomma dato che ci conosciamo preferivo chiarire personalmente tra me e lei no?
Poi mi sono detto...

Ti servono nella vita reale queste due persone?

NO

Quindi me ne sono fregato e ho cancellato il numero di Simy.

E amen...

Cioè Joey...
Prima erano tutte pucci pucci....poi ti ritrovi pezzo di merda...

Cioè io devo considerare una che ha 15 anni meno di me...che mi dia del pezzo di merda così?

Volevo vedere se aveva le palle di dirmele per telefono certe cose....

Invece....

Ma a me fa piacere che ammetta che pure lei sbaglia no?

Che qua sono tutti santi e perfettini....

Invece non è che sia solo la merda altrui a puzzare e la nostra sia profumata eh?

Voglio dire...


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scolta na roba...
> Cioè dato che....
> Insomma noi veniamo da paesini veneti ok?
> Cosa vuoi che sappiamo girare hotel fuori dalla stazione di Milano di notte?
> ...


ma infatti, ho detto che non bisogna uscire e nemmeno andare sotto, si sta sopra vicino ai treni, il che è scomodissimo, tra l'altro
difendevo il buon nome della Stazione Centrale di Milano:mrgreen:, che tra l'altro è un meraviglioso esempio di impiego di acciaio e vetrate, bellissima davvero


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vada per l'illazione o ,ancor meglio ,parere personale.



Ecco, se mi permetti ti scrivo che stavolta il parere personale tuo, è sbagliato totalmente. Perchè se è evidente che spesso concordo con quello che scrive Sole, ( mi riferisco ai suoi post che non centrano nulla con i discorsi della matraini etc) è anche vero che personalmente cerco di evitare discorsi con la matraini, e puntualmente invece succede il contrario, tranne stavolta dove ho espresso i miei pensieri che sono partiti da un attacco della matraini nei confronti di Sole. L'attacco di cui parlo è stato copiato una decina di minuti fa. 

E per supportare il tutto, ho scritto che Alex è stato innegabilmente disgustoso nelle parolacce alla matraini. 

Ma questo chiaramente sono io e non Minerva. chiaro preciso lampante, mi rendo conto che do fastidio, e che pochi apprezzano questa ricerca spasmodica di fatti rilevati e scritti. E non personali che non hanno titolo se non nella soggettività che, può anche essere sbagliata nell'esprimere  un pensiero. 

Mariaaaaaaa come mi son dovuto spremere le meningi. :mrgreen: non ci ho capito na cippa però. Cit Lui. :mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> *tutti quelli che fanno parte di questo teatrino ovviamente.* e sole lo ha ben dimostrato che si può fare non cagandoli mai di striscio. eppure gli insulti sono lì scritti in bella vista, quotabili e leggibili.



regola n. 2

altre?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ecco, se mi permetti ti scrivo che stavolta* il parere personale tuo, è sbagliato totalmente.* Perchè se è evidente che spesso concordo con quello che scrive Sole, ( mi riferisco ai suoi post che non centrano nulla con i discorsi della matraini etc) è anche vero che personalmente cerco di evitare discorsi con la matraini, e puntualmente invece succede il contrario, tranne stavolta dove ho espresso i miei pensieri che sono partiti da un attacco della matraini nei confronti di Sole. L'attacco di cui parlo è stato copiato una decina di minuti fa.
> 
> E per supportare il tutto, ho scritto che Alex è stato innegabilmente disgustoso nelle parolacce alla matraini.
> 
> ...


ogni tanto mi succede , non è la prima e temo l'ultima volta


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma in questo gruppo parallelo cosa si diceva di me...che son tanto simpatica ?:mrgreen:



sì
se qualcuno per sbaglio lo chiede a me


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> regola n. 2
> 
> altre?:singleeye:


eh non saprei. sarebbe necessaria e sufficiente solo questa ma se non si applica questa come puoi ben vedere qualsiasi altra regola non serve, non funziona ed è inutile.
Ti spiego anche come fare un'ottima amatriciana?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> regola n. 2
> 
> altre?:singleeye:


ma poi...quale sarebbe la regola n. 1? tanto per sapere, ma mi sa che mi pentirò di aver chiestoti


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi succede , non è la prima e temo l'ultima volta



Che succeda, succede a tutti, non solo a te. Scrivere "non è la prima  e temo l'ultima" non è una risposta da persone adulte, ma una risposta che può anche mortificare se letta nella maniera in cui l'ho letta io. Come l'ho letta? l'ho letta come una maniera per concludere un discorso con una persona con la quale non vale la pena discutere. se è così rimane sempre parere personale tuo, e me ne può dispiacere. Spero non sia così.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni tanto mi succede , non è la prima e temo l'ultima volta


si ma davanti ad un'evidenza oggettiva si può cambiare idea. e il post quotato da ultimo lo è. come la metti?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> si ma davanti ad un'evidenza oggettiva si può cambiare idea. e il post quotato da ultimo lo è. come la metti?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e se noi due ce ne andassimo un pò da soli in qualche isola sperduta, io e te e nessun altro intorno? fino a svenimento?



ma anche no


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Che succeda, succede a tutti, non solo a te. Scrivere "non è la prima  e temo l'ultima" non è una risposta da persone adulte, ma una risposta che può anche mortificare se letta nella maniera in cui l'ho letta io. Come l'ho letta? l'ho letta come una maniera per concludere un discorso con una persona con la quale non vale la pena discutere. se è così rimane sempre parere personale tuo, e me ne può dispiacere. Spero non sia così.


non è colpa tua, è che sono fatta male io:mrgreen:


no, dai , non prendertela , sto cazzeggiando .


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> anche perchè nella tua io ci sono stata più volte :inlove:
> 
> 
> ma oggi è Santa Rosalia?


non è necessario dire tanto ai quattro venti: si più riservata. 

Santa Rosalia? vuoi fare festa anche tu?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Ma se continuaste a litigare evitando d'inserire un insulto ogni fila per tre col resto di due ?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma anche no


ma tu non eri nel traffico, in coda?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è colpa tua, è che sono fatta male io:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> no, dai , non prendertela , sto cazzeggiando .



:smile: Ok.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se continuaste a litigare evitando d'inserire un insulto ogni fila per tre col resto di due ?


scusa ma ultimamente mi sei fuori sincrono: arrivi quando tutto è finito ...forse parli retroattivamente?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se continuaste a litigare evitando d'inserire un insulto ogni fila per tre col resto di due ?


ma quante file erano?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma tu non eri nel traffico, in coda?


apppunto e ci ho messo 1 ora e 40 per fare 25 km. 
Quindi sono leggermente incazzata e vederti broccolare non mi mette di buon umore






Viola


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ma ultimamente mi sei fuori sincrono: arrivi quando tutto è finito ...forse parli retroattivamente?


Bhè, c'è un post infarcito di "Troiette" risalente a pochi minuti fa.

Però hai ragione Lady Minerva, mi stò facendo vecchio e questo mondo corre troppo veloce per le mie povere stanche ossa


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma se continuaste a litigare evitando d'inserire un insulto ogni fila per tre col resto di due ?


rivolgi questa richiesta alla tua AMICA. ti ricordi la tua telefonata che facesti a me in cui dicesti che la matraini se l'era legata al dito e che ci sarebbero state conseguenze? bene, durano da un anno. direi che dovrebbe smetterla e ignorare. ma non ce la fa la signora. e' più forte di lei. chiamarla troia per una che non ha ai avuto amanti e tutto il resto appresso come lei è troppo, ne convengo


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma quante file erano?


Chiedilo ai gatti  A tutti e 44


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> apppunto e ci ho messo 1 ora e 40 per fare 25 km.
> Quindi sono leggermente incazzata e vederti broccolare non mi mette di buon umore
> 
> 
> ...



Farfy, ti do una dritta, vuoi conoscere una maniera per conquistare ancor di più Lui? regalagli un pettine per pettinare i suoi lunghi e fascinosi capelli scuri. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhè, c'è un *tost infarcito di "Troiette"* risalente a pochi minuti fa.
> 
> Però hai ragione Lady Minerva, mi stò facendo vecchio e questo mondo corre troppo veloce per le mie povere stanche ossa


che sono....tipo le olive taggiasche?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhè, c'è un post infarcito di "Troiette" risalente a pochi minuti fa.
> 
> Però hai ragione Lady Minerva, mi stò facendo vecchio e questo mondo corre troppo veloce per le mie povere stanche ossa



Un altro vecchiaccio decrepito! Santa Rosalia. Ma andate in pensione su. :rotfl:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Bhè, c'è un post infarcito di "Troiette" risalente a pochi minuti fa.
> 
> Però hai ragione Lady Minerva, mi stò facendo vecchio e questo mondo corre troppo veloce per le mie povere stanche ossa


senti ciccio, io non ho scritto per tanto tempo qui e sole pure. mai insultato più nessuno, nessuno vi è venuto a cercare. sole si è riscritta e sono volati gli insulti contro di lei. è il minimo che ci si potesse aspettare, intelligentoni. e poi come vi rode il culo di sole e quintina che si frequentano di nuovo...ma come vi rode...si vede lontano un miglio:mrgreen: rosicate e mangiatevi il fegato:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfy, ti do una dritta, vuoi conoscere una maniera per conquistare ancor di più Lui? regalagli un pettine per pettinare i suoi lunghi e fascinosi capelli scuri. :mrgreen:


Grazie mille del suggerimento, provvedo di sicuro


Ma non credo di aver bisogno di riconquistarlo


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> senti ciccio, io non ho scritto per tanto tempo qui e sole pure. mai insultato più nessuno, nessuno vi è venuto a cercare. sole si è riscritta e sono volati gli insulti contro di lei. è il minimo che ci si potesse aspettare, intelligentoni. e poi come vi rode il culo di sole e quintina che si frequentano di nuovo...ma come vi rode...si vede lontano un miglio:mrgreen: rosicate e mangiatevi il fegato:mrgreen:


e ovviamente dirvelo non ha prezzo. ma non è sufficiente


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfy, ti do una dritta, vuoi conoscere una maniera per conquistare ancor di più Lui? regalagli un pettine per pettinare i suoi lunghi e fascinosi capelli scuri. :mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie mille del suggerimento, provvedo di sicuro
> 
> 
> Ma non credo di aver bisogno di riconquistarlo


come siete simpatici e soprattutto SICURE!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie mille del suggerimento, provvedo di sicuro
> 
> 
> Ma non credo di aver bisogno di riconquistarlo


Mallosò e non avevo dubbi. Solo che conosco questa sua mania per i capelli, pensa te che, a casa, ha pettini di tutti i tipi e modelli. Ha anche una collezione antica! pensa un po te!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come siete simpatici e soprattutto SICURE!


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Porca di quella troia possiamo lasciare Quintina fuori da tutto questo
O dobbiamo ripubblicare il post in cui ha espresso tutte le sue difficoltà
Noi ormai abbiamo toccato livelli mai visti ma visto che l'unica cosa su cui siamo concordi è l'affetto che ci lega a lei possiamo evitare di metterla in difficoltà? almeno questo......e che cazzo


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> come siete simpatici e soprattutto SICURE!



Ciao

ehhhh ... ci vuole tempo, per capire ... 
che le sicurezze, sono delle illusioni ...

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Porca di quella troia possiamo lasciare Quintina fuori da tutto questo
> O dobbiamo ripubblicare il post in cui ha espresso tutte le due difficoltà
> Noi ormai abbiamo toccato livelli mai visti ma visto che l'unica cosa su cui siamo concordi è l'affetto che ci lega a lei possiamo evitare di metterla in difficoltà? almeno questo......e che cazzo


ma vai a cagare và che sei stata la prima a romperle i coglioni
ps: e tu ieri dov'eri ieri, cara miss piggy dal tacco 15, quando senza alcun motivo sbriciolata ha messo in mezzo quintina in una cosa nella quale non c'entrava affatto? dov'era tutto il tuo affetto e le tue preoccupazioni ieri? solo oggi sei l'amichetta affranta e preoccupata per lei perché devi evidenziare che io la metto in mezzo e che sono una merda io mentre non ce l'hai fatta ieri a dire la stessa cosa a sbriciolata, neh?  arivai a cagare che sei stata la prima a chiamarla quando hai saputo la notiziola. ma era una cosetta neutra  la tua telefonata/sms/messaggioeh? anche la mia lo è. e direi di chiuderla qui. rosica in silenzio e non rompere i coglioni


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ehhhh ... ci vuole tempo, per capire ...
> che le sicurezze, sono delle illusioni ...
> ...


Credimi sienne, alcune cose vanno e vengono altre cadono e non tornano più . :carneval:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credimi sienne, alcune cose vanno e vengono altre cadono e non tornano più . :carneval:



Ciao

in questo, tu sei maestro ... 
spiegati meglio ... 
intanto ... mi preparo ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in questo, tu sei maestro ...
> spiegati meglio ...
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Non posso spiegarmi meglio, per rispetto al mio compare Lui. Però posso dare un consiglio anche a te, se vuoi conquistarlo ( Santa Rosalia basterebbe poco con tipacci del genere.. ma comunque) segui il consiglio che scrissi a Farfalla.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in questo, tu sei maestro ...
> spiegati meglio ...
> ...


Ciao

brava SN, te l'appoggio.

Lui.  


ops :singleeye:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è necessario dire tanto ai quattro venti: si più riservata.
> 
> Santa Rosalia? vuoi fare festa anche tu?



hai ragione sarò più riservata :good:





farfalla ha detto:


> apppunto e ci ho messo 1 ora e 40 per fare 25 km.
> Quindi sono leggermente incazzata e vederti broccolare non mi mette di buon umore
> 
> 
> ...



Farfy:inlove::bacissimo:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione sarò più riservata :good:
> 
> *Farfy*:inlove::bacissimo:


come le bandiere al vento.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> brava SN, te l'appoggio.
> 
> ...



:rofl: stardo che sei. gli spiego io? che dici? gli spiego cosa vorresti appoggiargli? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare và che sei stata la prima a romperle i coglioni
> ps: e tu ieri dov'eri ieri, cara miss piggy dal tacco 15, quando senza alcun motivo sbriciolata ha messo in mezzo quintina in una cosa nella quale non c'entrava affatto? dov'era tutto il tuo affetto e le tue preoccupazioni ieri? solo oggi sei l'amichetta affranta e preoccupata per lei perché devi evidenziare che io la metto in mezzo e che sono una merda io mentre non ce l'hai fatta ieri a dire la stessa cosa a sbriciolata, neh? arivai a cagare che sei stata la prima a chiamarla quando hai saputo la notiziola. ma era una cosetta neutra la tua telefonata/sms/messaggioeh? anche la mia lo è. e direi di chiuderla qui. rosica in silenzio e non rompere i coglioni


Io penso che nei confronti di Quintina siete realmente due pezzi di merda che si approfittano di una persona in difficiltà. Tu e quella che t'accompagna che è pure peggio di te, perchè a differenza tua CAPISCE cosa le scrivo.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl: stardo che sei. gli spiego io? che dici? gli spiego cosa vorresti appoggiargli? :mrgreen:


così dicendo lo hai gia fatto. come te la immagini a miss. SN? non in quale posizione ma esteticamente. 
Porco, ti ho letto nel pensiero.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> hai ragione sarò più riservata :good:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non so il perchè e sono serissimo! ma, stavo sognando e sai una cosa Viola ? Immaginavo te e Lui corrervi incontro. Tu atletica e leggera, lui anche, e... mentre correte tu con dei meravigliosi capelli che svolazzano al vento..... lui no! :carneval:

Muoio!!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> così dicendo lo hai gia fatto. come te la immagini a miss. SN? non in quale posizione ma esteticamente.
> Porco, ti ho letto nel pensiero.



 nenti sacciu nenti vitti.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che nei confronti di Quintina siete realmente due pezzi di merda che si approfittano di una persona in difficiltà. Tu e quella che t'accompagna che è pure peggio di te, perchè a differenza tua CAPISCE cosa le scrivo.


hai ragione. siamo degli approfittatori. bravo. passa oltre e ammazzati alla prima occasione che liberi posto a qualcuno meno ritardato di te


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> hai ragione. *siamo degli approfittatori.* bravo. passa oltre e ammazzati alla prima occasione che liberi posto a qualcuno meno ritardato di te


Vero. Sacrosanto.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so il perchè e sono serissimo! ma, stavo sognando e sai una cosa Viola ? Immaginavo te e Lui corrervi incontro. Tu atletica e leggera, lui anche, e... mentre correte tu con dei meravigliosi capelli che svolazzano al vento..... lui no! :carneval:
> 
> Muoio!!




:rofl:


però è vero, li ho lunghi...

quindi lei mi sta dicendo che ci compenseremmo???

:inlove:



farfallina si scherza


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma vai a cagare và che sei stata la prima a romperle i coglioni
> ps: e tu ieri dov'eri ieri, cara miss piggy dal tacco 15, quando senza alcun motivo sbriciolata ha messo in mezzo quintina in una cosa nella quale non c'entrava affatto? dov'era tutto il tuo affetto e le tue preoccupazioni ieri? solo oggi sei l'amichetta affranta e preoccupata per lei perché devi evidenziare che io la metto in mezzo e che sono una merda io mentre non ce l'hai fatta ieri a dire la stessa cosa a sbriciolata, neh? arivai a cagare che sei stata la prima a chiamarla quando hai saputo la notiziola. ma era una cosetta neutra la tua telefonata/sms/messaggioeh? anche la mia lo è. e direi di chiuderla qui. rosica in silenzio e non rompere i coglioni


io c'ero
Quintina lo sa e Sbri pure
E questo mi basta
Io non sto offendendo ne te ne Sole
Stai facendo tutto da solo
Fai tutto da solo
E va bene così:smile:

Perchè dovrei rosicare? ho un'amica a cui voglio bene e che me ne vuole. 
Il resto del mondo che frequenta sono affari suoi
L'imprtante sia serena


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> però è vero, li ho lunghi...
> ...


che bella ragazza, viola...sei tu?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> però è vero, li ho lunghi...
> ...


Io niente scrissi. nenti sacciu nenti vitti.

Notai soltanto nel percorrere di una conoscenza scritta, una donna molto ma molto intelligente, parlo di lei medesima signora viola. :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> però è vero, li ho lunghi...
> ...


Ben venga
direi che abbiamo bisogno di un po' di spensieratezza:smile:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> però è vero, li ho lunghi...
> ...


penso che voglia dirti altro, ma non curartene. dimmi, invece, per la tua isola ...........


bella la foto dell'avatar, è quella in cui eravamo a roma al XXXXXXX? però il tuo tel. fà proprio belle foto.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bella ragazza, viola...sei tu?


Secondo te?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te?


tu non sei tu, io non sono io ma lei potrebbe essere lei.
ma tu che vuoi?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bella ragazza, viola...sei tu?


si :mrgreen:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Io niente scrissi. nenti sacciu nenti vitti.
> 
> Notai soltanto nel percorrere di una conoscenza scritta, una donna molto ma molto intelligente, parlo di lei medesima signora viola. :smile:


:umiledue:



farfalla ha detto:


> Ben venga
> direi che abbiamo bisogno di un po' di spensieratezza:smile:


lo credo anch'io...




Lui ha detto:


> penso che voglia dirti altro, ma non curartene. dimmi, invece, per la tua isola ...........
> 
> 
> bella la foto dell'avatar, è quella in cui eravamo a roma al XXXXXXX? però il tuo tel. fà proprio belle foto.


infatti mi si è rotta la fotocamera del tel dopo quella volta  e poi sono io che sono una brava fotografa



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Secondo te?


:mrgreen:



Minerva ha detto:


> tu non sei tu, io non sono io ma lei potrebbe essere lei.
> ma tu che vuoi?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


complimenti!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè dovrei rosicare? ho un'amica a cui voglio bene e che me ne vuole.
> Il resto del mondo che frequenta sono affari suoi
> L'imprtante sia serena


Ha ragione JB. Due personaggi in cerca d'autore. Alla prima occasione non perdono tempo a mettere in mezzo questa ritrovata frequentazione. In questo caso poi il meno colpevole è proprio Embolinho il quale, in quanto limitato straparla. È  quell'altra che la tira dentro scientemente e scientificamente.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti!


dovresti vederla di presenza. bella è dir poco.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti!


no min non sono io... avrei un pò di timore a mettere la mia foto qui, specialmente adesso...


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> complimenti!



Ciao

la dico, perché me lo posso permettere ... 
penso anche tu, in effetti. 

complimenti ... non ho mai capito bene,
perché si danno dei complimenti a qualcuno che è bella. 
è stato un dono o un regalo della natura ... 
non uno sforzo, o lavoro della persona. 

ma forse ... anzi, molto probabilmente ... 
non colgo il vero senso. 

o è rivolto all'aspetto curato?
la si, i complimenti li faccio pure io.
soprattutto a persone, che non sono state baciate dalla natura. 
lì è molto più difficile ... dare l'accento al posto giusto ... per l'occhio. 

scusate tanto.

sienne


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no min non sono io... avrei un pò di timore a mettere la mia foto qui, specialmente adesso...


ecco... stavo per scrivere che non sembri tu :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Sienne, effettivamente i complimenti andrebbero fatti a mamma e papà: però convieni che se anche bella in partenza devi saperla mentenere la bellezza, quindi i complimenti anche a lei.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la dico, perché me lo posso permettere ...
> penso anche tu, in effetti.
> ...


non lo so e non mi sono mai posta il problema.
vedo una bella ragazza ed è un bel guardare, per me è questo


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Viola, perdona la franchezza, ma ti domando: è opportuno mostrarsi in foto qui sopra? A parte il tema del forum, ma qualche post più in là c'è l'Apocalisse da circa 24 ore, che peraltro scoppia con frequenza costante. Dati personali usati come armi, privacy che va a farsi benedire, fatti propri e altrui dati in pasto al pubblico ludribio ....
Da persona di buon senso e simpatizzante mi permetto di suggerirti di pensarci ....


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Viola, perdona la franchezza, ma ti domando: è opportuno mostrarsi in foto qui sopra? A parte il tema del forum, ma qualche post più in là c'è l'Apocalisse da circa 24 ore, che peraltro scoppia con frequenza costante. Dati personali usati come armi, privacy che va a farsi benedire, fatti propri e altrui dati in pasto al pubblico ludribio ....
> Da persona di buon senso e simpatizzante mi permetto di suggerirti di pensarci ....


ma cosa può temere una che non ha nulla da nascondere?
 al massimo le faranno tutti la corte e lei saprà sbrigarsela


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Sienne, effettivamente i complimenti andrebbero fatti a mamma e papà: però convieni che se anche bella in partenza devi saperla mentenere la bellezza, quindi i complimenti anche a lei.



Ciao

questo però l'ho scritto. 
ma convieni, che chi è partito con una marcia in più ecc.
e che centrano mamma e papa ... 
non si sono messi a tavolino e hanno disegnato. 

è stato la natura ... che ha beccato i canoni del periodo. 
sinceramente ... adoro e m'incanto a vedere invece persone,
che nonostante "difetti" o non so come definirli ... 
hanno saputo valutare altro ... bello, molto bello. 

tanto per ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa può temere una che non ha nulla da nascondere?
> al massimo le faranno tutti la corte e lei saprà sbrigarsela


eccesso di prudenza. da parte mia. spero.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so e non mi sono mai posta il problema.
> vedo una bella ragazza ed è un bel guardare, per me è questo



Ciao Minerva,

ho iniziato a rifletterci ... va beh, non ha importanza. 

ma è vero quello che dici, figuriamoci! 
il bello va guardato e apprezzato ... 
ma i complimenti? che centrano? ... 
fortunata, si, ecco ... per me, azzecca di più.

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ha ragione JB. Due personaggi in cerca d'autore. Alla prima occasione non perdono tempo a mettere in mezzo questa ritrovata frequentazione. In questo caso poi il meno colpevole è proprio Embolinho il quale, in quanto limitato straparla. È  quell'altra che la tira dentro scientemente e scientificamente.


ti meriti un bacio per confermare anche tu quello che ho scritto. ah rosiconiiiiiiiii!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no min non sono io... avrei un pò di timore a mettere la mia foto qui, specialmente adesso...





Hellseven ha detto:


> Viola, perdona la franchezza, ma ti domando: è opportuno mostrarsi in foto qui sopra? A parte il tema del forum, ma qualche post più in là c'è l'Apocalisse da circa 24 ore, che peraltro scoppia con frequenza costante. Dati personali usati come armi, privacy che va a farsi benedire, fatti propri e altrui dati in pasto al pubblico ludribio ....
> Da persona di buon senso e simpatizzante mi permetto di suggerirti di pensarci ....





Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa può temere una che non ha nulla da nascondere?
> al massimo le faranno tutti la corte e lei saprà sbrigarsela





Hellseven ha detto:


> eccesso di prudenza. da parte mia. spero.




io non ho nulla da nascondere, ed anche se una volta ho scritto che mi dispiaceva pure non potermi firmare col mio nome, ora come ora me ne guarderei bene...con grande dispiacere aggiungerei...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu non sei tu, io non sono io ma lei potrebbe essere lei.
> ma tu che vuoi?


Nulla.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

però sienne se già mamma e papà partono male non è che dall'oggi al domani la natura può cambiare tanto. 
vedi la Mariangela di Fantozzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa può temere una che non ha nulla da nascondere?
> al massimo le faranno tutti la corte e lei saprà sbrigarsela


Ma che stracazzo stai dicendo Minni, Dio bono. Madonna mia.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;StOWOSZD9w8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StOWOSZD9w8[/video]


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,
> 
> ho iniziato a rifletterci ... va beh, non ha importanza.
> 
> ...



La bellezza, lo sappiamo tutti, è un concetto molto relativo.

A parte i canoni estetici che variano nel tempo, sappiamo benissimo che la bellezza che comunica una persona può apparire sfolgorante a qualcuno, ed insignificante a qualcun altro.

La bellezza viene davvero da dentro. Almeno, è quello che dico sempre a Fra, e quello che credo davvero.

Allora, a parte la "fatica" di mantenersi in forma, curati, quel minimo di buon gusto che serve per vestirsi, se vedo una persona la cui bellezza mi grida addosso con la sua forza, penso che la persona che porta in giro quel corpo, quello sguardo, quel portamento, ha qualcosa di speciale (per me), per cui i complimenti ci stanno pure 

In altri casi, pur constatando la perfezione delle forme, la supposta bellezza della tal persona non mi dice nulla, e quindi, come tu dici, per me rientra nelle casualità della vita.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ti meriti un bacio per confermare anche tu quello che ho scritto. ah rosiconiiiiiiiii!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Prima però fatte la barba............pazza <3


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> però sienne se già mamma e papà partono male non è che dall'oggi al domani la natura può cambiare tanto.
> vedi la Mariangela di Fantozzi.



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... 


ma è una catena di cause non volute ... 
perché, mamma e papa si sono modellati? No. 
E i nonni e i bisnonni ... ahhh siamo arrivati ad Eva e Adamo ...
mannaggia ... 

sienne


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La bellezza, lo sappiamo tutti, è un concetto molto relativo.
> 
> A parte i canoni estetici che variano nel tempo, sappiamo benissimo che la bellezza che comunica una persona può apparire sfolgorante a qualcuno, ed insignificante a qualcun altro.
> 
> ...



Ciao

ma guarda ... ti bacio tutta veramente! :mrgreen: 

quotone!

è quello che dico a mia figlia 
altro che baciata dalla natura

la bellezza ... bene, lo hai detto tu!

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Prima però fatte la barba............pazza <3


ma quanto sei delicata. prima vuoi risolvere la questione da uomini e poi non puoi sopportare un po' di barba? e sarebbe il meno se pensi alla lingua. ne deduco che quella ti piacerebbe. 
tiè!


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, la centrale di notte non è che sia così pericolosa, basta stare sopra e non uscire per nessun motivo
> lo dico solo per mia esperienza, e non per criticare il resto
> 
> comunque, quello che non quadra, secondo me, è che così facendo si mettono gli altri utenti che non c'entrano nulla nella scomoda posizione di "guardoni involontari", non so se rendo l'idea
> ...


mah.   se non è proprio la sorella di Bruce Lee,io una donna,soprattutto se  attraente, da sola di notte con una bambina piccola alla Stazione Centrale di Milano non ce la lascio.

il problema fondamentale dei rapporti che nascono sui fora,a tutti i livelli e di tutti i tipi,è individuare le persone che sanno tenersi le confidenze che ricevono.
anche perchè poi le cose vengono presentate in maniera distorta e subdola,proprio perchè si vuole mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno di cui ci si vuole vendicare.

e magari non ci si rende conto che si fa solo la figura dei paranoici e si spaventano le persone che frequentano questo forume che pensano che le informazioni che danno sulla loro vita,possano essere usate contro di loro un domani.

e converrai che se la gente si convince di ciò,questo forum èpuò chiudere anche stasera


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah. se non è proprio la sorella di Bruce Lee*,io una donna*,soprattutto se attraente, *da sola di notte con una bambina piccola alla Stazione Centrale di Milano non ce la lascio.
> *
> il problema fondamentale dei rapporti che nascono sui fora,a tutti i livelli e di tutti i tipi,è individuare le persone che sanno tenersi le confidenze che ricevono.
> anche perchè poi le cose vengono presentate in maniera distorta e subdola,proprio perchè si vuole mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno di cui ci si vuole vendicare.
> ...


Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao perplesso

si può chiudere. vero. 
vero anche, che qui si discute su cose, a volte delicate. 
è anche vero, che alcuni sono più vulnerabili, dovuto alla loro situazione. 

ma ... queste cose, accadano anche fuori da un forum. 

se ci dovessimo basare su che impressione ... su che pensieri ecc. 
non ci muoviamo più ... tutto alla fine, può lasciare un'impressione strana. 

se sei troppo buono ... ehhh, ma qui fanno parte di una setta ... esempio

ma siccome, non è difficile riconoscere ... che è un thread e le persone solo quelle.
il calcolo risulta poi facile ... ci sono altri, e quelli sono la maggioranza.

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.   se non è proprio la sorella di Bruce Lee,io una donna,soprattutto se  attraente, da sola di notte con una bambina piccola alla Stazione Centrale di Milano non ce la lascio.
> 
> il problema fondamentale dei rapporti che nascono sui fora,a tutti i livelli e di tutti i tipi,è individuare le persone che sanno tenersi le confidenze che ricevono.
> anche perchè poi le cose vengono presentate in maniera distorta e subdola,proprio perchè si vuole mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno di cui ci si vuole vendicare.
> ...


e il buon vecchoi proverbio male non fare paura non avere dove lo mettiamo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie mille del suggerimento, provvedo di sicuro
> 
> 
> Ma non credo di aver bisogno di riconquistarlo


qui ci stiamo allargando decisamente troppo


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?



:bravooo:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?


quindi ringrazieresti anche l'amante di tua moglie (e anche lei ovviamente) se sapessi che ha portato tua figlia a casa sua per proteggerle?
ah, la buona vecchia ipocrisia.
tutti bravi a fare i culattoni col culo degli altri ahahahahahah


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :bravooo:


quindi anche tu plauderesti tuo marito e l'amante in questa situazione vedo. 
un applauso!!!!


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?



finalmente ... :up: ...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la dico, perché me lo posso permettere ...
> penso anche tu, in effetti.
> ...


 Made in Sicily, complimenti alla mamma ed al papà


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> quindi anche tu plauderesti tuo marito e l'amante in questa situazione vedo.
> un applauso!!!!



devi scindere le cose! lei ha chiamato un amico...
e io da amica se ci fosse qualunque persona che mi chiama in piena notte perchè sta da sola/o alla stazione termini e non sa cosa fare lo vado a prendere senza pensarci nemmeno un secondo.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> qui ci stiamo allargando decisamente troppo


è che sei tu che sei decisamente troppo stretto ormai.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?


È proprio questo il concetto che tu hai colto e che io non riesco a far passare: de che cazzo stamo a parlà.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devi scindere le cose! lei ha chiamato un amico...
> e io da amica se ci fosse qualunque persona che mi chiama in piena notte perchè sta da sola/o alla stazione termini e non sa cosa fare lo vado a prendere senza pensarci nemmeno un secondo.



infatti sono solo amici,per quel che so...ma quali amanti????mahhhhh


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> *quindi ringrazieresti anche l'amante di tua moglie (e anche lei ovviamente) se sapessi che ha portato tua figlia a casa sua per proteggerle?
> *ah, la buona vecchia ipocrisia.
> tutti bravi a fare i culattoni col culo degli altri ahahahahahah


Assolutamente. Ma non c'è proprio nulla di discutere in merito.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

ah dimenticavo. in quel caso non è l'amante ma solo un AMICO. Non hanno mica trombato. 
sono convinto che a saperlo la figlia e il marito se sapessero le farebbero un monumnto
nma fammici pensare...mica è una cosa sgradevole in sé. lo sarebbe solo se le persone sapessero. mica prendere per il culo malignamente qualcuno è una cosa sgradevole, basta che lo si faccia alle spalle e senza che l'interessato lo sappia. mi sembra un corretto pensiero.
ma andate a farvi una bella e lunga cacata su un cespuglio di rovi và.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao, ti sei mai fatto visitare da uno bravo?


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non ce la lascerei neanche fosse un cesso a pedali, onestamente. E se non potessi portarla a casa e lei avesse problemi di mobilità, merda, l'accompagnerei all'albergo più vicino e praticabile (nel senso di qualcosa di decoroso). Glielo pagherei pure, se ne avesse la necessità. Ma con tutti, eh. Cioè non con la mia amante, o la mia amica. Cazzo, pure se avessi un amico con una bambina piccola in difficoltà, ma anche senza bambina. Cioè, ma di che parliamo?


di nulla,ma quando si vuole infamare il nemico ogni informazione torna utile per la distorsione propagandistica.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> quindi anche tu plauderesti tuo marito e l'amante in questa situazione vedo.
> un applauso!!!!



Ciao Hannibal,

una cosa mi sfugge e sfugge e sfugge ... 
ma sono dura ... lo so. 

ma cosa t'interessa? saranno cavoli loro? 
forse si conoscono, forse fanno un gioco, forse e forse ... 

tu giudichi secondo il tuo metro ... 
ognuno il suo ... forse trovano sbagliato cose tue.
e che vogliamo fare ... la corrida? del giusto o sbagliato? 
e chi lo stabilisce? per loro? e per te? 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Assolutamente. Ma non c'è proprio nulla di discutere in merito.


che patetico. pregherò che ti succeda allora. anche se non lo venissi a sapere sono convinto che ti verrei in mente io


----------



## ilnikko (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> ma guarda ... ti bacio tutta veramente!


Attendo speranzoso


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao perplesso
> 
> si può chiudere. vero.
> vero anche, che qui si discute su cose, a volte delicate.
> ...


ma vedi Sienne....questo specifico forum si basa più di altri sul fatto che la gente viene qui a raccontare i fatti propri ed è più facile che in altri spazi che si creino dei legami di solidarietà,d amicizia,affettivi,d'amore anche

proprio perchè qui si tende a presentarsi nudi,metaforicamente parlando,ed indifesi.

anche perchè tutto il veleno che è stato scientemente sparso su queste righe non sarà semplicissimo eliminarlo


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Attendo speranzoso



Ciao

 .... con te, non ho contato ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Se una donna-amante sta con la figlia e per forza di cose chiama l'amante, ritengo che, l'amante comportandosi da gentiluomo debba aiutarla. 

Andare  poi a discutere se è giusto che la donna-amante abbia fatto bene nel chiamarlo è un altro conto, come è un altro conto che il marito della donna.amante venga a sapere che la moglie con il/la figlia si siano incontrati. E questo sarebbe a parere mio un altro macello che scoppierebbe nella testa del marito tradito.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> devi scindere le cose! lei ha chiamato un amico...
> e io da amica se ci fosse qualunque persona che mi chiama in piena notte perchè sta da sola/o alla stazione termini e non sa cosa fare lo vado a prendere senza pensarci nemmeno un secondo.


ma che scindi? sono (o erano) amanti. ma perché non lo chiediamo al marito o alla figlia di chiara. chiamiamoli qui e chiedamo ai diretti interessati cosa ne pensano. le chiacchiere stanno a zero. è la loro opinione che conta non la tua o la mia. io dico che è sgradevole. tu no. mettiti nella situazione e poi fallo sapere e poi spiegagli che era solo un amico e che devono scindere le due cose. ma qui siamo alla pazzia ahahahah


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è che sei tu che sei decisamente troppo stretto ormai.


ragazzo,come devo spiegarti che a toccare il fuoco ci si scotta?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Tubarao, ti sei mai fatto visitare da uno bravo?


Hanno già predisposto un vasetto all università per conservare il mio cervello a fini di studio. Me metteranno a fianco de Ab Normal.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se una donna-amante sta con la figlia e per forza di cose chiama l'amante, ritengo che, l'amante comportandosi da gentiluomo debba aiutarla.
> 
> Andare  poi a discutere se è giusto che la donna-amante abbia fatto bene nel chiamarlo è un altro conto, come è un altro conto che il marito della donna.amante venga a sapere che la moglie con il/la figlia si siano incontrati. E questo sarebbe a parere mio un altro macello che scoppierebbe nella testa del marito tradito.


non shcerzare. il guru jb li ringrazierebbe pure ahahhahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> che patetico. pregherò che ti succeda allora. anche se non lo venissi a sapere sono convinto che ti verrei in mente io


Ma tu scemo come sei pensi davvero che mi darebbe fastidio che mia moglie abbia potuto ospitare una bambina invece che lasciarla all'adiaccio con l'amante di lei annesso, eventualmente? Pensi che in quel caso lo riterrei poco decoroso o moralmente imbarazzante a fronte in una bimba che invece di dormire su una panchina in una stazione dei treni dorme in un letto sicura ed al caldo? Ma tu, realmente, che cazzo di merda sei?


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se una donna-amante sta con la figlia e per forza di cose chiama l'amante, ritengo che, l'amante comportandosi da gentiluomo debba aiutarla.
> 
> Andare poi a discutere se è giusto che la donna-amante abbia fatto bene nel chiamarlo è un altro conto, come è un altro conto che il marito della donna.amante venga a sapere che la moglie con il/la figlia si siano incontrati. E questo sarebbe a parere mio un altro macello che scoppierebbe nella testa del marito tradito.


sei stao chiarissimo, come sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non shcerzare. il guru jb li ringrazierebbe pure ahahhahahahaha



:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hanno già predisposto un vasetto all università per conservare il mio cervello a fini di studio. Me metteranno a fianco de Ab Normal.


ma no, parlavo del tick, quelle sopracciglia, fatte controllà.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> sei stao chiarissimo, come sempre.


Oh madonnina santa chi scrissi? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ragazzo,come devo spiegarti che a toccare il fuoco ci si scotta?


è che, siccome c'ho i calli, dovuti ad un certo strofinio continuo, non sento nulla.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma no, parlavo del tick, quelle sopracciglia, fatte controllà.



ahahahhahahaha stardo, bellissima battuta compà, ma come mai? mii strano!

Buon pranzo eh.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu scemo come sei pensi davvero che mi darebbe fastidio che mia moglie abbia potuto ospitare una bambina invece che lasciarla all'adiaccio con l'amante di lei annesso, eventualmente? Pensi che in quel caso lo riterrei poco decoroso o moralmente imbarazzante a fronte in una bimba che invece di dormire su una panchina in una stazione dei treni dorme in un letto sicura ed al caldo? Ma tu, realmente, che cazzo di merda sei?


ma vai a cacare. 
primo: io non mi faccio la donna di un altro che ha un matrimonio degno di questo nome
terzo: la signora ha i soldi
quarto: se la signora non ha i soldi la passo a prendere, le pago l'albergo(e in stazione centrale ci sono fior fior di alberghi non a ore e alla stazione centrale di milano ci sono pattuglie di poliziotti a tutte le ore. basta non uscire dalla stazione, coglione. dicevo, le pago l'albergo  e la lascio con sua figlia. mai mischierei una ragazzina con la mia amante


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Certo che l'autore di questo 3D, Berlino 4/'43, non sapeva che guerra stava per scatenare.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Certo che l'autore di questo 3D, Berlino 4/'43, non sapeva che guerra stava per scatenare.


I tedeschi son storicamente guerrafondai.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Certo che l'autore di questo 3D, Berlino 4/'43, non sapeva che guerra stava per scatenare.


non berlino. ma chiara matraini e il suo cagnetto fedele jb. oltre a personaggi di contorno


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma vedi Sienne....questo specifico forum si basa più di altri sul fatto che la gente viene qui a raccontare i fatti propri ed è più facile che in altri spazi che si creino dei legami di solidarietà,d amicizia,affettivi,d'amore anche
> 
> proprio perchè qui si tende a presentarsi nudi,metaforicamente parlando,ed indifesi.
> 
> anche perchè tutto il veleno che è stato scientemente sparso su queste righe non sarà semplicissimo eliminarlo



Ciao perplesso

eliminare non credo neanche io. 

ma ... come spiegarmi, ti mette un po' allerta, si ... 
e ci rifletti, forse, prima di esprimere delle cose molto delicate. 
poi ... i legami, simpatie o quello che tende a capirti di più
 si formano ... ed è giusto che sia così. 
non mi piace pensare ... che per una "finestra con brutta aria"k
tutto il resto vada perso ... o non visto. 
questo, scusa, dipende molto dalla persona ... 

si valuta ... sempre ... e vi è gente qui, che è sensibile e che accoglie. 
alla fin fine ... il tema è sesso e tradimento ... 
la cosa più vecchia di questo pianeta ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non berlino. ma chiara matraini e il suo cagnetto fedele jb. oltre a personaggi di contorno


caro amico, te la posso dire una cosa, senza offenderti?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Hanno già predisposto un vasetto all università per conservare il mio cervello a fini di studio. Me metteranno a fianco de Ab Normal.


hai scritto giusto, vasetto


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> caro amico, te la posso dire una cosa, senza offenderti?


spara


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma vai a cacare.
> primo: io non mi faccio la donna di un altro che ha un matrimonio degno di questo nome
> terzo: la signora ha i soldi
> quarto: se la signora non ha i soldi la passo a prendere, le pago l'albergo(e in stazione centrale ci sono fior fior di alberghi non a ore e alla stazione centrale di milano ci sono pattuglie di poliziotti a tutte le ore. basta non uscire dalla stazione, coglione. dicevo, le pago l'albergo e la lascio con sua figlia.* mai mischierei una ragazzina con la mia amante*


Ma tu c'hai la testa mischiata, quale bambina, amante e sailcazzo. Se mia moglie mi tradisse e venissi a conoscenza che una sera ha fatto dormire l'amante e la figlia a casa nostra perchè stavano in qualche difficoltà non avrei problemi a dirle che, merda, avrebbe fatto bene. Proprio per la bimba. Altro che basta non uscire dalla stazione, che non è che stai al Ritz, scienziato mongolo che altro non sei.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu c'hai la testa mischiata, quale bambina, amante e sailcazzo. Se mia moglie mi tradisse e venissi a conoscenza che una sera ha fatto dormire l'amante e la figlia a casa nostra perchè stavano in qualche difficoltà non avrei problemi a dirle che, merda, avrebbe fatto bene. Proprio per la bimba. Altro che basta non uscire dalla stazione, che non è che stai al Ritz, scienziato mongolo che altro non sei.


pattico idiota dove abiti a bombay? io so di cosa prlo. tu no. prendo treni ad ogni ra e giorno e so che cazzo dico. tu no. ma lo so che sei un ometto di merda e ringrazieresti pure


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> e il buon vecchoi proverbio male non fare paura non avere dove lo mettiamo?


stai scherzando, immagino.
vai un po' in certi vicoli puro e onesto e vedi come ne esci


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> spara


c'hai rotto il cazzo.

ma come puoi sempre rivangare storie vecchie, inutili discussioni, a che prò? vorresti mettere gli uni contro gli altri, rompere necessariamente i coglioni a chi già per altre cose non è che ce li ha un granchè sani. 
vuoi smerdare qualcuno pubblicamente? fallo, una volta per tutte così ti togli il peso dallo stomaco e poi magari la smetti di perseguitare con queste storie trite e ritrite.

t'hanno fatto del male: diglielo, una volta basta e avanza, mettici dentro tutto il male possibile, tutte le castronerie che più ritieni utili, ma una volta è sufficente, credimi. 

senza offesa.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> pattico idiota dove abiti a bombay? *io so di cosa prlo*. tu no. prendo treni ad ogni ra e giorno e so che cazzo dico. tu no. ma lo so che sei un ometto di merda e ringrazieresti pure


Ma tu non sai un cazzo niente e capisci pure meno di quello che sai. Bello dormire in stazione, ammazza. Io prendo il treno. Prendi un po' il treno per andartene affanculo, dai.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai scherzando, immagino.
> vai un po' in certi vicoli puro e onesto e vedi come ne esci


ma che c'entra? qui si parlava di confidenze.ovvio che se vai in posti malfamati puoi incorrere in sgradevoli sorprese.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'hai rotto il cazzo.
> 
> ma come puoi sempre rivangare storie vecchie, inutili discussioni, a che prò? vorresti mettere gli uni contro gli altri, rompere necessariamente i coglioni a chi già per altre cose non è che ce li ha un granchè sani.
> vuoi smerdare qualcuno pubblicamente? fallo, una volta per tutte così ti togli il peso dallo stomaco e poi magari la smetti di perseguitare con queste storie trite e ritrite.
> ...


l'avevo fatto a suo tempo un anno fa. gli insulti sono stati ribaditi senza nessuna provocazione e quindi questo è il risultato. se si fosse ignorata Sole questo non sarebbe successo.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La bellezza, lo sappiamo tutti, è un concetto molto relativo.
> 
> A parte i canoni estetici che variano nel tempo, sappiamo benissimo che la bellezza che comunica una persona può apparire sfolgorante a qualcuno, ed insignificante a qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


sì, sì...
però posso fare un complimento sincero senza che la filosofia mi aggrovelli:singleeye:?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu non sai un cazzo niente e capisci pure meno di quello che sai. Bello dormire in stazione, ammazza. Io prendo il treno. Prendi un po' il treno per andartene affanculo, dai.


ritardato di sta cippa esistono gli alberghi. non i motel. alberghi...prendo atto che la figlia della tu amante te la porteresti a dormire a casa. sei pure tu da voltastomaco. non è che cambia nulla eh? ne prendo atto ma smetila di ripetere come la scimmiete rincoglionita e ritardata di ieri la stessa cosa. ho capito che sei una merda, te la porteresti a casa oppure ringrazieresti. sei una merda. è appurato. vuoi che te lo si ribadisca ancora oppure ne hai abbastanza?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì...
> però posso fare un complimento sincero senza che la filosofia mi aggrovelli:singleeye:?



Con quegli avatar, puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi :mrgreen:

PS grazie per quello che mi hai scritto dopo che ho riportato della mia intervista... mi ha fatto davvero tanto, tanto piacere... grazie!


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

ok ... Milano ... mmmhhh non la conosco abbastanza. 

Ma qui, passare una notte in stazione, non è niente di che. 
Ci sono tanti che hanno perso o che ne so il treno e si aspetta 
all'indomani per proseguire il viaggio. 

mi è capitato ... certo, vado in giro, solo con i mezzi pubblici. 
e anche con mia figlia è capitato ... quando siamo scese in Galizia. 
capita ... non si è soli ... 
Come stare sotto la piaggia ... bagnarsi non fa male, 
alcuni si comportano, come se seguisse dopo ... una broncopolmonite garantita. 

Però, non conosco abbastanza Milano ... ma mi sembra strano in una stazione. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con quegli avatar, puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi :mrgreen:
> 
> PS grazie per quello che mi hai scritto dopo che ho riportato della mia intervista... mi ha fatto davvero tanto, tanto piacere... grazie!


a me è costato davvero poco...la fatica è tutta tua


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> l'avevo fatto a suo tempo un anno fa. gli insulti sono stati ribaditi senza nessuna provocazione e quindi questo è il risultato. *se si fosse ignorata Sole questo non sarebbe successo*.


Scemo di guerra TU E LEI, ma lo capisci o no che sto forum è bazzicato SEMPRE dagli stessi utenti storici? Eh? Che per lo più qua siamo sempre gli stessi a scrivere? Cosa devi ignorare? Sei stupido? Che ignori? SIAMO SEMPRE GLI STESSI, non è cambi ambiente. Alla lunga viene fuori tutto, ed è normale, ignora oggi, ignora domani, non si può ignorare per sempre.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... Milano ... mmmhhh non la conosco abbastanza.
> 
> ...


Bè...

Immagino dipenda anche dala situazione, e dalla persona.

Se io mi organizzo, posso pure passare la notte ovunque. Panchine, stazioni, aeroporti.

Ma se mi trovo senza averlo previsto in un posto che non conosco bene, chissà che tempo che fa, non so da che parte andare, con la mia piccolina a fianco che mi guarda spersa, stanca, e mi chiede che facciamo.

Ma io chiamo mica solo l'amante, pure il mio peggior nemico chiamo perchè dia riparo a Fra.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... Milano ... mmmhhh non la conosco abbastanza.
> 
> ...


*ALBERGHI....ALBERGHI...ESISTONO GLI ALBERGHI. QUELLE STRUTTURE DI CEMENTO IN CUI PAGHI E PUOI DORMIRE, LAVARTI, CACARE NEL BAGNO, SCOPARE SE LO RITIENI NECESSARIO. STRUTTURE PULITE E SICURE. ANCHE COL CONCIERGE SE TI VA. A MENO ID 50 METRI DALL'USCITA DELL STAZIONE. HAI PAURA? CI SONO I POLIZIOTTI CHE TI SCORTANO FINO ALL'ENTRATA.*


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scemo di guerra TU E LEI, ma lo capisci o no che sto forum è bazzicato SEMPRE dagli stessi utenti storici? Eh? Che per lo più qua siamo sempre gli stessi a scrivere? Cosa devi ignorare? Sei stupido? Che ignori? SIAMO SEMPRE GLI STESSI, non è cambi ambiente. Alla lunga viene fuori tutto, ed è normale, ignora oggi, ignora domani, non si può ignorare per sempre.


MINCHIA sOLE LO HA FATTO PER MESI. NESSUNA RISPOSTA. NESSUNA PROVOCAZIONE EVIDENTEMENTE TANTO SCEMA DI GUERRA NON è. PERLOMENO LO è MOLTO MENO DI TE, COGLIONE IMBARAZZANTE. COME AVRA' FATTO MAI? MISTERO.
MA PRENDI IL PRIMO CAPPIO CHE TROVI E IMPICCATICI COGLIONE RITARDATO MENTECATTO


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... Milano ... mmmhhh non la conosco abbastanza.
> *
> ...


Qui non è la Svizzera e tu non sei una bimba di dieci anni.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> l'avevo fatto a suo tempo un anno fa. gli insulti sono stati ribaditi senza nessuna provocazione e quindi questo è il risultato. se si fosse ignorata Sole questo non sarebbe successo.


ho capito, ma perchè ritorni sempre con gli stessi argomenti: non ne hai di nuovi. se lasciassi Sole a difendersi da sola e anche lei facesse lo stesso, non succederebbe tutto ciò. C'è poi chi, fuori da ogni proprio interesse, si intromette e succede, come puoi vedere, un ulteriore casino. 

amichevolmente: tagliala, ne sei fuori da un pezzo, si coerente, restaci, mandaci tutti a cagare e ti sei tolto lo sfizio.

amen.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Qui non è la Svizzera e tu non sei una bimba di dieci anni.


ALBERGHI COGLIONE A MENO DI 50 METI CI SONO ALBERGHI CHE PULLULANO.
IGNORANTE RITARDATO CHE NON SEI ALTRO


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Con quegli avatar, puoi scrivere ciò che vuoi :mrgreen:


questa poi non si può leggere. allora io da primate non posso dire nulla, neanche le minchiate che dico? mha.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa poi non si può leggere. allora io da primate non posso dire nulla, neanche le minchiate che dico? mha.



Hai presente "con quella bocca, puoi dire ciò che vuoi"?

Era una citazione.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> MINCHIA sOLE LO HA FATTO PER MESI. NESSUNA RISPOSTA. NESSUNA PROVOCAZIONE EVIDENTEMENTE TANTO SCEMA DI GUERRA NON è. PERLOMENO LO è MOLTO MENO DI TE, COGLIONE IMBARAZZANTE. COME AVRA' FATTO MAI? MISTERO.
> MA PRENDI IL PRIMO CAPPIO CHE TROVI E IMPICCATICI COGLIONE RITARDATO MENTECATTO


Che ha fatto per mesi? Ignorato tutti? Venire ignorata da tutti? Ma se in un paio d'occasioni mi ha pure quotato e risposto. A me, eh. Per dire. Essù. Sei scemo davvero.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hai presente "con quella bocca, puoi dire ciò che vuoi"?
> 
> Era una citazione.


tu, però, da ciò che vedo, sei rimasta seduta su quel tronco con lo sguardo in attesa, indecisa. 

datti una mossa.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ALBERGHI COGLIONE A MENO DI 50 METI CI SONO ALBERGHI CHE PULLULANO.
> IGNORANTE RITARDATO CHE NON SEI ALTRO


Ma qual'è la differenza se ti do una camera per dormire con tua figlia a casa mia o mandarti in un albergo? Qual'è il problema? Che tua figlia poi mi vede? Embè? Mica sono il baubau, eh. Non ho l'aids, non puzzo, e non mangio i bambini. Non so. Tu forse no, ma c'è gente normale lì fuori.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu, però, da ciò che vedo, sei rimasta seduta su quel tronco con lo sguardo in attesa, indecisa.
> 
> datti una mossa.



Chissà.

Quest'anno che viene, forse porterà novità.

Altrimenti, mi sopprimo e faccio prima


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ha fatto per mesi? Ignorato tutti? Venire ignorata da tutti? Ma se in un paio d'occasioni mi ha pure quotato e risposto. A me, eh. Per dire. Essù. Sei scemo davvero.


E TI HA INSULTATO? PROVOCATO? DERISO? NO. QUINDI DI CHE CAZZO PARLI, MENTECATTO?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... Milano ... mmmhhh non la conosco abbastanza.
> 
> ...


Ora comincio a bestemmiare in Croato antico
Se per assurdo il mio peggior nemico dovesse chiamarmi dicendo che è con una ragazzina stanca e affamata e ha bisogno di aiuto io non ci penso due volte a dirgli prendi tua figlia e venite a casa mia. E ora basta con questa orcoddio di storia che mi stò veramente scartavetrando i coglioni. Tanto chi doveva capire ha capito e qualsiasi cosa noi si possa dire Embolinho e quell'altra batteranno sempre sullo stesso tasto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qual'è la differenza se ti do una camera per dormire con tua figlia a casa mia o mandarti in un albergo? Qual'è il problema? Che tua figlia poi mi vede? Embè? Mica sono il baubau, eh. Non ho l'aids, non puzzo, e non mangio i bambini. Non so. Tu forse no, ma c'è gente normale lì fuori.


ma il punto non è questo.
è normale che stiamo a sindacare il comportamento  e della vita di utenti che si fanno i fatti loro?
no


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma qual'è la differenza se ti do una camera per dormire con tua figlia a casa mia o mandarti in un albergo? Qual'è il problema? Che tua figlia poi mi vede? Embè? Mica sono il baubau, eh. Non ho l'aids, non puzzo, e non mangio i bambini. Non so. Tu forse no, ma c'è gente normale lì fuori.


S LA NORMLITà è LA TUA MI AUGURO CHE MIA FIGLIA NON TI INCONTRI NEMMEN VICINO AD UNN BANCONE DI UN BAR A PRENDERE UN CAFFè, COGLIONE


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

ignorarli penso sarebbe, a questo punto, la cosa più saggia, sempre che qualcuno saggio ci sia, vero JB?


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè...
> 
> Immagino dipenda anche dala situazione, e dalla persona.
> 
> ...



Ciao Nausicaa,

sono un po' scottata ... dall'esperienza di alcune persone ... famigliari miei, perciò. 

un dramma per ogni cosa. tutto è uno schifo, tutto e drammatico ecc. "bomboniera" dovevo essere. 

scalza no, con la pioggia no, e per la mor del cielo non sei una barbona più di 10 min. no,
non hai mangiato ora mi caschi e ti ammali, a dormire solo in un letto, oh i microbi o i batteri ecc. 
cioè, alcuni esagerano alla grande! ma veramente! associano certe cose più ai loro pregiudizi, 
che alle circostanze di una situazione. 

accade, certo ... che la situazione richiede veramente un aiuto. 
sono la prima a telefonare ... l'ho già fatto. Quando sono rimasta 
fuori ... e noi abitavamo isolati e faceva un freddo cane ... avevo 
dimenticato le chiavi ... 

ma in una stazione? ... poi centrale pure ... 
ma Milano, si può permettere uno scempio del genere? 

E ad una bimba ... lo si spiega. E può dormire in braccio ... 
o con la testolina sulle tue gambe ... 

Ma questo, lo dico in generale ... non so di che situazione si sta parlando ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ALBERGHI COGLIONE A MENO DI 50 METI CI SONO ALBERGHI CHE PULLULANO.
> IGNORANTE RITARDATO CHE NON SEI ALTRO




quello che manca è l'umanità. io offrirei un letto anche all'amante del mio ex compagno se sapessi che si trova da sola in stazione con una bambina piccola, senza nemmeno pensarci su.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ora comincio a bestemmiare in Croato antico
> Se per assurdo il mio peggior nemico dovesse chiamarmi dicendo che è con una ragazzina stanca e affamata e ha bisogno di aiuto io non ci penso due volte a dirgli prendi tua figlia e venite a casa mia. E ora basta con questa orcoddio di storia che mi stò veramente scartavetrando i coglioni. Tanto chi doveva capire ha capito e qualsiasi cosa noi si possa dire Embolinho e quell'altra batteranno sempre sullo stesso tasto.


potresti dire a colui che ha invano provato a buttare lì le dimensioni del suo cazzo per scoparsi la tua (ex?) amante di smetterl di ripetere le stesse cose e tutto finirebbe qui. provaci dai,fammi vedere se ci riesci tu


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> sono un po' scottata ... dall'esperienza di alcune persone ... famigliari miei, perciò.
> 
> ...



no vabbè... tu hai un amico a cui rivolgerti e la faresti dormire su una panchina in stazione?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quello che manca è l'umanità. io offrirei un letto anche all'amante del mio ex compagno se sapessi che si trova da sola in stazione con una bambina piccola, senza nemmeno pensarci su.


ma a te mancherà l'umanità. io ne ho da vendere. compreso il rispetto.
per chi se lo merita e so lo è meritato, ovvio. mica a tutti e così, a cazzo solo per riempirsi la bocca di belle parole e SOLO parole


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> E TI HA INSULTATO? PROVOCATO? DERISO? NO. QUINDI DI CHE CAZZO PARLI, MENTECATTO?


Mica mi ha ignorato. Di cosa parli tu, visto che è impossibile quello che scrivi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma il punto non è questo.
> è normale che stiamo a sindacare il comportamento e della vita di utenti che si fanno i fatti loro?
> no


Ma lascia stare i punti, se non sono punti a croce.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> no vabbè... tu hai un amico a cui rivolgerti e la faresti dormire su una panchina in stazione?


no tu hi un amante. hai AMICHE a cui rivolgerti nella fattispecie


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa,
> 
> sono un po' scottata ... dall'esperienza di alcune persone ... famigliari miei, perciò.
> 
> ...


Si fa tutto.
Ci sono bimbi che vivono in campi profughi, figurati se Fra non sopravviverebbe una notte in stazione.
MA.
perchè dovrebbe se ci sono altre vie?

A Milano stazione ci sono stata, di notte.
Sinceramente, un pò di timore lo avevo. Perchè io sono timorosa, vero.
Nonostante mi sia sciroppata un tot di situazioni in cui la mia incolumità fisica non era esattamente il primo dei miei problemi, io sono un pò timorosa.

Se fossi stata con Fra, non l'avrei tenuta lì. 

Sarei potuta andare ad alberghi, certo.
Ma avrei dovuto andare in giro a cercare i vari alberghi delle vicinanze, con valigia magari e bimba assonnata in collo.

Che ora era? Quanti alberghi disponibili avrei trovato? (mi è capitato di trovarli tutti pieni, per fiere o simili)? Quanto avrei dovuto far camminare Fra di notte?
Ok la polizia, ma abbi pazienza, la polizia non è ovunque come la polvere, e ci vuole troppo poco perchè si consumi una violenza.

Avessi avuto il numero di telefono di qualcuno, avrei chiamato.
Amante? Chissenefrega.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> potresti dire a colui che ha invano provato a buttare lì le dimensioni del suo cazzo per scoparsi la tua (ex?) amante di *smetterl di ripetere le stesse cose* e tutto finirebbe qui. provaci dai,fammi vedere se ci riesci tu


Il coraggio che deriva dalla stupidità, signori.


----------



## JON (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La bellezza, lo sappiamo tutti, è un concetto molto relativo.
> 
> A parte i canoni estetici che variano nel tempo, sappiamo benissimo che la bellezza che comunica una persona può apparire sfolgorante a qualcuno, ed insignificante a qualcun altro.
> 
> ...


Un bel concetto.

L'aspetto esteriore è il primo punto d'attacco, non è inutile, perché ci descrive qualcosa che molto probabilmente incontrerà i nostri gusti, non più solo estetici a questo punto. Tanto che riusciamo a discernere tra bellezza e bellezza, come hai detto, nel ritenerla speciale o insignificante.

L'unica cosa su cui non concordo è che questo rappresenti delle casualità, secondo me non è cosi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il coraggio che deriva dalla stupidità, signori.


NON PARLARE DI TE PER UNA VOLTA PR CORTESIA, RINCOGLIONITO


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> potresti dire a colui che ha invano provato a buttare lì le dimensioni del suo cazzo per scoparsi la tua (ex?) amante di smetterl di ripetere le stesse cose e tutto finirebbe qui. provaci dai,fammi vedere se ci riesci tu


Io non chiedo niente a nessuno se non a te e quell'altra di evitate di 
tirare sempre in mezzo questa cazzo di storia. A maggior ragione perchè si parla dì ragazzini. Se ricordi bene feci la stessa richiesta quando qualcuno mise in mezzo  tua figlia.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si fa tutto.
> Ci sono bimbi che vivono in campi profughi, figurati se Fra non sopravviverebbe una notte in stazione.
> MA.
> perchè dovrebbe se ci sono altre vie?
> ...



Ciao Nausicaa

la mia ultima frase dice tutto ... 
che non so, di che situazione si sta parlando. 

parlavo in generale, che a volte se ne fa,
veramente un dramma per nulla e nulla,
solo perché la mente è piena di che ne so io cosa. 

certo, e mi sembra più che ovvio, che se la 
situazione lo richiede ... io vado da chiunque con la piccola,
telefono anche al ex-amante del mio compagno, se è per questo. 

mi riferivo solo ... che si esagera a volte ... 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io non chiedo niente a nessuno se non a te e quell'altra di tirare sempre in mezzo questa cazzo di storia. A maggior ragione perchè si parla dì ragazzini. Se ricordi bene feci la stessa richiesta quando qualcuno mise in mezzo  tua figlia.


parla con lei e dille di ignorare sole. questo solo dovevate fare. come lei ha fatto. siete/siete stati in grado di farlo? no
volete farlo^ si. benissimo allora. per me si chiude qui fino al prossimo minimo insulto, provocazione o quant'altro a sole. la scelta è sempre stata la vostra. nessuno vi ha cacato il cazzo in questo periodo, nessuno ha messo in pratica minacce, nessuno ha contattatato nessuno o rotto i coglioni a voi. potete scopare con i vostri figli, cani, farvi cagare in bocca ecc.... basta che ignorate o vi comportate in maniera civile con sole. non è stato fatto. provateci e non ne riparleremo più.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nausicaa
> 
> la mia ultima frase dice tutto ...
> che non so, di che situazione si sta parlando.
> ...


quindi ora non la baci tutta ma solo un pezzetto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> parla con lei e dille di ignorare sole. questo solo dovevate fare. come lei ha fatto. siete/siete stati in grado di farlo? no
> volete farlo^ si. benissimo allora. per me si chiude qui fino al prossimo minimo insulto, provocazione o quant'altro a sole. la scelta è sempre stata la vostra. nessuno vi ha cacato il cazzo in questo periodo, nessuno ha messo in pratica minacce, nessuno ha contattatato nessuno o rotto i coglioni a voi. potete scopare con i vostri figli, cani, *farvi cagare in bocca* ecc.... basta che ignorate o vi comportate in maniera civile con sole. non è stato fatto. provateci e non ne riparleremo più.


Ahahahahahhahahahahahahh! Che fai, dai gli ultimatum? E che fai? L'ennesimo clone del clone? E sti cazzi. Embè?

P.S: comunque la cosa del farsi cagare addosso era un fantasia di uno dei poveretti che si scopava Sole a suo tempo, cosa che lei raccontò con gusto tanto per far presente quanto fosse aperta su certi temi, salvo poi avere problemi a definirsi una porca fatta e finita. Ciao.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi ora non la baci tutta ma solo un pezzetto?



Ciao

 .... in tutto 2 volte con oggi. ma con ora: 2 -1 = 1 ... 

ma oggi ci sono i bonus ... + 0.5 

ha fortuna ... forse ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> .... in tutto 2 volte con oggi. ma con ora: 2 -1 = 1 ...
> 
> ...


ecco:singleeye:


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eh non saprei. sarebbe necessaria e sufficiente solo questa ma se non si applica questa come puoi ben vedere qualsiasi altra regola non serve, non funziona ed è inutile.
> *Ti spiego anche come fare un'ottima amatriciana*?


Hai veramente una faccia come il culo! Non sai cucinare nemmeno un piatto di pasta al burro e guarda cosa ti inventi per broccolare Free :incazzato:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahh! Che fai, dai gli ultimatum? E che fai? L'ennesimo clone del clone? E sti cazzi. Embè?
> 
> *P.S: comunque la cosa del farsi cagare addosso era un fantasia di uno dei poveretti che si scopava Sole a suo tempo, cosa che lei raccontò con gusto tanto per far presente quanto fosse aperta su certi temi, salvo poi avere problemi a definirsi una porca fatta e finita. Ciao*.


ahahhhahahahhahah mi hai colpito nel profondo ahahahhah. adesso mi suiciderò.

patetico rincoglionito ahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ahahhhahahahhahah mi hai colpito nel profondo ahahahhah. *adesso mi suiciderò*.
> 
> patetico rincoglionito ahahahaha


Non chiedo tanto. Francamente, anzi, per me puoi rimanere quanto vuoi. Anzi. Non te ne andare. Facciamo che faccio di tutto per non farti andare via? Vuoi vedere?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Hai veramente una faccia come il culo! Non sai cucinare nemmeno un piatto di pasta al burro e guarda cosa ti inventi per broccolare Free :incazzato:


ma è di Gorgonzola. Sai quanto mi piace il Gorgonzola


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> *Hai veramente una faccia come il culo!* Non sai cucinare nemmeno un piatto di pasta al burro e guarda cosa ti inventi per broccolare Free :incazzato:


Te ne accorgi adesso? Ma questa, tra l'altro, è la fase micini miciò? Mmm?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non chiedo tanto. Francamente, anzi, per me puoi rimanere quanto vuoi. Anzi. Non te ne andare. Facciamo che faccio di tutto per non farti andare via? Vuoi vedere?


stai per fare qualcos'altro da linkare per i posteri?:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non chiedo tanto. Francamente, anzi, per me puoi rimanere quanto vuoi. Anzi. Non te ne andare. Facciamo che faccio di tutto per non farti andare via? Vuoi vedere?


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
tu me la potresti solo di sucare. con l'ingoio per giunta, pietoso idiota:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma è di Gorgonzola. Sai quanto mi piace il Gorgonzola



Ma che carini così teneri. Che bello quando poi così, con queste faccine miciosetimidose, gli chiedi cose sugli utenti brutti e cattivi. Che belli.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te ne accorgi adesso? Ma questa, tra l'altro, è la fase micini miciò? Mmm?


:coglione:
suca coglione:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che nei confronti di Quintina siete realmente due pezzi di merda che si approfittano di una persona in difficiltà. Tu e quella che t'accompagna che è pure peggio di te, perchè a differenza tua CAPISCE cosa le scrivo.


Tu non sai niente di me e del valore che do all'amicizia. E di come mi comporto io con le persone in difficoltà. Come ti permetti di giudicare un rapporto di amicizia svilendolo e sminuendolo? Non sai un cazzo di niente e parli.
Torna a parlare di cassiere e di scopate va', che forse è l'unico argomento sul quale sei ferrato.
E anche qui ho i miei dubbi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che carini così teneri. Che bello quando poi così, con queste faccine miciosetimidose, *gli *chiedi cose sugli utenti brutti e cattivi. Che belli.


LE chiedi, ignorante mentecatto ritardato......LE


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> stai per fare qualcos'altro da linkare per i posteri?:mrgreen:


Più o meno tutto quello che scrivo.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno tutto quello che scrivo.


aggiungici "sono tutte delle stronzate da mentecatto rincoglionito" e hai il tuo epitaffio da metterti sulla tomba


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più o meno tutto quello che scrivo.


ih che bella idea si faranno di noi


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ih che bella idea si faranno di noi


come se ti interessasse


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tu non sai niente di me e del valore che do all'amicizia.* E di come mi comporto io con le persone in difficoltà.* Come ti permetti di giudicare un rapporto di amicizia svilendolo e sminuendolo? Non sai un cazzo di niente e parli.
> Torna a parlare di cassiere e di scopate va', che forse è l'unico argomento sul quale sei ferrato.
> E anche qui ho i miei dubbi.


Male, che te lo dico a fare. Il valore dell'amicizia tu, realmente, lo conosci solo quando quest'amicizia ti fa gioco ed è scevra da giudizi nei tuoi confronti che ti risultano sgraditi anche se veri. Altrimenti l'amicizia te la rimangi e, non solo, lasci pure che il cane bavoso che ti scopa minacci e riminacci la tua ex amicizia, salvo che poi scordamoce o' passato approfittando del fatto che questa persona sta male. Evvè?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Tu non sai niente di me e del valore che do all'amicizia. E di come mi comporto io con le persone in difficoltà. Come ti permetti di giudicare un rapporto di amicizia svilendolo e sminuendolo? Non sai un cazzo di niente e parli.
> Torna a parlare di cassiere e di scopate va', che forse è l'unico argomento sul quale sei ferrato.
> E anche qui ho i miei dubbi.


una cosa però te la devo dire.
se penso che joei è uno sbruffone non gli scrivo un messaggio privato perché di quello che pensa realmente non me ne può fregare di meno.
è di questa incoerenza che ti sentirai sempre accusata, secondo me


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male, che te lo dico a fare. Il valore dell'amicizia tu, realmente, lo conosci solo quando quest'amicizia ti fa gioco ed è scevra da giudizi nei tuoi confronti che ti risultano sgraditi anche se veri. Altrimenti l'amicizia te la rimangi e, non solo, lasci pure che il cane bavoso che ti scopa minacci e riminacci la tua ex amicizia, salvo che poi scordamoce o' passato approfittando del fatto che questa persona sta male. Evvè?


minchia ma rosichi pure tu per interposta persona...ahahahhahahahahahah che ridicolo ahahahah
continua che mi sto divertendo una cifra.


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

*...*

francamente credo che se qualcuno negli ultimi  giorni si fosse fatto un giro su questo forum e gli fosse balenato in testa di chiedere il nostro aiuto, credo che sia fuggito veloce veloce da qualche altra parte...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa però te la devo dire.
> se penso che joei è uno sbruffone non gli scrivo un messaggio privato perché di quello che pensa realmente non me ne può fregare di meno.
> è di questa incoerenza che ti sentirai sempre accusata, secondo me


Sì, ma lei aveva un travaso di bile.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa però te la devo dire.
> se penso che joei è uno sbruffone non gli scrivo un messaggio privato perché di quello che pensa realmente non me ne può fregare di meno.
> è di questa incoerenza che ti sentirai sempre accusata, secondo me


ma no....non hai capito una mazza...o meglio. non sai. e quindi capisco che non puoi capire


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma lei aveva un travaso di bile.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> minchia ma rosichi pure tu per interposta persona...ahahahhahahahahahah che ridicolo ahahahah
> *continua che mi sto divertendo una cifra*.


A chi lo dici. Vedi mò come gli facciamo ballare la quadriglia a Soletta. Non andrai mica via. Eh no.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A chi lo dici. Vedi mò come gli facciamo ballare la quadriglia a Soletta. Non andrai mica via. Eh no.


capirai che novità....:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> capirai che novità....:mrgreen:


Dici? Vuoi vedere come scoppia?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici? Vuoi vedere come scoppia?


fai come ti pare:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma no....non hai capito una mazza...o meglio. non sai. e quindi capisco che non puoi capire


ma perché rispondi alle cose che scrivo a lei?
allora come puoi pretendere che la gente riesca a scindere e non la insulti pensando a quello che dici in sua vece?
decidi: o siete due persone distinte o una coppia che usa un solo tipo di ragionamento.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché rispondi alle cose che scrivo a lei?
> allora come puoi pretendere che la gente riesca a scindere e non la insulti pensando a quello che dici in sua vece?
> decidi: o siete due persone distinte o una coppia che usa un solo tipo di ragionamento.


io parlo per me.se lei ti vuole rispondere altro ti risponde


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma no....non hai capito una mazza...o meglio. *non sai. *e quindi capisco che non puoi capire


Come non sa? Sa tutto. Lesse tutto perchè pubblicai tutto, tutto lo scambio. Tra l'altro, Sole stessa, quel barilotto di merda e troia di riflusso (ti piace? Rimani che continuo), ha ammesso che non era lucida quando me lo scrisse. Come se lo fosse mai.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come non sa? Sa tutto. Lesse tutto perchè pubblicai tutto, tutto lo scambio. Tra l'altro, Sole stessa, quel barilotto di merda e troia di riflusso (ti piace? Rimani che continuo), ha ammesso che non era lucida quando me lo scrisse. Come se lo fosse mai.


idiota coglione non è di te che parlavo. rispondi quando la gallina piscia, che ci fai più bella figura:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mah.*   se non è proprio la sorella di Bruce Lee,io una donna,soprattutto se  attraente, da sola di notte con una bambina piccola alla Stazione Centrale di Milano non ce la lascio.
> *
> il problema fondamentale dei rapporti che nascono sui fora,a tutti i livelli e di tutti i tipi,è individuare le persone che sanno tenersi le confidenze che ricevono.
> anche perchè poi le cose vengono presentate in maniera distorta e subdola,proprio perchè si vuole mettere in cattiva luce qualcuno di cui ci si vuole vendicare.
> ...


cioè sopra, dove c'è anche la Polfer, la centrale è pericolosa??
boh, a me sembra solo scomodissima, come ho già detto
sotto invece non c'andrei, anche in pieno giorno soprattutto appena fuori devi stare all'occhio
a parte che io prendo il taxi dall'uscita laterale, che c'è meno casino


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come non sa? Sa tutto. Lesse tutto perchè pubblicai tutto, tutto lo scambio. Tra l'altro, Sole stessa, quel barilotto di merda e troia di riflusso (ti piace? Rimani che continuo), ha ammesso che non era lucida quando me lo scrisse. Come se lo fosse mai.


non è che l'abbia letta, francamente.
sei sempre un gran signore, bisogna riconoscerlo


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè sopra, dove c'è anche la Polfer, la centrale è pericolosa??
> boh, a me sembra solo scomodissima, come ho già detto
> sotto invece non c'andrei, anche in pieno giorno soprattutto appena fuori devi stare all'occhio
> a parte che io prendo il taxi dall'uscita laterale, che c'è meno casino


no, non lo è.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> idiota coglione non è di te che parlavo. rispondi quando la gallina piscia, che ci fai più bella figura:mrgreen:


Non è che non parlavi di me, è che non sai proprio di cosa parli in generale. Ma mi piaci, voglio farti restare. Quindi, farò di tutto per farti restare a sollazzarmi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che l'abbia letta, francamente.
> sei sempre un gran signore, bisogna riconoscerlo


come bastasse, oramai, un barilotto di merda e troia di riflusso


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che non parlavi di me, è che non sai proprio di cosa parli in generale. Ma mi piaci, voglio farti restare. Quindi, farò di tutto per farti restare a sollazzarmi.


riprova che sarai più fortunato. la prossima volta ci capirai qualcosa rincoglionito:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> parla con lei e dille di ignorare sole. questo solo dovevate fare. come lei ha fatto. siete/siete stati in grado di farlo? no
> volete farlo^ si. benissimo allora. per me si chiude qui fino al prossimo minimo insulto, provocazione o quant'altro a sole. la scelta è sempre stata la vostra. nessuno vi ha cacato il cazzo in questo periodo, nessuno ha messo in pratica minacce, nessuno ha contattatato nessuno o rotto i coglioni a voi. potete scopare con i vostri figli, cani, farvi cagare in bocca ecc.... basta che ignorate o vi comportate in maniera civile con sole. non è stato fatto. provateci e non ne riparleremo più.


1 -  Io non impongo a nessuno di comportarsi in un certo modo. A maggior ragione a persone dotate d'intelletto come Chiara. Il giorno che quella capirà che soffre di sindrome di accerchìamento e cominciasse a fare meno la peqmalosa, allora qui potremo convivere tutti.

2 - Per quanto riguarda me: Never covered prima. Never covered ora. Never covered in futuro.

3 - Attento a fornire certi assist a centro area perchè sei fortunato che mi sia rimasta un pò di decenza, della quale però tu stai ampiamente approfittando.

Alla prossima puntata. Fra un mese o due. Sperando di no.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che l'abbia letta, francamente.
> sei sempre un gran signore, bisogna riconoscerlo


Abituati. Abituati che finchè rimangono Sole e compagno stordito, sarà così con lei. Sicuramente. Tutto il tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> riprova che sarai più fortunato. la prossima volta ci capirai qualcosa rincoglionito:mrgreen:


Perchè vai via? No dai. Quella gran vacca a part time (part time nel senso di prima di conoscerti e rinascere a nuova vita nel segno del talebanismo della fedeltà più pura, intendo) di Sole poi come fa? Resta.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> 1 -  Io non impongo a nessuno di comportarsi in un certo modo. A maggior ragione a persone dotate d'intelletto come Chiara. Il giorno che quella capirà che soffre di sindrome di accerchìamento e cominciasse a fare meno la peqmalosa, allora qui potremo convivere tutti.
> 
> 2 - Per quanto riguarda me: Never covered prima. Never covered ora. Never covered in futuro.
> 
> ...


3)mi sto cagando addosso
per quanto riguarda l'intelletto di chiara ne dubito fortemente. se si scopa/si è scopata  te le due cose sono in questa parte di universo praticamente incompatibili.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè vai via? No dai. Quella gran vacca a part time (part time nel senso di prima di conoscerti e rinascere a nuova vita nel segno del talebanismo della fedeltà più pura, intendo) di Sole poi come fa? Resta.


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Male, che te lo dico a fare. Il valore dell'amicizia tu, realmente, lo conosci solo quando *quest'amicizia ti fa gioco *ed è scevra da giudizi nei tuoi confronti che ti risultano sgraditi anche se veri. Altrimenti l'amicizia te la rimangi e, non solo, lasci pure che il cane bavoso che ti scopa minacci e riminacci la tua ex amicizia, salvo che poi scordamoce o' passato approfittando del fatto che questa persona sta male. Evvè?


Senti, ma gioco di che? Guarda che io non chiedo soldi in prestito alle amiche, non sono un'approfittatrice di persone deboli di mente. Non entro nel merito perché non mi sembra corretto.

Ma ho sempre ribadito la mia amicizia con Quintina: fin dal primo post che ho scritto come Harley Q. l'ho citata, dicendo che per me era stata un'amica vera. In quel periodo non eravamo vicine e mi mancava.

Sono una persona che esterna i suoi sentimenti con facilità, anche qui sopra. E penso si sia capito. Sbriciolata nomina Quintina mettendola in mezzo e affermando (in modo falso) che io le ho dato la colpa per aver rivelato ad Alex il suo nome e io non posso dire che è l'unica persona qui dentro di cui mi importa sul serio perché altrimenti vengo dipinta come un'approfittatrice stronza che punta a raggirare le persone in difficoltà? Ma voi state male, sul serio.

Poi a me se c'è chi rosica o chi non rosica non frega una cippa, se proprio devo dirla tutta. Quello che ci gode è Alex, non io. Io sono solo contenta di aver recuperato un rapporto, per me e per i miei figli che ci tenevano tanto.

Io ho passato una bella estate coi miei figli, il mio compagno e un'amica ritrovata.
Che tu o altri ci ricamiate su (tanto per cambiare) dà solo la misura di chi siano i veri pettegoli qui dentro. Che parlano di cose che non conoscono minimamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> 3)mi sto cagando addosso
> per quanto riguarda l'intelletto di chiara ne dubito fortemente. se si scopa/si è scopata te le due cose sono in questa parte di universo praticamente incompatibili.


Voglio farti notare che se tanto mi da tanto Sole è la persona più stupida che donna abbia mai partorito. Ed è proprio così, invero.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voglio farti notare che se tanto mi da tanto Sole è la persona più stupida che donna abbia mai partorito. Ed è proprio così, invero.


pensa che la matraini ti prende per il culo e manco te la smolla. questo non l'hai ancora notato tu, cagnetto fedele. Invano


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahhahahahahahahh! Che fai, dai gli ultimatum? E che fai? L'ennesimo clone del clone? E sti cazzi. Embè?
> 
> P.S: comunque la cosa del farsi cagare addosso era un fantasia di uno dei poveretti che si scopava Sole a suo tempo, cosa che *lei raccontò con gusto *tanto per far presente quanto fosse aperta su certi temi, salvo poi avere problemi a definirsi una porca fatta e finita. Ciao.



veramente a me sembra di ricordare che il racconto fosse senza gusto:singleeye:
nel senso che fosse solo un es. di richieste particolarissime che si è capitato di udire
ti torna?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Senti, ma gioco di che? Guarda che io non chiedo soldi in prestito alle amiche, non sono un'approfittatrice di persone deboli di mente. Non entro nel merito perché non mi sembra corretto.
> 
> Ma ho sempre ribadito la mia amicizia con Quintina: fin dal primo post che ho scritto come Harley Q. l'ho citata, dicendo che per me era stata un'amica vera. In quel periodo non eravamo vicine e mi mancava.
> 
> ...


Tu, brutta puttana (ringrazia il tuo fidanzato per questo. Non voglio farlo andare via, mi è simpatico. E se per farlo rimanere tocca insultarti, ti prendi gli insulti. Mi spiace. L'ha scritto lui. Puoi anche mettermi in ignore. L'hai già provato, ma tanto mi leggevi uguale no? E comunque a lui non interessa se mi leggi tu, è che mi legge lui. Il cane che ti scopi. Quindi.), non cerchi amiche chi ti diano soldi, cerchi amiche che ti diano appoggio incondizionato (bada bene: incondizionato) perchè sei un'insicura di merda. E l'unica che sei riuscita a tenerti è quella del lotto che è più vulnerabile dal punto di vista emotivo e psicologico. Questo è quanto. Ed è vomitevole come, peraltro, sorvoli su tutte le minaccie e gli insulti Quintina si sia presa da sto svantaggiato disabile di merda, col tuo placet. Come tu possa far finta di nulla. Oltre che le tue, di cattiverie. Che merda di donna. E puttana.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> veramente a me sembra di ricordare che il racconto fosse senza gusto:singleeye:
> nel senso che fosse solo un es. di richieste particolarissime che si è capitato di udire
> ti torna?


Ovviamente no.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu, brutta puttana (ringrazia il tuo fidanzato per questo. Non voglio farlo andare via, mi è simpatico. E se per farlo rimanere tocca insultarti, ti prendi gli insulti. Mi spiace. L'ha scritto lui. Puoi anche mettermi in ignore. L'hai già provato, ma tanto mi leggevi uguale no? E comunque a lui non interessa se mi leggi tu, è che mi legge lui. Il cane che ti scopi. Quindi.), non cerchi amiche chi ti diano soldi, cerchi amiche che ti diano appoggio incondizionato (bada bene: incondizionato) perchè sei un'insicura di merda. E l'unica che sei riuscita a tenerti è quella del lotto che è più vulnerabile dal punto di vista emotivo e psicologico. Questo è quanto. Ed è vomitevole come, peraltro, sorvoli su tutte le minaccie e gli insulti Quintina si sia presa da sto svantaggiato disabile di merda, col tuo placet. Come tu possa far finta di nulla. Oltre che le tua, di cattiverie. Che merda di donna. E puttana.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


>


Ti piace? Sono felice. Resta che andremo d'accordissimo io, te e la zoccola che ti scopi.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> cioè sopra, dove c'è anche la Polfer, la centrale è pericolosa??
> boh, a me sembra solo scomodissima, come ho già detto
> sotto invece non c'andrei, anche in pieno giorno soprattutto appena fuori devi stare all'occhio
> a parte che io prendo il taxi dall'uscita laterale, che c'è meno casino



Tralasciando il pericoloso. E' lo squallore. Barboni e ubriachi ovunque sulle panchine.
Tu lasceresti tuo figlio per una notte in un ambiente così?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovviamente no.


ovviamente no perché ti venderesti prima al mercato delle vacche (visto che lo è)  quella grande baldracca di tua madre pur di fare quello che stai cercando di fare


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> pensa che la matraini ti prende per il culo e manco te la smolla. questo non l'hai ancora notato tu, cagnetto fedele. Invano


Dai cazzo. Bravissimo! Continuiamo: il fatto è che la Matraini se non altro non si scopa il primo che passa come quella troia che t'inculi.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ovviamente no perché ti venderesti prima al mercato delle vacche (visto che lo è) quella grande baldracca di tua madre pur di fare quello che stai cercando di fare



No, è che Free ha un modo tutto suo di osservare il mondo che è trasversale a qualsiasi cosa. Per questo la amo.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando il pericoloso. E' lo squallore. Barboni e ubriachi ovunque sulle panchine.
> Tu lasceresti tuo figlio per una notte in un ambiente così?


ma di quali panchine parli, rincoglionita? la sala d'aspetto della stazione centrale è piantonata di giorno e di notte e da come è stata rifatta da qualche anno sicuramente è più pulita di qualsiasi stanza di casa tua. senza contare lo Sky cafè che essendo di una società multinazionale non presenta niente di quello che vai blaterando. scendi dai tacchi, scema, che lassù la rarefazione dell'aria ti fa male a quel poco cervelletto che ti è rimasto


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando il pericoloso. E' lo squallore. Barboni e ubriachi ovunque sulle panchine.
> Tu lasceresti tuo figlio per una notte in un ambiente così?



no, ma io non criticavo il resto della storia, che mi sembra troppo ricca di particolari per anche solo tentare di immedesimarmici e dire che avrei fatto
dicevo solo che la centrale sopra non è pericolosa, del resto lo leggeremmo sulle cronache se così non fosse, no?
a parte le esperienze personali


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tralasciando il pericoloso. E' lo squallore. Barboni e ubriachi ovunque sulle panchine.
> Tu lasceresti tuo figlio per una notte in un ambiente così?


Macchè no, c'è l'ho Sky Cafè (che è una multinazionale).


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai cazzo. Bravissimo! Continuiamo: il fatto è che la Matraini se non altro non si scopa il primo che passa come quella troia che t'inculi.


ma si è trombata pure quel cesso di un metro e 10 del conte. ma di che parli, megaipersuper ritardato? ahahhahahahahahah
 io mi ammazzerei se una che l'ha data al conte non me la volesse dare. arrivare dopo il conte lederebbe la mia autostima fino al suicidio. cosa che auspico sia per me che per te (a sono altruista, per tutta l'umanità) tu esegua al più presto ahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, ma io non criticavo il resto della storia, che mi sembra troppo ricca di particolari per anche solo tentare di immedesimarmici e dire che avrei fatto
> dicevo solo che la centrale sopra non è pericolosa, del resto lo leggeremmo sulle cronache se così non fosse, no?
> a parte le esperienze personali



Ho quotato te e avevo capito che non criticavi la storia
Era retorica la domanda
Scusa Free sono leggermente tesa.....


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa però te la devo dire.
> se penso che joei è uno sbruffone non gli scrivo un messaggio privato perché di quello che pensa realmente non me ne può fregare di meno.
> è di questa incoerenza che ti sentirai sempre accusata, secondo me


Allora. Partiamo dal fatto che quello era il periodo in cui arrivavano insulti da tutte le parti, anche da tanti non registrati (uno dei quali sapevo bene chi fosse, tanto che mi ero rivolta a un avvocato, anche se poi non me l'ero sentita di procedere perché avevo già troppi casini familiari da gestire).

Alex aveva scazzato con tutti, anche con Sbriciolata. Io secondo alcuni non mi ero dissociata, e JB, come fa sempre, mi aveva accusata di scrivere da non registrata (mai fatto) e di avere dei cloni per dare rossi a chi ce l'aveva con Alex (praticamente avrei dovuto sparare rossi a raffica  ). Non perdeva occasione per insinuare cose che non erano vere, in più Chiara Matraini continuava a fare quello che fa pure adesso, solo che all'epoca mi pesava di più perché ero molto stressata e avevo perso delle persone che ritenevo amiche.

Diciamo che sì, mi ero abbastanza incazzata. Ricordavo bene l'episodio della spiaggia in cui la Matraini diceva che era in corrispondenza privata con JB e che parlavano di sesso e lui si vantava delle sue capacità amatorie (in quell'occasione io avevo pensato che dovesse essere un pallone gonfiato).
Scrissi d'impulso a JB chiedendogli come mai ce l'avesse tanto con me e mi accusasse di certe cose e mi insultasse continuamente.
Poi gli scrissi l'episodio della spiaggia dicendogli che le parole di Chiara lo avevano fatto sembrare un pallone gonfiato, e chiedendogli se per caso fosse stato condizionato da Chiara, visto che si scrivevano privatamente e si erano così simpatici.

Perché l'ho fatto? Perché stare qui sopra mi metteva l'ansia.

Ogni giorno piovevano insulti, e anche se siamo su un forum, sentirsi accusare di cose non vere e ricevere sempre insulti, alla fine fa male, soprattutto se sei già stressato di tuo.
Ero arrabbiata e nessuno sembrava interessato a sostenermi, perché diciamocelo, stare con Alex mi aveva fatto terra bruciata intorno.

Ero intrappolata in mille fraintendimenti, in mille discorsi contorti in cui non veniva mai fuori la verità ma tutto era costantemente travisato: ora capisco che l'unica cosa che dovevo fare era STACCARE IL PC e tirarmi fuori da tutto quello schifo. Ma in quel momento non lo capivo. E ho mandato questo mp che, per quanto mi riguarda, è l'unica cosa di cui dovrei scusarmi con gli interessati.

E mi scuso anche, non ho problemi a dire che ho sbagliato.

Ma io mi fermo qui. Non penso ci sia altro, per quanto mi riguarda, anzi. Di scuse dovrei riceverne, e tante.

Spero di averti chiarito, Minerva.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, è che Free ha un modo tutto suo di osservare il mondo che è trasversale a qualsiasi cosa. Per questo *la amo*.


minchia comincio a preoccuparmi. abbiamo una cosa in comune.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Macchè no, c'è l'ho Sky Cafè (che è una multinazionale).


hai capito benissimo. e manco sai che lo sky cafè non è solo un bar...patetico ignorante


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ma si è trombata pure quel cesso di un metro e 10 del conte. ma di che parli, megaipersuper ritardato? ahahhahahahahahah
> io mi ammazzerei se una che l'ha data al conte non me la volesse dare. arrivare dopo il conte lederebbe la mia autostima fino al suicidio. cosa che auspico sia per me che per te (a sono altruista, per tutta l'umanità) tu esegua al più presto ahahahhahahahahaha


Embè? Sole s'è scopato uno che voleva che lei gli cagasse in petto, dopo quello ci sei solo tu. Ah, ed un meticcio del canile.


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu, brutta puttana (ringrazia il tuo fidanzato per questo. Non voglio farlo andare via, mi è simpatico. E se per farlo rimanere tocca insultarti, ti prendi gli insulti. Mi spiace. L'ha scritto lui. Puoi anche mettermi in ignore. L'hai già provato, ma tanto mi leggevi uguale no? E comunque a lui non interessa se mi leggi tu, è che mi legge lui. Il cane che ti scopi. Quindi.), non cerchi amiche chi ti diano soldi, cerchi* amiche che ti diano appoggio incondizionato (bada bene: incondizionato) perchè sei un'insicura di merda*. E l'unica che sei riuscita a tenerti è quella del lotto che è più vulnerabile dal punto di vista emotivo e psicologico. Questo è quanto. Ed è vomitevole come, peraltro, sorvoli su tutte le minaccie e gli insulti Quintina si sia presa da sto svantaggiato disabile di merda, col tuo placet. Come tu possa far finta di nulla. Oltre che le tue, di cattiverie. Che merda di donna. E puttana.


Di quale appoggio parli?
Qui sopra non ho ricevuto appoggi da nessuno, se non da Ultimo che, poverino si becca sempre gli insulti che io riesco a schivare (  ) e altri utenti che mi hanno manifestato la loro stima, in forma pubblica o privata.
Nella realtà, io da un amico cerco appoggio, ma so anche darlo... e tanto... e so accettare critiche e so darle, quando serve.

Quindi di quale appoggio parli?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Embè? Sole s'è scopato uno che voleva che lei gli cagasse in petto, dopo quello ci sei solo tu. Ah, ed un meticcio del canile.


preferirei che si scopasse un meticcio del canile che il conte. quindi, venendo prima di te, è tutto dire. sei alla base della catena scopatoria. praticamente  il plancton della trombata. patetico coglione ahahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Allora. Partiamo dal fatto che quello era il periodo in cui arrivavano insulti da tutte le parti, anche da tanti non registrati (uno dei quali sapevo bene chi fosse, tanto che mi ero rivolta a un avvocato, anche se poi non me l'ero sentita di procedere perché avevo già troppi casini familiari da gestire).
> 
> Alex aveva scazzato con tutti, anche con Sbriciolata. Io secondo alcuni non mi ero dissociata, e JB, come fa sempre, mi aveva accusata di scrivere da non registrata (mai fatto) e di avere dei cloni per dare rossi a chi ce l'aveva con Alex (praticamente avrei dovuto sparare rossi a raffica  ). Non perdeva occasione per insinuare cose che non erano vere, in più Chiara Matraini continuava a fare quello che fa pure adesso, solo che all'epoca mi pesava di più perché ero molto stressata e avevo perso delle persone che ritenevo amiche.
> 
> ...


Ma quale intrappolata tra fraintendimenti, troia da due denari, è che ti scoppiava il fegato. Altro che non veniva fuori la verità. Io, ZOCCOLA, ti ho sempre criticato per quello che scrivi sul forum. Ritardata peripatetica. Non per altro. Solo che A TE non piace essere messa in discussione. TU sei la causa di sto casino. Merda di una troia.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

no, stop! porco cane! 

tutto ha un limite! e che diamine! 

preferisco qui ... e lei ha là! Stop! No!

È una persona! Diamine! Non si può leggere! 

Come si può????? 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale intrappolata tra fraintendimenti, troia da due denari, è che ti scoppiava il fegato. Altro che non veniva fuori la verità. Io, ZOCCOLA, ti ho sempre criticato per quello che scrivi sul forum. Ritardata peripatetica. Non per altro. Solo che A TE non piace essere messa in discussione. TU sei la causa di sto casino. Merda di una troia.


ihihihihihihihiihiihihihihihiihihihiihihiihihihihih


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale intrappolata tra fraintendimenti, troia da due denari, è che ti scoppiava il fegato. Altro che non veniva fuori la verità. Io, ZOCCOLA, ti ho sempre criticato per quello che scrivi sul forum. Ritardata peripatetica. Non per altro. Solo che A TE non piace essere messa in discussione. TU sei la causa di sto casino. Merda di una troia.


Vabbè, io vado a farmi le unghie, divertitevi. E, come direbbe Minerva, se sporcate di sangue il tappeto ricordatevi di ripulire tutto.

Bye bye.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> no, stop! porco cane!
> 
> ...


mi sa che non hai ancora visto nulla sienne.
questo è nulla


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Di quale appoggio parli?
> Qui sopra non ho ricevuto appoggi da nessuno, se non da Ultimo che, poverino si becca sempre gli insulti che io riesco a schivare (  ) e altri utenti che mi hanno manifestato la loro stima, in forma pubblica o privata.
> Nella realtà, io da un amico cerco appoggio, ma so anche darlo... e tanto... e so accettare critiche e so darle, quando serve.
> 
> Quindi di quale appoggio parli?


Puttana, parlo di appoggio morale, o meglio, di appoggio psicologico acritico. Di una che non ti critica, che plasmi un po' come ti pare. E chi meglio di Quintina che sta pure male? Lei cerca conforto, tu cerchi soddisfazione. La coppia perfetta, epperò la parassita delle due, mia bella pompinara, sei tu.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Vabbè, io vado a farmi le unghie, divertitevi. E, come direbbe Minerva, se sporcate di sangue il tappeto ricordatevi di ripulire tutto.
> 
> Bye bye.


ricordati di non dare confidenza ai meticci quando passi davanti al canile:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Settembre 2013)

Pausa caffè: ammazza un sgarabuglio di pagine per ribadire i reciproci MVFC, che coraggio :mrgreen: fine pausa caffè :sonar:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Puttana, parlo di appoggio morale, o meglio, di appoggio psicologico acritico. Di una che non ti critica, che plasmi un po' come ti pare. E chi meglio di Quintina che sta pure male? Lei cerca conforto, tu cerchi soddisfazione. La coppia perfetta, epperò la parassita delle due, mia bella pompinara, sei tu.


basta .
inqualificabile hannibal nei confronti della matraini  e altri come tu adesso.basta
e quello che è vergognoso che non hai nemmeno l'attenuante , ammesso che ci possa essere, del livore e della rabbia.
tu giochi.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai ancora visto nulla sienne.
> questo è nulla



Ciao Hannibal,

ho visto tante cose ... che qui, sicuramente non riporto. 

ma questo ... è volgarità ... si arriva, quando non vi è più nulla. 
quando manca proprio tutto ... 

e non ci sto. :mrgreen: ... lo so, che non conto ... ma non ci sto ugualmente. 

STOP, diamine! E che è questa cosa? ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> basta .
> inqualificabile hannibal nei confronti della matraini e altri come tu adesso.basta
> e quello che è vergognoso che non hai nemmeno l'attenuante , ammesso che ci possa essere, del livore e della rabbia.
> tu giochi.


Sì? Perchè, tu ad Alex daresti pure delle attenuanti? Mon Dieu.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì? Perchè, tu ad Alex daresti pure delle attenuanti? Mon Dieu.


come se ne avessi bisogno, placton dei miei coglioni


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> come se ne avessi bisogno, placton dei miei coglioni


Vedi, Minni?


----------



## viola di mare (4 Settembre 2013)

dai ragazzi vi prego per favore basta...


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> francamente credo che se qualcuno negli ultimi giorni si fosse fatto un giro su questo forum e gli fosse balenato in testa di chiedere il nostro aiuto, credo che sia fuggito veloce veloce da qualche altra parte...


l'importante è che ci sia tu.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> dai ragazzi vi prego per favore basta...


è inutile... tra un po la smettono da soli... come al solito.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> ho visto tante cose ... che qui, sicuramente non riporto.
> 
> ...


parlane con jb non con me. io non la smetto di certo per primo. sarà infantile. pensala/pensatela come vi pare ma tant'è. se si smette, smetto. altrimenti per me può andare avanti all'infinito.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi, Minni?


si maestra Minni, vedi?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> parlane con jb non con me. io non la smetto di certo per primo. sarà infantile. pensala/pensatela come vi pare ma tant'è. se si smette, smetto. altrimenti per me può andare avanti all'infinito.


Certo. Tu più stai qui, più è così.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho quotato te e avevo capito che non criticavi la storia
> Era retorica la domanda
> Scusa Free sono leggermente tesa.....



comunque io ho avuto uno spiacevole incontro in pieno giorno appena fuori, davanti al Mac
in pratica stavo fumando una siga mentre aspettavo un mio amico, e un tizio straniero mi chiede da lontano d'accendere, nel senso che dovevo andare io a porgergli d'accendere
io ovviamente mi sono girata dall'altra parte e 'sto stronzo ha cominciato ad insultarmi in italiano misto a negrese, dirigendosi verso di me
per fortuna è arrivato il mio amico, che mi ha detto: ma che vuole quello?? e giù insulti
un po' come qui, in pratica:singleeye:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo. Tu più stai qui, più è così.


cvd. la responsabilità è tua perché io decido di stare dove cazzo mi pare anche ignorandoti. detto questo puoi decidere di insultre me e chi ti pare quando ci vedi. ma responsabilità è solo tua (e degli altri ovviamente)


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> parlane con jb non con me. io non la smetto di certo per primo. sarà infantile. pensala/pensatela come vi pare ma tant'è. se si smette, smetto. altrimenti per me può andare avanti all'infinito.



Ciao Hannibal,

mi ha dato veramente fastidio ... si. :mrgreen:
ma come si può, hai usato Sole ... hai usato LEI! 
Tu sei il suo compagno!

Il tuo principio si è capito. E resistenza ne hai, 
anche questo si è capito. 
E si è anche capito, che gli avversari lo hanno ... 
Che maratona ... 

OK ... ho detto solo la mia ... 

sienne


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> mi ha dato veramente fastidio ... si. :mrgreen:
> ma come si può, hai usato Sole ... hai usato LEI!
> ...


e dove avrei usato sole scusa?


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> e dove avrei usato sole scusa?



sei abbronzato per caso?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> cvd. *la responsabilità è tua* perché io decido di stare dove cazzo mi pare anche ignorandoti. detto questo puoi decidere di insultre me e chi ti pare quando ci vedi. ma responsabilità è solo tua (e degli altri ovviamente)


Affatto. La responsabilità è di Sole (PUTTANA). E, comunque, non mi stai ignorando. Anzi. Quindi. Te lo ripeto: se continui a venire qui a minacciare, insultare e quant'altro, io a Soletta renderò questo posto invivibile. Come fai tu agli altri utenti con cadenza mensile. Meglio, anzi. Se te ne vai, fine insulti. O anche se stai buono, è uguale. Vedi tu.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> sei abbronzato per caso?
> 
> :mrgreen:


non hai nemmeno l'idea quanto:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. La responsabilità è di Sole (PUTTANA). E, comunque, non mi stai ignorando. Anzi. Quindi. Te lo ripeto: se continui a venire qui a minacciare, insultare e quant'altro, io a Soletta renderò questo posto invivibile. Come fai tu agli altri utenti con cadenza mensile. Meglio, anzi. Se te ne vai, fine insulti. O anche se stai buono, è uguale. Vedi tu.


pfui':mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> e dove avrei usato sole scusa?



Ciao Hannibal,

per il tuo battibecco ... 

esprimendo, con chi preferivi che lei "scopasse" ... muovendoti,
però in un ambito "sporco" e di bassissima leva ... 

una sensazione di oggetto ... 
per me, per i miei metri di misura, non va ... :mrgreen:
ohhhh ... no! non mi piace proprio!!!
non riesco ad esprimermi ... 

sienne


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. La responsabilità è di Sole (PUTTANA). E, comunque, non mi stai ignorando. Anzi. Quindi. Te lo ripeto: se continui a venire qui a minacciare, insultare e quant'altro, io a Soletta renderò questo posto invivibile. Come fai tu agli altri utenti con cadenza mensile. Meglio, anzi. Se te ne vai, fine insulti. O anche se stai buono, è uguale. Vedi tu.



non ti sembra di esagerare??
stai scherzando, spero


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> pfui':mrgreen:


E allora divertiamoci!


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> non hai nemmeno l'idea quanto:mrgreen:



ma sei dei nostri o negar?:singleeye:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Hannibal,
> 
> per il tuo battibecco ...
> 
> ...


k. capito. non ti preoccupare che Sole non se la prende:up:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma sei dei nostri o negar?:singleeye:


io non nego niente:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora divertiamoci!


[video=youtube;gkrnK0igAP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkrnK0igAP0[/video]


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> io non nego niente:mrgreen:



era dialetto barbaro...
temo che si sia creato un qui quo qua:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ti sembra di esagerare??
> stai scherzando, spero


Affatto. E' quello che fa lei tramite lui, peraltro. Sole è il motore di Alex. L'idea che sto stronzo faccia il coglione minacciando a destra a manca e lei scriva che non è affar suo è qualcosa di talmente idiota/paraculo/ignobile che giusto Minni può prenderla per buona. Quindi: o lui se ne va a fare in culo, o Sole se la passa maluccio. Insulti e legnate sui denti per le fesserie che scrive incluse. Se ne va Alex, Sole tranquilla. Semplice.


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

che 3D di merda.


scusa minny, ma quando ce vò ce vò.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. E' quello che fa lei tramite lui, peraltro. Sole è il motore di Alex. L'idea che sto stronzo faccia il coglione minacciando a destra a manca e lei scriva che non è affar suo è qualcosa di talmente idiota/paraculo/ignobile che giusto Minni può prenderla per buona. Quindi: o lui se ne va a fare in culo, o Sole se la passa maluccio. Insulti e legnate sui denti per le fesserie che scrive incluse. Se ne va Alex, Sole tranquilla. Semplice.



non è mica bello usare utenti per giocare di sponda, secondo me


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> era dialetto barbaro...
> temo che si sia creato un qui quo qua:singleeye:


io so' sbabbaro solo per luogo


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è mica bello usare utenti per giocare di sponda, secondo me


Già ma uno deve fare quello che deve fare.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affatto. E' quello che fa lei tramite lui, peraltro. Sole è il motore di Alex. L'idea che sto stronzo faccia il coglione minacciando a destra a manca e lei scriva che non è affar suo è qualcosa di talmente idiota/paraculo/ignobile che giusto Minni può prenderla per buona. Quindi: o lui se ne va a fare in culo, o Sole se la passa maluccio. Insulti e legnate sui denti per le fesserie che scrive incluse. *Se ne va Alex, Sole tranquilla*. Semplice.


come è stato finora hahahahahhahahahahaha 
patetico imbecille.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già ma uno deve fare quello che deve fare.



ma te l'ho ordinato il dottore?
ci saranno altri modi, no?


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già ma uno deve fare quello che deve fare.


tipo fsre il cagnetto da cane fedele per sperare di prendere un ossetto? scarno peraltro aahhahahahahahah
su, un po' di dignità. anche i plancton ce l'hanno. ah no, anche loro ti schifano ahahahahah


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma te l'ho ordinato il dottore?
> ci saranno altri modi, no?


no la profumiera :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> come è stato finora hahahahahhahahahahaha
> patetico imbecille.


Mah, a me Sole la puttana pareva abbastanza tranquilla, tutto sommato. Campicchiava, diceva la sua cazzata, poetizzava qui e lì e prendeva verdi che sono sempre graditi da utenti sensibili. Sei arrivato tu e BAM!, che sferzata d'energia, vero?


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> k. capito. non ti preoccupare che Sole non se la prende:up:



Ciao

ok ... lei non se la prende ... e che centra?

scusa, fai capire, che ti muovi, secondo certi spazzi ... 
ma scusa tanto ... non ce la faccio, certe cose, non mi piacciono ... 
intervieni per (come si dice in italiano??? ... verteidigen ...) 
difendere (si mi sembra), e poi, le getti fango? 

Un nodo mi si crea nei pensieri ... scusa ... qualcosa non va. 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma te l'ho ordinato il dottore?
> ci saranno altri modi, no?


Evidentemente no se stiamo così, che dici?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già ma uno deve fare quello che deve fare.


il giustiziere della minchia


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, a me Sole la puttana pareva abbastanza tranquilla, tutto sommato. Campicchiava, diceva la sua cazzata, poetizzava qui e lì e prendeva verdi che sono sempre graditi da utenti sensibili. Sei arrivato tu e BAM!, che sferzata d'energia, vero?


ma quanto è penoso essere scartato, dimmi. quanto? ahahahahahhahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> tipo fsre il cagnetto da cane fedele per sperare di prendere un ossetto? scarno peraltro aahhahahahahahah
> su, un po' di dignità. anche i plancton ce l'hanno. ah no, anche loro ti schifano ahahahahah


Ahahahahahahahhah! Tipo te? Cane tipo te, dico? Nah, non ne ho bisogno. Non sto con una fulminata rosicana e zoccola.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere della minchia


eh no. minchia non direi visto che lo fa proprio per la speranza del contrario ahahahahhahah


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahhah! Tipo te? Cane tipo te, dico? Nah, non ne ho bisogno. Non sto con una fulminata rosicana e zoccola.


infatti starai con un cesso visto che cerchi di scopare (invano aahahahahahah) qui sopra e ti schifano pure qui agahahahhhhahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere della minchia


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Evidentemente no se stiamo così, che dici?



dico che dovresti aprire a nuovi consigli
qua siamo meglio della treccani ed abbiamo anche utenti saggi
...che infatti saggiamante ne stanno fuori:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dico che dovresti aprire a nuovi consigli
> qua siamo meglio della treccani ed abbiamo anche utenti saggi
> ...che infatti saggiamante ne stanno fuori:mrgreen:


treccani fedeli però


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> infatti starai con un cesso visto che cerchi di scopare (invano aahahahahahah) qui sopra e ti schifano pure qui agahahahhhhahahahah


Ahahahahahahah! Infatti sarai un cesso visto che te cornificano a destra ed a manca e le uniche che ti cagano di striscio sono minus habens.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> eh no. minchia non direi visto che lo fa proprio per la speranza del contrario ahahahahhahah


anche tu fai il giustiziere e il moralizzatore dei miei stivaletti


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahah! Infatti sarai un cesso visto che te cornificano a destra ed a manca e le uniche che ti cagano di striscio sono minus habens.


almeno però a me arrivano a darmela ahahahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> dico che dovresti aprire a nuovi consigli
> qua siamo meglio della treccani ed abbiamo anche utenti saggi
> ...che infatti saggiamante ne stanno fuori:mrgreen:


Allora saggiamente stanne fuori pure tu.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche tu fai il giustiziere e il moralizzatore dei miei stivaletti


io ne ho facoltà


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

un po' pure ioops


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> almeno però a me arrivano a darmela ahahahahahahah


Ahahahahahah, quando la danno a cani e porci non vale, ahahahahahahah!


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> un po' pure ioops


un giro sul bigo io e te e vediamo chi finisce di sotto?


----------



## gas (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere della* minchia*


 non è da te :mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahah, quando la danno a cani e porci non vale, ahahahahahahah!


ahahahahaha pensa che  ti considerano nemmeno degno di fare parte di queste categorie visto che stai a bocca asciutta ahahahahahahahha


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è da te :mrgreen:


non ero io..mi ha rubato l'account free:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora saggiamente stanne fuori pure tu.



a parte che io faccio parte degli utenti curiosi e non di altro...ma allora telefonatevi, no?
che tra l'altro era anche l'argomento principe del 3d: telefonatevi in modo importante!


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ero io..mi ha rubato l'account free:mrgreen:


non è vero. free ne sta fuori:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ero io..mi ha rubato l'account free:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:
ma tu che tipo di utente sei?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> ahahahahaha pensa che ti considerano nemmeno degno di fare parte di queste categorie visto che stai a bocca asciutta ahahahahahahahha


Ahahahahahahahahahah pensa che tu sei il primo stronzo che passava per sta zoccola che non vedeva l'ora di accollarsi a qualcuno, ahahahahahahah! E pensa pure che sei recidivo, ahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che io faccio parte degli utenti curiosi e non di altro...ma allora telefonatevi, no?
> che tra l'altro era anche l'argomento principe del 3d: telefonatevi in modo importante!


la mia compagnia telefonica vieta di telefonare ad esserei che non siano sotto di un certo livello della scala evolutiva. indi non posso telefonargli.:mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah pensa che tu sei il primo stronzo che passava per sta zoccola che non vedeva l'ora di accollarsi a qualcuno, ahahahahahahah! E pensa pure che sei recidivo, ahahahahhahahah!


lo so, sono un tipo fortunato, che te lo dico a fare


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> la mia compagnia telefonica vieta di telefonare ad esserei che non siano sotto di un certo livello della scala evolutiva. indi non posso telefonargli.:mrgreen:



una mail?
o anche 2:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> a parte che io faccio parte degli utenti curiosi e non di altro...ma allora telefonatevi, no?
> che tra l'altro era anche l'argomento principe del 3d: telefonatevi in modo importante!


Dio Free, madonna se ti amo. Ma quale telefonatevi. Ma per fare che? A me tutto si apre e si chiude con una manciata di bit, non è che torno a casa e chiedo alla mia fidanzata di dov'è Sbriciolata o altro. Tipo. Minchia però se hanno rotto i coglioni. A te no? Vabbè, che te lo chiedo a fare. TI AMO.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> una mail?
> o anche 2:mrgreen:


la mail è sempre della compagnia telefonica:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> lo so, sono un tipo fortunato, che te lo dico a fare


Eh si vede. Ammazza.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dio Free, madonna se ti amo. Ma quale telefonatevi. Ma per fare che? A me tutto si apre e si chiude con una manciata di bit, non è che torno a casa e chiedo alla mia fidanzata di dov'è Sbriciolata o altro. Tipo. Minchia però se hanno rotto i coglioni. A te no? Vabbè, che te lo chiedo a fare. TI AMO.


infatti per un cervelletto come il tuo solo di bit si può parlare. 
 i mb sono già un lusso che non ti puoi pemettere, ritardato:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh si vede. Ammazza.


eh lo so. io può:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

allora, da quel poco che ho compreso ieri sera, 
tuBarao è stato o è l'amante della mAtraini.
sembra che la Matraini abbia chiesto ospitalità, in quella notte buia e tempestosa in cotanto Milano e  con tanto di figlia
 al sudetto amante,
 e che lui abbia fornito ospitalità, senza fare , almeno per quella notte fic-fic. ( che gentiliuomo).
tanto lo faceva il giorno dopo. credo.
Alex è incazzato ma non capisco il perchè?
aveva dei trascorsi con la matraini?
perchè gli rode e sottolinea dove ha dormito una persona?
sento odore di corna, quelle delle Matraini sono sicure, quello che si è beccato il povero MerKel non so...
JB non fà testo, lui il TESTA lo fa per altri.
ma confidate scopriremo il tutto.
inoltre i vari Jb (il prezzemolino) e la farfallina, cosa c'entrano?
erano tutti della stessa banba di merende e ora sono in bisboccia.
confidate amici del forum...
BEATIFUIL... continua, arrivederci al prossimo aggiornamento.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se una donna-amante sta con la figlia e per forza di cose chiama l'amante, ritengo che, l'amante comportandosi da gentiluomo debba aiutarla.
> 
> Andare  poi a discutere se è giusto che la donna-amante abbia fatto bene nel chiamarlo è un altro conto, come è un altro conto che il marito della donna.amante venga a sapere che la moglie con il/la figlia si siano incontrati. E questo sarebbe a parere mio un altro macello che scoppierebbe nella testa del marito tradito.



Il pensiero che sopra ho scritto rispecchia quello che penso, ma, riflettendoci sopra mi sono sentito una carogna. Non è stato voluto sia beninteso, è stato soltanto una partecipazione al forum. Peccato che, le persone coinvolte o quasi coinvolte "scegliete voi", non abbiano aperto un 3D perchè magari volevano discutere su ciò; quindi mi sono ritrovato mio malgrado ad esprimere un pensiero che potrebbe ( spero vivamente di no) aver mortificato o fatto star male alcune persone. 

Scusatemi.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> allora, da quel poco che ho compreso ieri sera,
> tuBarao è stato o è l'amante della mAtraini.
> sembra che la Matraini abbia chiesto ospitalità, in quella notte buia e tempestosa in cotanto Milano e  con tanto di figlia
> al sudetto amante,
> ...


mai inculata la matraini. né figuratamente né realmente. piuttosto un buco della serratura. il tutto sta nella suddesta superiorità (che solo lei si è data e che non ha) che le dà la facoltà (anche qui che solo lei si è data) di insultare Sole ogni volta che le gira avendo la moralità di una scrofa in calore (e l'episodio spiega quanto la donna sia vomitevole). il tutto si semplifica in questo. ma da che pulpito una troietta da 2 soldi madre e moglie vomitevole si permette solo di accostarsi e parlare a Sole? non so se  mi sono spiegato


----------



## Lui (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il giustiziere della minchia


ossignur!


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> mai inculata la matraini. né figuratamente né realmente. piuttosto un buco della serratura. il tutto sta nella suddesta superiorità (che solo lei si è data e che non ha) che le dà la facoltà (anche qui che solo lei si è data) di insultare Sole ogni volta che le gira avendo la moralità di una scrofa in calore (e l'episodio spiega quanto la donna sia vomitevole). il tutto si semplifica in questo. ma da che pulpito una troietta da 2 soldi madre e moglie vomitevole si permette solo di accostarsi e parlare a Sole? non so se  mi sono spiegato


beh, qui non ci sto.
usare un particolare della vita privata di una persona, in questo caso la sua nottata a Milano,  e che da quello che dici non c'entra niente con te, ma solo per infangare una persona non è corretto.
ognuno della sua vita fa quello che crede e non sei tu che devi guidicare anche perchè non sai realmente come sono andate le cose.
per esempio, perchè tu sai dell'episodio di mILANO' COME LO SAI? ERI PRESENTE'
qualcuno te lo ha raccontato?
chi' fai i nomi e i cognoni, allora diventi credibile.
inoltre se la Matraini insulta Sole, è attraverso il forum che devi gestire la cosa, rispondendo alle tematiche dei post criticati e non agendo sui trascorsi di una persona.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non è da te :mrgreen:





Minerva ha detto:


> non ero io..mi ha rubato l'account free:mrgreen:


auahuahuahahahahaha bellissimo, porella la free.


----------



## Hannibal (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, qui non ci sto.
> usare un particolare della vita privata di una persona, in questo caso la sua nottata a Milano,  e che da quello che dici non c'entra niente con te, ma solo per infangare una persona non è corretto.
> ognuno della sua vita fa quello che crede e non sei tu che devi guidicare anche perchè non sai realmente come sono andate le cose.
> per esempio, perchè tu sai dell'episodio di mILANO' COME LO SAI? ERI PRESENTE'
> ...


la signora matraini le ha scritto "sei falsa dentro e fuori dal  forum" a sole indi per cui posso tranquillamente scrivere tutto quello che mi pare di quello che è fuori dal forum e anche perchè è dal di fuori del forum che arriva il livore della troietta da 1 soldo (nel frattempo la puttana si è deprezzata come merce che scade). e comunque l'episodio è stato confermato qui nero su bianco dagli stessi protagonisti, che ti fotte di sapere chi me lo ha detto?


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> è che, siccome c'ho i calli, dovuti ad un certo strofinio continuo, non sento nulla.


ecco bravo continua a strofinare.    da un'altra parte però,chè (qui come direbbe la mia sorellina) la sabbia è finita da mò


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quello che manca è l'umanità. io offrirei un letto anche all'amante del mio ex compagno se sapessi che si trova da sola in stazione con una bambina piccola, senza nemmeno pensarci su.


non cercare un cuore dove c'è il granito,sorellina


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> mai inculata la matraini. né figuratamente né realmente. piuttosto un buco della serratura. il tutto sta nella suddesta superiorità (che solo lei si è data e che non ha) che le dà la facoltà (anche qui che solo lei si è data) di insultare Sole ogni volta che le gira avendo la moralità di una scrofa in calore (e l'episodio spiega quanto la donna sia vomitevole). il tutto si semplifica in questo. ma da che pulpito una troietta da 2 soldi madre e moglie vomitevole si permette solo di accostarsi e parlare a Sole? non so se  mi sono spiegato


Mi hai preso per stanchezza. Non ce la faccio. Devo liberarmi l anima da questo macigno che opprime. Confesso che non ti sei neanche avvicinato nel capire quanto Chiara ed io si sia due esseri indegni. Appena sono arrivate a casa mia abbiamo chiuso la bimba nello stanzino delle scope, al buio,  con solo un vaso per pisciare, 
La prima scopata ce la siamo fatta con Chiara appoggiata alla porta dello stanzino. La bimba dentro che piangeva e urlava e lei fuori che godeva come la cagna che è. E siamo andati avanti così per tutta la notte. La mattina dopo le ho messe sul treno e le ho mandate a casa. Bravo Alex. Ci hai preso in pieno. Ora che hai li nostra confessione potresti essere così magnanimo, insieme a quella altra, di privarci della vostra presenza ?


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Hannibal ha detto:


> la signora matraini le ha scritto "sei falsa dentro e fuori dal  forum" a sole indi per cui posso tranquillamente scrivere tutto quello che mi pare di quello che è fuori dal forum e anche perchè è dal di fuori del forum che arriva il livore della troietta da 1 soldo (nel frattempo la puttana si è deprezzata come merce che scade). e comunque l'episodio è stato confermato qui nero su bianco dagli stessi protagonisti, che ti fotte di sapere chi me lo ha detto?


a me non me ne fotte proprio nulla di sapere quello che affermi.
in verità non mi frega una cazzo neanche sapere che la Matraini si è scopata tutto un battaglione interno e per tutta una notte.
sembra invece che a te interessi molto, tanto che usi il suo privato (sessuale) contro di lei.
come se una che scopa o aveva un amante non fosse credibile solo per il fatto di averne, di amati.
buon per lei.
cosa c'entra con le critiche a SOle non capisco.
sembre invece sempre di più che tu abbia un rancore personale che vada ben altro da quello che dici.
Quale offesa personale, aldilà di Sole hai ricevuto?
la credibilità passa per l'inteligenza, mica per la fregna.


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, ma io non criticavo il resto della storia, che mi sembra troppo ricca di particolari per anche solo tentare di immedesimarmici e dire che avrei fatto
> dicevo solo che la centrale sopra non è pericolosa, del resto lo leggeremmo sulle cronache se così non fosse, no?
> a parte le esperienze personali


non è pericolosa per me.  ma io sono un uomo. brutto,puzzolente e notoriamente psicopatico.

magari non lo è neppure per te,che 6 una donna sveglia.

ma se avessi una bimba lì con te,non la fai dormire alla stazione,a meno che fuori non ci siano 4 metri di neve,per cui 6 bloccata.   e di questo sono certo.

e poi sì.....se non ricordo male, a poca distanza dalla stazione c'è il Gallia.   quanto costa una notte al Gallia?

capisci che le contestazioni che vengono fatte al comportamento della Matraini sono tutte in malafede?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è periciolosa per me. ma io sono un uomo. brutto,puzzolente e notoriamente *psicopatico*.
> 
> magari non lo neppure per te,che 6 una donna sveglia.
> 
> ...


quoto
scusa non ho resistito
ormai ho la ridarola cronica


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è periciolosa per me.  ma io sono un uomo. brutto,puzzolente e notoriamente psicopatico.
> 
> magari non lo neppure per te,che 6 una donna sveglia.
> 
> ...


Perplesso, grazie.....ma io avevo un'aggravante.
Le carte di credito, i soldi di mio marito.....
A dirti il vero non so come ho fatto a mescolarmi per un anno con questi comunisti di merda.....

...ero confusa, in un momento di fragilità, si sono approfittati di me....

Sono sicura eh sei in grado di capirlo...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è pericolosa per me. ma io sono un uomo. brutto,puzzolente e *notoriamente psicopatico.
> *
> magari non lo è neppure per te,che 6 una donna sveglia.
> 
> ...


Quello si vede ad occhio nudo. 

P.S: non TRUCIDARMI!


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> a me non me ne fotte proprio nulla di sapere quello che affermi.
> in verità non mi frega una cazzo neanche sapere che la Matraini si è scopata tutto un battaglione interno e per tutta una notte.
> sembra invece che a te interessi molto, tanto che usi il suo privato (sessuale) contro di lei.
> come se una che scopa o aveva un amante non fosse credibile solo per il fatto di averne, di amati.
> ...


e comunque se non ti frega nulla di quello che affermo che cazzo chiedi a fare?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

ossignur , ora pure la barca di prada:rotfl:


ma perché mi è uscito questa zecca indegna nel titolo?
boicottaggio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> per te, non per me.
> e anche fosse per l'intelligenza, lasciamo perdere


T'hanno cassato l'account? Sai che mi ricordi lui (Brunilde apprezzerà sicuramente la citazione)?







Inevitabilmente scemo, però.


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur , ora pure la barca di prada:rotfl:


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

e comunque minerva, Luna Rossa è quella di Prada. Mascalzone latino è di una compagnia di navigazione se non sbaglio


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è periciolosa per me.  ma io sono un uomo. brutto,puzzolente e notoriamente psicopatico.
> 
> magari non lo è neppure per te,che 6 una donna sveglia.
> 
> ...



ma alla stazione centrale mica devi per forza spaventare gli eventuali aggressori!
veramente, basta applicare un po' di buon senso, meno di quello richiesto nello Yemen, per es.:mrgreen:

per il resto: quando ci si trova veramente bloccati dalla neve o da altro, ho notato che di solito le persone sono molto solidali tra loro e tutto va liscio come l'olio (anzi, sono gli eventuali sciacalli che devono stare attenti!)

altra considerazione di carattere generale: io sono dell'idea che i soldi siano da utilizzare soprattutto quando serve:singleeye:, nel senso che in certi casi non è il momento di fare i tirchi, quindi, a parte tutto il resto della storia bambini compresi, io l'ultima volta ho perso la coincidenza e ho preso il taxi per 40 km (e ritorno), concordando col tipo il prezzo, a fronte della scomodità di stare lì parecchie ore
ritorno perchè ovviamente è stato calcolato anche il costo del ritorno


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> T'hanno cassato l'account? Sai che mi ricordi lui (Brunilde apprezzerà sicuramente la citazione)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pensa che tu mi ricordi questo
[video=youtube;1FnYc6V5qiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FnYc6V5qiY[/video]
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

è sempre free che non  ne azzecca una





mascalzone latino ha detto:


> e comunque minerva, Luna Rossa è quella di Prada. Mascalzone latino è di una compagnia di navigazione se non sbaglio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma alla stazione centrale mica devi per forza spaventare gli eventuali aggressori!
> veramente, basta applicare un po' di buon senso, meno di quello richiesto nello Yemen, per es.:mrgreen:
> 
> per il resto: quando ci si trova veramente bloccati dalla neve o da altro, ho notato che di solito le persone sono molto solidali tra loro e tutto va liscio come l'olio (anzi, sono gli eventuali sciacalli che devono stare attenti!)
> ...


Io voglio fare un viaggio con te. Anche mentale.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> e comunque minerva, Luna Rossa è quella di Prada. Mascalzone latino è di una compagnia di navigazione se non sbaglio


Un mio conciitadino, in effetti 

http://www.mascalzonelatino.it/


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma alla stazione centrale mica devi per forza spaventare gli eventuali aggressori!
> veramente, basta applicare un po' di buon senso, meno di quello richiesto nello Yemen, per es.:mrgreen:
> 
> per il resto: quando ci si trova veramente bloccati dalla neve o da altro, ho notato che di solito le persone sono molto solidali tra loro e tutto va liscio come l'olio (anzi, sono gli eventuali sciacalli che devono stare attenti!)
> ...


non è una questione di tirchieria.  è una questione che se non li hai dietro,non te li puoi stampare.

e se hai un amico che possa ospitarti per una notte,lo chiami.    e ripeto....una bambina piccola non la fai dormire all'addiaccio,se proprio non puoi farne a meno.

credo che sia questo il dettaglio che sfugge sempre


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio fare un viaggio con te. Anche mentale.



vabbè, altrimenti poteva sembrare che ero ritornata alla centrale:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> pensa che tu mi ricordi questo
> [video=youtube;1FnYc6V5qiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FnYc6V5qiY[/video]
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Affascinante anzichenò.


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io voglio fare un viaggio con te. Anche mentale.


lascia stare che non ti smolla manco una stretta di mano. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Affascinante anzichenò.


per te è già troppo, plancton del riballtable:mrgreen:


----------



## free (4 Settembre 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è una questione di tirchieria.  è una questione che se non li hai dietro,non te li puoi stampare.
> 
> e se hai un amico che possa ospitarti per una notte,lo chiami.    e ripeto....una bambina piccola non la fai dormire all'addiaccio,se proprio non puoi farne a meno.
> 
> credo che sia questo il dettaglio che sfugge sempre



ma no, affatto, ho già spiegato che ci sono troppi particolari per cui mi è difficile dire che avrei fatto in quel caso, sarebbe un parlare tanto per...

comunque, altra considerazione generale: mai andare in giro senza soldi , che servono sempre:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> per te è già troppo, plancton del riballtable:mrgreen:


Ma quello sta simpatico a tutti, quello che t'ho detto io è matto e fa una gran brutta fine, vedi tu. Ma poi, io realmente non capisco. Cioè, io parlo di sesso con una e ci starei provando o mi starei vantando? A te non capita di parlare di sesso con una donna? O quando lo fai ti vanti in automatico? Non so.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello sta simpatico a tutti, quello che t'ho detto io è matto e fa una gran brutta fine, vedi tu. Ma poi, io realmente non capisco. Cioè, io parlo di sesso con una e ci starei provando o mi starei vantando? A te non capita di parlare di sesso con una donna? O quando lo fai ti vanti in automatico? Non so.



coraggio Jo....i manicomi aperti,hanno provocato queste belle robe.letto della matta a bari???


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi hai preso per stanchezza. Non ce la faccio. Devo liberarmi l anima da questo macigno che opprime. Confesso che non ti sei neanche avvicinato nel capire quanto Chiara ed io si sia due esseri indegni. Appena sono arrivate a casa mia abbiamo chiuso la bimba nello stanzino delle scope, al buio,  con solo un vaso per pisciare,
> La prima scopata ce la siamo fatta con Chiara appoggiata alla porta dello stanzino. La bimba dentro che piangeva e urlava e lei fuori che godeva come la cagna che è. E siamo andati avanti così per tutta la notte. *La mattina dopo le ho messe sul treno e le ho mandate a casa*. Bravo Alex. Ci hai preso in pieno. Ora che hai li nostra confessione potresti essere così magnanimo, insieme a quella altra, di privarci della vostra presenza ?


Che schifo di persona. Davvero le hai mandante via così? Senza nemmeno vomitare la tua rabbia repressa contro la solita terronazza oversize svogliata e indolente dell'apposito ufficio reclami Trenitalia? Senza nemmeno registrarti con mille nickname sul forum di Trenitalia e intasarlo di insulti, sproloqui, eruttazioni ed ammorbarne tutti gli utenti? Mi stai dicendo che non hai preso minimamente le difese di quella cagna della tua Donna? Ma che uomo sei? Allora sei veramente un coglione. :incazzato: 

Voi non avete il senso della coppia. Ha ragione Ultimo a criticarvi (se ho capito bene male quello che ha scritto... però non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco).


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello sta simpatico a tutti, quello che t'ho detto io è matto e fa una gran brutta fine, vedi tu. Ma poi, io realmente non capisco. Cioè, io parlo di sesso con una e ci starei provando o mi starei vantando? A te non capita di parlare di sesso con una donna? O quando lo fai ti vanti in automatico? Non so.


non sono cazzi che riguardano te. non mi rendo ridicolo, io:up:

tu lo hai fatto ed è questo che conta:mrgreen:


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> coraggio Jo....i manicomi aperti,hanno provocato queste belle robe.letto della matta a bari???


tu e jb fareste una bella coppia. bombolo e cannavale:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> non sono cazzi che riguardano te. non mi rendo ridicolo, io:up:
> 
> tu lo hai fatto ed è questo che conta:mrgreen:


Non ti rendi ridicolo? No? Senti, ma com'è che continui a ripetere a pappagallo una cazzata sul mio conto che s'è inventata la tua fidanzata cerebrosquagliata e che, peraltro, ha anche ammesso come frutto del suo cervello bacato? Cioè: sei davvero così stupido da non capire che non è che più ripeti una fesseria più diventa vera?


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> e comunque se non ti frega nulla di quello che affermo che cazzo chiedi a fare?


quello che volevo dirti e che non mi frega una cazzo di quello che fa una persona con la sua persona, con la sua anima, se questo non ha influito su di te o su di me o su altri.
l'importante non è essere liberi, ma responsabili. 
Avrà fatto quello che ha fatto secondo le sue responsabilità, i suoi parametri, che certo mi sembra non sono i tuoi.
Chiedo perchè tu sono 15 o 20 post che infanghi una persona senza arrivarne a capo.
stimoli tu la curiosità mica io.
allora vuoi che facciamo cosi, io e gli altri utenti del forum.
leggiamo le tue esternazioni, i tuoi sfoghi, i tuoi insulti senza chiederci
 neanchè il perchè.
a te basta sfogarti poi chi capisce capisce chi no, amen. 
che ti frega, tanto ti sei sfogato.
non funziona cosi, sta il fatto che tu sei stato bannato e la matraini sta ancora qui dentro,
chi ha  vinto,
 secondo te?
tu naturalmente perchè le hai dato della troia...
 davvero?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> tu e jb fareste una bella coppia. bombolo e cannavale:mrgreen:



e chi sei ???non mi pare di averti mai visto....................


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che volevo dirti e che non mi frega una cazzo di quello che fa una persona con la sua persona, con la sua amina, se questo non ha influioto su di te o su di me o su altri.
> l'importante non è essere liberi ma responsabili.
> Avrà fatto quello che ha fatto secondo le sue responsabilità, i sui parametri, che certo mi sembra non sono i tuoi.
> Chiedo perchè tu sono 15 o 20 post che infanghi una persona senza arrivarne a capo.
> ...


pensi davvero che sia una questione di chi vince e di chi perde? a sei appena uscito dalla scuola materna o cosa. non hai capito, anzi non ti frega. benissimo chi ti vuole convincere di nulla. 
Cia' cumpa'


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


no, non cancellarti


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


Debosciato.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


Tuba a questo punto se fossi veramente un gentelmen.... chiariresti meglio alcuni punti.
prima di togliere le tende.
e arrivare con un altro nick.


----------



## mascalzone latino (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


chi semina vento raccoglie tempesta, coglione


----------



## lothar57 (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> pensi davvero che sia una questione di chi vince e di chi perde? a sei appena uscito dalla scuola materna o cosa. non hai capito, anzi non ti frega. benissimo chi ti vuole convincere di nulla.
> Cia' cumpa'


ma sei fuori???cambi un nick al giorno...Oddio.......


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Che schifo di persona. Davvero le hai mandante via così? Senza nemmeno vomitare la tua rabbia repressa contro la solita terronazza oversize svogliata e indolente dell'apposito ufficio reclami Trenitalia? Senza nemmeno registrarti con mille nickname sul forum di Trenitalia e intasarlo di insulti, sproloqui, eruttazioni ed ammorbarne tutti gli utenti? Mi stai dicendo che non hai preso minimamente le difese di quella cagna della tua Donna? Ma che uomo sei? Allora sei veramente un coglione. :incazzato:
> 
> Voi non avete il senso della coppia. Ha ragione Ultimo a criticarvi (se ho capito bene male quello che ha scritto... però non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco).


Te lo scritto diverse volte, tu in questo forum contributi nada. Io non ho criticato, ho cercato un dialogo per quanto inverosimile possa essere cercarlo con discorsi del genere e con utenti della tua risma. 

Ogni tanto scrivila qualcosa che non sia soltanto idiozia.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

mi domando berlino cosa penserà di questo psicodramma.
tranquillo....cancellarsi non reca dolore: è un attimo e non ci sei più.son cose che fanno riflettere
addio tubarao...quando torni mi porti un souvenir di roma?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e chi sei ???non mi pare di averti mai visto....................


:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.



Non farlo.....pensaci ancora un attimo e Chiara spero ti convinca
Capisco perchè lo fai e lo sai benissimo, ma ripeto non farlo


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

mascalzone latino ha detto:


> pensi davvero che sia una questione di chi vince e di chi perde? a sei appena uscito dalla scuola materna o cosa. non hai capito, anzi non ti frega. benissimo chi ti vuole convincere di nulla.
> Cia' cumpa'


alla materna sono seguiti 18 anni di duro studio.
5 elementa, 3 medie, 
5 di liceo, 5 di università.
puoi dire altrettanto?
se fosse direi allora che veramente li hai sprecati tutti questi anni.
lo dimostra, l'ostilità con cui mi  rispondi.
non farne una storia personale... e cerca di capire che non risolvi le tue storie personali in un forum pubblico.
dove esponi alla gogna una persona, fosse anche solo un nick, senza motivare perchè lo fai.
non puoi usara il forum per una tua personalissima vicenda personale.
e il forum che usa te. 
da sempre.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


Ti chiedo di non farlo.
Ti conosco poco ma ti leggo da sempre ed apprezzo molto il tuo stile e la tua sostanza.
Sono completamente fuori da queste logiche ma non ho alcuna difficoltà a dire che provo molto simpatia per te e per Chiara, come peraltro anche per Harely che nei miei riguardi è sempre stata corretta ed amichevole.
Questo posso dire, peraltro, di chiunque è stato tirato in ballo in questa kermesse e con cui ho interagito su questo forum.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.


Ed io poi con chi cazzo mi relaziono?tuba ma questi non capiscono un vero cazzo,dai ndo cazzo vai?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

ciao a tutti 

ma che è successo???


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> ma che è successo???


roba forte per te...un sacco di casalinghe in pigiama e ciabatte


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho appena letto degli MP Talmente intrisi di cattiveria da far vomitare. per il rispetto che provò verso Chiara evito odi replicare. Ma non sono sicuro di potermi controllare. Bella aria Siriana che si respira sui dentro. Sole e Alex avete vinto. Mi cancello Lo faccio per evitare di far sfogo allo impulso di scrivere nero su bianco in pubblico cosa siete. Spero che Chiara segua il mio esempio.



Spero veramente tu non ti cancelli, ne tu ne Chiara, per quanto possa sembrare strano che lo scriva io. ( spero di no)


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> ma che è successo???



We biddazzu! chi dici a piccidiridda? La moglie?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> roba forte per te...un sacco di casalinghe in pigiama e ciabatte


ahahahahahah 

anche d'estate co sto caldo??? :rotfl:

no davvero...ho letto tipo 3 post scorrendo circa 18 pagine ma nonostante la dedizione :mrgreen: non ho capito...
...insulti ripicche e varie...ho solo capito che c'è di mezzo il mio idolo: la matraini 

che le avete fatto???


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ciao a tutti
> 
> ma che è successo???


niente,
alex ci ricordava che la Matraini è una mignotta.
sembra che 10 anni fa scopasse in casa con l'amante e la figlioletta chiusa in camera!!!!!!!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> We biddazzu! chi dici a piccidiridda? La moglie?


compà...a picciridda è UN TUNNU 

mangia sempre ma sempre sempre...tutto benissimo


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> niente,
> alex ci ricordava che la Matraini è una mignotta.
> sembra che 10 anni fa scopasse in casa con l'amante e la figlioletta chiusa in camera!!!!!!!


e quindi???

c'è gente che si scopa direttamente i figli...fin quando era chiusa in camera va bene


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*spider*



Spider ha detto:


> niente,
> alex ci ricordava che la Matraini è una mignotta.
> sembra che 10 anni fa scopasse in casa con l'amante e la figlioletta chiusa in camera!!!!!!!


E sti gran cazzi....... o no?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> anche d'estate co sto caldo??? :rotfl:
> 
> ...


forse la cancelliamo.del resto possiamo tenerci un'utente che dice d'esser donn a e va in giro con la barba?


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse la cancelliamo.del resto possiamo tenerci un'utente che dice d'esser donn a e va in giro con la barba?


MINKIATE

la matraini è donna, e quanto è donna...  

vabe fate quel kaiser che volete...tanto me la porto al prossimo concerto dei dream theater :up:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> MINKIATE
> 
> la matraini è donna, e quanto è donna...
> 
> vabe fate quel kaiser che volete...tanto me la porto al prossimo concerto dei dream theater :up:



seeeeeeeeee..tu stai a casa,a fare il bravo papa'....biberon, e Trapani-Palermo in tv....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> MINKIATE
> 
> la matraini è donna, e quanto è donna...
> 
> vabe fate quel kaiser che volete...tanto me la porto al prossimo concerto dei dream theater :up:


ciao caro!
le solite cicliche discussioni, nulla di nuovo:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee..tu stai a casa,a fare il bravo papa'....biberon, e Trapani-Palermo in tv....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


BASTARDO!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> le solite cicliche discussioni, nulla di nuovo:mrgreen:


e no!di nuovo c'è che non c'entro un cazzo io...!


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi domando berlino cosa penserà di questo psicodramma.


secondo me si è dato alla macchia


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> seeeeeeeeee..tu stai a casa,a fare il bravo papa'....biberon, e Trapani-Palermo in tv....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



auahuahahahaha :up:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao caro!
> le solite cicliche discussioni, nulla di nuovo:mrgreen:


senza me in mezzo che discussioni sono??? :carneval:


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e no!di nuovo c'è che non c'entro un cazzo io...!


bè non sei contento che per una volta puoi stare in relax e mangiare i pop corn leggendo?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> e no!di nuovo c'è che non c'entro un cazzo io...!



Da quando hai cambiato avatar c'è Lui che mi pare agitato, occhio compà .


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> senza me in mezzo che discussioni sono??? :carneval:



eccone un altro! vabbè litigate tu e oscuro... :5:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*no*



Simy ha detto:


> bè non sei contento che per una volta puoi stare in relax e mangiare i pop corn leggendo?


Mi sento esclusa....!


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento esclusa....!


comunqe sei inquitante con quell'avatar... lasciatelo dire.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> eccone un altro! vabbè litigate tu e oscuro... :5:


noooo non ho tempo

devo andare a fare spinning


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> noooo non ho tempo
> 
> devo andare a fare spinning


e allora di che ti lamenti! :nuke:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento esclusa....!


Voglio morire!!


----------



## The Cheater (4 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> e allora di che ti lamenti! :nuke:


nessun lamento

mi fa solo sempre "sensazione" quando uomini (o presunti tali) litigano pesantemente (come pare) con donne


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nessun lamento
> 
> mi fa solo sempre "sensazione" quando uomini (o presunti tali) litigano pesantemente (come pare) con donne


il mondo è bello perchè è vario e avariato. che vuoi farci.


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> comunqe sei inquitante con quell'avatar... lasciatelo dire.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Rosiki?ho deciso di tirar fuori il mio lato femminile!


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosiki?ho deciso di tirar fuori il mio lato femminile!


lo sapevo io,
 che ha forza di farti baciare il culo... ci prendevi gusto.


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Rosiki?ho deciso di tirar fuori il mio lato femminile!


sai dove sta il problema .... che io ti consosco.... :risata: :risata: e provo ad immaginarti col lato femminile :risata: gna faccio :risata:


----------



## oscuro (4 Settembre 2013)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> lo sapevo io,
> che ha forza di farti baciare il culo... ci prendevi gusto.


Bè con tutto il rispetto voi dovreste baciarmi languidamente il culo ad ogni post che scrivo,ma nessuno vi ha insegnato il rispetto,infondo siete solo 4 cialtroni che pensate di sapere e non sapete un cazzo.


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> nessun lamento
> 
> mi fa solo sempre "sensazione" quando uomini (o presunti tali) litigano pesantemente (come pare) con donne


ho capito cosa intendi
ma comunque rimane
la bacheca di un forum
peggio è quando ti vomitano
addosso le loro urla rabbiose:unhappy:


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> alla materna sono seguiti 18 anni di duro studio.
> 5 elementa, 3 medie,
> 5 di liceo, 5 di università.
> puoi dire altrettanto?
> ...


ma che personale e personale. hai chiesto . ti ho risposto. non ti interessa e non ti piace la mia risposta. pace. ciao. passiamo ad altro.
PS_ ti ho motivato. e il motivo sono gli insulti ogni 2x3 alla mia donna. non vuoi capire pazienza.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> ma che personale e personale. hai chiesto . ti ho risposto. non ti interessa e non ti piace la mia risposta. pace. ciao. passiamo ad altro.


...ma tu non hai risposto, hai solo calunniato.
rispondi perchè odi tanto la matraini, per Sole, non credo che basti.
inoltre illuminaci suoi tuoi trascorsi qui dentro, chi hai conosciuto e frequentato, chi ti sei portato a letto, chi ti ha (eventualmente) tradito come sembra.
dopo e solo dopo e senza offese, l'agorà emmetterà sentenza.
ma sei vai avanti ad insulti, perdi pure quei 4 gatti (compreso me) che cercavano di capirci qualcosa.


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ma tu non hai risposto, hai solo calunniato.
> rispondi perchè odi tanto la matraini, per Sole, non credo che basti.
> inoltre illuminaci suoi tuoi trascorsi qui dentro, chi hai conosciuto e frequentato, chi ti sei portato a letto, chi ti ha (eventualmente) tradito come sembra.
> dopo e solo dopo e senza offese, l'agorà emmetterà sentenza.
> ma sei vai avanti ad insulti, perdi pure quei 4 gatti (compreso me) che cercavano di capirci qualcosa.


ma non basta per te. per me è più che sufficiente. e sono io che deido quale è la mia soglia del mio fastidio, mica tu.
ma come sembra di che? o sai o non sai altrimenti stai dando solo aria alla bocca. e in questo caso ai polpastrelli. vai tranquillo che nessuno di queste persone ha tradito me.


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2013)

e quindi? novità?


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> ma non basta per te. per me è più che sufficiente. e sono io che deido quale è la mia soglia del mio fastidio, mica tu.
> ma come sembra di che? o sai o non sai altrimenti stai dando solo aria alla bocca. e in questo caso ai polpastrelli. vai tranquillo che nessuno di queste persone ha tradito me.


io non so niente.
ma se come ieri sera, apro la discussione e leggo alle 11 di sera, post infuocati e pieni di bile, come se fossero lettere private, su qualcosa che sai ( perchè lo sai vero?) è di domino pubblico, come pensi che resti impassibile?
che vuoi farci, mi appassiono e tu mi sembri tanto un amore romantico, un uomo e un tempo di altri tempi.
un Don Chisciotte dell'era moderna.
 allora intervengo e vorrei si astenermi ma... penso d'aiutare.
io non so niente.
naturalmente.
so solo che sei incazzato con il mondo ( a questo punto).
so solo che non ti piace veramente risolvere... perchè se cosi fosse , scriveresti un lungo e noiosissimo post su tutta la tua personale vicenda, cercando, visto che intervieni su di un forum, di rendere partecipi anche gli altri e cercare una risoluzione, con risposte che allora si, sarebbero sensate.
se tu dici troia, puttana, mignotta... e vai dicendo pensi che gli altri ti risponderanno seriamente?'
ma a te non ti interessa che gli altri rispondano seriemente...

e guarda che sto per mandarti affanculo.
manca solo qualche post.


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e quindi? novità?


sembra che ci siaun aumento 
del prezzo del carburante
ma dove finiremo dico io?


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> io non so niente.
> ma se come ieri sera, apro la discussione e leggo alle 11 di sera, post infuocati e pieni di bile, come se fossero lettere private, su qualcosa che sai ( perchè lo sai vero?) è di domino pubblico, come pensi che resti impassibile?
> che vuoi farci, mi appassiono e tu mi sembri tanto un amore romantico, un uomo e un tempo di altri tempi.
> un Don Chisciotte dell'era moderna.
> ...


senti, io non ho nessuna storia personale da scrivere. la mia donna è stata insultata e quello che mi sento di fare è fare altrettanto con queste persone. in ogni modo e con ogni mezzo. non ti soddisfa la spiegazione? e chi se ne frega! stanotte dormirò lo stesso tranquillamente. che tu ci creda o no e qualunque sia la tua posizione a riguardo io me ne fotto.
 per favore, non mandarmi affanculo perché potrei avere un crollo psicologico e farmi del male da solo. abbi pietà di me.:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Tuba a questo punto se fossi veramente un gentelmen.... chiariresti meglio alcuni punti.
> prima di togliere le tende.
> e arrivare con un altro nick.


Che voi sapè ? Tu chiedi e se posso, nei limiti del consentito e della decenza se posso rispondo. Ovviamente non ti potrò parlare di fatti avvenuti al di fuori del forum. anche se si tratta di due personaggi come sti due che andrebbero rinchiusi.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

E sperando che nel frattempo admin non esaudisca la mia richiesta di cancellazione


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sperando che nel frattempo admin non esaudisca la mia richiesta di cancellazione


ma dai,
ma dove vai?
:smile:


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> senti, io non ho nessuna storia personale da scrivere. la mia donna è stata insultata e quello che mi sento di fare è fare altrettanto con queste persone. in ogni modo e con ogni mezzo. non ti soddisfa la spiegazione? e chi se ne frega! stanotte dormirò lo stesso tranquillamente. che tu ci creda o no e qualunque sia la tua posizione a riguardo io me ne fotto.
> per favore, non mandarmi affanculo perché potrei avere un crollo psicologico e farmi del male da solo. abbi pietà di me.:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


tranquillo lo so che sei in un momento fragile.
non ti manderò affanculo.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che voi sapè ? Tu chiedi e se posso, nei limiti del consentito e della decenza se posso rispondo. *Ovviamente non ti potrò parlare di fatti avvenuti al di fuori del forum*. anche se si tratta di due personaggi come sti due che andrebbero rinchiusi.


Scusa Tubarao, sei una persona intelligente e mi permetto di dire che lo siamo tutti qui sopra: ora, l'oggetto del contendere da 24 ore a questa parte sono cose avvenute FUORI da Forum, nel REALE: come puoi voler e potere spiegare cosa succede e perché succede, se ometti di spiegare da dove nasce questo conflitto?
Mi pare un controsenso, perdonami.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e quindi? novità?



Si, due. 

La prima, Sole ti ha ringraziato per l'intervento che hai fatto pagine e pagine pagine fa. :smile:

La seconda, sto mangiando patatine con salsa rosa, se ne vuoi, prego.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sperando che nel frattempo admin non esaudisca la mia richiesta di cancellazione


Ma porca puttana, mò te lo scrivo in chiaro: io non ti capisco. Cioè, pari scemo. Gli mandi i pm col numero di telefono (il tuo) per metterti d'accordo che gli dovevi spaccare il grugno e risolvere (che, voglio dire, tutto sommato è abbastanza imbarazzante), e poi ti senti male e compi l'estremo gesto per quattro minchiate che t'avrà scritto via pm sto ritardato? Boh.


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che voi sapè ? Tu chiedi e se posso, nei limiti del consentito e della decenza se posso rispondo. Ovviamente non ti potrò parlare di fatti avvenuti al di fuori del forum. anche se si tratta di due personaggi come sti due che andrebbero rinchiusi.


finalmente vi siete presi quello che meritate e che avete seminato. ma direi di smetterla. è da ieri che ve lo scrivo. non mi volete ascoltare.


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sembra che ci siaun aumento
> del prezzo del carburante
> ma dove finiremo dico io?


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, mò te lo scrivo in chiaro: io non ti capisco. Cioè, pari scemo. Gli mandi i pm col numero di telefono (il tuo) per metterti d'accordo che gli dovevi spaccare il grugno e risolvere (che, voglio dire, tutto sommato è abbastanza imbarazzante), e poi ti senti male e compi l'estremo gesto per quattro minchiate che t'avrà scritto via pm sto ritardato? Boh.


eh no coglione, il ritardato non gli ha scritto proprio nulla. io e lui non c'entriamo niente. sta facendo quello che faccio da un anno a questa parte. pari pari. ma io lo faccio in modo chiaro perché non ho nulla da nascondere. loro lo fanno in modo subdolo perché qualcosa da perdere ce l'hanno.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> finalmente vi siete presi quello che meritate e che avete seminato. *ma direi di smetterla*. è da ieri che ve lo scrivo. non mi volete ascoltare.


Ti chiedo scusa e senza polemica ti chiedo: dopo 24 ore di inferno, visto che Tubarao vorrebbe finalmente trasformare pagine di insulti, insensati per la maggior parte di noi, in un breve racconto del PERCHE? ciò è accaduto, non pensi che sarebbe forse giusto che anche noi spetttori inerti sapessimo perché ogni tot settimane accade questo?
Grazie. Ciao.


----------



## passante (4 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, due.
> 
> La prima, Sole ti ha ringraziato per l'intervento che hai fatto pagine e pagine pagine fa. :smile:
> 
> La seconda, sto mangiando patatine con salsa rosa, se ne vuoi, prego.



no, grazie, io sono al gelato (crema fiorentina della coop, praticamente amaretto, non male)


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa Tubarao, sei una persona intelligente e mi permetto di dire che lo siamo tutti qui sopra: ora, l'oggetto del contendere da 24 ore a questa parte sono cose avvenute FUORI da Forum, nel REALE: come puoi voler e potere spiegare cosa succede e perché succede, se ometti di spiegare da dove nasce questo conflitto?
> Mi pare un controsenso, perdonami.


perché loro sono corretti e dovrebbero parlare di fatti privati. salvo poi per quegli stessi fatti privati venire qui ad insultare in chiaro senza motivare.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Che voi sapè ? Tu chiedi e se posso, nei limiti del consentito e della decenza se posso rispondo. Ovviamente non ti potrò parlare di fatti avvenuti al di fuori del forum. anche se si tratta di due personaggi come sti due che andrebbero rinchiusi.


fermo restando che secondo me chiedo per giustizia democratica.
mi rendo involontariamente portavoce di tutto un forum.
sono sicuro che molte persone qui dentro non sanno niente...
vorrebbero non sapere ma necessariamente si sentono convolte.
tutta la vicenda si potrebbe trattare come una semplice nuova discussione.
potrebbe certo aiutare, poi se non si arriva a nessun risultato.
amen. che dire.
io sono du2 anni e mezzo che sono qui.
mai interessato a niente, rispondo a fatica e con vergogna a tutti gli mp che mi arrivano.
non sono certo di parte. non conosco nessuno.
e quello che pensavo essere uana mia debolezza diventa forza.
allora.
che ruolo hai nella vicenda?
sappiano che sei stato l'amante di Chiara.
perchè Alex è cosi arrabbiato con Chiara, con Contepincion, con Quintina e farfalla?
cosa è successo. io vorrei una descrizione dettagliata di quello che è accaduto.
Alex è stato tradito?
da chi?
e come?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> eh no coglione, il ritardato non gli ha scritto proprio nulla. io e lui non c'entriamo niente. sta facendo quello che faccio da un anno a questa parte. pari pari. ma io lo faccio in modo chiaro perché non ho nulla da nascondere. loro lo fanno in modo subdolo perché qualcosa da perdere ce l'hanno.


Quindi i pm o erano tuoi ma non indirizzati a lui che qualcuno gli ha girato, oppure erano di qualcun'altro della mitica coppia micini miciò. Ah no, c'è anche l'ipotesi che siano pm sempre dell'altra metà dei micini miciò ma comunque non indirizzati a lui. Bella lì.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> perché loro sono corretti e dovrebbero parlare di fatti privati. salvo poi per quegli stessi fatti privati venire qui ad insultare in chiaro senza motivare.


Scusa, perché allora non li schieni con classe, sorprendendoli, e racconti la *tua* versione dei fatti?
Io non ho pregiudizi, per me (e per il Manzoni) le verità sono sempre nel mezzo, per definizione.


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti chiedo scusa e senza polemica ti chiedo: dopo 24 ore di inferno, visto che Tubarao vorrebbe finalmente trasformare pagine di insulti, insensati per la maggior parte di noi, in un breve racconto del PERCHE? ciò è accaduto, non pensi che sarebbe forse giusto che anche noi spetttori inerti sapessimo perché ogni tot settimane accade questo?
> Grazie. Ciao.


non dirà nulla perché quello che scriverà (E ha scritto che risponderà a domande su quello che si vuole sapere) sarà nel migliore dei casi fumoso e impreciso come sempre è stato fatto, nel peggiore falso


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa, perché allora non li schieni con classe, sorprendendoli, e racconti la *tua* versione dei fatti?
> Io non ho pregiudizi, per me (e per il Manzoni) le verità sono sempre nel mezzo, per definizione.


questa cosa non la ho iniziata io e non devo essere io a giustificarmi. i miei insulti li ho giustificati. che siano loro a giustificare i loro. il lavoro sporco lo faccio per me, non per gli altri. io la verità la conosco. e a me basta per insultarli. esattamente come a loro basta per insultare sole senza motivarlo.


----------



## Hellseven (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> questa cosa non la ho iniziata io e non devo essere io a giustificarmi. i miei insulti li ho giustificati. che siano loro a giustificarli. il lavoro sporco lo faccio per me, non per gli altri. io la verità la conosco. e a me basta per insultarli. esattamente come a loro basta per insultare sole senza motivarlo.


Non ti sto chiedendo di giustificare nulla, ma di raccontare la tua versione dei fatti.
E' l'unico modo per far capire a chi ritiene che tu sia in malafede o peggio pazzo che così non è.
Credo lo sappia anche tu, ma capisco anche che non vuoi scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora, non ti biasimo per questo.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

lun rossa ha detto:


> questa cosa non la ho iniziata io e non devo essere io a giustificarmi. i miei insulti li ho giustificati. che siano loro a giustificare i loro. il lavoro sporco lo faccio per me, non per gli altri. io la verità la conosco. e a me basta per insultarli. esattamente come a loro basta per insultare sole senza motivarlo.


La verità.
la tua verità.
che naturalmente è diversa dalla verità di un altro.
allora quando ci degni di un post serio in cui senza insultare
 nessuno racconti la tua verità?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma porca puttana, mò te lo scrivo in chiaro: io non ti capisco. Cioè, pari scemo. Gli mandi i pm col numero di telefono (il tuo) per metterti d'accordo che gli dovevi spaccare il grugno e risolvere (che, voglio dire, tutto sommato è abbastanza imbarazzante), e poi ti senti male e compi l'estremo gesto per quattro minchiate che t'avrà scritto via pm sto ritardato? Boh.


Gli diedi il mio nr di tel dicendogli che la si poteva risolvere da uomini. Concetto con un ventaglio molto ampio che spazia dal parlare a voce come persone normali a prendersi a pizzerie faccia passando dal vedere a che sputa più lontano (ovviamente io). Embolinho ha invece ritenuto opportuno pubblicare in chiaro il pm. Vabbè SGC. Non me ne vado per i pm. Che non ha mandato lui e di cui non ero io il destinatario. Me ne vado perché se rimango prima o poi vomito tutto e siccome quello è completamente matto questo mio gesto potrebbero pagarlo persone che non se lo meritano.


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non ti sto chiedendo di giustificare nulla, ma di raccontare la tua versione dei fatti.
> E' l'unico modo per far capire a chi ritiene che tu sia in malafede o peggio pazzo che così non è.
> Credo lo sappia anche tu, ma capisco anche che non vuoi scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora, non ti biasimo per questo.


io non ho bisogno, non mi interessa e non devo raccontare nessuna versione. ho visto insulti diretti alla mia donna  immotivati per tutti voi che non sapete ma motivati per me e ho insultato a mia volta. non cerco giustificazioni, non mi interessa passare per normale o altro. a me interesserebbe (ma a quanto vedo dopo un anno in cui non si è cacati di striscio 'sti smandrappati non essendo nemmeno sul forum a scrivere o leggere per diverso tempo. io da molto più tempo di Sole.) lei rientra e che succede? volano insulti. 1 volta 2 volte 3 volte. mp di insulti ecc...senza nessuna provocazione o rottura di palle da parte di Sole. direi che dopo la quinta volta deve bastare. prendo atto che non si vuole fare. benissimo. la mia modalità è questa. insulto all'insulto. non piace? pazienza.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli diedi il mio nr di tel dicendogli che la si poteva risolvere da uomini. Concetto con un ventaglio molto ampio che spazia dal parlare a voce come persone normali a prendersi a pizzerie faccia passando dal vedere a che sputa più lontano (ovviamente io). Embolinho ha invece ritenuto opportuno pubblicare in chiaro il pm. Vabbè SGC. Non me ne vado per i pm. Che non ha mandato lui e di cui non ero io il destinatario. Me ne vado perché se rimango prima o poi vomito tutto e siccome quello è completamente matto questo mio gesto potrebbero pagarlo persone che non se lo meritano.


...e no Tuba cosi non si fa.
già nel verbo qualcosa non torna, non trovi?
visto che la pantomina è partita... lasci proprio sul più bello.
se dici la tua verità non offendi e non vomiti contro nessuno...
 specialmente su te stesso.
le dieci domande:
cosa c'entri tu con Alex?
perchè Alex è incazzato con la Matraini?
Quanti siete del gruppetto?
Quanti personalmente vi conoscete?
Alex da chi è stato tradito?
sei tu che hai tradito Alex?
Quintina cosa c'entra? 
era solo un amica?
e Contepincion?
Farfalla e Simy sanno tutto?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli diedi il mio nr di tel dicendogli che la si poteva risolvere da uomini. Concetto con un ventaglio molto ampio che spazia dal parlare a voce come persone normali a prendersi a pizzerie faccia passando dal vedere a che sputa più lontano (ovviamente io). Embolinho ha invece ritenuto opportuno pubblicare in chiaro il pm. Vabbè SGC. Non me ne vado per i pm. Che non ha mandato lui e di cui non ero io il destinatario. Me ne vado perché se rimango prima o poi vomito tutto e siccome quello è completamente matto questo mio gesto potrebbero pagarlo persone che non se lo meritano.


Quindi i pm cattivoni li ha mandati l'altra metà dei micini miciò a, boh?, qualcuno. Va bene. Detto questo: Tubarao devi tenere la schiena dritta e fare il meglio che puoi. Ed il meglio che puoi non è andare via ed invitare Chiara a farlo, il meglio che puoi fare è a) avere polso e b) rimanere lucido. Che se lei rimane ALMENO ci sei pure tu.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e no Tuba cosi non si fa.
> già nel verbo qualcosa non torna, non trovi?
> visto che la pantomina è partita... lasci proprio sul più bello.
> se dici la tua verità non offendi e non vomiti contro nessuno...
> ...


Si


----------



## lun rossa (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Gli diedi il mio nr di tel dicendogli che la si poteva risolvere da uomini. Concetto con un ventaglio molto ampio che spazia dal parlare a voce come persone normali a prendersi a pizzerie faccia passando dal vedere a che sputa più lontano (ovviamente io). Embolinho ha invece ritenuto opportuno pubblicare in chiaro il pm. Vabbè SGC. Non me ne vado per i pm. Che non ha mandato lui e di cui non ero io il destinatario. Me ne vado perché se rimango prima o poi vomito tutto e siccome quello è completamente matto questo mio gesto potrebbero pagarlo persone che non se lo meritano.


che non se lo meritano lo dici tu ovviamente dal tuo punto di vista. ti ricordo la telefonata di una anno fa in cui TU dicesti a me che chiara era una belva inferocita e che se l'era legata al dito e che ci sarebbero state conseguenze. eccolo qui. dopo un anno la bambinetta di due anni ancora ci sta attaccata. doveva finire lì e io e sole l'abbiamo inita. per mesi. è rientrata e si e baccata insulti da chiara e date. e non solo. in chiaro e in mp. ma chi cazo vi aveva cacato? il problema è sempre quello di cui ovviamente non si può parlare. lo sai tu e lo so io. vi dà fastidio. un enorme fastidio. ma questo con la vostra vita non c'entra una mazza. anche io credo che voi siate deleteri ma io non mi sino permesso di dire beh. IO. è ora che cresciate e andiate avanti. la vostra vita mi interessa nella misura in cui VOI incrociate la mia insultando chi mi sta vicino. io non vi ho più cacato. ma pretendere che passi ancora sopra gli insulti reiterati dopo ancora un anno è volermi fare passare per un coglione. tutto posso essere lo sono, ma coglione no. ora  crescete e andate avanti e il fastidio fatevelo passare. così è  e se non vi piace le amicizie si chiudono. bene, male così così. chiudete, andate avanti ma soprattutto smettetela di rompere i coglioni* quando nessuno vi ha più cacati!!*


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si


beh , già è qualcosa.
grazie della risposta, credi.
e grazie per tante altre cose che non ti sto qui a dire.
per esempio che sei una persona che mi è sempre sembra lontana dal tradimento,
 pur atuandolo.
ma non so se è un complimento o cosa.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e no Tuba cosi non si fa.
> già nel verbo qualcosa non torna, non trovi?
> visto che la pantomina è partita... lasci proprio sul più bello.
> se dici la tua verità non offendi e non vomiti contro nessuno...
> ...


Minchia quanta roba  A molte di queste domanda posso rispondere senza violare nessuna regola  ma non ora che sono col telefonino e ci metterei una vita. Tra un pò sarò a casa e rispondo.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> beh , già è qualcosa.
> grazie della risposta, credi.
> e grazie per tante altre cose che non ti sto qui a dire.
> per esempio che sei una persona che mi è sempre sembra lontana dal tradimento,
> ...


Si é un complimento. Gradito anche.


----------



## Spider (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Minchia quanta roba  A molte di queste domanda posso rispondere senza violare nessuna regola  ma non ora che sono col telefonino e ci metterei una vita. Tra un pò sarò a casa e rispondo.


vada per il telefono.
noi aspettiamo.
tranquillo tutto il tempo che vuoi.


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e no Tuba cosi non si fa.
> già nel verbo qualcosa non torna, non trovi?
> visto che la pantomina è partita... lasci proprio sul più bello.
> se dici la tua verità non offendi e non vomiti contro nessuno...
> ...


poi dicono che la curiosità è femmina:smile:


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Ma ancora qui state???


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Prima di rispondere penso sia doveroso dare una definizione di Tubarao.

Sul Devoto-Oli alla voce Tubarao c'è scritto: ateo liberale con tendenze sinistroidi.

Ateo: non me rompete con la religione Cattolica, io seguo solo la Dea Kalì e ogni tanto mi faccio una bella fumata in onore del Grande Spirito Manitù.

Liberale: Mai dare giudizi su come la gente vive la propria vita (nei limiti del lecito ovviamente: se te chiami Pol Pot te giudico eccome) in quanto l'unico che poteva dare giudizi e che a quanto pare era uno che de stè cose ne masticava parecchio, dice che l'hanno messo in croce giusto 2013 anni fa. Poi vai a sapere come sono andate le cose. L'unica cosa certa è insindacabile: come la mia libertà finisce dove inizia la tua, anche la tua finisce dove inizia la mia.

Tendenze sinistroidi: se proprio devo alzare un braccio, con molto ma molto sforzo, alzo il sinistro con il pugno chiuso anzichè il destro con il palmo teso. 

Tenendo presente questo, e sopratutto la parte riguardante Liberale, leggi le risposte.



Spider ha detto:


> cosa c'entri tu con Alex?


Fosse per me risponderei: ma chi se lo è mai strainculato. L'ho visto tre, forse quattro volte, in situazioni conviviali. Ricordo che quando lo conobbi, ancora non era fidanzato con Sole (anzi penso che è stato proprio in quell'occasione che anche loro si videro per la prima volta). Era un'uggiosa....hmm uggiosa un  cazzo....faceva proprio freddo....domenica Milanese. Eravamo Alex, Sole, Quintina ed io, e davanti ad una birra passammo un bel pomeriggio. Devi sapere che Alex, anche se all'epoca scriveva pochissimo sul forum, anzi, credo che non lo facesse per niente, era una "personalità" della versione 1.0 del forum, quasi una leggenda, tipo quelle che si raccontano ai bambini quando non vogliono mangiare: "Guarda che se non mangi chiamo Alex che si mangia tutto lui". Ricordo che diverse persone che ne avevano vissuto le gesta forumistiche (non io che ero arrivato sul forum dopo l'era glaciale) mi chiesero: MA com'è sto Alex ? Io risposi: Bho, a me me sembra un bravo cristiano. A far pendere l'ago della bilancia verso questo giudizio ha giocato un parte fondamentale la vicenda della figlia (se ne parla in diversi post e quindi nessuna infrazione di regole autoimposte): ricordo che quando ne conobbi i particolari l'espressione tra me e Tubarao è stata qualcosa tipo un sincero...."però" 

Perchè mi attacca ora ? Semplice: non sopporto Sole, ho la (fortuna)sventura di frequentare una donna che non la sopporta a sua volta, sono stato abbastanza chiaro da dirle: Senti, non mi piaci, per me sei una falsa, tu da una parte io dall'altra, e alla via così.......ed ecco che secondo la sua (per me) distorta visione delle cose sono diventato uno dei suoi (tanti) nemici.

La domanda più importante. e che non hai fatto è: Perchè non sopporti Sole ?........e li ce sarebbero di cose da scrivere

mò te rispondo puire alle altre......con calma però  bisogna far decantare la trama


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè Alex è incazzato con la Matraini?


Fondamentalmente per lo stesso motivo per cui è incazzato con me: la Matraini non sopporta Sole. Alex questa situazione la vive solo di riflesso, sempre per il suo (per me ) distorto senso di protezione verso la propria donna. Anzi, visto che stiamo proprio parlando con il cuore in mano (E SENZA INSULTARE, CRIBBIO......hmmm...No CRIBBIO nun se pò sentì......facciamo.....CAZZO) per me, in tutto questo ambaradam, la burattinaia continua ad essere lei, e Alex è un pò come Big Jim, te lo ricordi ? Spingevi il bottone sulla schiena e lui faceva la mossa da Karatè.......ecco...per me succede un pò la stessa cosa in questa situazione.

Perchè la Matraini non sopporta Sole ? Se vuole ce lo dirà lei stessa, io qui invece elencherò solo uno dei suoi pregi più grandi e che purtroppo qualche volta si rivela essere un boomerang niente male: per quanto si sforzi di fregarsene, non te lascia passà una virgola che fosse una. E' una testona..


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> beh , già è qualcosa.
> grazie della risposta, credi.
> e grazie per tante altre cose che non ti sto qui a dire.
> per esempio c*he sei una persona che mi è sempre sembra lontana dal tradimento,
> ...


bello.
anzi...belo(non ho resistito)


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Quanti siete del gruppetto?
> Quanti personalmente vi conoscete ?


Tutto partì da un gruppo di FB, che esisteva da un sacco di tempo. Sole credo sia stata uno degli ultimi acquisti, Alex invece non ne ha mai fatto parte. Mi ricordo che il mio sponsor per la mia entrata si chiama Farfie,  :inlove::inlove: 

E' stata lei, ma anche qualcun'altra, a tartassare l'allora amministratore di quel gruppo per farmi entrare.

I membri di quel gruppo sono/erano tutti membri del forum ovviamente, ma credo che fino alla mia entrata gli incontri erano sporadici: Sono Nordici, non li smuovi manco a cannonate. E' stata proprio la mia entrata a far smuovere le acque. Ero io che organizavo, facevo, dicevo, ncontravo gente, stringevo mani.......in quanti ci conoscevamo ? Ad una della cene meglio riuscite credo che prenotai per più di 15 persone.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Alex da chi è stato tradito?


No comment.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No comment.


le faccio portare un caffè dal maresciallo?se la sente di continuare o facciamo una pausa?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> sei tu che hai tradito Alex?


Ti riporto alla prima risposta: chi se lo è mai strainculato. Il problema non è mai stato Alex, come non le è mai stata Sole. Il problema è Sole con Alex. Un pò quando s'incontrano Nitro e Glicerina. Attenzione, sempre per il rimando al concetto di Tubarao / Liberale, io non sindaco sulla loro unione......come si dice dalle mie parti: Che Dio gliel'accresca.

Ricrdo ad 'una cena c'erano anche due miei amici di Roma: tra l'altro lei una ragazzetta neo laureata molto sveglia e lui invece un mio carissimo amico. Non conoscevano nessuno,. Alla fine della cena, una volta a casa (dormivano da me....no non lo dire.....si anche loro.....mi casa es tu casa) lei, che io non conoscevo prima di quella sera, mi disse: Tuba, bella serata, simpatici i tuoi amici.....solo quei due....m'ndo cazzo l'hai trovati ? E io: chi ? Dai quei due ? Quelli che ce stavano seduti di fronte ? (feci un'attimo mente locale e.......Alex e Sole). Non seppi di cosa parlarono quella sera perchè io ero seduto dalla parte opposta del tavolo.

Questa cosa mi spinge a una riflessione: 

Se uno si reca dal dottore e comincia:

Dottò, se me tocco la testa col dito me sento dolore. se me tocco la pancia col dito sento dolore, se me tocco il braccio col dito sento dolore, se me tocco il ginocchio col dito sento dolore, se me tocco il ginocchio col dito sento dolore, me dica dottò perchè tutti sti dolori ? C'hai un dito rotto.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> le faccio portare un caffè dal maresciallo?se la sente di continuare o facciamo una pausa?


No. Però spostatemi quella cazzo di lampada dalla faccia. Che tra l'altro è anche orrenda.  Ma da chi li comprate i mobili qui dentro ? Dozzinali.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...e no Tuba cosi non si fa.
> già nel verbo qualcosa non torna, non trovi?
> visto che la pantomina è partita... lasci proprio sul più bello.
> se dici la tua verità non offendi e non vomiti contro nessuno...
> ...


Io comunque non c'entro in tutta sta storia...
e gradirei non essere nominato...
l'ultima volta che io ho visto e parlato con Sole fu nell'agosto del 2011
Perchè lei gentilissimamente mi ha accompagnato agli organi di arenzano.
Poi siamo andati a cena
C'era Quintina, Sole, Nausicaa e io.
Tutte le cose con tuba, matra e compagnia cantando sono venute dopo.
Io ho lasciato in malo modo il gruppo di fb nell'inverno del 2011.

E ho chiuso con quelle persone.

SIamo a settembre 2013
Il 22 suono a mestre
Il 27 ad Alessandria.

Ho quello in testa ora...


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Però spostatemi quella cazzo di lampada dalla faccia. Che tra l'altro è anche orrenda.  Ma da chi li comprate i mobili qui dentro ? Dozzinali.


ora compriamo anche i mobili d'antiquariato per questa clientela selezionata:singleeye:
giovanotto, non faccia lo spiritosone e continui...fino ad ora ...ha parlato, parlato ma non ha detto niente di interessante


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non c'entro in tutta sta storia...
> e gradirei non essere nominato...
> l'ultima volta che io ho visto e parlato con Sole fu nell'agosto del 2011
> Perchè lei gentilissimamente mi ha accompagnato agli organi di arenzano.
> ...


e cosa facevi nel'estate del 2010?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e cosa facevi nel'estate del 2010?


Non me lo ricordo...
Mi pare che stavo dietro alle chemio di mia moglie...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Quintina cosa c'entra?
> era solo un amica?


Quintina da qualche parte l'ho definita Prezzemolina. Il prezzemolo, in cucina, bene o male lo metti su quasi tutti i piatti, stà sempre in mezzo. Però è quello stare in mezzo.......positivo.....bello.....un pò tonto, mai con malizia.
La definizione più azzeccata di Quintina ? Allora immagina Quintina: traditrice, molto traditrice, una bella storia di tradimenti. Sai chi è stato a definirla Limpida e Pura per la prima volta ? Daniele. Si proprio quel Daniele. Nun me chiede niente. 

Solo un'amica di chi ? Di Alex ? Credo proprio di si.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non me lo ricordo...
> Mi pare che stavo dietro alle chemio di mia moglie...


scusa, ho beccato una brutta data.
meno male che è roba passata


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e Contepincion?
> Farfalla e Simy sanno tutto?


Ti hanno risposto loro.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora compriamo anche i mobili d'antiquariato per questa clientela selezionata:singleeye:
> giovanotto, non faccia lo spiritosone e continui...fino ad ora ...ha parlato, parlato ma non ha detto niente di interessante



Sono le domande che, roba da parrucchiera il venerdì pomeriggio  Che è colpa mia se non sapete fare il vostro lavoro.


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

Purtroppo leggere micini miciò mi fa andare zampe all'aria e così mi fa passare di cottura la pasta...


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Giá fatto


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

prendete nota perché stasera perderò la verginità, vado e che il cielo mi assista.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Sono Alex entrato con l'account di Sole.
> Per favore se qualcuno tiene a Quintina disapprovate almeno in dieci persone il post di killbill per farlo sparire e non quotatelo, per l'amor di dio. non è il caso che rimanga lì. *Principalmente per lei.* *Per favore*


Quale perfavore. Ma abbracciatevi e buttatevi da un ponte tu e la cofana che t'accompagna. Animali che non siete altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendete nota perché stasera perderò la verginità, vado e che il cielo mi assista.


Poi voglio vedere il lenzuolo macchiato di sangue.


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prendete nota perché stasera perderò la verginità, vado e che il cielo mi assista.


Vai con quel cappello?


----------



## Simy (4 Settembre 2013)

fatto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

JB togli il quote. Per favore


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Vai con quel cappello?


dici che lo devo togliere?
non cominciamo a pretendere che mi denudi eh?


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

Grazie


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> JB togli il quote. Per favore


non importa. Quinty lo sa che lo sto facendo quindi il fatto che mi abbia quotato mi è indifferente. esattamente come quello che ha scritto. l'importante è che lei non se lo rilegga e non lo leggano altri.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> JB togli il quote. Per favore


Quello mica è di Quintina. Anzi. Cioè è giusto che rimanga quello schizzo di diarrea messo da un disabile rincoglionito che l'ha minacciata di questo e quell'altro, ben sapendo come stava, fino a ieri. Ste merde.


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

grazie, grazie...e ora...che ne sarà di me?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, grazie...e ora...che ne sarà di me?


Hai iniziato il cammino verso la perdizione


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grazie, grazie...e ora...che ne sarà di me?


Già fatto?


----------



## Innominata (4 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai iniziato il cammino verso la perdizione


Io dico che la cloche può tenerla!


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già fatto?


starei ore ed ore a parlare dell'incresciosa deflorazione ma sono esausta.
notte


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> starei ore ed ore a parlare dell'incresciosa deflorazione ma sono esausta.
> notte



Min cara
ma qualcuno ti aveva prima parlato
delle api, e dei fiori.....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> starei ore ed ore a parlare dell'incresciosa deflorazione ma sono esausta.
> notte


Aspè, ma davanti o dietro? Vabbè. Notte.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2013)

Ciao,

tanto per ... 



 La capitale dei bugiardi 
Moncrabeau, una cittadina francese di poco più di 800 abitanti, è nota per essersi autonominata la “capitale dei bugiardi”. Dal 1973, ogni anno, organizza un festival nel corso del quale viene eletto il “re dei bugiardi”: gli aspiranti al titolo, seduti su uno scanno di pietra, danno vita a un torneo di frottole in cui ognuno è tenuto a raccontarla grossa, baciando una “pietra della verità” e giurando solennemente di distorcere sempre la verità. Alla fine, un’Accademia dei bugiardi sancisce il vincitore. Dopo ogni storia, i giudici gettano del sale grosso in un sacco, servendosi di una pala: più il sacco è pieno, meglio è per il candidato. Infatti, a vincere è chi ha il sacco più pesante. 
Il festival è ormai un’attrazione turistica, anche se sembra che gli abitanti del villaggio siano soddisfatti di questa identità che si sono creati. Il torneo, benedetto perfino dal parroco locale, attira talmente tante persone che il villaggio ha deciso di imporre un pagamento per entrarvi, mentre la preparazione dei partecipanti può durare mesi e mesi. 
Ma come è successo che Moncrabeau sia diventata la “capitale dei bugiardi”? il nome, ci segnala Claudia Meyer, è in realtà frutto di un equivoco linguistico. 
In passato la principale fonte di guadagno della zona era la produzione di mente piperita; in francese menta si dice _menthe_. I contadini si definivano orgogliosamente _mentheurs_, la cui traduzione fantasiosa, ricalcata sul termine francese, potrebbe essere “mentòri”. Ora, _mentheurs _suona in francese come _menteur_, “mentitore”. Quando con la menta piperita non si poté più guadagnare soldi, si tentò di attrarre i turisti escogitando per il villaggio il nomignolo in questione. 
E così, un gioco linguistico, abbinato a una strategia di marketing e un po’ di sana inventiva, la creato la “capitale dei bugiardi”. La storia di Moncrabeau potrebbe ispirare comportamenti simili. O almeno una lezione in questi tempi di crisi: distorcete il linguaggio, potrebbe derivarne un posto di lavoro! 
Fonti: 
Mayer, C., 2007, _Benedetta menzogna_, Liberilibri, Macerata, pp. 38-39


OK ... vado ... non centra nulla ... tanto per ...

sienne


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> *mi domando berlino cosa penserà di questo psicodramma.*
> tranquillo....cancellarsi non reca dolore: è un attimo e non ci sei più.son cose che fanno riflettere
> addio tubarao...quando torni mi porti un souvenir di roma?


Penso si chiederà se fosse davvero il caso di prendersela tanto per una telefonata di 15 minuti 

Berlino, se mi leggi... torna, non è sempre così. Soprattutto non sono tutti così


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi domando berlino cosa penserà di questo psicodramma.
> tranquillo....cancellarsi non reca dolore: è un attimo e non ci sei più.son cose che fanno riflettere
> addio tubarao...quando torni mi porti un souvenir di roma?


Io credo che pensi che questo è il luogo sbagliato per fare domande ...


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Caspita ragazzi, non pensavo che in un forum di Traditi e Traditori potessero scoppiare amicizie reali anche anche fuori. Personalmente dopo aver raccontato i mie cazzi a tutti voi, se vi incontrassi non avrei il coraggio di guardarvi in faccia dalla vergogna, anche se, nella vergogna ci ritroviamo un pò tutti.......ma io son un tipo un pò particolare :singleeye::singleeye:

Bravi, ma non litigate però


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Caspita ragazzi, non pensavo che in un forum di Traditi e Traditori potessero scoppiare amicizie reali anche anche fuori. Personalmente dopo aver raccontato i mie cazzi a tutti voi, se vi incontrassi non avrei il coraggio di guardarvi in faccia dalla vergogna, anche se, nella vergogna ci ritroviamo un pò tutti.......ma io son un tipo un pò particolare :singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> Bravi, ma non litigate però


vedi homer,
quante cose s'imparano stando qui dentro?
ad esempio che su 20 utenti attivi in un dato momento, almeno 5 si conoscono da tempo.
una cricca, una cricchetta con corsi e trascorsi.
Sempre di corna si tratta, stai tranquillo, per cui niente di cui vergognarsi, se mai avessi il desiderio d'incontrarli.
una specie di grande famiglia, dove si litiga e si fa la pace, sembra.
Il paesotto reale che si trasferisce nel virtuale.
ci sta di tutto, la bona del paese, il professore, il medico compiacente e pure il macellaio provolone.
per non parlare delle parrucchiere.
pensaci bene, quando pensi che qualcuno sia obiettivo qui dentro.
il "taglio e cucito", è sempre pronto, anche per te.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedi homer,
> quante cose s'imparano stando qui dentro?
> ad esempio che su 20 utenti attivi in un dato momento, almeno 5 si conoscono da tempo.
> una cricca, una cricchetta con corsi e trascorsi.
> ...


Non mi piace la definizione di cricca ma capisco che questo casino possa pensare a pansarlo (scusaik gioco di parole)
Dissento sull'obiettivitá.
Sulla vergogna non capisco. Se entri qui e ti netti a nudo la gente impara a conoscere te al netto di cosa fai dentro ad un letto e quando la conosci perché ti fa piacere incontrarla il fatto che abbia le corna o si sia scopata il mondo non ha importanza.
Apprezzi la persona. Se cosí non fosse io e Simy nob saremmo cosí amichr


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace la definizione di cricca ma capisco che questo casino possa pensare a pansarlo (scusaik gioco di parole)
> Dissento sull'obiettivitá.
> Sulla vergogna non capisco. Se entri qui e ti netti a nudo la gente impara a conoscere te al netto di cosa fai dentro ad un letto e quando la conosci perché ti fa piacere incontrarla il fatto che abbia le corna o si sia scopata il mondo non ha importanza.
> Apprezzi la persona. Se cosí non fosse io e Simy nob saremmo cosí amichr


mi spiace, ma non è cosi.
se hai dei trascorsi con una persona qui dentro, difficile essere obiettivi suule risposte.
devi comunque fare una grande sforzo...mentre scrivi e commenti, perchè quei trascorsi influiranno direttamente, in negativo o in positivo suula obiettività della tua risposta.
Se per te una è troia o è una stronza nel reale, perchè è cosi che pensi sia nel reale che di questa persona conosci, come fai poi a quotarla positivamente? ovvio anche il contrario.
é proprio l'amicizia o la non amicizia che non ti permette di essere obiettivo.
resta poi lo scambio segreto di mp, che tra amici si sa è prolifero...
mi ha detto, ha fatto, lo sai che.... e via dicendo.
vuoi che questo non influisca sul tuo giudizio?

Sulla vergogna sono d'accordo.
niente, se mai accadesse... di cui vergorgnarsi,
 magari solo di essersi messi a nudo, sperando che non lo facciano prima gli altri, di te.


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi piace la definizione di cricca ma capisco che questo casino possa pensare a pansarlo (scusaik gioco di parole)
> Dissento sull'obiettivitá.
> *Sulla vergogna non capisco. Se entri qui e ti netti a nudo la gente impara a conoscere te al netto di cosa fai dentro ad un letto e quando la conosci perché ti fa piacere incontrarla il fatto che abbia le corna o si sia scopata il mondo non ha importanza.
> Apprezzi la persona. Se cosí non fosse io e Simy nob saremmo cosí amichr*



Si infatti hai ragione e così ci si dovrebbe comportare, l'ho detto sono io un pò particolare


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Homer ha detto:


> Caspita ragazzi, non pensavo che in un forum di Traditi e Traditori potessero scoppiare amicizie reali anche anche fuori. Personalmente dopo aver raccontato i mie cazzi a tutti voi, se vi incontrassi non avrei il coraggio di guardarvi in faccia dalla vergogna, anche se, nella vergogna ci ritroviamo un pò tutti.......ma io son un tipo un pò particolare :singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> Bravi, ma non litigate però


Amicizie? Se nel percorso della propria vita riuscirai ad avere un solo vero amico, sei davvero un uomo fortunato. Gli altri sono conoscenze, a volte ... basta va, che poi scrivo troppo. 

Ma il vero tema del 3D è ripreso?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Spider,

non concordo tanto. scusa. 

non riduco una persona per scelte che prende in un campo, che non mi riguarda. 
posso dissentire, ma sempre in base ad un ragionamento, che poi, se ci si conosce,
non si discute neanche più ... già si sa, la posizione dell'altro. 

non so ... mi fai pensare comunque ...

sienne


----------



## Homer (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Amicizie? Se nel percorso della propria vita riuscirai ad avere un solo vero amico, sei davvero un uomo fortunato. Gli altri sono conoscenze, a volte ... basta va, che poi scrivo troppo.
> 
> Ma il vero tema del 3D è ripreso?



Verissimo!!! Infatti ho usato il termine sbagliato....:up:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma non è cosi.
> se hai dei trascorsi con una persona qui dentro, difficile essere obiettivi suule risposte.
> devi comunque fare una grande sforzo...mentre scrivi e commenti, perchè quei trascorsi influiranno direttamente, in negativo o in positivo suula obiettività della tua risposta.
> Se per te una è troia o è una stronza nel reale, perchè è cosi che pensi sia nel reale che di questa persona conosci, come fai poi a quotarla positivamente? ovvio anche il contrario.
> ...


Io e harley non ci parliamo da tempo idem io e il conte. Leggi quante volte li ho quotati quando hanno scritto cose che condividevo.
E loro hanno fatto uguale.
Si diventa stronzi solo quando riaffiorano i motivi per cui certo rapporti si sono rotti
Poi oh, nessuno é perfetto per cui puô capitare anche di chiudere un occhio non lo nego.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma non è cosi.
> se hai dei trascorsi con una persona qui dentro, difficile essere obiettivi suule risposte.
> devi comunque fare una grande sforzo...mentre scrivi e commenti, perchè quei trascorsi influiranno direttamente, in negativo o in positivo suula obiettività della tua risposta.
> Se per te una è troia o è una stronza nel reale, perchè è cosi che pensi sia nel reale che di questa persona conosci, come fai poi a quotarla positivamente? ovvio anche il contrario.
> ...



Spideruzzo, so che lo sai, ma io lo scrivo ugualmente, il vero amico è quello che apre gli occhi, che si può permettere di farteli aprire in circostanze che sono gravi, ci sono modi tempi  e luoghi per farlo, chiaramente. L'amico corrisposto, se amico, incassa gli schiaffi morali e magari anche quelli veri se è vero amico. E' appunto quella conoscenza fiducia etc che nel tempo sfocia in qualcosa che identifica i due e si instaura esclusivamente nel corso degli anni rendendoli partecipi di un percorso non comune ma fatto di quotidianità o quasi, condivise nel tempo. 
"L'amico" che ti batte nelle spalle è soltanto colui/lei che al momento divide con te qualcosa che.... stop.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spideruzzo, so che lo sai, ma io lo scrivo ugualmente, il vero amico è quello che apre gli occhi, che si può permettere di farteli aprire in circostanze che sono gravi, ci sono modi tempi  e luoghi per farlo, chiaramente. L'amico corrisposto, se amico, incassa gli schiaffi morali e magari anche quelli veri se è vero amico. E' appunto quella conoscenza fiducia etc che nel tempo sfocia in qualcosa che identifica i due e si instaura esclusivamente nel corso degli anni rendendoli partecipi di un percorso non comune ma fatto di quotidianità o quasi, condivise nel tempo.
> "L'amico" che ti batte nelle spalle è soltanto colui/lei che al momento divide con te qualcosa che.... stop.


Quotone
Se posso approvo
Non potevi scriverlo meglio


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
avete notato ad es. che c'è un utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per "semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
> avete notato ad es. che c'è un'utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per *"semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno*


Ma non è questione di essere "oggettivi" in quel caso, Gesù. Free. Ti amo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
> avete notato ad es. che c'è un utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per "semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno


NO.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
> avete notato ad es. che c'è un'utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per "semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno


Free scusa ma é un tantino diverso se io sono il tuo amante tu mi lasci e io vado da tuo marito rispetto al fatto che  io ti confido che ho tradito mio marito e tu che non c'entri nulla con me solo per creare casini a me glielo riferisci.
Entrambe le cose deplorevoli ma di gravitá diverse secondo me.
E poi é stato fortunato quell'utente che eravamo tutti o quasi impegnati qui e non lo abbiamo filato.


----------



## Spider (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
> avete notato ad es. che c'è un utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per "semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno


un' osservazione la tua molto, molto seria e intelligente.
Come vedi l'amicizia e i trascorsi, prorpio perchè dal virtuale si scende nel reale, gonfiano e sgonfiano la realtà.
inoltre è proprio con la conoscenza intima e reale dell'altro, che usi e potresti usare minacce, ricatti e cose simili.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere "oggettivi" in quel caso, Gesù. Free. Ti amo.



ma se uno racconta che l'ha effettivamente fatto, perchè non viene massacrato a dovere?
perchè nessuno è + o - coinvolto, a parte egli stesso, ti pare?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere "oggettivi" in quel caso, Gesù. Free. Ti amo.


Volevo scrivere a Free che se arrivavi le dicevi che l'amavi...giuro


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free scusa ma é un tantino diverso se io sono il tuo amante tu mi lasci e io vado da tuo marito rispetto al fatto che  io ti confido che ho tradito mio marito e tu che non c'entri nulla con me solo per creare casini a me glielo riferisci.
> Entrambe le cose deplorevoli ma di gravitá diverse secondo me.
> E poi é stato fortunato quell'utente che eravamo tutti o quasi impegnati qui e non lo abbiamo filato.



sì, infatti, ho scritto minacce simili...
per il resto, la tua è una spiegazione valida!:smile:


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> *un' osservazione la tua molto, molto seria e intelligente.*
> Come vedi l'amicizia e i trascorsi, prorpio perchè dal virtuale si scende nel reale, gonfiano e sgonfiano la realtà.
> inoltre è proprio con la conoscenza intima e reale dell'altro, che usi e potresti usare minacce, ricatti e cose simili.



grazie:rotfl:

tsk tsk!


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> NO.



e allora stai più attento!
cortesemente


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e allora stai più attento!
> cortesemente



Bacchettata fu! meritata. :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se uno racconta che l'ha effettivamente fatto, perchè non viene massacrato a dovere?
> perchè nessuno è + o - coinvolto, a parte egli stesso, ti pare?


A parte che io non ho letto sto thread che dici che dev'essermi sfuggito, ma è EVIDENTE che si si parla di persone che so conoscono davvero, che hanno trascorsi e scazzi e scheletri nell'armadio, e non di un utente occasionale X che viene qui a scrivere che ha fatto una cazzata, i toni è CHIARO e NORMALE che non possono per forza di cose essere gli stessi. Non c'entra l'obiettività.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> un po' ha ragione Spider, secondo me
> avete notato ad es. che c'è un utente che ha dichiarato di aver contattato il partner ufficiale dell'amante e mica è stato massacrato con millemila post d'insulti, quando invece per "semplici" minacce simili, ma tra utenti che si conoscono, si è scatenato l'inferno



 Ciao Pantera,Spider ha stra ragione.Spesso per partito preso,c'e'chi accetta qualsiasi scritto,solo perche'proviene da amico.Pensa che in passato,venivano fatti dei raduni...io mai andato,ma immagino che siano nate amicizie.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma se uno racconta che l'ha effettivamente fatto, perchè non viene massacrato a dovere?
> perchè nessuno è + o - coinvolto, a parte egli stesso, ti pare?



Fatto cosa scusa?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pantera,Spider ha stra ragione.Spesso per partito preso,c'e'chi accetta qualsiasi scritto,solo perche'proviene da amico.Pensa che in passato,venivano fatti dei raduni...io mai andato,ma immagino che siano nate amicizie.


Come non sei mai andato?


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che io non ho letto sto thread che dici che dev'essermi sfuggito, ma è EVIDENTE che si si parla di persone che so conoscono davvero, che hanno trascorsi e scazzi e scheletri nell'armadio, e non di un utente occasionale X che viene qui a scrivere che ha fatto una cazzata, i toni è CHIARO e NORMALE che non possono per forza di cose essere gli stessi. Non c'entra l'obiettività.



è un utente che va a cavallo...

però intervengono ad insultare anche altri che non si conoscono affatto


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pantera,Spider ha stra ragione.Spesso per partito preso,c'e'chi accetta qualsiasi scritto,solo perche'proviene da amico.Pensa che in passato,venivano fatti dei raduni...io mai andato,ma immagino che siano nate amicizie.


Sempre sul pezzo, il nostro Micio.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> è un utente che va a cavallo...
> 
> però intervengono ad insultare anche altri che non si conoscono affatto


E' un mondo difficile.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fatto cosa scusa?



ma l'ho scritto prima!
ha contattato il marito e gli ha raccontato delle corna con lui


----------



## Anais (5 Settembre 2013)

Ho letto qualche post poi mi è venuta la nausea.
Appellare le donne sempre come puttane, troie, cessi, ecc, mi fa ancora più pensare che i maschi possono, talvolta, veramente essere più disgustosi, prepotenti e aggressivi di quanto lo siano le donne.
Mi sbaglierò ma non mi sembra mai di aver letto post di donne così rabbiosi e livorosi.
Per quel che riguarda quell'utente che continua a iscriversi per vomitare insulti mi chiedo solo come sia possibile che riesca continuamente a rientrare. Ma per accedere non è necessario fornre un indirizzo mail? E quindi... ogni volta si apre un account nuovo di posta?
Per chi mi dirà di farmi i cazzi miei, no, non me li faccio, perchè questo è un luogo pubblico.
Non devo leggere se mi dà fastidio? Certo ma se inciampo seulla discussione e leggo certe cose posso ignorare in seguito ma ciò non toglie che rimanga schifata.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma l'ho scritto prima!
> ha contattato il marito e gli ha raccontato delle corna con lui



Ahhhhhh.. ok ok. Ma lui chi?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come non sei mai andato?


Essenzialmente perche'erano di sabato a pranzo,e non sapevo che raccontare alla moglie.Ricordo che il Conte della Malora,mi chiamo' in diretta dal ristorante,sia a MN che a FI,e parlai con Simy,con Sole,e credo Farfalla.Ne fecero uno pure qua',ma io manco sapevo esistesse sto cavolo di sito.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahhhhhh.. ok ok. Ma lui chi?


mi stai facendo fare la figura della pettegola!:singleeye:


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Essenzialmente perche'erano di sabato a pranzo,e non sapevo che raccontare alla moglie.Ricordo che il Conte della Malora,mi chiamo' in diretta dal ristorante,sia a MN che a FI,e parlai con Simy,con Sole,e credo Farfalla.Ne fecero uno pure qua',ma io manco sapevo esistesse sto cavolo di sito.



ma allora ci saresti andato volentieri?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Scusa Tubarao, sei una persona intelligente e mi permetto di dire che lo siamo tutti qui sopra: ora, l'oggetto del contendere da 24 ore a questa parte sono cose avvenute FUORI da Forum, nel REALE: come puoi voler e potere spiegare cosa succede e perché succede, se ometti di spiegare da dove nasce questo conflitto?
> Mi pare un controsenso, perdonami.


Ma possono pure non spiegare,  ribadire che si stanno sul cazzo (scusate il francesismo:mrgreen più che altro lo trovo patetico... Buongiorno e buon proseguimento


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Essenzialmente perche'erano di sabato a pranzo,e non sapevo che raccontare alla moglie.Ricordo che il Conte della Malora,mi chiamo' in diretta dal ristorante,sia a MN che a FI,e parlai con Simy,con Sole,e credo Farfalla.Ne fecero uno pure qua',ma io manco sapevo esistesse sto cavolo di sito.



E certo, le scuse le trovi per altro. :rotfl:

Pensavo avessi partecipato a qualche raduno. Pensavo male.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi stai facendo fare la figura della pettegola!:singleeye:



Ma no! ma che pettegola daii.... 

Parliamone in MP su su.... :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> mi stai facendo fare la figura della pettegola!:singleeye:


ma chi tu?  noooooooo.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma possono pure non spiegare,  ribadire che si stanno sul cazzo (scusate il francesismo:mrgreen più che altro lo trovo patetico... Buongiorno e buon proseguimento



Io sta domanda la devo fare, troppe volte leggo la stessa cosa. Ma in francese cazzo si scrive cazzo? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora ci saresti andato volentieri?



Free....


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma chi tu?  noooooooo.



Weilà! chi non muore si rivede. Stiamo bene compà?


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma non è cosi.
> se hai dei trascorsi con una persona qui dentro, difficile essere obiettivi suule risposte.
> devi comunque fare una grande sforzo...mentre scrivi e commenti, perchè quei trascorsi influiranno direttamente, in negativo o in positivo suula obiettività della tua risposta.
> Se per te una è troia o è una stronza nel reale, perchè è cosi che pensi sia nel reale che di questa persona conosci, come fai poi a quotarla positivamente? ovvio anche il contrario.
> ...


Concordo ma solo parzialmente.

Nel senso.

Io NON conosco tante persone qui dentro, eppure dopo tot tempo che scrivo e leggo, me ne sono fatta una idea.
Anche questo influisce sulla mia impressone di quello che scrivono.
E' impossibile fare tabula rasa dei miei ricordi di tutto quello che tu hai scritto ogni volta che leggo un tuo nuovo post.
La conoscenza nel reale rende questo ancora più accentuato, ma non cambia la sostanza delle cose.

Non conosco dal vivo Daniele, ma tuttavia quando leggo uno dei suoi post, ho subito presente tutti gli altri, gli scambi che abbiamo avuto, quelli che ha avuto con gli altri, la sua storia come l'ha raccontata qua dentro, e tutto questo influisce sul modo in cui io recepisco il suo scritto.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io e harley non ci parliamo da tempo idem io e il conte. Leggi quante volte li ho quotati quando hanno scritto cose che condividevo.
> E loro hanno fatto uguale.
> *Si diventa stronzi solo quando riaffiorano i motivi per cui certo rapporti si sono rotti*
> Poi oh, nessuno é perfetto per cui puô capitare anche di chiudere un occhio non lo nego.



Yep.

E cmq, quando non si riesce a dimenticarseli, o non si vuole dimenticarseli.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Weilà! chi non muore si rivede. Stiamo bene compà?


SI, perchè dovrei stare male?


una mano è lì, tocca.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo ma solo parzialmente.
> 
> Nel senso.
> 
> ...



Ipoteticamente hai ragione. Peccato che a parere mio non è proprio così, ho notato nel tempo che tante cose vengono omesse per svariati motivi e questi servono a preservarsi e non esporsi. Detto ciò è come se qua dentro stessimo facendo le comparse di noi stessi, il chè è inconcludente, probabilmente servirà al proprio ego.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora ci saresti andato volentieri?


certo che si.infatti poi il Conte,e'venuto al mio paesello,con sette graziose donne del sito,piu'un'uomo.
Ma sai Free,io ragiono pero'a modo mio..se Conte scrive una cazzata,non sto zitto perche'e'un caro amico.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> SI, perchè dovrei stare male?
> 
> 
> una mano è lì, tocca.


Ma quale stare male e male daii, era un modo di dire, tipo, come hai scritto tu, "una mano è li, tocca. Un modo di dire no? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Riflessione*

A questo punto mi viene spontanea una riflessione.Sono anni che scrivo qui,che provo ad erudire gran parte di voi con scarsissimi risultati, infondo da questo posto non mi spettavo risultati diversi.Conosco solo un persona,qui dentro che è di una riservatezza incredibile,per il resto sono stato sempre diffidente,nel condividere cazzi miei privati,ancor di più nel conoscere persone..!Ho sempre preferito essere oscuro,nessuna connivenza,nessuna collusione,e purtroppo questo posto è stato spesso soggetto ai salotti"milanesi"dove ormai certi utenti facevano il cazzo che gli pareva a danno dell'utenza normale.E si perchè nonostante qualcuno voglia negare la crikka milanese c'è sempre stata,o con loro o contro di lorggi abbiamo fra le nostre fila anche una"PENTITA"che non ha neanche il coraggio di stare qui con il suo vero nick,capisco che dopo tutte le porcherie di cui si è resa protagonista bisognerebbe avere proprio una grandissima faccia da culo a ripresentarsi qui,eppure ambiguamente continua a proporsi su questo palcoscenico,proprio lei che era contro l'ambiguità..!Ma questa è un'altra storia,mi hanno sempre detto che la loro non era una crikka,ma un"COMUNE SENTIRE"che è un modo più forbito di scrivere la stessa cosa....!Sono contento di non avere mai partecipato a certi raduni,sono contento di non conoscere nessuno,di non avere scheletri nell'armadio,di essere equidistante con tutti!Certo ho le mie simpatie,non drogate e contaminate da conoscenze dirette.E sia chiaro non sono a favore di nessuno o contro nessuno,mi viene solo da vomitare quando qualche anno fa asserivo che c'era un gruppo di persone che si conosceva e orientava malamente la linea del forum,e mi prendevo del "perseguitato"!Aribaciatemi il culo....!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> certo che si.infatti poi il Conte,e'venuto al mio paesello,con sette graziose donne del sito,piu'un'uomo.
> Ma sai Free,io ragiono pero'a modo mio..*se Conte scrive una cazzata,non sto zitto perche'e'un caro amico.*


*
*
Perchè altrimenti ti mena? :sonar:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ipoteticamente hai ragione. Peccato che a parere mio non è proprio così, ho notato nel tempo che tante cose vengono omesse per svariati motivi e questi servono a preservarsi e non esporsi. Detto ciò è come se qua dentro stessimo facendo le comparse di noi stessi, il chè è inconcludente, probabilmente servirà al proprio ego.



Guarda,

il teatrino di ieri è stato orribile.

Ma non è inevitabile, non è che chiunque si sia conosciuto finisce in quel modo.

Io conosco Farfalla, conosco la Matra, facevo parte di quel gruppo.
Sono uscita, e interagisco tranquillamente con tutti.
E se non voglio interagire, non interagisco.
Idem tanti altri.

Hai mai visto me prendermi a sberle con la Matra o con Sole o con chiunque altro?
Sai che cosa è passato tra me e loro?
Ho mai insinuato qualcosa su di loro, e loro hanno mai insinuato qualcosa su di me?
*No*.

Ergo, la conoscenza reale non è dannosa di per sè.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo ma solo parzialmente.
> 
> Nel senso.
> 
> ...





Nausicaa ha detto:


> Yep.
> 
> E cmq, quando non si riesce a dimenticarseli, o non si vuole dimenticarseli.


Quoto.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A questo punto mi viene spontanea una riflessione.Sono anni che scrivo qui,che provo ad erudire gran parte di voi con scarsissimi risultati, infondo da questo posto non mi spettavo risultati diversi.Conosco solo un persona,qui dentro che è di una riservatezza incredibile,per il resto sono stato sempre diffidente,nel condividere cazzi miei privati,ancor di più nel conoscere persone..!Ho sempre preferito essere oscuro,nessuna connivenza,nessuna collusione,e purtroppo questo posto è stato spesso soggetto ai salotti"milanesi"dove ormai certi utenti facevano il cazzo che gli pareva a danno dell'utenza normale.E si perchè nonostante qualcuno voglia negare la crikka milanese c'è sempre stata,o con loro o contro di lorggi abbiamo fra le nostre fila anche una"PENTITA"che non ha neanche il coraggio di stare qui con il suo vero nick,capisco che dopo tutte le porcherie di cui si è resa protagonista bisognerebbe avere proprio una grandissima faccia da culo a ripresentarsi qui,eppure ambiguamente continua a proporsi su questo palcoscenico,proprio lei che era contro l'ambiguità..!Ma questa è un'altra storia,mi hanno sempre detto che la loro non era una crikka,ma un"COMUNE SENTIRE"che è un modo più forbito di scrivere la stessa cosa....!Sono contento di non avere mai partecipato a certi raduni,sono contento di non conoscere nessuno,di non avere scheletri nell'armadio,di essere equidistante con tutti!Certo ho le mie simpatie,non drogate e contaminate da conoscenze dirette.E sia chiaro non sono a favore di nessuno o contro nessuno,mi viene solo da vomitare quando qualche anno fa asserivo che c'era un gruppo di persone che si conosceva e orientava malamente la linea del forum,e mi prendevo del "perseguitato"!Aribaciatemi il culo....!


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda,
> 
> il teatrino di ieri è stato orribile.
> 
> ...


Ma non asserivo che la conoscenza reale sia dannosa, anzi a rifletterci penso possa portare benefici. 

Per il resto, e parlo delle liti delle parolacce e di tutti i risvolti che ci sono stati qua ed altrove, penso e credo che, la soggettività e il carattere faccia la differenza. A volte in maniera positiva a volte no.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda,
> 
> il teatrino di ieri è stato orribile.
> 
> ...


Ti quoto di nuovo.
Ma non perché ti conosco, ma perché stai scrivendo cose che penso anch'io.


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non asserivo che la conoscenza reale sia dannosa, anzi a rifletterci penso possa portare benefici.
> 
> Per il resto, e parlo delle liti delle parolacce e di tutti i risvolti che ci sono stati qua ed altrove, penso e credo che, la soggettività e *il carattere *faccia la differenza. A volte in maniera positiva a volte no.



Concordo sul neretto.
La soggettività è insita nella natura umana, e diventa pericolosa solo se estremizzata, altrimenti è il modo in cui capiamo come relazionarci con le persone, e a chi dare retta e a chi no.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*E si*



passaparola ha detto:


> View attachment 7424:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E si cazzone mio,disco rotto un cazzo,dicevate che non era vero che vi conoscevate tutti,ne avete scritte di porcate bello mio.Compresa quella merda di amica tua,si proprio persa,che adesso non ha neanche il coraggio di metterci la faccia!Almeno tu sei sempre lo stronzo di sempre!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma non asserivo che la conoscenza reale sia dannosa, anzi a rifletterci penso possa portare benefici.
> 
> Per il resto, e parlo delle liti delle parolacce e di tutti i risvolti che ci sono stati qua ed altrove, penso e credo che, la soggettività e il carattere faccia la differenza. A volte in maniera positiva a volte no.


Sì ultimo, hai ragione:anche la decenza fa la differenza.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo sul neretto.
> La soggettività è insita nella natura umana, e diventa pericolosa solo se estremizzata, altrimenti è il modo in cui capiamo come relazionarci con le persone, e a chi dare retta e a chi no.



Se estremizzata si, hai ragione.

Se passa invece da culture diverse e modi di porsi diversi, anche in base alle proprie capacità soggettive e non e queste attraverso degli scambi che avvengono soltanto con lo scopo di discutere, io le accetto tutte.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si cazzone mio,disco rotto un cazzo,dicevate che non era vero che vi conoscevate tutti,ne avete scritte di porcate bello mio.Compresa quella merda di amica tua,si proprio persa,che adesso non ha neanche il coraggio di metterci la faccia!Almeno tu sei sempre lo stronzo di sempre!


minchia oscuro ma che c'entra tutto questo. si tratta di altre persone. si parla di un altro gruppo. di persone che come te persa la vedevano e la vedono come fumo negli occhi. che è un vanto a dirla tutta.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì ultimo, hai ragione:anche la decenza fa la differenza.


eccallà. decenza che tu non hai


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> minchia oscuro ma che c'entra tutto questo. si tratta di altre persone. si parla di un altro gruppo. di persone che come te persa la vedevano e la vedono come fumo negli occhi. che è un vanto a dirla tutta.


Un cazzo,alcuno di voi erano pure in quel gruppo,un vanto?Certo stare qui con altro nick,non avendo il coraggio di ammettere di essere persa,bella decenza,bel vanto,bella figura di merda.D'altronde ne abbiamo viste anche di peggio.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzo,alcuno di voi erano pure in quel gruppo,un vanto?Certo stare qui con altro nick,non avendo il coraggio di ammettere di essere persa,bella decenza,bel vanto,bella figura di merda.D'altronde ne abbiamo viste anche di peggio.



che carina che sei!
diventiamo amiche?


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

si ricomincia, e vai.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> che carina che sei!
> diventiamo amiche?


Certo.Ma non attentare alle mie virtù!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

ah. e tanto per precisare. cosa che è stata omessa , gli mp di ieri intrisi di "cattiveria" erano in risposta (come sempre, ad un prim mp. cattivi? si certo. ma alla fine se la verità fa male è un problema di chi un esame di coscienza non è in grado di farselo e dopo un anno ancora sta attaccato con le unghie e con i denti ad un rancore che l'oggetto del rancore stesso ha superato. ma che poi alla fine e dai e dai il cazzo se l'è rotto (in maniera contingente). rancore che a dirla tutta mi fa piacere che si abbia. un rosichio di fondo che non  deva far stare benissimo dopotutto.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma allora ci saresti andato volentieri?


Si
Ma per vedere me...

Poi avrebbe esordito con...
Ma vecchio mona come sei ammaestrato andiamo in quel bar a frizzantini che ci stanno le cameriere con la camicetta sbottonata vieni vecchio mona da Asiago...

Comunque da fotografare il volto allibito di Sbriciolata che assistette al nostro incontro...
Da un lato uno che dice...invornitoooooooooooooo patacca.........e dall'altro uno che dice...veccccchiooooooo monaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si ricomincia, e vai.


qualcuno ha chiesto alla matraini di parlare di decenza? no.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzo,alcuno di voi erano pure in quel gruppo,un vanto?Certo stare qui con altro nick,non avendo il coraggio di ammettere di essere persa,bella decenza,bel vanto,bella figura di merda.D'altronde ne abbiamo viste anche di peggio.


ma manco per niente! fai i nomi allora.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si ricomincia, e vai.


Stavo pensando la stessa identica cosa. Era meglio veder pettegolare free, vero mpà?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

*Free*

Cara Free
tu non hai capito che ero in missione per conto del principe Lothar di Romagna

Lothar come ti ho detto che tebe è DOC...
Idem con patate per free...

Lothar free è na figa da paura...da brivido...

Ma ahimè non è fagiana....ma lince...

Quella ci sistema a dovere solo con un'occhiata....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Difficile intortarla con la mail....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> qualcuno ha chiesto alla matraini di parlare di decenza? no.


e vabbè, ma tu t'attacchi ad ogni parola che secondo il tuo modo di interpretare è offensiva.

manco mio figlio a 12 anni. e su. siamo grandicelli no, ricominciare nuovamente, e che palle, mi viene voglia di cancellarmi. so che non te ne frega una minchia però, non si può continuare a leggere di ste cose vecchie.

certo nessuno mi obbliga a leggere, hai ragione. fate pure.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un cazzo,alcuno di voi erano pure in quel gruppo,un vanto?Certo stare qui con altro nick,non avendo il coraggio di ammettere di essere persa,bella decenza,bel vanto,bella figura di merda.D'altronde ne abbiamo viste anche di peggio.


in effetti rispetto a persa, si è visto proprio di peggio. chen, tu & co, ad esempio


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si
> *Ma per vedere me...*
> 
> Poi avrebbe esordito con...
> ...



...e anche le altre 7, immagino!
in pratica avete fatto il raduno a casa sua


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavo pensando la stessa identica cosa. Era meglio veder pettegolare free, vero mpà?


ma se ce ne andassimo al bar? tu, con tutta la gente che avrai li a fare la fila, puoi allontanarti un'attimo? c'è chi ti sostituisce?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si
> Ma per vedere me...
> 
> Poi avrebbe esordito con...
> ...



E dall'altr*A* lato un*A *che pensa, ma guarda sti due cretini


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara Free
> tu non hai capito che ero in missione per conto del principe Lothar di Romagna
> 
> Lothar come ti ho detto che tebe è DOC...
> ...



davvero mi hai fatto una buona pubblicità?
che carino, grazie!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma se ce ne andassimo al bar? tu, con tutta la gente che avrai li a fare la fila, puoi allontanarti un'attimo? c'è chi ti sostituisce?



Andiamo va, arancino spiedino pizzetta cartoccio genevose francisi australiana ravazzata prenditi quello che vuoi, pago io e lo scrivo prima che ti senti male.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> e vabbè, ma tu t'attacchi ad ogni parola che secondo il tuo modo di interpretare è offensiva.
> 
> manco mio figlio a 12 anni. e su. siamo grandicelli no, ricominciare nuovamente, e che palle, mi viene voglia di cancellarmi. so che non te ne frega una minchia però, non si può continuare a leggere di ste cose vecchie.
> 
> certo nessuno mi obbliga a leggere, hai ragione. fate pure.


eh no. è lei che si è attaccata ad una cosa neutra per dare dell'indecente a qualcuno. se io ne ho 12 lei ne ha 2. perché se è vero che io rispondo. lei manco ha il bisogno di essere provocata. e lo fa da un anno. perché solo in uncaso hai ragione tu (e cioè che ho modi da dodicenne) ed è che la signora abbia mai risposto ad una provocazione o ad un insulto. postami dove è successo se ce la fai. e ti dico che non è mai successo


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si
> Ma per vedere me...
> 
> Poi avrebbe esordito con...
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma manco per niente! fai i nomi allora.


*CVD
*


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

domanda ...

l'italiano, che parole usa per questa sigla: CVD

grazie

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domanda ...
> 
> ...



come volevasi dimostrare

(come si voleva dimostrare)


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...e anche le altre 7, immagino!
> in pratica avete fatto il raduno a casa sua


No...
Dovevo andare a pranzo da Lothar e con il papero.
Era un raduno maschile...
Le altre si sono infilate.

So che mi hanno usato per vedere il papero...

Ma vi era anche una che ora non scrive più...

Era seduta vicino a Lothy

Loro due ad un certo punto si sono eclissati...

Il sommo lothar comunque a quel pranzo evitò ogni polemica e sentenziò
non pensiamo a certe cose, ma mangiamo questi tortelli....
e tu vecchio mona paga il conto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

La scena più bella fu al parcheggio dove tra me e lothar arrivò stramegafigona con la smart...
E io e lothy ci guardammo dicendoci con gli occhi...ecco visto ste cose capitano sempre quando siamo in compagnia di altre donne...ma porc...porc...porc....

E vidi lo sguardo intortatore dell'immenso e incommensurabile....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> domanda ...
> 
> ...


come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> davvero mi hai fatto una buona pubblicità?
> che carino, grazie!:rotfl:


Beh è stato piacevole no?
Da gran signore qual sono se eri cessa
non dicevo niente no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la cosa che fa più ridere di te...è che hai nel volto la stessa espressione del tuo avatar...
da non credere....


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma manco per niente! fai i nomi allora.


Tu,quella merda di persa,forse hiroito che ancora non ho capito chi cazzo possa essere....insomma altri nomi non li faccio,certo molti di voi erano di milano vi conoscevate e avete sempre negato.Dai su non fare lo stronzone,siete stati delle emerite chiaviche,e non commento oltre perchè non avendo conoscenza delle cose non posso dire nulla.Però so che vi siete comportati di merda,tu e quei delinquenti dell'altro gruppo così è più chiaro.Voglio essere sincero,non mi permetto di entrare nel merito dei cazzi vostri attuali,non conosco le cose,ma vederti fare il paladino della giustizia,è qualcosa che mi provoca parecchio disturbo,non per gli accadimenti attuali,magari hai ragione magari no,ma per tutta una serie di angherie e porcate che ti ho visto amabilmente scrivere tempi addietro,tronfio dell'immunità che ti veniva profferta da quel delinquente di fedifrago e quella grandissima disonesta di persa che tu continui a difendere.Non mi raccontare cazzate a me,ci conosciamo....!


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare
> 
> (come si voleva dimostrare)



Ciao

:rotfl: ... perfetto! caspita ... 

perciò non capivo mai ... in tedesco si traduce: Der Chef vom Dienst. 
significa un'altra cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu,quella merda di persa,forse hiroito che ancora non ho capito chi cazzo possa essere....insomma altri nomi non li faccio,certo molti di voi erano di milano vi conoscevate e avete sempre negato.Dai su non fare lo stronzone,siete stati delle emerite chiaviche,e non commento oltre perchè non avendo conoscenza delle cose non posso dire nulla.Però so che vi siete comportati di merda,tu e quei delinquenti dell'altro gruppo così è più chiaro.Voglio essere sincero,non mi permetto di entrare nel merito dei cazzi vostri attuali,non conosco le cose,ma vederti fare il paladino della giustizia,è qualcosa che mi provoca parecchio disturbo,non per gli accadimenti attuali,magari hai ragione magari no,ma per tutta una serie di angherie e porcate che ti ho visto amabilmente scrivere tempi addietro,tronfio dell'immunità che ti veniva profferta da quel delinquente di fedifrago e quella grandissima disonesta di persa che tu continui a difendere.Non mi raccontare cazzate a me,ci conosciamo....!


ma tu sei fuori. lo ha critto ieri tubarao che io non facevo parte del gruppo di fb. ma sai leggere o cosa?
se vabbè qui si parlava di carote e tu te ne sei uscito con la marmellata di ciliegie. 
sei patetico, non ti risponderò più. ti ho già risposto migliaia di volte e ripeti sempre le stesse cose di 10 anni fa.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> in effetti rispetto a persa, si è visto proprio di peggio. chen, tu & co, ad esempio


Mai ai tuoi livelli,e ai livelli del tuo amichetto delinquente,quello che sto ancora aspettando sotto casa,alex non ci provare con me.....


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> eh no. è lei che si è attaccata ad una cosa neutra per dare dell'indecente a qualcuno. se io ne ho 12 lei ne ha 2. perché se è vero che io rispondo. lei manco ha il bisogno di essere provocata. e lo fa da un anno. perché solo in uncaso hai ragione tu (e cioè che ho modi da dodicenne) ed è che la signora abbia mai risposto ad una provocazione o ad un insulto. postami dove è successo se ce la fai. e ti dico che non è mai successo


senti a me scocciano tutte ste cose, anche perchè nel reale di problemi ne ho già tanti. sono qua per distrarmi, quindi fate come vi pare: comunque tu una non la lasci passare.

ciao.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh è stato piacevole no?
> Da gran signore qual sono se eri cessa
> non dicevo niente no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



ma infatti all'incontro ho mandato proprio il mio avatar, per fare bella figura:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Aòòò*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma tu sei fuori. lo ha critto ieri tubarao che io non facevo parte del gruppo di fb. ma sai leggere o cosa?


Aòòò sei amico di persa no?E allora?che cazzo vuoi?hai fatto il tuoi comodi,entrando e uscendo  con i tuoi mille nick?pisciate sulle tombe?tumori a destra e manca?e poi sfasciavi il cazzo e correvi da fedifrago e mamma persa per farmi sanzionare per un'emoticon?Alex a me non provare a dissanguarmi i coglioni perchè di cosa te ne ho viste fare parecchio,non fare il povero innocente,perchè tu e quella grandissima merda di persa ne avete combinate di cose...!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> senti a me scocciano tutte ste cose, anche perchè nel reale di problemi ne ho già tanti. sono qua per distrarmi, quindi fate come vi pare: comunque tu una non la lasci passare.
> 
> ciao.


io ho lasciato passare per mesi e mesi. manco scrivevo o leggevo qui dentro. ho ricominciato a leggere e ho visto inculti alla mia donna senza che lei ne avesse mai fatto uno. non vedo un motivo solo per lasciare correre ora. ho lasciato correre. da settembre dell'anno scorso fino ad oggi. anzi direi che non ho lasciato correre. ho ignorato che sono due cose ben diverse. speravo che si facesse altrettanto e non è successo. e ancora non continua a succedere


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aòòò sei amico di persa no?E allora?che cazzo vuoi?hai fatto il tuoi comodi,entrando e uscendo  con i tuoi mille nick?pisciate sulle tombe?tumori a destra e manca?e poi sfasciavi il cazzo e correvi da fedifrago e mamma persa per farmi sanzionare per un'emoticon?Alex a me non provare a dissanguarmi i coglioni perchè di cosa te ne ho viste fare parecchio,non fare il povero innocente,perchè tu e quella grandissima merda di persa ne avete combinate di cose...!


idiot rincoglionito, torna sul pezzo. qui si parlava di persone che facevano parte di un gruppo di fb. persone diverse. un gruppo del quale io e persa manco sapevamo dell'esistenza. se sei ubriaco di prima mattina sei messo male oscuro.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> . speravo che si facesse altrettanto e non è successo.


scusa ma la tua donna ha bisogno di un avvocato? non riesce a gestirsela da sola? tra l'altro mi pare che non sti partecipando alle serate, quindi ...... è un tuo piacere.

ora mi sono scocciato di rispondere. la mia l'ho detta. fate voi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma tu sei fuori. lo ha critto ieri tubarao che io non facevo parte del gruppo di fb. ma sai leggere o cosa?
> se vabbè qui si parlava di carote e tu te ne sei uscito con la marmellata di ciliegie.
> sei patetico, non ti risponderò più. ti ho già risposto migliaia di volte e ripeti sempre le stesse cose di 10 anni fa.


Patetico un beneamato cazzo bello mio.Ripeto da anni quello che ti vedo fare da troppo tempo,sempre con st'aria da innocente del cazzo,capisco che quello che scrivo non ti piace ma me ne sono sbattuto i coglioni,e non sto entrando nel merito delle ragioniche tempo addietro non avevi neanche,entro nel merito delle modalità,e hai proprio una grande faccia da culo,e peggio di te quella merda di tua amica che non ha neanche il coraggio delle sue azioni.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> scusa ma la tua donna ha bisogno di un avvocato? non riesce a gestirsela da sola? tra l'altro mi pare che non sti partecipando alle serate, quindi ...... è un tuo piacere.
> 
> ora mi sono scocciato di rispondere. la mia l'ho detta. fate voi.


lei è lei e io sono io e se qualcuno insulta persone a cui voglio bene intervengo. tu no? benissimo. io si. fai bene tu? probabilmente si, secondo il tuo carattere. non posso saperlo. faccio bene io? e secondo il mio carattere sono sicuro di fare bene. ed è la mia opinione che conta per me, non la tua o di chiunque altro.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Patetico un beneamato cazzo bello mio.Ripeto da anni quello che ti vedo fare da troppo tempo,sempre con st'aria da innocente del cazzo,capisco che quello che scrivo non ti piace ma me ne sono sbattuto i coglioni,e non sto entrando nel merito delle ragioniche tempo addietro non avevi neanche,entro nel merito delle modalità,e hai proprio una grande faccia da culo,e peggio di te quella merda di tua amica che non ha neanche il coraggio delle sue azioni.


ma non è che non mi piace. affatto. sei solo pedante, mica mi infastidisce quello che scrivi
anche perché molte delle cose che scrivi sono solo nella tua testa. è la tua verità. va benissimo. continua a scriverla. io trovo che sia patetico introdurti con questo argomento solo perché hai letto la parola "gruppo" e quindi in maniera automatica pensi sia la cricca milanese e quindi te ne esci con la solita trita e ritrita tiritera mentre qui si parla di un altro gruppo di persone. continua pure


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace, ma non è cosi.
> se hai dei trascorsi con una persona qui dentro, difficile essere obiettivi suule risposte.
> devi comunque fare una grande sforzo...mentre scrivi e commenti, perchè quei trascorsi influiranno direttamente, in negativo o in positivo suula obiettività della tua risposta.
> Se per te una è troia o è una stronza nel reale, perchè è cosi che pensi sia nel reale che di questa persona conosci, come fai poi a quotarla positivamente? ovvio anche il contrario.
> ...


Spider, hai ragione. 
Ho letto che ti interessa sapere. Allora fa una cosa, non leggere me, che non sono obiettiva.
Leggi tutti gli interventi di joey blow in questo 3D  ( al netto degli insulti se non ti piacciono le timte forti) e anche i pochi di sbriciolata: vai al succo dei loro post. Sono due persone che non conoscono di persona le persone coinvolte, nè le storie. Sono due persone fuori dai giochi. Eppure solo leggendo il forum hanno capito tutto.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> idiot rincoglionito, torna sul pezzo. qui si parlava di persone che facevano parte di un gruppo di fb. persone diverse. un gruppo del quale io e persa manco sapevamo dell'esistenza. se sei ubriaco di prima mattina sei messo male oscuro.


SI, scrivevi di me queste cose anche tempo fa quando avevo capito in che razza di giro di merda eri pure tu....!Vedi alex tu dietro un p.c. ti sei sempre divertito a minacciare,fare il duro,spacco qui e spacco li, dietro un pc so tutti grossi e violenti,a me quelli come te e fedifrago hanno sempre fatto sorridere,perchè poi sono quelli che in strada la prima pizza che vola è la loro,continua pure con questo teatrino che sono anni che mandi in scena,magari con interpreti diversi,ed io sto qui a dirti che prima o poi sulla tua strada incontrerai la persona sbagliata,e per quelli come te la persona sbagliata è sempre dietro l'angolo,ma continua pure....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI, scrivevi di me queste cose anche tempo fa quando avevo capito in che razza di giro di merda eri pure tu....!Vedi alex tu dietro un p.c. ti sei sempre divertito a minacciare,fare il duro,spacco qui e spacco li, dietro un pc so tutti grossi e violenti,a me quelli come te e fedifrago hanno sempre fatto sorridere,perchè poi sono quelli che in strada la prima pizza che vola è la loro,continua pure con questo teatrino che sono anni che mandi in scena,magari con interpreti diversi,ed io sto qui a dirti che prima o poi sulla tua strada incontrerai la persona sbagliata,e per quelli come te la persona sbagliata è sempre dietro l'angolo,ma continua pure....


:up:minchia non basta che tubarao che fa parte del gruppo ha scritto IERI a prova di scemo (fatti una domanda) che io non ne ho mai fatto parte. qualcun altro del gruppetto di fb vuole dire a 'sto mentecatto la stessa cosa?

credo che simy ne facesse parte. glielo dici tu simy così me lo togli dai coglioni?


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

:sbatti: 
ma ancora


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:
> ma ancora


allora. credo tu  facessi parte del gruppo di fb dove c'era sole. gli dici al tuo amichetto che manco sapevo esistesse il gruppo? grazie


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> allora. credo tu facessi parte del gruppo di fb dove c'era sole. gli dici al tuo amichetto che manco sapevo esistesse il gruppo? grazie



ma non credo che lui si riferisca al gruppo di fb. 
comunque no, non ne facevi parte. se qualcuno ti abbia parlato della sua esistenza non saprei...ma comunque non ne facevi parte.
ma fondamentalmente ne faceva parte chi ha partecipato ai raduni


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> :up:minchia non basta che tubarao che fa parte del gruppo ha scritto IERI a prova di scemo (fatti una domanda) che io non ne ho mai fatto parte. qualcun altro del gruppetto di fb vuole dire a 'sto mentecatto la stessa cosa?
> 
> credo che simy ne facesse parte. glielo dici tu simy così me lo togli dai coglioni?


Dimmelo tu di persona magari,so che ogni tanto passi da roma,sono curioso di conoscere questo eroe senza macchia e senza paura,il difensore delle cause giuste,sto cuor di leone,perchè scomodare persone che stai smerdando come sei solito fare?dai tira fuori un pò di coglioni almeno una volta nella vita no,dai seguito al tuo livore,ai tuoi insulti,non fare altre chiacchere..!


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

leggere ... ok ... cose che capitano. 
capita, che le strade si dividono ...
capita, che alcune cose poi, danno fastidio 
capita, qui e qua ... 

ma alcune cose ... hanno lasciato dell'amaro. 

sono un po' ... come dire, sconcertata ... 

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non credo che lui si riferisca al gruppo di fb.
> comunque no, non ne facevi parte. se qualcuno ti abbia parlato della sua esistenza non saprei...ma comunque non ne facevi parte.
> ma fondamentalmente ne faceva parte chi ha partecipato ai raduni


grazie. il resto si commenta da sé. non c'entravano un cazzo le persone della cricca e lui ce le ha volute mettere dentro per forza.
patetico


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggere ... ok ... cose che capitano.
> capita, che le strade si dividono ...
> ...


Embè questi stronzi minacciavano le persone,l'amico di questo signore,l'ex gestore si è anche permesso di scrivermi che dovevo guardarmi le spalle quando tornavo la sera a casa....!E possono girarmi i coglioni o no?devo leggere anche che persone girino serenamente qui dentro sotto altro nick dopo avere avallato IN TUTTO E PER TUTTO I COMPORTAMENTI DI QUESTE PERSONE DI MERDA!!!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmelo tu di persona magari,so che ogni tanto passi da roma,sono curioso di conoscere questo eroe senza macchia e senza paura,il difensore delle cause giuste,sto cuor di leone,perchè scomodare persone che stai smerdando come sei solito fare?dai tira fuori un pò di coglioni almeno una volta nella vita no,dai seguito al tuo livore,ai tuoi insulti,non fare altre chiacchere..!


ti ho invitato diverse volte qui. non sei mai venuto. quindi....


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Patetico*



passaparola ha detto:


> grazie. il resto si commenta da sé. non c'entravano un cazzo le persone della cricca e lui ce le ha volute mettere dentro per forza.
> patetico


Patetico dillo a tua madre coglione,e ti ripeto se hai un minimo di amor proprio prova a dirmelo faccia a faccia pezzo di merda.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Patetico dillo a tua madre coglione,e ti ripeto se hai un minimo di amor proprio prova a dirmelo faccia a faccia pezzo di merda.


abito a segrate. se vieni qui te lo dico.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Patetico dillo a tua madre coglione,e ti ripeto se hai un minimo di amor proprio prova a dirmelo faccia a faccia pezzo di merda.


patetico


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Quindi*



passaparola ha detto:


> ti ho invitato diverse volte qui. non sei mai venuto. quindi....


Quindi che coglione?Mi faccio 600 km per prendere a calci nel culo un povero disadattato,che minaccia le persone senza poi portare a termine un cazzo?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi che coglione?Mi faccio 600 km per prendere a calci nel culo un povero disadattato,che minaccia le persone senza poi portare a termine un cazzo?


e dovrei farmele io? ahahahahahahah
patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> grazie. il resto si commenta da sé. non c'entravano un cazzo le persone della cricca e lui ce le ha volute mettere dentro per forza.
> patetico



ma guarda che lui sta parlando dei fatti della cricca non di quelli del gruppo anche perchè non li conosce (se non quello che si legge qui)  e non potrebbe parlarne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

aspettate un attimo che fra poco il livello degli insulti si alza. solo un secondo


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui sta parlando dei fatti della cricca non di quelli del gruppo anche perchè non li conosce (se non quello che si legge qui)  e non potrebbe parlarne


Appunto,sto testa di cazzo.Fa finta di non capire,come quella merda dell'amica sua.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui sta parlando dei fatti della cricca non di quelli del gruppo anche perchè non li conosce (se non quello che si legge qui)  e non potrebbe parlarne


ma certo che lo so! glielo spieghi tu che non c'entra un cazzo oppure se si parla di cucina lui se ne esce che siccome la cricca mangiava allora può ribadire la solita tiritera? è patetico aahhahahahaha


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non credo che lui si riferisca al gruppo di fb.
> comunque no, non ne facevi parte. se qualcuno ti abbia parlato della sua esistenza non saprei...ma comunque non ne facevi parte.
> ma fondamentalmente ne faceva parte chi ha partecipato ai raduni


perchè non mi avete mai invitato a raduni???

non mi volete???


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,sto testa di cazzo.Fa finta di non capire,come quella merda dell'amica sua.


io ho capito benissimo. è che quello che scrivi non c'èntra un cazzo con quello che succede sempre. ma come ti spieghi che io sono sempre qua anche se admin giovanni non mi vuole? dai di che io sono amichetto pure con questo amministratore ahahahahah patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè non mi avete mai invitato a raduni???
> 
> non mi volete???


Non ne abbiamo più fatti di raduni ufficiali da quando sei entrato


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> aspettate un attimo che fra poco il livello degli insulti si alza. solo un secondo


E certo dietro un p.c ti senti un eroe!Io pensavo che avresti avuto il buon gusto di tacere,di stare in silenzio,invece hai sempre la prosopopea di chi si crede sempre dalla parte della ragione,adesso capisco cosa hai in comune con quella merda di persa.Bè continua pure il tuo teatrino,infondo conosco già il finale,non fai un cazzo,come sempre solo minacce....!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> perchè non mi avete mai invitato a raduni???
> 
> non mi volete???


perchè da quando sei entrato non ne abbiamo più fatti!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo dietro un p.c ti senti un eroe!Io pensavo che avresti avuto il buon gusto di tacere,di stare in silenzio,invece hai sempre la prosopopea di chi si crede sempre dalla parte della ragione,adesso capisco cosa hai in comune con quella merda di persa.Bè continua pure il tuo teatrino,infondo conosco già il finale,non fai un cazzo,come sempre solo minacce....!


io non ti ho minacciato lo hai fatto tu e non dai mai seguito alle stesse ahahahahaha patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Se*



passaparola ha detto:


> io ho capito benissimo. è che quello che scrivi non c'èntra un cazzo con quello che succede sempre. ma come ti spieghi che io sono sempre qua anche se admin giovanni non mi vuole? dai di che io sono amichetto pure con questo amministratore ahahahahah patetico:mrgreen:


Se vuoi puoi sempre provare a piagnucolare e chiedere una sanzione per una mia parola fuori posta,che MASCHIONE DURO CHE SEI!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se vuoi puoi sempre provare a piagnucolare e chiedere una sanzione per una mia parola fuori posta,che MASCHIONE DURO CHE SEI!


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*ALex*



passaparola ha detto:


> io non ti ho minacciato lo hai fatto tu e non dai mai seguito alle stesse ahahahahaha patetico:mrgreen:


Sei bravo a misitificare ma non è che sei così credibile,ti è chiaro vero?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei bravo a misitificare ma non è che sei così credibile,ti è chiaro vero?


comprati un vocabolario e trovati la differenza tra insulti e minacce. sempre tu sia in grado di utilizzarne uno. illetterato patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> patetico:mrgreen:


Si,tu sei una grande uomo invece....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tu sei una grande uomo invece....


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



passaparola ha detto:


> comprati un vocabolario e trovati la differenza tra insulti e minacce. illetterato patetico:mrgreen:[/QUOTECerto,dietro un pc sei proprio maschio....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> passaparola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > comprati un vocabolario e trovati la differenza tra insulti e minacce. illetterato patetico:mrgreen:[/QUOTECerto,dietro un pc sei proprio maschio....
> ...


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

minchia ma quanto è utile il copiaincolla?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,tu sei una grande uomo invece....


Guarda che questo coglione è bravo a) a minacciare da dietro un pc e b) a minacciare, e minacciare pesantemente dove nessun'altro vede o sente nulla, donne in difficoltà. Salvo poi professarsene amico. Attenzione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > patetico:mrgreen:
> ...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che questo coglione è bravo a) a minacciare da dietro un pc e b) a minacciare, e minacciare pesantemente dove nessun'altro vede o sente nulla, donne in difficoltà. Salvo poi professarsene amico. Attenzione.


Sono anni che agisce così,ma poi si caga sotto,tranquillo è carta conosciutissima!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> passaparola ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma ti sei mai chiesto come mai l'amico tuo non è riuscito a farmi mai un cazzo?ti sei mai chiesto come mai mi sono divertito fino alla fine a coglionarlo nonostante le sue amicizie potenti?Ti fai poco domande,minchietta mia....!
> ...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

almeno quotate bene


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono anni che agisce così,ma poi si caga sotto,tranquillo è carta conosciutissima!


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè da quando sei entrato non ne abbiamo più fatti!


no...siccome leggevo di discussioni e "aggaddi" vari causati (anche) da raduni vari...

...voglio dire: o li avete fatti e non mi avete invitato, oppure c'è chi litiga (si sciarrìa) per argomenti che risalgono ad...almeno 2 anni fa!?!?!?!? 

in entrambe i casi...ma siete totalmente pazzi?!?!?!?!?! :unhappy:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> almeno quotate bene


io quoto benissimo. è il tuo amichetto che ha la bava alla bocca e gli sta scoppiando il fegato che non riesce manco a quotare da quanto gli sta uscendo il fumo dalle orecchie.
ed è divertente. da morire


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> no...siccome leggevo di discussioni e "aggaddi" vari causati (anche) da raduni vari...
> 
> ...voglio dire: o li avete fatti e non mi avete invitato, oppure c'è chi litiga (si sciarrìa) per argomenti che risalgono ad...almeno 2 anni fa!?!?!?!?
> 
> in entrambe i casi...ma siete totalmente pazzi?!?!?!?!?! :unhappy:


la seconda che hai detto. roba vecchia come al solito che ogni tanto viene riesumata...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> io quoto benissimo. *è il tuo amichetto che ha la bava alla bocca e gli sta scoppiando il fegato che non riesce manco a quotare da quanto gli sta uscendo il fumo dalle orecchie.
> *ed è divertente. da morire


sul neretto mi viene proprio da ridere perchè conoscendolo so perfettamente che non è cosi.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che questo coglione è bravo a) a minacciare da dietro un pc e b) a minacciare, e minacciare pesantemente dove nessun'altro vede o sente nulla, donne in difficoltà. Salvo poi professarsene amico. Attenzione.


ma quanto deve essere umiliante sapere di aver fallito ed essere rifiutato e considerato ridicolo e buffone da chi invece perfino il conte  considera meglio tanto da smollargliela? quanto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
U M I L I A N T E :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto mi viene proprio da ridere perchè conoscendolo so perfettamente che non è cosi.


GIà. Perché NON DICI CHE LUI NON VOLLE VEDERE ME E SOLE A ROMA E Mò INVECE VUOLE ESSERE VENUTO A TROVaRE, IL COGLIONCELLO SENZA MACCHIA E SENZA PAURA?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
opss mi è scappato il caps, chiedo scusa


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto. roba vecchia come al solito che ogni tanto viene riesumata...


siccome sono un po' annoiato e "schiffarato"...mi posso inserire in questa diatriba???:mrgreen:

mi dai spunti???


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto. roba vecchia come al solito che ogni tanto viene riesumata...


dal tuo rimbecillito e patetico amichetto però, dovresti sottolinearlo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> siccome sono un po' annoiato e "schiffarato"...mi posso inserire in questa diatriba???:mrgreen:
> 
> mi dai spunti???



bo. fai tu... tanto qualunque cosa a questo punto fa brodo. io mi tiro fuori che sono già annoiata.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Spider, hai ragione.
> Ho letto che ti interessa sapere. Allora fa una cosa, non leggere me, che non sono obiettiva.
> Leggi tutti gli interventi di joey blow in questo 3D  ( al netto degli insulti se non ti piacciono le timte forti) e anche i pochi di sbriciolata: vai al succo dei loro post. Sono due persone che non conoscono di persona le persone coinvolte, nè le storie. Sono due persone fuori dai giochi. Eppure solo leggendo il forum *hanno capito tutto*.


allora  a me mancano dei pezzi .


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> siccome sono un po' annoiato e "schiffarato"...mi posso inserire in questa diatriba???:mrgreen:
> 
> mi dai spunti???


schiffarato è orrendo:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> dal tuo *rimbecillito e patetico amichetto p*erò, dovresti sottolinearlo.:mrgreen:


certo sono sempre gli altri i patetici vero? 

comunque non ho ne voglia nè intenzione di discutere.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora  a me mancano dei pezzi .


no è che tu sei normale


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> no è che tu sei normale


adesso.
un tempo ambigua etc.vabé


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> schiffarato è orrendo:mrgreen:


panormitan slang


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma quanto deve essere umiliante sapere di aver fallito ed essere rifiutato e considerato ridicolo e buffone da chi invece perfino il conte considera meglio tanto da smollargliela? quanto? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> U M I L I A N T E :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Te l'ho già detto ieri: non è che continuando a ripetere le michiate che s'è inventata Sole, e che ha anche ammesso, diventano vere. Forse non è chiaro. Come anche forse non ti è chiaro che questa fino a ieri andava in giro con un materasso legato dietro la schiena cercando di circuire e scopare praticamente con CHIUNQUE anche qui dentro. Non so se è chiaro anche questo. E non so se è chiaro se sei più patetico tu, ometto viscido e vigliacco, che minacci donne in crisi per motivi di una tale futilità che manco sto qui a scrivere, o quella zoccola che t'accompagna che s'è scopata mezzo mondo, o ci ha provato, per poi avere quel coraggio dettato dalla più totale stupidità di fare la morale agli altri e definire amica ritrovata una poverina che fino a ieri lei ha infamato e tu hai insultato, minacciato, intimidito e vessato, vigliacco pezzo di merda stupido e stronzo che altro non sei. Senza palle e senza dignità, oltre che senza cervello.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> certo sono sempre gli altri i patetici vero?
> 
> comunque non ho ne voglia nè intenzione di discutere.


è lui che ha ritirato fuori 'sta cosa o no? dove non c'entrava un cazzo. si lo ha fatto lui.
si lui è patetico per come fa ogni volta senza motivo. e se fossi un amica glielo dovresti far capire.
ma ti capisco simy. e sono serio adesso. gli vuoi bene. e lo capisco. e oscuro è anche una brava persona. e lo so. ma francamente quando fa così è patetico e tira fuori il suo lato da imbecille patentato. e sono anche sicuro che sei fortunata ad aver un amico come lui. e ti fa onore difenderlo sempre e fa onore a lui farlo nei tuoi confronti. ma che è patetico e si vede lontano un miglio quando comincia  a fare così


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> adesso.
> un tempo ambigua etc.vabé


nononono. ma infatti vuoi sapere cosa ho omesso e volevo continuare nella frase? : anche se hai i tuoi bei difettucci A VOLTE. compreso anche quello.  ALMENO UNA  VOLTA. Per me, eh?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto ieri: non è che continuando a ripetere le michiate che s'è inventata Sole, e che ha anche ammesso, diventano vere. Forse non è chiaro. Come anche forse non ti è chiaro che questa fino a ieri andava in giro con un materasso legato dietro la schienza cercando di circuire e scopare praticamente con CHIUNQUE anche qui dentro. Non so se è chiaro anche questo. E non so se è chiaro se sei più patetico tu, ometto viscido e vigliacco, che minacci donne in crisi per motivi di una tale futilità che manco sto qui a scrivere, o quella zoccola che t'accompagna che s'è scopata mezzo mondo, o ci ha provato, per poi avere quel coraggio dettato dalla più totale stupidità di fare la morale agli altri e definire amica ritrovata una poverina che fino a ieri lei ha infamato e tu hai insultato, minacciato, intimidito e vessato, vigliacco pezzo di merda stupido e stronzo che altro non sei. Senza palle e senza dignità, oltre che senza cervello.


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> nononono. ma infatti vuoi sapere cosa ho omesso e volevo continuare nella frase.a*nche se hai i tuoi bei difettucci *A VOLTE. compreso anche quello.  ALMENO UNA  VOLTA. Per me, eh?


ma quando mai, son perfettissima.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando mai, son perfettissima.


patetica:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> allora a me mancano dei pezzi .


certo, intenta com'eri nel perdere la verginità. piuttosto, com'è andata?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Te l'ho già detto ieri: non è che continuando a ripetere le michiate che s'è inventata Sole, e che ha anche ammesso, diventano vere. Forse non è chiaro. Come anche forse non ti è chiaro che questa fino a ieri andava in giro con un materasso legato dietro la schienza *cercando di circuire e scopare praticamente con CHIUNQUE anche qui dentro.* Non so se è chiaro anche questo. E non so se è chiaro se sei più patetico tu, ometto viscido e vigliacco, che minacci donne in crisi per motivi di una tale futilità che manco sto qui a scrivere, o quella zoccola che t'accompagna che s'è scopata mezzo mondo, o ci ha provato, per poi avere quel coraggio dettato dalla più totale stupidità di fare la morale agli altri e definire amica ritrovata una poverina che fino a ieri lei ha infamato e tu hai insultato, minacciato, intimidito e vessato, vigliacco pezzo di merda stupido e stronzo che altro non sei. Senza palle e senza dignità, oltre che senza cervello.


con me no...

...forse perchè era innamorata di me...???


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> patetico:mrgreen:


Perchè, non è forse vero? E' vero o no?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè, non è forse vero? E' vero o no?


ma quale cosa dello sproloquio che io manco ho letto? ahahahhaha
patetico:mrgreen:
e che non continuerò a non leggere perché
o sono puttanate 
o sono ininfluenti (e lo sono) ahahhaahhahah


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma quale cosa dello sproloquio che io manco ho letto? ahahahhaha
> patetico:mrgreen:


Non hai letto? Hai letto, hai letto. E' che sei un poveraccio stronzo vigliacco. Ecco cos'è. Che tu leggi tutto. Tu e l'amica tua.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai letto? Hai letto, hai letto. E' che sei un poveraccio stronzo vigliacco. Ecco cos'è. Che tu leggi tutto. Tu e l'amica tua.


nono ho visto una spataffiata di almeno 10 righe che non ho voglia di leggere. ho quotato e ho copiaincollato
patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> è lui che ha ritirato fuori 'sta cosa o no? dove non c'entrava un cazzo. si lo ha fatto lui.
> si lui è patetico per come fa ogni volta senza motivo. e se fossi un amica glielo dovresti far capire.
> ma ti capisco simy. e sono serio adesso. gli vuoi bene. e lo capisco. e oscuro è anche una brava persona. e lo so. ma francamente quando fa così è patetico e tira fuori il suo lato da imbecille patentato. e sono anche sicuro che sei fortunata ad aver un amico come lui. e ti fa onore difenderlo sempre e fa onore a lui farlo nei tuoi confronti. ma che è patetico e si vede lontano un miglio quando comincia a fare così


non ha bisogno della mia difesa. sa farlo benissimo da solo.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> non ha bisogno della mia difesa. sa farlo benissimo da solo.


si lo vedo


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> nono ho visto una spataffiata di almeno 10 righe che non ho voglia di leggere. ho quotato e ho copiaincollato
> patetico:mrgreen:


Senza un briciolo di dignità, nè cervello, nè niente. Di palle. Zero. Meno anzi. Che merda. Che merde.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Ehi ciao amici!
un raduno ?
Una cena ?
Un incontro per approfondire la conoscenza?
qualche mp
caffè thè
mè....
hahahahahhahaha


Non ricordo dove e chi ha scritto che teatrino è abbastanza orribile 
invece devo dire che lo trovo simpatico....


Sto cercando di costruire una rete di persone 
"ecosolidali"(uahhahahhahahahah)e soprattutto riservati ocio che qualcuno potrebbe 
essere contattato haahhahahhahahahah
ciao belli!!!!!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza un briciolo di dignità, nè cervello, nè niente. Di palle. Zero. Meno anzi. Che merda. Che merde.


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

*joey blow*

e a proposito, emerito coglione. estendo l'invito anche a te a compraeti un vocabolario/dizionario, sfogliarlo e trovare la differenza tra le definizioni di insultare e minacciare. e direi che essere messo sullo stesso livello di oscuro è umiliante. mai quanto essere rifiutato e ridicolizzato da chi non ha rifiutato il conte certo, ma sempre umiliante.
copiaincolla:
patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> io quoto benissimo. è il tuo amichetto che ha la bava alla bocca e gli sta scoppiando il fegato che non riesce manco a quotare da quanto gli sta uscendo il fumo dalle orecchie.
> ed è divertente. da morire


Ci conosciamo,e sai bene che questo non è litigare,a me il fumo esce solo dalle palle.:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> e a proposito, emerito coglione. estendo l'invito anche a te a comprati un vocabolario/dizionario, sfogliarlo e trovare la differenza tra le definizioni di *insultare e minacciare*. e direi che essere messo sullo stesso livello di oscuro è umiliante. mai quant essere rifiutato da chi non ha rifiutato il conte certo, ma sempre umiliante.
> copiaincolla:
> patetico:mrgreen:


Tu l'hai MINACCIATA. Come hai fatto, anche pubblicamente, in altre occasioni, sempre con donne perchè, c'è da dirlo, la galanteria ed il coraggio non ti difettano. E poi, certo, l'hai anche INSULTATA, tanto per non farsi mancare nulla. Sapendo, peraltro, che lei già non stava bene. Ed aggiungendo l'aggravante dei futili se non futilissimi motivi. Tu sei un poveraccio, realmente. Vigliacco, scemo, ipocrita, viscido paraculo senza palle. Senza vergogna, senza dignità, senza niente. Sei meno di zero.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo,e sai bene che questo non è litigare,a me il fumo esce solo dalle palle.:mrgreen:


perché hanno delle perdite


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu l'hai MINACCIATA. Come hai fatto, anche pubblicamente, in altre occasioni, sempre con donne perchè, c'è da dirlo, la galanteria ed il coraggio non ti difettano. E poi, certo, l'hai anche INSULTATA, tanto per non farsi mancare nulla. Sapendo, peraltro, che lei già non stava bene. Ed aggiungendo l'aggravante dei futili se non futilissimi motivi. Tu sei un poveraccio, realmente. Vigliacco, scemo, ipocrita, viscido paraculo senza palle. Senza vergogna, senza dignità, senza niente. Sei meno di zero.


copiaincolla
patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci conosciamo,e sai bene che questo non è litigare,a me il fumo esce solo dalle palle.:mrgreen:





passaparola ha detto:


> perché hanno delle perdite


opcorn:

siccome vi conosco entrambi a me fate ridere quando "litigate" ... lo posso dire?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: bella, infatti! 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> perché hanno delle perdite


Si grazie al tuo culo....!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?


tu prepara i pop corn :mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

nessuno degli amici di quintina ora viene a difenderla solo perché jb e non io la mette in mezzo? ma l'amicizia è solo difenderla quando una cosa la fa scorrettamente (secondo voi e non è cos') una persona a voi sgradita? e questo quello che siete. amici part-time


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> opcorn:
> 
> siccome vi conosco entrambi a me fate ridere quando "litigate" ... lo posso dire?


certo che lo puoi dire


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?


Si infatti comincio a credere che qualcuno lo paghi ...o almeno me lo auguro :mrgreen: tanto per dare un senso al tutto


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si infatti comincio a credere che qualcuno lo paghi ...o almeno me lo auguro :mrgreen: tanto per dare un senso al tutto


stanne fuori. che i tuoi commenti sono errati perché non puoi sapere. fuori luogo per lo stesso motivo


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si grazie al tuo culo....!:mrgreen:


questo è sia patetico che disgustoso:bleah:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Ma lo sapete che io, cazzo, non ci trovo davvero nulla da ridere, faccine annesse? Io sono mortalmente serio. Forse non capite e non vi rendete conto, ma qua voialtri simpaticoni dell'inner circle su facebook dei miei coglioni avete fatto cene ed aperitivi, raduni e non so cos'altro, con una merda d'uomo che se la prende con le persone più deboli ed indifese. Gente che è pure amica vostra. Con l'avallo di quell'altro barilotto di merda. Non so. Ed invece d'incularveli a sangue o non interventi o mantenete un'equidistanza farlocca e fittizia che è vomitevole. Ridete, dai.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> nessuno degli amici di quintina ora viene a difenderla solo perché jb e non io la mette in mezzo? ma l'amicizia è solo difenderla quando una cosa la fa scorrettamente (secondo voi e non è cos') una persona a voi sgradita? e questo quello che siete. amici part-time


Per onestà intellettuale devo scrivere una cosa:in effetti quello che ho scritto non c'entrava un cazzo,e se leggevi bene ho anche scritto che potresti pure avere ragione o magari no....!Sinceramente è che dal mio punto di vista sei poco credibile come paladino della giustizia,ma tu permaloso e hai preso d'aceto.Se ti fossi comportato con la stessa onestà intellettuale potevi ammettere che nel passato hai agito proprio di merda....non credo riuscirai mai ad ammetterlo.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che io, cazzo, non ci trova davvero nulla da ridere, faccine annesse? Io sono mortalmente serio. Forse non capite e non vi rendete conto, ma qua voialtri simpaticoni dell'inner circle su facebook dei miei coglioni avete fatto cene ed aperitivi, raduni e non so cos'altro, con una merda d'uomo che se la prende con le persone più deboli ed indifese. Gente che è pure amica vostra. Con l'avallo di quell'altro barilotto di merda. Non so. Ed invece d'incularveli a sangue o non interventi o mantenete un'equidistanza che è vomitevole. Ridete, dai.


patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Mi sono persa :
"barilotto di merda" chi è?


----------



## viola di mare (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehi ciao amici!
> un raduno ?
> Una cena ?
> Un incontro per approfondire la conoscenza?
> ...



Scusa oggi prendo tutto di petto
Le persone riservate ci sono eccome
Qui c'è gente che sa un sacco di cazzi di altri e non parla nemmeno quando viene presa di mira.
Quindi vediamo di finirla con sto circo perchè c'è gente che anche se attaccata non si abbassa a rilevare le cose che sa

Non è un attacco a te, sia chiaro....Aprofitto solo della tua battuta


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per onestà intellettuale devo scrivere una cosa:in effetti quello che ho scritto non c'entrava un cazzo,e se leggevi bene ho anche scritto che potresti pure avere ragione o magari no....!Sinceramente è che dal mio punto di vista sei poco credibile come paladino della giustizia,ma tu permaloso e hai preso d'aceto.Se ti fossi comportato con la stessa onestà intellettuale potevi ammettere che nel passato hai agito proprio di merda....non credo riuscirai mai ad ammetterlo.


giustizia? ma quale giustizia. io il paladino lo sto facendo per la mia donna. qui la giustizia non c'entra nulla. e se PER TE non sono credibile mentre difendo la mia donna da insulti e attacchi  di persone dalle quali ci siamo allontanati da un anno e che ancora perniciosmente sono  attaccati come una cozza allo scoglio (e non solo dentro il forum) *MA TU CE L'HAI L'IDEA DI QUANTO ME NE FOTTA?*


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ma fate i turni ? tipo alle 14 attacca qualcun'altro ?


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo sapete che io, cazzo, non ci trovo davvero nulla da ridere, faccine annesse? Io sono mortalmente serio. Forse non capite e non vi rendete conto, ma qua voialtri simpaticoni dell'inner circle su facebook dei miei coglioni avete fatto cene ed aperitivi, raduni e non so cos'altro, con una merda d'uomo che se la prende con le persone più deboli ed indifese. Gente che è pure amica vostra. Con l'avallo di quell'altro barilotto di merda. Non so. Ed invece d'incularveli a sangue o non interventi o mantenete un'equidistanza farlocca e fittizia che è vomitevole. Ridete, dai.


guarda che lui non c'è mai stato nei raduni, aperitivi e quant altro... 

e il ridere è il teatrino tra alex/oscuro che ha riesumato le stesse storie di secoli fa. 
sul resto quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si infatti comincio a credere che qualcuno lo paghi ...o almeno me lo auguro :mrgreen: tanto per dare un senso al tutto


Intanto questo 3d tira molto più di altri.Provo a fare un discorso serio anche se con voi....la verità è che il trash piace a tutti noi,certo, gli insulti non sono un granchè,mancano di creatività,non sono grevi,non ci sono insulti alle famiglie,un livello elementare,però questo scannarsi attira!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi prendo tutto di petto
> Le persone riservate ci sono eccome
> *Qui c'è gente che sa un sacco di cazzi di altri e non parla nemmeno quando viene presa di mira.
> Quindi vediamo di finirla con sto circo perchè c'è gente che anche se attaccata non si abbassa a rilevare le cose che sa
> ...



quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> nessuno degli amici di quintina ora viene a difenderla solo perché jb e non io la mette in mezzo? ma l'amicizia è solo difenderla quando una cosa la fa scorrettamente (secondo voi e non è cos') una persona a voi sgradita? e questo quello che siete. amici part-time


Io fino ad ora sono stata a correre perché oggi sto in ferie. Arrivo e leggo.
Quoto ogni virgola di joey, ha detto solo che la verità.
Tu e la tua bella siete approfittatori di una donna che sta male, alla quale tu hai augurato un lungo e lento stillicidio di dolore ben sapendo cosa stava passando alcuni mesi fa. La tua bella all'epoca non ha alzato un dito perché secondo il suo cervello bacato  quintina stava dalla parte sbagliata. Merde tutte e due, tu e lei. Ora che vi fa comodo la difendete. Doppiamente merde.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto


E porca troia, che due coglioni


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> giustizia? ma quale giustizia. io il paladino lo sto facendo per la mia donna. qui la giustizia non c'entra nulla. e se PER TE non sono credibile mentre difendo la mia donna da insulti e attacchi  di persone dalle quali ci siamo allontanati da un anno e che ancora perniciosmente sono  attaccati come una cozza allo scoglio (e non solo dentro il forum) *MA TU CE L'HAI L'IDEA DI QUANTO ME NE FOTTA?*


Ma che ti devo dire?difendere la propria donna può essere onorevole nei modi giusti,e se realmente attaccata.IO DEI VOSTRI CAZZI PRIVATI NON SO NULLA.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E porca troia, che due coglioni


ormai sono diventate due mongolfiere.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che lui non c'è mai stato nei raduni, aperitivi e quant altro...
> 
> e il ridere è il teatrino tra alex/oscuro che ha riesumato le stesse storie di secoli fa.
> sul resto quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto


Simò per l'amore di Gesù, rimontati la metà del cervello che tiene Oscuro in ostaggio.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi prendo tutto di petto
> *Le persone riservate ci sono eccome*
> Qui c'è gente che sa un sacco di cazzi di altri e non parla nemmeno quando viene presa di mira.
> Quindi vediamo di finirla con sto circo perchè c'è gente che anche se attaccata non si abbassa a rilevare le cose che sa
> ...



Lo so
la cosa bella è che questo circo fa uscire le altre
qui come in qualsiasi luogo...


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> giustizia? ma quale giustizia. io il paladino lo sto facendo per la mia donna. qui la giustizia non c'entra nulla. e se PER TE non sono credibile mentre difendo la mia donna da insulti e attacchi  di persone dalle quali ci siamo allontanati da un anno e che ancora perniciosmente sono  attaccati come una cozza allo scoglio (e non solo dentro il forum) *MA TU CE L'HAI L'IDEA DI QUANTO ME NE FOTTA?*



Ha capito che difendi la tua donna, nel frattempo si sta rivolgendo a un passato recente di vari 3D, e probabilmente ad un passato lontano, in pratica parlava di un po di tutto e mischiando il tutto, non riesce a scindere e quindi succede un casino, poi la maniera che si ha nel discutere :mrgreen: da uno spunto in più per colorare il tutto, colorare va bene ? :mrgreen:


PS poi ci sono il soliti noti che ci sguazzano e aizzano ridendoci di gusto, ma vabbè questa è un'altra storia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> guarda che lui non c'è mai stato nei raduni, aperitivi e quant altro...
> 
> e il ridere è il teatrino tra alex/oscuro che ha riesumato le stesse storie di secoli fa.
> sul resto quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto


Ho riesumato cose di anni fa perchè alex paladino delle cose giuste è come vedere pacciani che recita messa,e dai!:rotfl:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che lui non c'è mai stato nei raduni, aperitivi e quant altro...
> 
> e il ridere è il teatrino tra alex/oscuro che ha riesumato le stesse storie di secoli fa.
> sul resto quello che dovevo dire l'ho detto


non è vero. ai raduni mai. aperitivi e cene qualcuno. con le persone del gruppo di fb (del quale non facevo parte) credo 4 incontri in tutto. forse 5. compreso quello che ha raccontato tubarao. dove c'era l'energumeno troglodita  amico della matraini (incontrato 2 volte peraltro) che tutte e due le volte ci ha ammorbato per ore sui discorsi dei club privè. ma in effetti, quello lì da dove l'avete acchiappato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi prendo tutto di petto
> Le persone riservate ci sono eccome
> Qui c'è gente che sa un sacco di cazzi di altri e non parla nemmeno quando viene presa di mira.
> Quindi vediamo di finirla con sto circo perchè c'è gente che anche se attaccata non si abbassa a rilevare le cose che sa
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> giustizia? ma quale giustizia. io il paladino lo sto facendo per la mia donna. qui la giustizia non c'entra nulla. e se PER TE non sono credibile mentre difendo la mia donna da insulti e attacchi di persone dalle quali ci siamo allontanati da un anno e che ancora perniciosmente sono attaccati come una cozza allo scoglio (e non solo dentro il forum) *MA TU CE L'HAI L'IDEA DI QUANTO ME NE FOTTA?*


posso dire la mia: la tua donna sa difendersi da sola e cosi sembra che sia una povera idiota che ha bisogno che arrivi il paladino della giustiza a spaccare il mondo. io al suo posto nel leggere le tue esternazioni mi sentirei davvero umiliata come donna e come compagna... IMHO


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Simò per l'amore di Gesù, rimontati la metà del cervello che tiene Oscuro in ostaggio.


ahahahahahaahahaha
bella questa :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> non è vero. ai raduni mai. aperitivi e cene qualcuno. con le persone del gruppo di fb (del quale non facevo parte) credo 4 incontri in tutto. forse 5. compreso quello che ha raccontato tubarao. dove c'era l'energumeno troglodita amico della matraini (incontrato 2 volte peraltro) che tutte e due le volte ci ha ammorbato per ore sui discorsi dei club privè. ma in effetti, quello lì da dove l'avete acchiappato?



ok.. io alle cene non c'ero, molte cose non le sapevo.


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahaahahaha
> bella questa :mrgreen:


effettivamente era carina :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahaahahaha
> bella questa :mrgreen:


Infatti jb è famoso per la sua vena comica pari all' ingombro del suo pisello....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho riesumato cose di anni fa perchè alex paladino delle cose giuste è come vedere pacciani che recita messa,e dai!:rotfl:


come se la tua opinione contasse qualcosa:mrgreen:
è come se si tenesse in contol'opinone di un figlio di 3 anni su di un grave problema familiare e questo si che sarebbe patetico, ma qui quando fai quello che stai facendo sei tu che sei
(copiaincolla)
patetico:mrgreen:


----------



## viola di mare (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto questo 3d tira molto più di altri.Provo a fare un discorso serio anche se con voi....la verità è che il trash piace a tutti noi,certo, gli insulti non sono un granchè,mancano di creatività,non sono grevi,non ci sono insulti alle famiglie,un livello elementare,però questo scannarsi attira!




questo lo dici tu, io sono nuova e a me francamente non importa nulla di tutto questo, posso solo dire che da due giorni mi è venuta voglia di andarmene ed io qui ci sono entrata perchè avevo bisogno di parlare, sfogarmi e ricevere consigli da voi... ora questo posto me lo state facendo quasi disprezzare... perchè capisco le litigate, capisco il rinfacciarsi, capisco tutto, ma non capisco perchè in questo modo, così cattivo...


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa oggi prendo tutto di petto
> Le persone riservate ci sono eccome
> Qui c'è gente che sa un sacco di cazzi di altri e non parla nemmeno quando viene presa di mira.
> Quindi vediamo di finirla con sto circo perchè c'è gente che anche se attaccata non si abbassa a rilevare le cose che sa
> ...


certo. qui sul forum. in altre sedi avoja
e per queste falsità e ipocrisia meritereste tutti che Sole si fosse copiata tutti i discorsi del gruppo e gruppetto di fb dove tutti (e quindi anche sole)  dicevano qualsiasi cosa su tutto e tutti e ve li piazzasse su quel grugno che vi ritrovate


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> posso dire la mia: la tua donna sa difendersi da sola e cosi sembra che sia una povera idiota che ha bisogno che arrivi il paladino della giustiza a spaccare il mondo. io al suo posto nel leggere le tue esternazioni mi sentirei davvero umiliata come donna e come compagna... IMHO


questione di opinioni.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Lo so
> la cosa bella è che questo circo fa uscire le altre
> qui come in qualsiasi luogo...


Dipende a chi ti riferisci
Meglio che esca da sto 3d perchè strano ma vero al limite questa volta ci sono io
Ariscusa


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Infatti jb è famoso per la sua vena comica pari all' ingombro del suo pisello....


ma no, invece è divertente, anche intelligente e arguto...

simile a te...entrambi infatti avete il "solo" difetto di farvelo diventare duro (metodo comunque migliore di prendere il viagra) litigando con tutti in continuazione

io invece sono più scemotto:
quando litigo mi si ammoscia irreparabilmente per ore e ore...

...infatti da quando frequento sempre più di rado il forum è un FICCAFICCA continuo :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> come se la tua opinione contasse qualcosa:mrgreen:
> è come se si tenesse in contol'opinone di un figlio di 3 anni su di un grave problema familiare e questo si che sarebbe patetico, ma qui quando fai quello che stai facendo sei tu che sei
> (copiaincolla)
> patetico:mrgreen:


Alex vogliamo disquisire sull'essere patetici seriamente?a me sembra patetico che alzi tutto sto casino quando sole potrebbe difendersi da sola,sembra patetico che tiri fuori cazzi privati di tanta gente,pensando di tererli per le palle,e magari uno di questi giorni qualcuna di queste deciderà di prenderti a randellate nei coglioni, guarda che prima o poi a quelli come te accade davvero se insistono troppo,sembra patetico che la tua amica torna qui sotto altro nick e non ha IL CORAGGIO di ammettere di essere chi è!Adesso da persona intelligente quale a volte sforzandoti riesci ad essere dimmi,cosa è patetico?


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> questione di opinioni.



Ciao

mmmmhhhh non so ... fino a che punto. 

perché dietro questa difesa, oltre che stai più danneggiando che altro, 
si nascondono "interessi" tuoi e non quelli della tua donna ... 

solo così ... un'impressione ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> questo lo dici tu, io sono nuova e a me francamente non importa nulla di tutto questo, posso solo dire che da due giorni mi è venuta voglia di andarmene ed io qui ci sono entrata perchè avevo bisogno di parlare, sfogarmi e ricevere consigli da voi... ora questo posto me lo state facendo quasi disprezzare... perchè capisco le litigate, capisco il rinfacciarsi, capisco tutto, ma non capisco perchè in questo modo, così cattivo...


Dai potremmo evitare di postare in questo 3d,e poi io non ho preso parte allo stillicidio fino a stamattina.


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> effettivamente era carina :mrgreen:


molto
sopratutto in considerazione della realtà del fatto


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



The Cheater ha detto:


> ma no, invece è divertente, anche intelligente e arguto...
> 
> simile a te...entrambi infatti avete il "solo" difetto di farvelo diventare duro (metodo comunque migliore di prendere il viagra) litigando con tutti in continuazione
> 
> ...


La differenza è che jb si incazza per davvero,io mi alleno.Fammi capire da quando non frequenti più il forum nel tuo culo è un FICCAFICCA continuo?e che sei tornato a fare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex vogliamo disquisire sull'essere patetici seriamente?a me sembra patetico che alzi tutto sto casino quando sole potrebbe difendersi da sola,sembra patetico che tiri fuori cazzi privati di tanta gente,pensando di tererli per le palle,e magari uno di questi giorni qualcuna di queste deciderà di prenderti a randellate nei coglioni, guarda che prima o poi a quelli come te accade davvero se insistono troppo,sembra patetico che la tua amica torna qui sotto altro nick e non ha IL CORAGGIO di ammettere di essere chi è!Adesso da persona intelligente quale a volte sforzandoti riesci ad essere dimmi,cosa è patetico?


come te lo devo dire che la tua/vostra opinione su questa cosa è totalmente ininfluente e che su questo mio comportamento non c'è nessuna discussione da fare. è così e basta. fattene una ragione anche perché se io mi rendo patetico ai tuoi occhi
1) me ne fotte il giusto e cioè zero
2) non sono affari tuoi


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La differenza è che jb si incazza per davvero,io mi alleno.Fammi capire da quando non frequenti più il forum nel tuo culo è un FICCAFICCA continuo?e che sei tornato a fare?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nel mio culo "ad oggi" fortunatamente è tutto solo in uscita  

mmmmm...diciamo che torno di tanto in tanto...guardo, leggo, mi informo...

considera che dormo molto meno da qualche tempo...cerco di tenermi sveglio durante il giorno


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmmhhhh non so ... fino a che punto.
> 
> ...


se avessi interessi miei queste persone si vedrebbero arrivare messaggi ai propri mariti/compagne/compagni ecc con un bel link di questo forum con annessi nick. e così non è e non è stato. sono stato tentato. divrse volte, è vero. ma non è che si faccia proprio di tutto per farmi passare la tentazione, anzi. ogni volta si cerca di tirare sempre di più la corda


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> come te lo devo dire che la tua/vostra opinione su questa cosa è totalmente ininfluente e che su questo mio comportamento non c'è nessuna discussione da fare. è così e basta. fattene una ragione anche perché se io mi rendo patetico ai tuoi occhi
> 1) me ne fotte il giusto e cioè zero
> 2) non sono affari tuoi


Ho capito,ma qui non è casa tua capisci?Due anni fa magari c'era chi ti aveva convinto di questo,ma adesso non è più così te ne vuoi fare una cazzo di ragione o no?Per assurdo anche persa lo ha capito,ed è tutto dire,una rincoglionita sinistroide ci è arrivata e tu no?Sono affari di chi sta qui dentro,ci tocca leggere insulti di basso livello,se il livello dell'insulto salisse io mi feliciterei con i partecipanti ma fate letteralmente cagare come stile.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Vabbè*



The Cheater ha detto:


> nel mio culo "ad oggi" fortunatamente è tutto solo in uscita
> 
> mmmmm...diciamo che torno di tanto in tanto...guardo, leggo, mi informo...
> 
> considera che dormo molto meno da qualche tempo...cerco di tenermi sveglio durante il giorno


Ti credo perchè sei uomo del sud.Ma sto ringhio arriva a natale?


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti credo perchè sei uomo del sud.Ma sto ringhio arriva a natale?


ringhio salta domenica (fortunatamente)

ma non si sale nemmeno con ferguson

calcio finito a palermo...almeno fin quando non arriva una nuova proprietà


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ma qui non è casa tua capisci?Due anni fa magari c'era chi ti aveva convinto di questo,ma adesso non è più così te ne vuoi fare una cazzo di ragione o no?Per assurdo anche persa lo ha capito,ed è tutto dire,una rincoglionita sinistroide ci è arrivata e tu no?Sono affari di chi sta qui dentro,ci tocca leggere insulti di basso livello,se il livello dell'insulto salisse io mi feliciterei con i partecipanti ma fate letteralmente cagare come stile.


.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dipende a chi ti riferisci
> Meglio che esca da sto 3d perchè strano ma vero al limite questa volta ci sono io
> Ariscusa



se il sig...
multinik che è arrivato a loggarsi anche con il profilo di HQ 
(cosa per me allucinante e ridicola allo stesso tempo)
continua a sparare a zero su fatti/persone realmente accaduti(forse)
sempre per me ,c'è qualcuno che in qualche modo o maniera 
e in modo che può essere pure innocente ne parla con la/le persone sbagliate
fino a che la voce non arriva alle orecchie del suddetto 
che chissà per quale motivo ci gode , si diverte, o bhò...
a tirarlo fuori ....
e sempre chissà per quale motivo le persone colpite 
invece di mandarlo a stendere continuano a dargli da mangiare ...
e quindi la cosa non avrà mai fine 
sono qui da due anni e a quanto pare c'è sempre qualche bega 
nuova cominciata sempre dallo stesso personaggio 
e sempre a quanto pare già prima c'era sempre con lo stesso personaggio ...
quindi facendo due conti o il problema è suo ù
o di qualche amicizia fasulla...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Harley*



Harley Q. ha detto:


> .


Nulla contro di te.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho capito,ma qui non è casa tua capisci?Due anni fa magari c'era chi ti aveva convinto di questo,ma adesso non è più così te ne vuoi fare una cazzo di ragione o no?Per assurdo anche persa lo ha capito,ed è tutto dire,una rincoglionita sinistroide ci è arrivata e tu no?Sono affari di chi sta qui dentro,ci tocca leggere insulti di basso livello,se il livello dell'insulto salisse io mi feliciterei con i partecipanti ma fate letteralmente cagare come stile.


e il punto  qual è? che non potrei difenderla? e lo dici tu? ti faccio notare che lo sto facendo. tuo malgrado e di altri. stai cercando di convincermi che non posso? fai pure se hai tempo da perdere.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nulla contro di te.


ero io. era rimasto in memoria e non mi sono accorto di essermi riloggato con l'account di HQ


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se il sig...
> multinik che è arrivato a loggarsi anche con il profilo di HQ
> (cosa per me allucinante e ridicola allo stesso tempo)
> continua a sparare a zero su fatti/persone realmente accaduti(forse)
> ...


a te non dovrei rispondere. ma lo faccio solo per dirti che hai perso un'altra occasione per stare zitta e che veramente sei una delle persone più stupide qui dentro e che vai solo compatita per la tua capacità di non capire mai un cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> e il punto  qual è? che non potrei difenderla? e lo dici tu? ti faccio notare che lo sto facendo. tuo malgrado e di altri. stai cercando di convincermi che non posso? fai pure se hai tempo da perdere.


No,il punto è che difendere la mia donna da attacchi virtuali,mi sembrerebbe tempo perso,poi fai come vuoi.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,il punto è che difendere la mia donna da attacchi virtuali,mi sembrerebbe tempo perso,poi fai come vuoi.


e tu sei oscuro e io sono io. è da mo' che ti dico che della tua opinione su 'sta cosa me ne frega meno di zero. tua come quella di chiunque. e come decidi tu se è perdere tempo fare una cosa lo stesso faccio. io. mica sto togliendo tempo prezioso a te no? o si?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> e tu sei oscuro e io sono io. è da mo' che ti dico che della tua opinione su 'sta cosa me ne frega meno di zero. tua come quella di chiunque. e come decidi tu se è perdere tempo fare una cosa lo stesso faccio. io. mica sto togliendo tempo prezioso a te no? o si?


Stai perdendo tempo tu,tanto non cambia mica niente,ma tu vedi le mie osservazioni come attacchi....


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> a te non dovrei rispondere. ma lo faccio solo per dirti che hai perso un'altra occasione per stare zitta e che veramente sei una delle persone più stupide qui dentro e che vai solo compatita per la tua capacità di non capire mai un cazzo.


grazie dei complimenti 
ti dirò mi vanto pure ...
non dei tuoi complimenti sia chiaro
ma la mia stupidità mi ha portato dove tu 
neanche ci arrivi con tutta la tua intelligenza 
signor 
alex che si logga con il profilo di Sole...

Madonna questa è stata davvero il top
complimenti :rotfl:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> grazie dei complimenti
> ti dirò mi vanto pure ...
> non dei tuoi complimenti sia chiaro
> ma la mia stupidità mi ha portato dove tu
> ...


e quindi? il punto qual è? dai spiega che ci facciamo tutti due risate. è successo già ieri sera se non te ne fossi accorta, decerebrata:mrgreen:
e con la tua intelligenza sei arrivata a conoscere il conte. non commento che mi sembra si commenti il tutto da solo:mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stai perdendo tempo tu,tanto non cambia mica niente,ma tu vedi le mie osservazioni come attacchi....


ma assolutamente no. se continuo a dire da un'ora che me ne fotto delle tue opinioni in merito come posso prenderli come attacchi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahaahahaha
> bella questa :mrgreen:


Ciao tesoro bello <3


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Be*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma assolutamente no. se continuo a dire da un'ora che me ne fotto delle tue opinioni in merito come posso prenderli come attacchi.


Fai bene a fregartene come me ne fregherei io,ma se pensi di risolvere qualcosa non farti illusioni,l'unica cosa che provochi e far andare sole più sul cazzo ai più,tu già sei a discretissimi livelli.Se proprio devi rispondermi fallo in maniera più arguta,scrivere che te ne freghi mi sembra chiaro....


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fai bene a fregartene come me ne fregherei io,ma se pensi di risolvere qualcosa non farti illusioni,l'unica cosa che provochi e far andare sole più sul cazzo ai più,tu già sei a discretissimi livelli.Se proprio devi rispondermi fallo in maniera più arguta,scrivere che te ne freghi mi sembra chiaro....


fatti le domande e datti le risposte da solo se non ti piacciono le mie. correrò il rischio, ma grazie per l'interessamento. andiamo oltre?:up:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Oltre*



passaparola ha detto:


> fatti le domande e datti le risposte da solo se non ti piacciono le mie. correrò il rischio, ma grazie per l'interessamento. andiamo oltre?:up:


Più di così?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> e quindi? il punto qual è? dai spiega che ci facciamo tutti due risate. è successo già ieri sera se non te ne fossi accorta, decerebrata:mrgreen:
> e con la tua intelligenza sei arrivata a conoscere il conte. non commento che mi sembra si commenti il tutto da solo:mrgreen:



Due risate preferisco farmele da sola 
Non ho bisogno di condividere tanto IO:mrgreen:



Per il resto passo da Milano la prox settimana 
se ti va possiamo vederci 
cosa che mi farebbe molto piacere
cosi ci raccontiamo qualche segreto 
e giurin giurello  che tutto rimarra tra di noi



comunque non ho tempo di litigare
e neanche mi piace


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Più di così?


si muore?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Due risate preferisco farmele da sola
> Non ho bisogno di condividere tanto IO:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


se voglio vere uno scambio interessante e di livello accettabile lo faccio col mio criceto che ha argomenti più arguti e interessanti non certo con te:mrgreen:
e allora smettila di condividere e vai a rompere i coglioni a qualcun altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Guarda,
> 
> il teatrino di ieri è stato orribile.
> 
> ...


grandissima dote la discrezione


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> se voglio vere uno scambio interessante e di livello accettabile lo faccio col mio criceto che ha argomenti più arguti e interessanti non certo con te:mrgreen:
> e allora smettila di condividere e vai a rompere i coglioni a qualcun altro:mrgreen:


agli ordini 
vado


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> agli ordini
> vado


ma non tornare. gli stupidi mi irritano


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grandissima dote la discrezione


assolutamente. subordinata al rispetto. una volta abdicato a quello la discrezione se ne può andare tranquillamente a puttane.


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma non tornare. gli stupidi mi irritano


massi che torno stupidino
magari torno loggata
con il profilo di qualcun aaltro
che fa Figo :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

Ciao passaparola

mmmhhhh ... ok, ho capito,

il prossimo nick che sceglierai, dovrà essere  ... Ultimaparola. 

Ecco ... così si capisce benissimo, dove si vuole arrivare ... :mrgreen: 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> assolutamente. subordinata al rispetto. una volta abdicato a quello la discrezione se ne può andare tranquillamente a puttane.


se stai passando le ferie qua ti avverto che devi pagare la tassa di soggiorno


----------



## Anais (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma non tornare. gli stupidi mi irritano


Sei di un'antipatia veramente rara.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sei di un'antipatia veramente rara.


lo so. devi vedere quanto 'sta gente è stata simpatica con me per giudicare.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao passaparola
> 
> mmmhhhh ... ok, ho capito,
> 
> ...


non è così.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Sei di un'antipatia veramente rara.


ah e comunque miva si scrive con la w:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grandissima dote la discrezione



Sì, e certo ho deviato dalla buona strada della discrezione scrivendolo. Hai ragione.

Ma mi spiace molto quando un litigio pessimo tra pochissimi (e ripeto pochissimi) utenti, getta una cattiva luce su: la piacevolezza di stare nel forum, e la piacevolezza di intrecciare relazioni personali.

Mi dispiace che così sembri che questo posto sia una strada tra cespugli di lame, che se appena scrivi una cosa ci sarà chi approfitta per farti del male.

Non è così.

Come sempre succede in questi casi, e non mi ricordo chi l'ha già detto, una manciatella di persone mette in ombra tutti gli altri.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se stai passando le ferie qua ti avverto che devi pagare la tassa di soggiorno


per me va bene, la mia donna è ligure (atipica nello specifico), non io


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> massi che torno stupidino
> magari torno loggata
> con il profilo di qualcun aaltro
> che fa Figo :rotfl:


che è l'unica cosa figa che puoi avere o esibire


----------



## Anais (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> lo so. devi vedere quanto 'sta gente è stata simpatica con me per giudicare.


E allora perchè non la ignori sta gente?
Se è perchè hanno offeso Sole (che a me peraltro è simpatica), non credi sia ben in grado di difendersi da sola?
Da quello che ho letto ho l'impressione che lei sia una donna in gamba e non penso abbia difficoltà a farsi valere qui dentro.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> E allora perchè non la ignori sta gente?
> Se è perchè hanno offeso Sole (che a me peraltro è simpatica), non credi sia ben in grado di difendersi da sola?
> Da quello che ho letto ho l'impressione che lei sia una donna in gamba e non penso abbia difficoltà a farsi valere qui dentro.


ahò e 'sto disco rotto toglietelo dal giradischi che me l'avete smantecato:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sì, e certo ho deviato dalla buona strada della discrezione scrivendolo. Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma mi spiace molto quando un litigio pessimo tra pochissimi (e ripeto pochissimi) utenti, getta una cattiva luce su: la piacevolezza di stare nel forum, e la piacevolezza di intrecciare relazioni personali.
> 
> ...


mica ti bacchettavo...facevo un complimento.
sono un'arpia ...ma meno di quello che sembra:mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mica ti bacchettavo...facevo un complimento.
> sono un'arpia ...ma meno di quello che sembra:mrgreen:


non sembra non sembra:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Anais (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah e comunque miva si scrive con la w:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Hai ragione.
Ho controllato.
Correggo. 
Ma resti antipatico.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Ho controllato.
> Correggo.
> Ma resti antipatico.


[video=youtube;19xQnbbl-YE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19xQnbbl-YE[/video]


----------



## The Cheater (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao tesoro bello <3


Miss u


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> non è così.



Ciao

si, lo so. era tanto per ... 

Ma guarda, capisco in parte. Nel senso, nel frattempo c'è gente nuova qui.
Gente, che come stava male Sole ed altri, hanno cercato e cercano una parola. 
Ognuno di noi, si lascia guidare da varie cose e dall'esperienze che raccoglie. 

Sappiamo leggere, sappiamo cogliere, sappiamo riconoscere ... 
E ognuno si fa un'idea dell'altro ... e ognuno ha sue preferenze. 
Certo, a volte, per capire bisogna pure spiegare ... cosa è stato. 
Ma così - anche se tu credi di sì - non vai tanto lontano. Non ci credo tanto. 

Non so ... io al posto di Sole, un po' in imbarazzo mi sentirei. 
Tu hai i tuoi limiti ... e lei i suoi. Credo, che tu abbia anche sorpassato i suoi. 

Poi va beh ... io da persona, darebbe fastidio che il mio compagno interverrebbe così,
ma anche già con tanto meno ... lo preferirei, da altri. Non siamo tutti uguali. 

Però è un peccato, per chi qui ... cerca una parola. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> per me *va bene,* la mia donna è ligure (atipica nello specifico), non io


ah, siete in due.
poi c'è l'iva  
i turni di notte per tenerti un po' sveglio
i pop corn consumati da pubblico
l'impresa di pulizia per pulire le briciole
la cancellazione di tubarao andata e ritorno
varie ed eventuali
concilia?
l'incasso a me:dollarivvio


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, siete in due.
> poi c'è l'iva
> i turni di notte per tenerti un po' sveglio
> i pop corn consumati da pubblico
> ...


ok. nome, cognome e indirizzo a cui spedire l'assegno.:saggio::saggio::saggio::saggio:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> non sembra non sembra:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ops c'è un sovrapprezzo che dimenticavo


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ho letto qualche post poi mi è venuta la nausea.
> Appellare le donne sempre come puttane, troie, cessi, ecc, mi fa ancora più pensare che i maschi possono, talvolta, veramente essere più disgustosi, prepotenti e aggressivi di quanto lo siano le donne.
> Mi sbaglierò ma non mi sembra mai di aver letto post di donne così rabbiosi e livorosi.
> Per quel che riguarda quell'utente che continua a iscriversi per vomitare insulti mi chiedo solo come sia possibile che riesca continuamente a rientrare. Ma per accedere non è necessario fornre un indirizzo mail? E quindi... ogni volta si apre un account nuovo di posta?
> ...


Anais, premetto che non ho letto tutti
ma solo qualcosa qua e là
ma quel poco mi ha lasciata
sconcertata come te
quando si tirano in ballo bambini
e persone che attraversano momenti
di fragilità, non esiste più ragione o torto
non ho parole
si dovrebbe cercare di incanalare
tutta questa energia in qualcosa di più costruttivo
in primo luogo per se stessi, e per gli altri


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> Anais, premetto che non ho letto tutti
> ma solo qualcosa qua e là
> ma quel poco mi ha lasciata
> sconcertata come te
> ...


pregoti di non ripeterlo. Grazie


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Flavia ha detto:


> Anais, premetto che non ho letto tutti
> ma solo qualcosa qua e là
> ma quel poco mi ha lasciata
> sconcertata come te
> ...


Insomma tirare fuori donne,bambini,nonne zii,parenti,è un aspetto dell'insulto,ci può e ci deve stare,la questione è che non ti devi fermare li.Quello può essere l'inizio,poi bisogna progredire,insultarsi con classe,dileggiarsi,infangarsi,qui è sempre tutto uguale,due coglioni rari,ed è chiaro che il litigio muore nella  noia!!!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ops c'è un sovrapprezzo che dimenticavo


per sopportare te. lo so lo so


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> pregoti di non ripeterlo. Grazie


non voleva essere un insulto
purtroppo è una situazione che conosco
anche fin troppo beneXD


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non voleva essere un insulto
> purtroppo è una situazione che conosco
> anche fin troppo beneXD


e cosa voleva essere, perché non l'ho capito. no perché se non sai bene come stanno le cose tutto il resto me ne frega quanto basta ma di questo mi interessa. e molto più di quanto tu o chiunque altro qui dentro sa o pensa di sapere.


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma tirare fuori donne,bambini,nonne zii,parenti,è un aspetto dell'insulto,ci può e ci deve stare,la questione è che non ti devi fermare li.Quello può essere l'inizio,poi bisogna progredire,insultarsi con classe,dileggiarsi,infangarsi,qui è sempre tutto uguale,due coglioni rari,ed è chiaro che il litigio muore nella  noia!!!


caro Oscuro
quando in una lite
si ricorrono a tutte le possibili discendenze
dell'albero genealogico del nostro interlocutore
od a becere parole, vuol dire che si hanno proprio
esauriti tutti gli argomenti


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> caro Oscuro
> quando in una lite
> si ricorrono a tutte le possibili discendenze
> dell'albero genealogico del nostro interlocutore
> ...


ma la questione e che altri argomenti non ce ne sono mai stati. è questo il problema.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> non voleva essere un insulto
> purtroppo è una situazione che conosco
> anche fin troppo beneXD


a te niente tassa, un bacino da portare a ciccio


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2013)

In una fattoria ci sono un maiale e un asino. Il primo prende sempre in giro il secondo. Ma che lavoro di merda che fai. Ti fanno trasportare tutti quei pesi. Ogni giorno avanti e indietro con la soma in groppa. Guarda me invece. Mi danno da mangiare come un re e non faccio un cazzo tutto il giorno. Dopo vari giorni che andava avanti questa storia l asino si stanca e dice al maiale: Fatte un pò guarda bene in faccia...hmmm no tu non sei lo stesso maiale del anno scorso.


Alex ascolta sto scemo. Smettila. Rischi di fare la fine del maiale.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te niente tassa, un bacino da portare a ciccio


lekkakiappe


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> In una fattoria ci sono un maiale e un asino. Il primo prende sempre in giro il secondo. Ma che lavoro di merda che fai. Ti fanno trasportare tutti quei pesi. Ogni giorno avanti e indietro con la soma in groppa. Guarda me invece. Mi danno da mangiare come un re e non faccio un cazzo tutto il giorno. Dopo vari giorni che andava avanti questa storia l asino si stanca e dice al maiale: Fatte un pò guarda bene in faccia...hmmm no tu non sei lo stesso maiale del anno scorso.
> 
> 
> Alex ascolta sto scemo. Smettila. Rischi di fare la fine del maiale.


ma io ti ascolterei pure. quando ho scritto di ignorare mi hai ascoltato? no perché quando è stato chiesto ai tempi di ignorarti e ignorarvi lo abbiamo fatto. a te non risulta? fre altrettanto no?


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> lekkakiappe


 mi da la mancia ...mi sa di generosa


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> e cosa voleva essere, perché non l'ho capito. no perché se non sai bene come stanno le cose tutto il resto me ne frega quanto basta. di questo mi interessa. e molto d più di quanto tu o chiunque altro qui dentro sa o pensa di sapere.


sino ad ora ho pensato
che in questo luogo ci fossero 
tante persone che prese singolarmente
hanno il loro perchè, ma sono incompatibili
nello stare insieme
qui mi fermo, 
però una cosa te la dico
quando le persone si relazionano a te
in modo normale, sarebbe cosa gradita
non sfoderare gli artigli, perchè non è necessario
ciao


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi da la mancia ...mi sa di generosa


non avevo dubbi


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> caro Oscuro
> quando in una lite
> si ricorrono a tutte le possibili discendenze
> dell'albero genealogico del nostro interlocutore
> ...


Ma no,quello deve essere l'inizio,l'arte del litigare,l'arte dell'insulto,non è per tutti.Questi son 4 cialtroni,non hanno classe,creatività,inventiva,il massimo che sanno fare è:tua moglie è una puttana...quell'altro: la tua fidanzata ha preso tanti cazzi.Che insulti,che litigi,CHE SCHIFO!Insultavo così alle elementari,nessuna poesia,nessun lampo,nessuna genialità,l'insulto è qualcosa che deve ferire con il sorriso,l'insulto ha un anima,la parolaccia fine a se stessa è la morte del litigio.Vabbè alla fine io spiego cose che voi non siete in gradi di capire....!


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a te niente tassa, un bacino da portare a ciccio


:smile:
sarà fatto,
ho una domanda di arte 
da sottoporti
ma qui non è il luogo adatto


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> sino ad ora ho pensato
> che in questo luogo ci fossero
> tante persone che prese singolarmente
> hanno il loro perchè, ma sono incompatibili
> ...


minchia ma quale artigli. ti ho pregato e ringraziato di non ripetere quello che avevi scritto e ti ho spiegato educataMENTE. ed ero serio. e gentile. e normale pure io.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> e cosa voleva essere, perché non l'ho capito. no perché se non sai bene come stanno le cose tutto il resto me ne frega quanto basta ma di questo mi interessa. e molto più di quanto tu o chiunque altro qui dentro sa o pensa di sapere.



Ciao

scusa ... appunto ... il mondo è più grande e vasto,
di quello che tu percepisci allora ... 

nel frattempo, vi è gente nuova. 

ed è ridicolo, scusa tanto, proclamare di non avere rispetto,
non pronunciare, non nominare ... perché sta malissimo.

ma tu che cavolo sai, quanta altra gente sta qui e sta malissimo!
e con il tuo comportamento ... calpestri, e te ne strafotti! 
ma guarda, che è una contraddizione spaziale! 
allora, di cosa si tratta realmente? non di un rispetto,
ma per un cavolo tuo, per un tornaconto tuo ... 

non hai idea, che gente nel frattempo sta qui. 
gente, che sta male ... e non per cavolate di trombate. 
ma sta zitta ... ho trova solo di tanto in tanto un po' di coraggio 
per esprimersi ... è uno schifo, questo strafottersi altrui. 

fino ad un certo punt ok. ... 

ma va beh ... me vo ... 

sienne


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> minchia ma quale artigli. ti ho pregato e ringraziato di non ripetere quello che avevi scritto e ti ho spiegato educataMENTE. ed ero serio. e gentile. e normale pure io.


ok
allora tutto è bene
quel che finisce bene!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa ... appunto ... il mondo è più grande e vasto,
> di quello che tu percepisci allora ...
> ...


in confessionale e altri spazi qui manco ci sono entrato quindi mi spiace e te lo dico con molta calma e tranquillità (se poi non ci credi come succede sempre con me-mettiti in fila che la coda di gente che non vuole capire o fa finta è molto lunga- è una questione che non posso dirimere io) che quello che hi testè scritto è un po' aria fritta. chi sta male scrive in confessionale e in tutte le altre sezioni e centinaia di thread e non qui in questo.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> in confessionale e altri spazi qui manco ci sono entrato quindi mi spiace e te lo dico con molta calma e tranquillità (se poi non ci credi come succede sempre con me-mettiti in fila che la coda di gente che non vuole capire o fa finta è molto lunga- è una questione che non posso dirimere io) che quello che hi testè scritto è un po' aria fritta. chi sta male scrive in confessionale e in tutte le altre sezioni e centinaia di thread e non qui in questo.


Converrai con me che nell'insultare hai perso stile....!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ok
> allora tutto è bene
> quel che finisce bene!


veramente mica tanto perché mica hai spiegato cosa intendevi. e non è che è male. non lo era manco quando ti ho risposto la prima volta. però la risposta la gradirei, per cortesia


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Converrai con me che nell'insultare hai perso stile....!


ci sei tu che mi surclassi e ne hai per tutti e due. sfoggialo!!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> ci sei tu che mi surclassi e ne hai per tutti e due. sfoggialo!!


Mi sono fatto un nome,nell'insultare sei ripetitivo,costante,ma senza spunti di classe,perdonami!


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> in confessionale e altri spazi qui manco ci sono entrato quindi mi spiace e te lo dico con molta calma e tranquillità (se poi non ci credi come succede sempre con me-mettiti in fila che la coda di gente che non vuole capire o fa finta è molto lunga- è una questione che non posso dirimere io) che quello che hi testè scritto è un po' aria fritta. chi sta male scrive in confessionale e in tutte le altre sezioni e centinaia di thread e non qui in questo.


Ciao

aria fritta un corno ... se no, perché tanta premura per Quinti?

qui sta la contraddizione. E viola di mare? Si è espressa pure, ma per se stessa.

E se sei capace di leggere tra le righe anche altri ... 

E se è come dici tu ... che ci stai a fare allora qui? cosa credi di raggiungere,

se ci sono 1000000 di altri thread? ... ma per favore ... una logica tutta tua,

per far tornare però, solo i tuoi di conti ... 


sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sono fatto un nome,nell'insultare sei ripetitivo,costante,ma senza spunti di classe,perdonami!


ti perdono. in effetti tu col culo non sei ripetitivo, lo devo riconoscere. dai sempre nuove interpretazione agli insulti e alle battute. e che dire nel non ripeterti mai su accadimenti passati? ne trovi sempre di nuovi di cui parlare. non so come fai. sei sempre così pieno di nuove idee. ti perdono e ti ammiro, lo giuro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aria fritta un corno ... se no, perché tanta premura per Quinti?
> 
> ...


ma dai sienne, basta non leggere se si è nauseati. è come quando si guarda un fim dell'orrore. ma che paura!!! ma intanto si allargano le dita della mano sulla facci per guardare lo scempio e non si cambia canale. per favore....non insultare la mia intelligenza


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> ti perdono. in effetti tu col culo non sei ripetitivo, lo devo riconoscere. dai sempre nuove interpretazione agli insulti e alle battute. e che dire nel non ripeterti mai su accadimenti passati? ne trovi sempre di nuovi di cui parlare. non so come fai. sei sempre così pieno di nuove idee. ti perdono e ti ammiro, lo giuro!!!!!!!!!


Sei un rosikone!Ma io provoco cazzo,che c'entra con l'arte dell'insultare?dai non negare la mia arte.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ma dai sienne, basta non leggere se si è nauseati. è come quando si guarda un fim dell'orrore. ma che paura!!! ma intanto si allargano le dita della mano sulla facci per guardare lo scempio e non si cambia canale. per favore....non insultare la mia intelligenza


Ciao

:up: ... infatti ... 

e per i fatti miei ... ho capito pure io ... :mrgreen:

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

flavia scusami ma gradirei una risposta. potresti darmela per cortesia. ho capto che non era un insulto e perdonerai la mia poca intuitività. ma allora cos'era?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :up: ... infatti ...
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> aria fritta un corno ... se no, perché tanta premura per Quinti?
> 
> ...



io abbandonerei la malsana idea di andare a leggere anche tra le righe...


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io abbandonerei la malsana idea di andare a leggere anche tra le righe...



Ciao

sei un tesoro!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ...

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

vediamo un po' nell'ordine quali omissioni a richieste specifiche non sono state esaudite negli ultimi giorni
chiesto a sbriciolata di dire da dove è uscito il nome di quintina nella storia delle iniziali
chiesto a chiara e tubarao nello specifico perché ce l'hanno con sole. 
chiesto a flavia se non era un insulto cosa fosse il neretto del suo intervento

chissà quali altri omissioni verranno fuori ancora.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> io abbandonerei la malsana idea di andare a leggere anche tra le righe...


se ti riferisci a me non può essere. però tu ai misteri delle omissioni sapresti rispondere? no? allora sei un'utente inutile, cazzarola!!!


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> veramente mica tanto perché mica hai spiegato cosa intendevi. e non è che è male. non lo era manco quando ti ho risposto la prima volta. però la risposta la gradirei, per cortesia


ho letto un intervento
di un utente che non conosco
che prendeva di mira un'altra persona
che aveva palesato sul forum un suo stato di malessere
dato che, purtroppo per me, so come si sta quando
si vive una simile fragilità
mi è sembrato non solo fuori luogo, 
ma alquanto discutibile attaccare
un altro essere umano per simili motivi
spero di essermi spiegata ora:smile:


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> flavia scusami ma gradirei una risposta. potresti darmela per cortesia. ho capto che non era un insulto e perdonerai la mia poca intuitività. ma allora cos'era?


ti ho risposto sotto, prima non ero al pc


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ho letto un intervento
> di un utente che non conosco
> che prendeva di mira un'altra persona
> che aveva palesato sul forum un suo stato di malessere
> ...


????
no perché non so di quale utente preso di mira che sta male stai parlando.


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me non può essere. però tu ai misteri delle omissioni sapresti rispondere? no? allora sei un'utente inutile, cazzarola!!!



no, parlavo in generale
a parte il fatto che obiettivamente tra le righe non si legge niente!


----------



## Flavia (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ????
> no perché non so di quale utente preso di mira che sta male stai parlando.


allora non so se sia corretto ribadirlo
credevo lo avessi letto anche tu
ho guardato le pagine vecchie
non lo vedo più
forse per il suo contenuto
è stato cancellato


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, parlavo in generale
> *a parte il fatto che obiettivamente tra le righe non si legge niente!*


non so con gli altri ma con me sicuramente per il 99% delle volte


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora non so se sia corretto ribadirlo
> credevo lo avessi letto anche tu
> ho guardato le pagine vecchie
> non lo vedo più
> ...


???? guarda lascia stare. è come pensavo. non importa. amo molto poco i discorsi fumosi. e questo definirlo fumoso è un eufemismo. ciao


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, parlavo in generale
> a parte il fatto che obiettivamente tra le righe non si legge niente!


che ne sai tu?
magari è scritto con inchiostro iinvisibile 
basterebbe un po' di fuoco dietro il pc 
e tutto va a ffuoco anche tra le righe


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che ne sai tu?
> magari è scritto con inchiostro iinvisibile
> basterebbe un po' di fuoco dietro il pc
> e tutto va a ffuoco anche tra le righe



e quindi che hai letto tra le righe?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> e quindi che hai letto tra le righe?


no no ccara 
non ci casco 
non li dirò mmai i sono cose 
cge meglio tenersele per se...
fanno rabbrividire...


----------



## free (5 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> no no ccara
> non ci casco
> non li dirò mmai i sono cose
> cge meglio tenersele per se...
> fanno rabbrividire...



leggendo tra le righe mi sembra di scorgere un NO secco!:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> vediamo un po' nell'ordine quali omissioni a richieste specifiche non sono state esaudite negli ultimi giorni
> chiesto a sbriciolata di dire da dove è uscito il nome di quintina nella storia delle iniziali
> chiesto a chiara e tubarao nello specifico perché ce l'hanno con sole.
> chiesto a flavia se non era un insulto cosa fosse il neretto del suo intervento
> ...


Non sperare di avere altre risposte da me. Conti meno di nulla. Non hai ancora capito che sei un attore secondario in tutto questo, e cerchi di fare il protagonista, inutilmente.
Con quest'ultimo post che ti rivolgo ti informo anche che per quello che ne sai tu (nulla) io nel frattempo potrei anche essere divorziata, essermi fatta mille amanti ed essermi risposata con joey blow, che prenderebbe gratis e sicuramente con grandissima soddisfazione quello che tu credi venga a mendicare.
Ti ri consiglio di occuparti delle tue tristi faccende, e, se vuoi, di andare a rimestare nella vita privata di chi ti sta  molto vicino prima di parlare degli altri. Potresti trovare delle belle sorprese, credimi.
Ora vai pure avanti con i tuoi insulti (ormai) inutili e noiosi.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sperare di avere altre risposte da me. Conti meno di nulla. Non hai ancora capito che sei un attore secondario in tutto questo, e cerchi di fare il protagonista, inutilmente.
> Con quest'ultimo post che ti rivolgo ti informo anche che per quello che ne sai tu (nulla) io nel frattempo potrei anche essere divorziata, essermi fatta mille amanti ed essermi risposata con joey blow, che prenderebbe gratis e sicuramente con grandissima soddisfazione quello che tu credi venga a mendicare.
> Ti ri consiglio di occuparti delle tue tristi faccende, e, se vuoi, di andare a rimestare nella vita privata di chi ti sta  molto vicino prima di parlare degli altri. Potresti trovare delle belle sorprese, credimi.
> Ora vai pure avanti con i tuoi insulti (ormai) inutili e noiosi.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:Bravissima Chiaretta!!!!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sperare di avere altre risposte da me. Conti meno di nulla. Non hai ancora capito che sei un attore secondario in tutto questo, e cerchi di fare il protagonista, inutilmente.
> Con quest'ultimo post che ti rivolgo ti informo anche che per quello che ne sai tu (nulla) io nel frattempo potrei anche essere divorziata, essermi fatta mille amanti ed essermi risposata con joey blow, che prenderebbe gratis e sicuramente con grandissima soddisfazione quello che tu credi venga a mendicare.
> Ti ri consiglio di occuparti delle tue tristi faccende, e, se vuoi, di andare a rimestare nella vita privata di chi ti sta  molto vicino prima di parlare degli altri. Potresti trovare delle belle sorprese, credimi.
> Ora vai pure avanti con i tuoi insulti (ormai) inutili e noiosi.


ma credi sul serio che pensassi di avere risposte? una non risposta per me è già una risposta. questo post significa che ci ignorerai?* sia fatta la volontà di ALLAH!!!!*


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:Bravissima Chiaretta!!!!


finito di masturbarti per oggi?


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> leggendo tra le righe mi sembra di scorgere un NO secco!:singleeye:


bheeee come dire::up:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, parlavo in generale
> a parte il fatto che obiettivamente tra le righe non si legge niente!


sarà a quadretti.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sperare di avere altre risposte da me. Conti meno di nulla. Non hai ancora capito che sei un attore secondario in tutto questo, e cerchi di fare il protagonista, inutilmente.
> Con quest'ultimo post che ti rivolgo ti informo anche che per quello che ne sai tu (nulla) io nel frattempo potrei anche essere divorziata, essermi fatta mille amanti ed essermi risposata con joey blow, che prenderebbe gratis e sicuramente con grandissima soddisfazione quello che tu credi venga a mendicare.
> Ti ri consiglio di occuparti delle tue tristi faccende, e, se vuoi, di andare a rimestare nella vita privata di chi ti sta  molto vicino prima di parlare degli altri. Potresti trovare delle belle sorprese, credimi.
> Ora vai pure avanti con i tuoi insulti (ormai) inutili e noiosi.


ah dimenticavo. qualunque cosa io potessi scoprire tranquilla che non sarebbe mai peggio di quelle che vai facendo tu


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo. qualunque cosa io potessi scoprire tranquilla che non sarebbe mai peggio di quelle che vai facendo tu


Io invece te lo dirò perché non sopporto Sole ma col telefonino ci metterei una vita. Se avrai la pazienza di aspettare te lo spiegherò con molta calma e chiarezza.


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah dimenticavo. qualunque cosa io potessi scoprire tranquilla che non sarebbe mai peggio di quelle che vai facendo tu


Ma cosa vuoi scoprire? Peggio di tutto quello che ho raccontato qui non credo possa esserci :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> stanne fuori. che i tuoi commenti sono errati perché non puoi sapere. fuori luogo per lo stesso motivo


Dunque non stavo quotando te e nemmeno parlavo di te ma prendevo bonariamente in giro Oscuro (quindi sarebbe casomai lui a dover replicare) peraltro questo è un luogo pubblico e quindi il tuo post è fuori luogo. Ragazzino con me non attacca..quindi visto che ti sei voluto premiare con sto encomio da attacarti al petto tronfio ora fammi il favore passi lunghi e ben distesi


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

siete ancora qua voi 4 alitigare ed insultarvi. 

ahahahahahahahah che tipi che siete, tutti nessuno escluso, ahahahahahah, giocate a chi piscia più lontano, a chi sà di più e vorrebbe dire però non dice .............   e chi non sà non capisce una mazza e così si crea confusione ......  che ridicoli, alla vostra età. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*faimmetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dunque non stavo quotando te e nemmeno parlavo di te ma prendevo bonariamente in giro Oscuro (quindi sarebbe casomai lui a dover replicare) peraltro questo è un luogo pubblico e quindi il tuo post è fuori luogo. Ragazzino con me non attacca..quindi visto che ti sei voluto premiare con sto encomio da attacarti al petto tronfio ora fammi il favore passi lunghi e ben distesi


Qui sono tutti permalosi e rosikoni,io ho messo un avatar femminile proprio per dimostrare che a prendersi troppo sul serio spesso si sbaglia.Ma che ci vuoi fare?dentro a questo forum nessuno capisce un cazzo purtroppo!Sono sempre più fuori luogo qui dentro....!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dunque non stavo quotando te e nemmeno parlavo di te ma prendevo bonariamente in giro Oscuro (quindi sarebbe casomai lui a dover replicare) peraltro questo è un luogo pubblico e quindi il tuo post è fuori luogo. Ragazzino con me non attacca..quindi visto che ti sei voluto premiare con sto encomio da attacarti al petto tronfio ora fammi il favore passi lunghi e ben distesi


si che parlavi di me, ragazzetta. ma chi ti ha mai cagato? chi sei? se parli di me con qualcun altro e leggo ti rispondo però. essendo proprio un luogo pubblico. e fammi il piacere tu. scostati da davanti che mi rovini la visuale.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece te lo dirò perché non sopporto Sole ma col telefonino ci metterei una vita. Se avrai la pazienza di aspettare te lo spiegherò con molta calma e chiarezza.


aspetto con impazienza (cosa non vera come cosa vera non sarà quello che scriverai:mrgreen


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece te lo dirò perché non sopporto Sole ma col telefonino ci metterei una vita. Se avrai la pazienza di aspettare te lo spiegherò con molta calma e chiarezza.


ah e smettila di minacciarmi. che se faccio la fine del maiale potresti fare la fine di un gattino in tangenziale


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva, mi sono distratto e non ritrovo più la domanda che ti avevo posta: com'è andata con la Sverginità?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ti perdono. in effetti tu col culo non sei ripetitivo, lo devo riconoscere. dai sempre nuove interpretazione agli insulti e alle battute. e che dire nel non ripeterti mai su accadimenti passati? ne trovi sempre di nuovi di cui parlare. non so come fai. sei sempre così pieno di nuove idee. ti perdono e ti ammiro, lo giuro!!!!!!!!!



auahauahahahahahahahahahaah

Oscù :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in Sicilia sai come si dice? "ti tagghiò!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> auahauahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> Oscù :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:in Sicilia sai come si dice? "ti tagghiò!


Tagliarmi?questo si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie che mi deve tagliare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siete ancora qua voi 4 alitigare ed insultarvi.
> 
> ahahahahahahahah che tipi che siete, tutti nessuno escluso, ahahahahahah, giocate a chi piscia più lontano, a chi sà di più e vorrebbe dire però non dice .............   e chi non sà non capisce una mazza e così si crea confusione ......  che ridicoli, alla vostra età. :rotfl:


ti ha spiegato già farfalla il perchè certe persone si trattengono dal dire certe cose, qui:
la decenza.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti ha spiegato già farfalla il perchè certe persone si trattengono dal dire certe cose, qui:
> la *decenza*.


di nuovo sta parola: Decenza. ma allora lo fai apposta! e che cazzo, ha ragione coso, li come si chiama, uno dei tanti passaparola.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Minerva, mi sono distratto e non ritrovo più la domanda che ti avevo posta: com'è andata con la Sverginità?


sono ancora scossa:racchia:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah e smettila di minacciarmi. che se faccio la fine del maiale potresti fare la fine di un gattino in tangenziale



Te sei dissociato. Prima fai delle domande chiedendo risposte. Senza nessuna acredine ti dico che te le darò molto volentieri e te ci leggi delle minacce ?? Non stai bene. Te lo ridico. Il maiale si cambia una volta l anno e se te continui così...manco il panettone mangi. E dopo le tranvate che hai preso un'altra non la reggi. Guarda se prima o poi non te leggemo  in cronaca


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tagliarmi?questo si fa le pippe con le mani di barbie che mi deve tagliare?


Amunì! che se anche ci diamo un taglio, rimane sempre lungo.  poi.. fino a quando non togli quell'avatar, mi dici a che ti serve? :rotfl:


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono ancora scossa:racchia:


porca paletta. certe cose vanno fatte da giovani, scusa ma........, lo sai anche tu, l'euforia, la voglia di sentirsi adulti e tanto altro, ti danno la spinta e quel di più che................. 

tu c'hai pensato tardo, ma come dice il saggio "meglio tardi che mai".


grazie comunque.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sei dissociato. Prima fai delle domande chiedendo risposte. Senza nessuna acredine ti dico che te le darò molto volentieri e te ci leggi delle minacce ?? Non stai bene. Te lo ridico. Il maiale si cambia una volta l anno e se te continui così...manco il panettone mangi. E dopo le tranvate che hai preso un'altra non la reggi. Guarda se prima o poi non te leggemo  in cronaca


Ecco,e questo l'ho scritto già io,a rompesempre er cazzo prima o poi becchi quello che te spansa...poi a voglia a piagne da persa.....!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> ah e smettila di minacciarmi. che se faccio la fine del maiale potresti fare la fine di un gattino in tangenziale


Ma dici una cosa del tipo: "Miao bel camionista lituano, per caso trasporti un carico eccezionale?"


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

*che stronzata:*

Un falco libero nel cielo. Sognavo di esserlo, lo sono diventato. 


Cit. Ultimo​


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Lui ha detto:


> Un falco libero nel cielo. Sognavo di esserlo, lo sono diventato.
> 
> 
> Cit. Ultimo​


Infatti vola solo,una mare di pippe in solituidine1


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di nuovo sta parola: Decenza. ma allora lo fai apposta! e che cazzo, ha ragione coso, li come si chiama, uno dei tanti passaparola.


No. Io non scrivo qui cose private di sole che potrebbero sputtanarla, capito? Non tiro dentro i suoi figli, capito?
Come fa lui con me, capito?


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Un falco libero nel cielo. Sognavo di esserlo, lo sono diventato.
> 
> 
> Cit. Ultimo​


Considerando la quantità di merda che sparge, avrei detto un piccione.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Ma dici una cosa del tipo: "Miao bel camionista lituano, per caso trasporti un carico eccezionale?"



Senza offesa eh! minchia contributo al forum! t'invidio, vorrei emularti.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No. Io non scrivo qui cose private di sole che potrebbero sputtanarla, capito? Non tiro dentro i suoi figli, capito?
> Come fa lui con me, capito?


Ma quando mi scrivi una cosa privata a me fatta bene?ma fatta proprio bene?


----------



## ilnikko (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono ancora scossa:racchia:


Almeno ti sei denudata l'anima ?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Un falco libero nel cielo. Sognavo di esserlo, lo sono diventato.
> 
> 
> Cit. Ultimo​


Io a te appena ti vedo sai che ti faccio? ti piglio per i capelli lunghi e fluenti. ops no per i capelli non posso. Ok, ti piglio per la ciolla e.. ops manco per la ciolla posso. Ok mi secca a cancellare invio solo questo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No. Io non scrivo qui cose private di sole che potrebbero sputtanarla, capito? Non tiro dentro i suoi figli, capito?
> Come fa lui con me, capito?


Scusa, capito lo scrivi a Lui? se vabbè ritenta sarai più fortunata. 

Spero ti abbia fatto sorridere. anche se capisco che...


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senza offesa eh! minchia contributo al forum! t'invidio, vorrei emularti.


Non devi invidiarmi: se vuoi emulare me o tanti altri del forum, parti da qui: http://sicilia.paginegialle.it/sicilia/scuola_elementare.html

La strada è lunga, ma sarebbe un inizio. E' anche gratis.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No. Io non scrivo qui cose private di sole che potrebbero sputtanarla, capito? Non tiro dentro i suoi figli, capito?
> Come fa lui con me, capito?


si si , ho capito. io non intervengo primo perchè non sò i fatti, secondo perchè non me ne fraga una cippa di aggiungere legna al fuoco, come fà qualcunaltro.

ciao.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*lui*



Lui ha detto:


> si si , ho capito. io non intervengo primo perchè non sò i fatti, secondo perchè non me ne fraga una cippa di aggiungere legna al fuoco, come fà qualcunaltro.
> 
> ciao.


A te la legna piace scaraventartela accesa nel sedere poi...!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Non devi invidiarmi, se vuoi emulare me o tanti altri del forum, parti da qui: http://sicilia.paginegialle.it/sicilia/scuola_elementare.html
> 
> La strada è lunga, ma sarebbe un inizio. E' anche gratis.


Ma tu le metafore "in questo caso nascosta appositamente" ( ma speravo la capissi visto l'intelligenza) le capisci o no?

Ma cercherò di spiegarti, dando la colpa alla mia elementarità nello scrivere e nel cervello pure. Ti ho emulato sparando una cazzata. tale e quale. identico contributo al forum. 

PS.  Se non l'hai capita manco ora, va sparati va! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te la legna piace scaraventartela accesa nel sedere poi...!



Non solo la legna.... credimi...si nota dall'incedere... capisci...?  sembra effettivamente avere come le spezie in culo.


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A te la legna piace scaraventartela accesa nel sedere poi...!


si è vero, soffro di emorroidi e m'hanno detto che è buona cuora causticare con il fuoco.


vuoi forse dire che non ci sia qualcuno che ci marci in questa anoressica discussione? si serio.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si è vero, soffro di emorroidi e m'hanno detto che è buona cuora causticare con il fuoco.
> 
> 
> vuoi forse dire che non ci sia qualcuno che ci marci in questa anoressica discussione? si serio.



Seriamente? leggere è uno schifo. aggiungere altro? boh, forse serve forse no, forse scrivere che, "leggere è uno schifo" è sufficiente. 

Vi/ci rendessimo conto in quale bassezza siamo arrivati.... altro che parolacce.... le parolacce al confronto sono un leggero stuzzichino, come un aperitivo...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io invece te lo dirò perché non sopporto Sole ma col telefonino ci metterei una vita. Se avrai la pazienza di aspettare te lo spiegherò con molta calma e chiarezza.


Ma anche no...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Lui*



Lui ha detto:


> si è vero, soffro di emorroidi e m'hanno detto che è buona cuora causticare con il fuoco.
> 
> 
> vuoi forse dire che non ci sia qualcuno che ci marci in questa anoressica discussione? si serio.


Assolutamente si e per fortuna.Seriamente?ma se non ci fossero loro ad elevare sto forum cosa leggeremmo?non si legge mai nulla di nuovo,solo stronzate,cazzate,adesso tutti a spremersi meningi perchè lola ama il marito ma ha qualche languore per il bagnino e questo sono i profondi temi del forum?ben vengano questi scazzi trash,ben vengano ingroppate traverse,spargimenti di liquido seminale a go go,culi sfranti e infranti,ma io mi rompo il cazzo a belli!Voglio vedere litigi,la gente che si scanna,che si odia,che si minaccia,insulti,sputi,risse,stupri,mi avete rotto i coglioni e dai!Siete di una noia anale,quasi mortale,provinciali del cazzo,qui almeno leggo di inculate,ficcate,corna,tradimenti,delazioni,viva i litigi!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> di nuovo sta parola: Decenza. ma allora lo fai apposta! e che cazzo, ha ragione coso, li come si chiama, uno dei tanti passaparola.


.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si e per fortuna.Seriamente?ma se non ci fossero loro ad elevare sto forum cosa leggeremmo?non si legge mai nulla di nuovo,solo stronzate,cazzate,adesso tutti a spremersi meningi perchè lola ama il marito ma ha qualche languore per il bagnino e questo sono i profondi temi del forum?ben vengano questi scazzi trash,ben vengano ingroppate traverse,spargimenti di liquido seminale a go go,culi sfranti e infranti,ma io mi rompo il cazzo a belli!Voglio vedere litigi,la gente che si scanna,che si odia,che si minaccia,insulti,sputi,risse,stupri,*mi avete rotto i coglioni* e dai!Siete di una noia anale,quasi mortale,provinciali del cazzo,qui almeno leggo di inculate,ficcate,corna,tradimenti,delazioni,viva i litigi!



Ti sei scordato "che fumano".


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa, capito lo scrivi a Lui? se vabbè ritenta sarai più fortunata.
> 
> Spero ti abbia fatto sorridere. anche se capisco che...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei scordato "che fumano".


Dovreste solo ringraziarli sti 4,grazie chiara,alex,sole e tuba,senza di voi qui dentro pippe a raso.Ma uno di questi giorni vi mando affanculo tutti,perchè mi avete esacerbato il cazzo!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si e per fortuna.Seriamente?ma se non ci fossero loro ad elevare sto forum cosa leggeremmo?non si legge mai nulla di nuovo,solo stronzate,cazzate,adesso tutti a spremersi meningi perchè lola ama il marito ma ha qualche languore per il bagnino e questo sono i profondi temi del forum?ben vengano questi scazzi trash,ben vengano ingroppate traverse,spargimenti di liquido seminale a go go,culi sfranti e infranti,ma io mi rompo il cazzo a belli!Voglio vedere litigi,la gente che si scanna,che si odia,che si minaccia,insulti,sputi,risse,stupri,mi avete rotto i coglioni e dai!Siete di una noia anale,quasi mortale,provinciali del cazzo,qui almeno leggo di inculate,ficcate,corna,tradimenti,delazioni,viva i litigi!


:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dovreste solo ringraziarli sti 4,grazie chiara,alex,sole e tuba,senza di voi qui dentro pippe a raso.Ma uno di questi giorni vi mando affanculo tutti,perchè mi avete esacerbato il cazzo!


scusi...leggo male io ho c'è una leggera contraddizione in questa  sua codesta esternazione?






:unhappy:


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Te sei dissociato. Prima fai delle domande chiedendo risposte. Senza nessuna acredine ti dico che te le darò molto volentieri e te ci leggi delle minacce ?? Non stai bene. Te lo ridico. Il maiale si cambia una volta l anno e se te continui così...manco il panettone mangi. E dopo le tranvate che hai preso un'altra non la reggi. Guarda se prima o poi non te leggemo  in cronaca


no io leggo delle minacce quando scrivi che farò la fine del maiale se non la smetto. manco ti ricordi quello che scrivi. stai perdendo colpi. comincerei a farmi delle domande se fossi in te. 
e senza acredine pensa agli affari tuoi che se continuo così o meno sono affari miei


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusi...leggo male io ho c'è una leggera contraddizione in questa  sua codesta esternazione?


Gli manca il cazzo cioè? ops scusi madame.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> no io leggo delle minacce quando scrivi che farò la fine del maiale se non la smetto. manco ti ricordi quello che scrivi. stai perdendo colpi. comincerei a farmi delle domande se fossi in te.
> e senza acredine pensa agli affari tuoi che se continuo così o meno sono affari miei


eri andato a fare pipì?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Giuro che sono serio,siete linfa vitale,sto forum mi sta dissanguando i coglioni,siete una fiamma in mezzo alla nebbia,siete la stella che indica la luce,adoro vedervi litigare,mi eccito quasi,schizzi di merda ovunque,merda virtuale,travasi di bile,astio incontrollato,cazzo mi sento vivo in mezzo a sti cialtroni.Andate avanti così vi prego!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> scusi...leggo male io ho c'è una leggera contraddizione in questa  sua codesta esternazione?


Si intendevo voi,mando affanculo voi,zombie senza linfa vitale,mai un litigio,mai una porcata,il nulla mischiato con il niente,mi avete esautorato i coglioni!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che sono serio,siete linfa vitale,sto forum mi sta dissanguando i coglioni,siete una fiamma in mezzo alla nebbia,siete la stella che indica la luce,adoro vedervi litigare,mi eccito quasi,schizzi di merda ovunque,merda virtuale,travasi di bile,astio incontrollato,cazzo mi sento vivo in mezzo a sti cialtroni.Andate avanti così vi prego!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giuro che sono serio,siete linfa vitale,sto forum mi sta dissanguando i coglioni,siete una fiamma in mezzo alla nebbia,siete la stella che indica la luce,adoro vedervi litigare,mi eccito quasi,schizzi di merda ovunque,merda virtuale,travasi di bile,astio incontrollato,cazzo mi sento vivo in mezzo a sti cialtroni.Andate avanti così vi prego!


ma dai oscuro falla finita. tu pensi che (io parlo per me) ci si diverta e così non è. con qualcuno è puro divertissement ma non con questi qui. quindi direi di smetterla. non c'entri niente in queste cose. sei uno spettatore guarda e fatti due risate se ti fa piacere. ma per il resto falla finita su.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si intendevo voi,mando affanculo voi,zombie senza linfa vitale,mai un litigio,mai una porcata,il nulla mischiato con il niente,mi avete esautorato i coglioni!


ho scritto o con l'acca?


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Assolutamente si e per fortuna.,provinciali del cazzo,qui almeno leggo di inculate,ficcate,corna,tradimenti,delazioni,viva i litigi!


hai ragione, come al solito, ti posso baciare le chiappe? frocione che non sei altro?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eri andato a fare pipì?


devi farmi il tossicologico?


----------



## Lui (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho scritto o con l'acca?


non se ne era accorto nessuno.

Aure.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho scritto o con l'acca?


e per tua natura dovresti scrivere ho senza la acca:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si intendevo voi,mando affanculo voi,zombie senza linfa vitale,mai un litigio,mai una porcata,il nulla mischiato con il niente,mi avete esautorato i coglioni!


Oscù mi sto rompendo di correggerti, manca il "fumanti" .Non sbagliare più.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma dai oscuro falla finita. tu pensi che (io parlo per me) ci si diverta e così non è. con qualcuno è puro divertissement ma non con questi qui. quindi direi di smetterla. non c'entri niente in queste cose. sei uno spettatore guarda e fatti due risate se ti fa piacere. ma per il resto falla finita su.


Dove hai letto che penso che tu scherzi?dove?cazzo alex questa è vita,ma che ti smetti?dovete continuare,voglio vedervi scannare,agonizzare,farvi una merda,pisciarvi addosso il vostro astio,vomitare il vostro disprezzo,ma pensi che io stia giocando?io sono serio,mi piace l'azione,e questo forum è noioso,noiosissimo,ben vengano i vostri intrighi,cappelle ammaccate,prepuzi infiammati,frenuli fratturati,io sto con voi,con tutti voi!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Non*



Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione, come al solito, ti posso baciare le chiappe? frocione che non sei altro?


Tu devi baciarmele!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dove hai letto che penso che tu scherzi?dove?cazzo alex questa è vita,ma che ti smetti?dovete continuare,voglio vedervi scannare,agonizzare,farvi una merda,pisciarvi addosso il vostro astio,vomitare il vostro disprezzo,ma pensi che io stia giocando?io sono serio,mi piace l'azione,e questo forum è noioso,noiosissimo,ben vengano i vostri intrighi,cappelle ammaccate,prepuzi infiammati,frenuli fratturati,io sto con voi,con tutti voi!


veramente non riesco a non prenderti sul serio anche se scrivi una marea di cazzate. ma che continuare? sono post e post che dico che aspetto con ansia che ci si ignori


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> e per tua natura dovresti scrivere ho senza la acca:mrgreen:


dev'essere molto bella ma non l'ho capita.
più che altro della mia natura non sei edotto.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dev'essere molto bella ma non l'ho capita.
> più che altro della mia natura non sei edotto.


avarizia, sciachela, avarizia:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> veramente non riesco a non prenderti sul serio anche se scrivi una marea di cazzate. ma che continuare? sono post e post che dico che aspetto con ansia che ci si ignori


Io invece posso sperare il contrario?posso?io spero di leggervi sui giornali,così diventiamo famosi tutti cazzo!Adrenalina,tiratevi la merda,sputtanatevi,raccontateci le vostre turpi azioni.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> avarizia, sciachela, avarizia:mrgreen:


strano,avrei detto lussuria


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> strano,avrei detto lussuria


Anche tu che palle,lasciali fare....!


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

se qualcuno vuol darmi il cambio per fare da sparringcome si chiama io avrei un impegno


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> strano,avrei detto lussuria


ma è da poco quella! poche ore e mi sei diventata già Lady Godiva?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Vai*



Minerva ha detto:


> se qualcuno vuol darmi il cambio per fare da sparringcome si chiama io avrei un impegno


Vai che non servi ad un cazzo qui lasciali fare...!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se qualcuno vuol darmi il cambio per fare da sparringcome si chiama io avrei un impegno



Tiri lo sciacquone alla fine, grazie.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai che non servi ad un cazzo qui lasciali fare...!


:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Il*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma è da poco quella! poche ore e mi sei diventata già Lady Godiva?


Il verde è mio,ma sappi che come smetti con gli insulti,per te è la fine!


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai che non servi ad un cazzo qui lasciali fare...!



Quanto sei volgare però.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto sei volgare però.


La volgarità non è nei miei scritti,ma nei vostri occhi.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io invece posso sperare il contrario?posso?io spero di leggervi sui giornali,così diventiamo famosi tutti cazzo!Adrenalina,tiratevi la merda,sputtanatevi,raccontateci le vostre turpi azioni.


per quello aspetta poco prima di natale. tubarao ha scritto che mi farà fare la fine del maiale se non la smetto:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Allora*



passaparola ha detto:


> per quello aspetta poco prima di natale. tubarao ha scritto che mi farà fare la fine del maiale se non la smetto:scared::scared::scared:


Un verde pure al tuba,bravo!


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La volgarità non è nei miei scritti,ma nei vostri occhi.



Ciao

scusa ... il dito scatta ... 

di cosa di lamenti allora?

sta tutto solo nei tuoi occhi ... 

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il verde è mio,ma sappi che come smetti con gli insulti,per te è la fine!


oscuro ma sul serio la dovresti smettere con gli oppioidi


----------



## Ultimo (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> La volgarità non è nei miei scritti,ma nei vostri occhi.


Quanto sei filosofo però. 


Ok, stacco! mi siddio a sparare cazzate, aufidesen.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa ... il dito scatta ...
> 
> ...


Certo....certo,basta che il forum si ravviva,odiatemi,disprezzatemi,sono contento,basta che tirate fuori un pizzico di vita cazzo!


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



passaparola ha detto:


> oscuro ma sul serio la dovresti smettere con gli oppioidi


Credi?io sono naturale,la droga è per froci,io sto fuori di mio.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*XCla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanto sei filosofo però.
> 
> 
> Ok, stacco! mi siddio a sparare cazzate, aufidesen.


Non sono filosofo,io sono la vita.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un verde pure al tuba,bravo!


e non ha capito un cazzo visto che sono un manzo. ha un po' di confusione zoologica


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo....certo,basta che il forum si ravviva,odiatemi,disprezzatemi,sono contento,basta che tirate fuori un pizzico di vita cazzo!



Ciao

ma tu ... scusa ... come poeta, non avanzi. 
hai quel repertorio ... 

su sviluppati, sorprendici ... sono tutta un, no due occhi. 

e poi ... sono più viva di quello che pensi. 

ma fa anche bene ... non essere molto notata ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Per*



passaparola ha detto:


> e non ha capito un cazzo visto che sono un manzo. ha un po' di confusione zoologica


Conta l'insulto,da oggi in poi ogni insulto un verde,chi non insulta rossi.


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credi?io sono naturale,la droga è per froci,*io sto fuori *di mio.


la prima cosa sensata che hai detto


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono filosofo,io sono la vita.


hai dimenticato la verità e la via


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma tu ... scusa ... come poeta, non avanzi.
> hai quel repertorio ...
> ...


Come posso avanzare se questa è la mia platea?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Conta l'insulto,da oggi in poi ogni insulto un verde,chi non insulta rossi.


ma che cazzo conti, rincoglionito idiota ritardato mentecatto?

:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come posso avanzare se questa è la mia platea?



Ciao

ehhh qua ci vuole genio!

fa crescere la platea con te! 

sei un leader! 
non soffermarti a guardare il tuo piatto ... 
su ... verso l'orlo, e ancor di più ... 
solo un po' di coraggio ... 

sienne


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come posso avanzare se questa è la mia platea?


che ne dici di romperti tutte le ossa cadendo di testa dal proscenio?


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> no io leggo delle minacce quando scrivi che farò la fine del maiale se non la smetto. manco ti ricordi quello che scrivi. stai perdendo colpi. comincerei a farmi delle domande se fossi in te.
> e senza acredine pensa agli affari tuoi che se continuo così o meno sono affari miei


Deduco che non hai capito la parabola del maiale e della asino. Se la rileggi capirai che non contiene minacce ma solo consigli.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*No*



passaparola ha detto:


> la prima cosa sensata che hai detto


No è la prima cazzata invece,vedi io per voi sto fuori perchè in effetti appartengo ad una dimensione molto più eletta,molto più elevata,io sono un angelo che ha scelto di scambiare con voi 4 parole,4 cazzate,nulla di più,conosco le vostre potenzialità e non pretendo più di tanto.Però,quando vi vedo vomitare insulti,ingiurie,delazioni,ecco che in voi vedo intelletto,vita,una luce,pensieri fervidi,prendete vita,coscienza di voi stessi,e allora ho il piacere di stare fra voi.


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Un*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo conti, rincoglionito idiota ritardato mentecatto?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Alex un giorno capirai che chi vola più in alto spesso vola da solo,ma tu non capisci ancora un cazzo....!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Deduco che non hai capito la parabola del maiale e della asino. Se la rileggi capirai che non contiene minacce ma solo consigli.


non richiesti ovviamente


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex un giorno capirai che chi vola più in alto spesso vola da solo,ma tu non capisci ancora un cazzo....!


compa' oscu'...ma mollami..ma che cazzo me ne fotte....io soffro pure un po' di vertigini
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alex un giorno capirai che chi vola più in alto spesso vola da solo,ma tu non capisci ancora un cazzo....!


adesso????e da mo che e cosi'.................


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Alex*



passaparola ha detto:


> non richiesti ovviamente


Ti spiego la parabola,se fai sempre er coatto prima o poi becchi quello più coatto de te,e te sventra le natiche,ne vale la pena?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso????e da mo che e cosi'.................


Si,in effetti!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No è la prima cazzata invece,vedi io per voi sto fuori perchè in effetti appartengo ad una dimensione molto più eletta,molto più elevata,io sono un angelo che ha scelto di scambiare con voi 4 parole,4 cazzate,nulla di più,conosco le vostre potenzialità e non pretendo più di tanto.Però,quando vi vedo vomitare insulti,ingiurie,delazioni,ecco che in voi vedo intelletto,vita,una luce,pensieri fervidi,prendete vita,coscienza di voi stessi,e allora ho il piacere di stare fra voi.


:dracula::sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> :dracula::sbatti:


Domani ti voglio aggressivo,incazzato e sul pezzo,minacce a go go,insulti di spessore,non mi ti infrocire cazzo!Domani altro verde!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti spiego la parabola,se fai sempre er coatto prima o poi becchi quello più coatto de te,e te sventra le natiche,ne vale la pena?


 più coatto di me non è possibile


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso????e da mo che e cosi'.................


sei arrivato alla fine di "le ore" e ti annoi, eh?


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> più coatto di me non è possibile


Ecco queste son le esatte parole di  quello che sta incontrando quello ancora più coatto!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco queste son le esatte parole di  quello che sta incontrando quello ancora più coatto!


ma non sei mio padre (e manco l'altro,) che cazzo te ne fotte? fatte li cazzi tua che campi cent'anni.


----------



## lothar57 (5 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> sei arrivato alla fine di "le ore" e ti annoi, eh?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:come fai a saperlo???...


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



passaparola ha detto:


> ma non sei mio padre (e manco l'altro,) che cazzo te ne fotte? fatte li cazzi tua che campi cent'anni.


Abbiamo litigato per due anni,permetti che quanto meno ti debba avvisare dell'imminente salame che ti perforerà violentemente le pareti anorettali?


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiamo litigato per due anni,*permetti *che quanto meno ti debba avvisare dell'imminente salame che ti perforerà violentemente le pareti anorettali?


no


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:come fai a saperlo???...


piuttosto che chiederti come faccio a saperlo chiediti perché sei coì patetico alla tua età


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



passaparola ha detto:


> no


Per ti voglio bello cattivo e invasato,domani devono volare insulti,minacce,schizzi di veleno ovunque,mi raccomando non farmi fare figure di merda!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per ti voglio bello cattivo e invasato,domani devono volare insulti,minacce,schizzi di veleno ovunque,mi raccomando non farmi fare figure di merda!


vai tranquillo, per quello ci pensi gia abbondantemente e largamente da solo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (5 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



passaparola ha detto:


> vai tranquillo, per quello ci pensi gia abbondantemente e largamente da solo:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Perfetto, vedi di non farmene fare altre allora che anche tu non scherzi...!


----------



## passaparola (5 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto, vedi di non farmene fare altre allora che anche tu non scherzi...!


ma che dici, maestro, sarai e rimarrai il detentore unico e insuperabile e insuperato di figure di merda, tranquillo. lo scettro è e rimarrà tuo. stai sereno che non ho intenzione e non ho proprio le capacità per provare nemmeno a insidiare la tua leadership in merito


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2013)

:sbatti:





:nclpf:






opcorn:


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Settembre 2013)

Scusate mi ero confusa


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2013)

io voglio litigare con Minerva.


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2013)

passante ha detto:


> io voglio litigare con Minerva.


sto andando a letto ,mi trovi di turno verso le dieci domani
ulisse dorme da una mezz'ora .ieri ho perso la verginità e 
oggi ho scritto oppure con l'acca  
cosa c'è dietro l'angolo?la nostra vita ha un senso?
notte


----------



## passante (5 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto andando a letto ,mi trovi di turno verso le dieci domani
> ulisse dorme da una mezz'ora .ieri ho perso la verginità e
> oggi ho scritto oppure con l'acca
> cosa c'è dietro l'angolo?la nostra vita ha un senso?
> notte


durante il giorno non mi riesco a collegare, se passi alle 10 lasciami un appunto o mandami un fax.
che tu abbia perso la verginità è seccante, sei davvero troppo distratta.
buona notte hanche ha te. :smile:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Allora*

Quando si comincia?io sono già in attesa,caricato a pallettoni,oggi voglio vedere la bile che schizza sul mio monitor,alex....punto si di te.:up:


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando si comincia?io sono già in attesa,caricato a pallettoni,oggi voglio vedere la bile che schizza sul mio monitor,alex....punto si di te.:up:



Ngiorno! ngiorno clà! Senti, c'è un troglodita con l'aspetto di scimmione apparentemente un essere umano, quasi un sapiens direi, che, scassa perchè ha un certo prurito, indovina dove. 


PS.Non sono pulci.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

c'è da aspettare ancora tanto? ho pagato il biglietto ed esigo, come da norme riportate a tergo su di esso, che lo spettacolo inizi altrimenti mi trovo costretto ad adire per vie legali.


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ngiorno! ngiorno clà!


ma che ti saluti da solo? ahahahahahahahah   a che punto sei arrivato. troppo lavoro. riposati.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> c'è da aspettare ancora tanto? ho pagato il biglietto ed esigo, come da norme riportate a tergo su di esso, che lo spettacolo inizi altrimenti mi trovo costretto ad adire per vie legali.



Minchia che linguaggio forbito! fai paura! che omo aò! che omo, che omoooo. staminchia però!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma che ti saluti da solo? ahahahahahahahah   a che punto sei arrivato. troppo lavoro. riposati.



Stronzetto, capisco che sei un troglodita, ma non esisto solo io che mi chiamo clà, in questo caso mi rivolgevo a oscuro che, guarda caso dadamm! si chiama anche clà.

La prossima volta il ragionamento sopra usalo anche per altro, ti si aprirà il mondo, anche se a te interessa aprire il culo.:carneval:


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma non esisto solo io che mi chiamo clà, in questo caso mi rivolgevo a oscuro che, guarda caso dadamm! si chiama anche clà.


volevo vedere se c'arrivavi da solo o ti mettevi in confusione. Ce ne hai perso di tempo però.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> volevo vedere se c'arrivavi da solo o ti mettevi in confusione. Ce ne hai perso di tempo però.



Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa auahahhhaahahaahahahahahahahahahaah

Compà sto morendo dalle risate, sei un bastardo! a volte faccio certe figure al lavoro.... rido sganasciando e.... penseranno chistu è fuoddi ca riri o computer.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Comunque*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mariaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa auahahhhaahahaahahahahahahahahahaah
> 
> Compà sto morendo dalle risate, sei un bastardo! a volte faccio certe figure al lavoro.... rido sganasciando e.... penseranno chistu è fuoddi ca riri o computer.


In quanto ad arroganza sti nuovi arrivati non sono proprio niente male,però.!


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> In quanto ad arroganza sti nuovi arrivati non sono proprio niente male,però.!



E' vero, di*pen*derà da cosa secondo te? 

Io una certa idea c'è l'ho! è un'idea venuta a posteriori, e anche qua caro oscuro t'ho dato un indizio.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

Io.Vi.Prego.


non ce la posso fare... 


lasciate perdere???


:triste:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> Io.Vi.Prego.
> 
> 
> non ce la posso fare...
> ...


Sei seria?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

*Esimio Dott. Oscuro e tutti*

Ho da farvi una confessione.
Su ragionevole richiesta di altri utenti , nonostante il deplorevole ritardo di cui mi scuso, ritengo doveroso spostare altrove ulteriori sviluppi della discussione. 
Onde per cui mi sposto nel club dei terra terra col permesso del dott. Lui.

:rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei seria?



si sono seria sul fatto di ricominciare a litigare :yes:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Io.Vi.Prego.
> 
> 
> non ce la posso fare...
> ...


veramente adesso siamo passati al cazzeggio :mrgreen:

ps. evita di entrare in questo thread... davvero. non sto scherzando


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho da farvi una confessione.
> Su ragionevole richiesta di altri utenti , nonostante il deplorevole ritardo di cui mi scuso, ritengo doveroso spostare altrove ulteriori sviluppi della discussione.
> Onde per cui mi sposto nel club dei terra terra col permesso del dott. Lui.
> 
> :rotfl:


Perfetto,sapresti indicarmi l'ora sull'inizio dei nuovi litigi per cortesia?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Viola*



viola di mare ha detto:


> si sono seria sul fatto di ricominciare a litigare :yes:


Ma non stanno litigando.


----------



## viola di mare (6 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente adesso siamo passati al cazzeggio :mrgreen:
> 
> ps. evita di entrare in questo thread... davvero. non sto scherzando





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma non stanno litigando.



ok mi defilo oggi...


sono nemmeno le 10 e sono già distrutta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto,sapresti indicarmi l'ora sull'inizio dei nuovi litigi per cortesia?


Non saprei, io intanto vado a confessare.


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho da farvi una confessione.
> Su ragionevole richiesta di altri utenti , nonostante il deplorevole ritardo di cui mi scuso, ritengo doveroso spostare altrove ulteriori sviluppi della discussione.
> Onde per cui mi sposto nel club dei terra terra col permesso del dott. Lui.
> 
> :rotfl:


spostiamoci tutti ma con ordine e in fila per due


----------



## Lui (6 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho da farvi una confessione.
> Su ragionevole richiesta di altri utenti , nonostante il deplorevole ritardo di cui mi scuso, ritengo doveroso spostare altrove ulteriori sviluppi della discussione.
> Onde per cui mi sposto nel club dei terra terra col permesso del dott. Lui.
> 
> :rotfl:


A PERTE IL FATTO CHE A ME DOTT. NON LO DICI, FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI. 

non imbrattare i muri, per favore.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Io.Vi.Prego.
> 
> 
> non ce la posso fare...
> ...



 Stavamo soltanto scherzando adesso. Ma aderisco alla tua richiesta e a quella di Chiara.


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> A PERTE IL FATTO CHE A ME DOTT. NON LO DICI, FAI QUELLO CHE VUOI.
> 
> non imbrattare i muri, per favore.


Vero, bastava "cretino" ops mi defilo da qua.


----------



## passaparola (6 Settembre 2013)

Oscuro ma sei tu che mi hai approvato?:singleeye


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2013)

*Certo*



passaparola ha detto:


> Oscuro ma sei tu che mi hai approvato?:singleeye


Certo!


----------



## passaparola (6 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo!


Minchia ma arripijati


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2013)

passaparola ha detto:


> si che parlavi di me, ragazzetta. ma chi ti ha mai cagato? chi sei? se parli di me con qualcun altro e leggo ti rispondo però. essendo proprio un luogo pubblico. e fammi il piacere tu. scostati da davanti che mi rovini la visuale.


-----------------------       Sai cosa significa? No ovviamente:mrgreen:  ma ti rode :mrgreen:


----------



## passaparola (8 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> -----------------------       Sai cosa significa? No ovviamente:mrgreen:  ma ti rode :mrgreen:


ma benedetta ragazza, possibile che tu non abbia veramente capito?
si che è possibile. ma non è colpa tua, ma nemmeno mia però. tutto questo che significa? significa che non dovresti saltare così in fretta alle conclusioni. non dovresti, non devi, puoi,non puoi..quello che non sai per certo è se qualcosa mi rode. e qualcosa mi rode/mi è roso, ma non certo quello che pensi tu


----------

